# Die Sachsen auf Reise - Touren fern der Heimat



## Falco (24. März 2015)

In dem Thema wollen wir unsere Urlaubsberichte von außerhalb der Heimat sammeln, damit im Tourenberichte aus Sachsen und Vogtland Thema niemand den Gardasee mit einem unseren Sächsischen Speicherbecken verwechselt oder die Dolomiten in Zittau sucht.

Also los geht’s, frei zum Thema der Sachse liebt das Reisen sehr.

Folgende Reiseziele hatten unsere Autoren bereits unter die Räder genommen:

_Links zu alten Beiträgen folgen später_


_Ich hab schon das Forumteam angeschrieben um jemanden zu finden der uns ein paar Beiträge aus dem Tourenberichte Thema verschieben kann.
111-120
490-501
506
508-516
519-522
524-525
527-531
537
539
543
604-610
657-659
662-673
918-931
1087-1139
1180-1185
1190
1193-1202
1335-1342
1348-1349

_


----------



## Falco (24. März 2015)

*Intensiv-Urlaub 
Brannenburg - Chiemsee  - Gardasee*

2 Wochen Urlaub sollten verplant werden, doch wo hin? Nach langem hin und her hat sich eine Idee gefestigt. 3 Regionen sollten es sein und dabei war das Ziel in jedem Urlaubstag möglichst viel zu machen, quasi Urlaub im Akkord.

Eine Hüttentour sollte es nicht werden, da ist immer zu viel Drumherum mit dem Gepäckmanagement und dem Täglichen Unterkunftsmanagement geht der Fokus aufs Biken verloren. Von der gewonnenen Flexibilität hat man auch nichts da wir die Region wieder mit dem Auto wechseln wollten. Und dann kommt noch dazu dass trotz aller Schlepperei der ganze Urlaub durch die vielen Einzelübernachtungen auch noch teurer ist als ein Gemütlicher Ferienwohnungsurlaub. Also machten wir wieder Sterntouren und hoben uns die Einwegvariante für einen Urlaub mit Fokus auf Abenteuer auf.

Nachdem die Wunsch Regionen feststanden wurden die Unterkünfte gesucht. Dabei wurden nicht nur irgendwelche Reiseportale oder Regionale Unterkunftssammlungen genutzt sondern jede Telefonnummer verwendet die man finden konnte um an mögliche Insiderinfos heran zu kommen.

In Brannenburg gibt es viele Bauernhöfe und auch entsprechend viele Unterkünfte die das Thema aufgreifen und dann für fast 3 stellige Tagespreise eine Erlebnisunterkunft verkaufen wollen. Doch selbst die Privaten Angebote ohne Werbung hatten teilweise ordentliche Preise. Am Ende sind wir an 2 Beworbenen Unterkünften hängen geblieben eine einfache und eine moderne. Die einfache war eine der günstigsten und trotzdem sehr solide in guter Lage. Das ließ sich gut verkaufen nur einen kleinen Haken hatte diese. Die Unterkunft war zwar in Brannenburg, doch nicht im Tal, gut 170hm über dem Ort. Für den Tourstart war das noch ganz in Ordnung, nur der abendliche Ausflug in die Kneipe könnte etwas anstrengend sein. Es bestand auch die Gefahr nach einer großen Tour nicht mehr zur Unterkunft hinauf zu komme  Doch das wurde alles geschickt argumentiert. Aussicht, Ruhe, Terrasse, Gasthof im Gebäude und vor allem das alles zu dem guten Preis. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis hatte am Ende gegenüber der Luxusausstattung in Zentrumsnähe gewonnen.

Stephan hatte sich um eine Unterkunft am Gardasee gekümmert, die war entsprechend der Lage auch teurer, was sicher auch dafür gesorgt hat das wir in Brannenburg die günstige gewählt hatten.

Als es um die Anreiseplanung ging, forderte Robert von uns nicht zu viel mitzunehmen, dem kam ich nach und packte nur das nötigste + einmal alle Beweglichen Teile vom Rad als Ersatz. Bei den Ersatzteile und Werkstattausrüstung hatten wir uns gegenseitig abgestimmt.

Um die eigentlichen Touren kümmerte ich mich, da wir in Vintschgau schlechte Erfahrungen mit Subjektiv klassifizierten Touren gemacht haben, wurden diesmal welche mit Umfangreicher Beschreibung und vielen Nutzerkommentaren herausgesucht. So wie letztens wieder ohne feste Zuweisung der Tage mit spontaner Auswahl je nach Tagesform. Die Tourenliste bestand nach 2 Wochen aus 86 Touren ohne Dubletten. In kompakter weise einheitlich Formatiert waren diese verteilt auf die 3 Regionen ausgedruckt auf 84 A4 Seiten Fließtext. Besonders aufwendig war dabei die Aussortierung von Touren mit gleichem Verlauf, aber alleine schon die simple Textformatierung hat mehrere Stunden gedauert. Doch ohne wären es wohl 150-200 Seiten ohne Übersicht geworden.

Ein weiterer Posten der mich einen Tag gekostet hat war die Aussortierung der Verbotenen Tourabschnitte. Da selbst die Auswahl der Umfangreich beschriebenen oder mit vielen Kommentaren versehenden Touren weit über 100 Strecken umfasste, war es kein Problem die verbotenen Touren heraus zu streichen um auf die Finale Liste der Touren zu kommen.

Robert kümmerte sich um unseren Transport und hat sein Auto vor dem Urlaub noch fit gemacht.

Am 06.10. ging es dann los. Robert hat mich um 5:45Uhr in Dresden abgeholt. Dresden-Zschieren um genau zu sein. Vom Zentrum aus ist man da schon eine Weile unterwegs. Ich hatte schon das Fahrrad zerlegt und meine Ausrüstung Einlade bereit in der Einfahrt stehen als Robert eintraf.

Beim Einladen viel ihm auf das ich es geschafft hatte alles in meinen Rucksack zu verstauen. Der war etwa so gepackt wie für eine Hüttentour nur 2kg schwerer für Dinge die man sonst im Konflikt mit dem täglichen Gewicht am Rücken eher weglässt. Außer dem Rucksack hatte ich noch eine Einkaufskiste wo die Schuhe, die Fotoausrüstung, Helm, einen Reifen sowie eine kleines schweres Packet mit Werkstatt und Ersatzteilen drin Platz fand und in den Lücken des Autos verteilt wurde so das effektiv nur Platz für ein Gepäckstück gebraucht wurde.

Robert war da weniger konsequent und hatte zusätzlich zum 30L Rucksack eine 40L oder 80L Reisetasche im Kofferraum.

12Uhr sind wir in Ulm angekommen um Stephan abzuholen und da zeigte sich wem die in der Gruppenunterhaltung hervorgehobene Gepäckoptimierung galt. Denn Stephan kam mit Fetten Rucksack, Reisetasche und 2 riesige verstärkte 40L Tüten übervoll mit Plunder.

In der einen Tüte war die Werkstatt mit doppelten Ersatzteilen, mehreren Reifen (teils gebraucht) und Jahresvorräten von Schmier- und Reinigungsmitteln. In der anderen Tüte war seine Küche verstaut. Während unser Hobbykoch Stephan sein Rad holte, entschiede ich mit Robert das die Küche mit kommt, aber die Werkstatt nicht 

Und so begannen wir auf dem Parkplatz die Werkstatttüte gemäß Ersatzteil und Werkzeugabstimmung auszusortieren bis irgendwann die Tüte fast leer war. Wir ließen außer ein paar Reifen Literweise Öl und Putzmittel zurück und noch viel mehr unnötigen Kleinkram der so unbedeutend war, das ich diesen schon gar nicht mehr aufzählen kann. Mit dem ganzen Zusatzgepäck war es vom Vorteil dass ich mich da etwas mehr zurückgehalten hatte, sonst wäre es eng geworden.

Dann ging es weiter in den Süden. Ich hatte bereits auf dem Weg nach Ulm angefangen die wichtigsten Passagen in Text und Kommentaren des 84 Seitigen Tourenbuches zu markieren um die Auswahl der Tour zu vereinfachen. Nach mehreren Stunden ist man da ziemlich am Ende und so habe ich dem Stephan gebeten mit der Markierung fortzusetzen. Die schiere Menge hat ihn fast schon erschlagen und so hat er vorgeschlagen dass wir pro Tag 7 Touren fahren um alle im Urlaub zu schaffen.

In den Beschreibungen wurden gezielt nach Anzeichen gesucht die darauf hindeuteten das die Abfahrten nicht viel wert waren, besonders die Kommentare waren dabei wichtig um die Beliebtheit einer Tour bewerten zu können. Besonders polarisierende oder tolle Formulierungen wurden während der Fahrt vorgetragen und diskutiert.

Unser absoluter Favorit war dabei „Doch gelohnt hat es sich für einen Mega-Teerdownhill“ wir analysierten welches Klientel Mountainbiker sich zu solchen Formulierungen hinreißen lässt. Stephan meinte er hätte für solche Touren die falschen Klamotten mit 

Die Beschreibung eines Kuchenparadieses hat es uns angetan und so wurde diese Tour für uns unter dem Synonym Kuchenrunde direkt für den ersten Tour Tag eingeplant.

Dem Stephan war auch nicht klar was ein Autor mit dem Ausdruck „zapfiger Anstieg“ meinte. Wird dieses Adjektiv doch als Synonym für kälte verwendet. Doch kann man mit dem Profil eines stehenden Zapfens auch den gefühlten Anstiegswinkel einer Auffahrt beschreiben.

Angekommen in Brannenburg sah man vom Ortskern aus hoch oben eine Kapelle auf dem Berg stehen. Das war so etwa die Richtung unserer Ferienwohnung, doch ahnten wir aufgrund der zu großen Höhe nicht, dass es sich dabei um die vor der Ferienwohnung stehenden Kapelle handelte.

Als uns das Navi immer höher und höher schickte verfluchten Robert und Stephan die Entscheidung dem CC Fahrer die Ferienwohnung heraussuchen zu lassen.

Oben angekommen konnten wir in Ruhe ausladen und uns auf die 2 Schlafzimmer verteilen. Denn am ersten Tag planten wir keine Tour. Wir kümmerten uns zuerst um den Einkauf und gönnten uns unten im Ort erstmal eine Runde Kuchen.

Bei der Abstellmöglichkeit der Bikes handelte es sich um einen Platz an der Hauswand im Freien, wir hatten jedoch genug Schlösser mit.

Nach weiterer Verfeinerung der Tourenauswahl aßen wir zum Tagesabschluss direkt im Gasthof der Unterkunft. Die Bedienung war leicht grantig drauf. Daher sagte Robert beim Zahlen das es zusammen geht um es zu vereinfachen, doch hatte Sie bereits für alle Einzeln berechnet -Gesichtsentgleisung bei der Dame 

Ohne verhauen zu werden hatten wir am Abend noch ein wenig in den Touren gelesen und vor dem Fernseher entspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (24. März 2015)

Der zweite Tag begann. Es gab Frühstücks Büfett im Berghaus Kraxenberger und schon kurz nach 9 Uhr standen wir in voller Montur auf dem Parkplatz. 1000hm waren uns etwas zu wenig für die erste Tour, daher entschlossen wir von einer weiteren Tour die alternative Schwarzberg Auffahrt und Abfahrt einzubauen und kombinierte so 2 verschiedene 1000hm Touren.

Die Start war aber nicht direkt an unserer Ferienwohnung, wir mussten erst in das 10 km entfernte Bad Feilnbach. Für die Anfahrt hab ich einen möglichst flachen Weg über ein paar Forstwege am Berg zusammengebaut. Mit der Planung konnten wir nach kurzer Luftdruck Nachjustierung um 9:30 Uhr starten.

Stephan war hoch motiviert und ist mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit und minimal Luftdruck den Forstweg herunter gekachelt. So lange bis ein paar Regenrinnen auftauchten. Schon war es vorbei mit der Raserei. Denn ja, wenn man sich ganz viel Mühe gibt, dann bekommt man auch ein Tubless Aufbau kaputt, indem man mit roher Gewalt das stumpfe Felgenhorn durch die mehrlagige Reifenkarkasse jagt um diesen irreparabel zu beschädigen. So musste gleich am ersten Tag auf Schlauch umgerüstet werden.





Normalerweise ist bei derartigen Aktionen auch direkt die Felge Schrott, doch die robuste Flow EX hat das Ganze noch mit einer Delle weggesteckt.

Wie es unter Freunden üblich ist, unterstützten wir ihn natürlich mit vielen schlauen Sprüchen.

20 Minuten später war das Rad wieder Fahrbereit und es ging weiter mit unserer Anfahrt. Da der Tourstart in Bad Feilnbach ist, zählt das nicht als Panne 

10:45Uhr waren wir in Bad Feilnbach, doch mussten wir noch ein ganzes Stück in den Berg hinein fahren bis wir auf der mit 1000hm angegebenen Route ankamen. Solange man noch genug Sauerstoff im Blut hatte, konnte man noch ein wenig die Landschaft genießen.





Die beruhigenden Naturgeräusche wurden dabei von regelmäßig durch von Bodenwellen verursachten quietschen und knarzen aus Stephans Fahrwerk begleitet. Man wusste jeder Zeit ob Stephan links, rechts oder hinter einem war.

Mittlerweile auf der Route angekommen ging es weiter bergauf zum Schwarzenberg. Die letzten Meter ging es dann auch noch wurzelige und schlammige Wege bergauf, da spürte man schon so langsam das man seit 2,5 Stunden fast nur bergauf gefahren ist. Und dann erreichten wir ihn, den Gipfel, glaubten wir zumindest. Der Höchste Punkt war nämlich eine Weide und bei Überquerung des Zauns hatten wir unerwartet Maximalhöhe erreicht.





Die Abfahrt war allerdings ernüchternd. Denn der Autor ist eine Schotterstraße bis in das hinter dem Berg liegende Tal gefahren. Doch gab es keinen anderen Weg in das Tal vom Kuchenparadies. Die schmaleren Wege führten alle zurück zum Startpunk. Und das obwohl die Tour in den Kommentaren für ihre Trailaktion gelobt wurde. Die kam aber erst auf der 2. Tourhälfte. Also sind wir erstmal zum Kuchenparadies gefahren, was schließlich Hauptziel der Tour war.

13:10 Uhr sind wir im Kuchenparadies angekommen und fanden ein großes und sehr gut besuchtes Restorant mit riesigem Kuchenangebot vor. Dort laßen wir uns nieder und beobachteten während der Wartezeit aufs Essen wie die Touries sich beim Einparken anstellen.

Doch hatten wir hier mittlerweile Konditionelle Engpässe, wir fragten uns wie es sein kann das wir hier erst die Hälfte der 1000hm hinter uns hatten, also 1/3 oder ¼ unserer Tagesplanung. Bei der Runden Höhenmeterangabe kam uns der Gedanke das der Autor das vielleicht nur geschätzt hat, wir waren vom Zustand her auf jeden Fall schon weit über dem 1/3 und so beschlossen wir das uns der Abschluss der 1000hm Tour + Rückfahrt reichen sollte.

Erst nach dem Urlaub entdeckte ich den Fehler bei der Tourauswertung, wir haben die Anfahrt total unterschätzt. Die Wegstrecke und Höhenmeter bis nach Bad Feilnach kannten wir bereits durch die Routengenerierung, doch die 1000hm begannen erst nach dem Aufstieg auf der Forstautobahn. Und so hatten wir mit Hin- und Rückfahrt ohne Plantour bereits 1000 Höhenmeter auf dem Konto. Die eigentliche Tour war mit 1050 geglätteten SRTM Höhenmeter sehr genau angegeben.

Das alles wussten wir natürlich nicht während wir von unserer schwachen Kondition deprimiert aufs Essen warteten. Uns graute schon vor dem Rückweg, denn wir mussten über die Bergketten drüber um zurück zu unserer Ferienwohnung zu kommen. Da war keine Abkürzung mehr möglich.

Andererseits war beim Stephan offenbar der Zucker angekommen, denn anstatt die einzig mögliche Abkürzung zu fahren, wollte er weiter auf dem Wanderweg bergab bis Birkenstein um von dort aus den Berg zu erklimmen. Er war sehr selbstbewusst das alleine zu finden, also hab ich ihm gezeigt wo er wieder hoch muss und bin dann mit Robert ganz in Ruhe Bergauf. Bei uns ging es mit vollen Magen eher weniger gut voran. Nach kurzer Zeit sind wir auf ungewöhnliche Art und Weise den Berg hinauf.





Vom Stephan kam dann die Info das er doch wieder zurück auf unseren Weg ist. Da hatte ihn wohl das Selbstbewusstsein verlassen und der Anblick des Bergmassives umgestimmt. Zu unsicher war er sich bei der Entscheidung an welcher Kreuzung er abbiegen müsste um anzukommen. Wer da einmal falsch fährt, der hat bei den Höhenunterschieden eine Weile zu tun um das wieder zu richten. So ging es nach einer Wartepause wieder zusammen weiter. Es war sogar noch Zeit für einen kurzen Trail Bergab.

Insgesamt war die Auffahrt gefühlt noch länger als die erste





15:45 Uhr erreichten wir glücklich den Scheitel der Bergkette





Ab jetzt ging es nur noch bergab, zumindest fast. Die Rückfahrt nach der Tour hatte noch keiner auf dem Schirm. Der Sauerstoffmangel hat uns diese einfach in unserer Euphorie einfach vergessen lassen. Wir freuten uns einfach auf die erste richtige Abfahrt.

Nach den ersten paar Kurven





Ging es in den dunklen Wald hinein





Die letzten Lichtstrahlen bevor wir unter den Dichten Baumkronen in eine andere Welt verschwanden





Das Terrain wechselte plötzlich. Licht aus, Steine raus









Es ging die ganze Zeit Bergab, ohne Rücksicht aufs Material ist man gegen jede Vernunft einfach drüber geballert.





Tausende von Schlägen quälten unerbittlich Fahrwerk und Laufräder, doch voll im Rausch hatten wir einfach Spaß und flogen förmlich überall drüber





Nach einem Kilometer Waschbrett Abfahrt waren Gabel und Dämpfer mittlerweile weniger dämpft. Der Berg zeigte Mitleid und es folgten Abschnitt auf denen der Dämpfung die Möglichkeit hatte abzukühlen.









Auf den letzten Metern folgten noch ein paar Kehren mit unter dem Laub versteckten Überraschungen um die Restkonzentration der Fahrer auf die Probe zu stellen.





Bevor der Trail dann langsam breiter wurde





Und in eine Schotterstraße überging





Wieder in Bad Feilnbach angekommen mussten wir nur noch auf Asphalt bis zur Unterkunft. Dabei mussten wir vor dem eigentlichen Berg in Brannenburg schon zwischen den Ortschaften so einige Höhemeter überwinden, was uns bei der Hinfahrt in dem Ausmaße nicht aufgefallen ist.

Es ging gefühlt eine ganze Weile auf und ab an der Schnellstraße entlang. Als wir aus den kleinen Ortschaften heraus waren bekam man es mit der Angst zu tun als die Autos nur so an einem vorbei schossen. Da hatte keiner was dagegen zurück in den Wald zu flüchten. Das sollte nicht unsere beste Idee gewesen sein, denn statt der erwarteten Forstwege ging es durch tiefe Schlammlöscher und die bis dahin sauber gebliebenen Räder wurden auf den letzten Metern so richtig eingesaut bis alles nur noch nach Jauche roch, lecker.

Zum Abschluss durften wir uns noch den Berg zu Ferienwohnung hoch quälen. Einfach perfekt, ausgelaugt mit knurrendem Magen und schweren Beinen fetzt das so richtig im kleinsten Gang kaum von der Stelle zu kommen 

Trotzdem war zur Einfahrt auf den Parkplatz der Unterkunft noch bei allen kraft für einen Zielsprint da. 





Im Anschluss kümmerten wir uns gleich um unseren nach jauche stinkendem 14 000€ Fuhrpark und brachten diesen für die nächste Tour wieder zum Glänzen. Danach ging die Bastelstunde los, Stephans Fahrrad entknarzen. Wippe zerlegt, die gedichteten Lager geschmiert und alles wieder mit passendem Drehmoment angezogen.

Nachdem das Bike fertig war, ging es vor dem Herd weiter mit dem ersten Kocheinsatz: Nudeln Bolognese. Dank mitgebrachter Gewürze war das wie von Stephan gewöhnt sehr lecker.

Am Abend  beschäftigten wir uns mit der Auswahl der Nächsten Tour. Einige wichtigen Kommentare und Beschreibungsausschnitte wurden bereits markiert. Besonders Hochries Runden sind dabei in großer vielfallt aufgefallen. So entschieden wir uns für einer dieser Touren.


----------



## wurstzipfel (24. März 2015)

Wie immer sehr sehr schöne Berichte !!!
Ich genieße es immer wieder sie mir durchzulesen, 
Irgendwann würde ich mich vlt.mal gerne einer eurer Touren anschliessen wollen.
Von Leipzig ist es ja nicht sooo weit.
Grüße Marko


----------



## tanztee (24. März 2015)

... ein neuer schöner noch unverbrauchter Fred und gleich son Einstand von @Falco 
Da ich dort mal in der Gegend gewohnt habe und viele Ecken vom Wandern, Klettern und Straßentouren kenne fiebere ich den nächsten Berichten entgegen!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## firlie (25. März 2015)

Na, da wünsche ich Dir nen dicken Erfolg mit Deinem Thread. 
Der nächste Urlaub ist schon gebucht ???
Jetzt täte noch ein fettes Benutzerbild fehlen, das schaut da bei Dir so nackicht aus ;-) !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Artos (25. März 2015)

Danke für's mitnehmen. Dieser Thread hat "Fortsetzungspotenzial" !

greetz
der art


----------



## Falco (26. März 2015)

Am 3. Tag ging mit der 2. Tour weiter und wir hatten wieder großes vor. Man sah bereits von der Ferienwohnung aus den Gipfel des Hochries. Doch aus der letzten Tour gelernt, versuchten wir zuerst die flachere Variante mit der oft positiv hervorgehobenen Hochries Umrundung auf dem neben dem Gipfel verlaufenden Trail. Auf der Karte sah dieser schon sehr gut aus, ewig lang und leicht abschüssig, perfekt. Doch auch hier gab es eine nicht unbedeutende Anfahrt. Der Berg war Teil der auf der gegenüberliegenden Bergkette. 10 km waren es bis zum Start der kommentierten Tour. Wir entschieden uns für die Variante aus dem MTB-Magazin. Natürlich etwas an unsere Bedürfnisse angepasst 

Um uns den Weg zu versüßen sind wir über einen schnellen dunklen Trail von unserem Hausberg hinab in die Stadt. Auf dem Weg über den Inn gab es neben der Schnellstraße sogar ein Radweg, das machte die Anfahrt erträglich. Vorbei am Altersheim ging es das Mühlthal am Steinbach langsam hinauf. Nach etwa 45 Minuten waren wir dann auf der bewerteten Tour angekommen und es ging direkt steil nach oben.

Auf Asphalt kamen wir noch an ein paar Ferienwohnung vorbei, deutlich höher als unsere. Da wurde ich direkt gefragt warum nicht hier gebucht wurde 

Weiter oben tauchte am Horizont ein Gipfel nach dem anderen auf, jeder höher als das was vorher die Sicht darauf verdeckte. Und da kam plötzlich noch mal ein ganz großer zum Vorschein. Als ich darauf hinwies dort den Hochries zu sehen und deutlich zu erkennen war das wir erst ein 1/5 oder so geschafft hatten, ging das Gestöhne und Gejammer los. Aber deswegen waren wir ja hier 

Ab Bruchfeld wurde aus der Straße ein Schotterweg und es tauchten immer noch Parkplätze auf, auf denen Wanderer entspannt aus ihren Klimatisierten Fahrzeugen ausstiegen.

Über breite Schotterwege sammelten wir nach und nach weiter unsere Höhenmeter. Spannend war dabei die Menge an CC Bikern die uns entgegen kam. Wenn man mal einen sieht, der sich da bergab verirrt hat wäre das noch normal gewesen, doch da kamen immer mal welche herunter. Das konnte nur Absicht gewesen sein. Auch wenn es noch so schwer vorstellbar ist das man sich sowas freiwillig antut.

Unsere Tour bestand diesmal aus nur einem Berg, das war das einzige was uns bergauf motivieren konnte. Einmal geschafft geht es nur noch bergab. Das mit der Ferienwohnung an der gegenüberliegenden Bergkette musste man da einfach ausblenden um sich diese Illusion von nur einer Auffahrt zu erhalten.

Um 12 Uhr hatten wir kurz vor dem Ziel 800hm geschafft und waren bereits nicht mehr in der Lage positive oder negative Emotionen zu zeigen. Der Körper war nur noch in einer Art Trance Zustand während wir schweißgebadet gleichmäßig hinauf kurbelten





Vor uns stach ein Gipfel in den Himmel, konnte das schon der Hochries sein?





Nein, es war der Karkopf, doch so langsam sollten wir auf der Höhe des neben dem Hochries verlaufenden Flowtrails sein.

Selbst hier oben gab es noch vereinzelt alte Gebäude, vielleicht sogar noch aktiv genutzt?





Auf der Karte hatte ich schon vor der Tour den Karkopf als willkommener zusatz Trail entdeck. Die Auffahrt sah relativ steil aus, vielleicht musste man schieben, doch die Abfahrt sah dafür sehr vielversprechend aus.

Die Weggabelung war mit einem Warnschild markiert. Da stand sinngemäß gefährlicher Weg der nur mit Alpiner Erfahrung und passende Schuhwerk betreten werden sollte.

Was es damit auf sich hatte stellt sich schnell heraus, denn der Trail verlief direkt den Felsen hinauf. Auf der Bild erkennt man kurz vor der Spitze einen Wanderer der einen unerwarteten Wegverlauf durch seine Anwesenheit markierte.





Damit war der Trail für uns gestorben und wir sind zurück auf die Versorgungsstraße um den Karkopf zu umfahren.

Der Weg bis zur Seitenalm war überraschend hügelig, nach einigen Kurven tauchten nach den kurzen Abfahrten auf der Versorgungsstraße plötzlich steile Gegenanstiege auf. Um da mit dem Auto hoch zu kommen, brauchte es trotz Beton vermutlich eine gute Portion Offroad Erfahrung mit Auffahrten, so schmal und unübersichtlich die Wege dort waren.

Angekommen an der Alm mussten wir den Einstieg in den Flowtrail ein wenig suchen. Nebenbei hat uns die als S4 getaggte Spitzkehren Abfahrt interessiert. Die Gebäude bedeckten allerdings die Sicht in den steil abfallenden Hang. Doch da wir eh nicht vor hatten irgendwo herunter zu tragen, ersparten wir uns trotz Neugier die Suche nach einer Sichtmöglichkeit und fanden nebenbei den geplanten Weg am Hochries vorbei.

Direkt von der Seitenalm ging es herunter zum Einstieg





Und dann über den flachen und schmalen Trail mit vielen kleinen anstiegen ganz sachte Bergab.





Das alles war nach der langen Auffahrt relativ zäh statts flowig, vor allem durch den rauen Untergrund, man war ständig am Schalten bis beim Stephan irgendwann aus war mit der Schalterei und das 11er Ritzel automatisch eingelegt wurde.

Der Schaltzug ist sauber an der Klemmung abgerissen. Vermutlich zu starke Klemmkraft, einfach abgeschert. Mit wieder dran klemmen war es nicht getan. Selbst wenn wir es geschafft hätten den zu nun zu kurzen Zug unter Spannung irgendwie wieder zu befestigen, wären da höchstens die ersten paar Gänge möglich gewesen. Stephan hatte zum Glück seinen Letherman dabei und in mühevoller Kleinarbeit kürzten wir damit die Schaltzughülle. Mit den dadurch gewonnenen 2 cm konnte auch der Schaltzug wieder angeklemmt werden und die Fahrt ging nach 15 Minuten weiter.





Durch die Bastelpause war dann auch wieder genug Kraft da um dort etwas mehr Fahrt aufzunehmen um so langsam in den Flow zu kommen.





Herausgekommen sind wir an einer großen Hochebene. Von weiten sah man ein kleines Gebäude was sehr nach Gastwirtschaft aussah, das war die „Riesenhütte“. Doch der Blick auf die Speisekarte verriet dass hier in der Nachsaison nichts mehr zu holen gibt. Trotzdem ließen wir uns dort nieder und zerrten von unserem hinaufgeschleppten Proviant.

Frisch gestärkt ging es auf den Versorgungsweg über Hochebene bis es langsam wieder bergab ging und wir den Einstieg zum nächsten Trail fanden.





Die Anfangs kleinen Steine wurden dabei immer größer und wackeliger





Bis zum Finale auf einen Flussbettähnlichen Teilstück wo über 50m Länge der Weg nur aus losen faustgroßen übereinanderliegenden Steinen bestand, welche sich nur teilweise zu einem halbwegs festen Untergrund verkeilt hatten.

Dort passierte es, Roberts Vorderrad hat sich zwischen den Steinen vergraben und wurde so zu einem Teil des Weges als dieses abrupt zwischen den Steinen Verdichtet im Boden hängen blieb. Die überschüssige Bewegungsenergie wurde dabei durch den über die Felsen schrammenden Kopf und Oberkörper verarbeitet.

Unter dem zerfetzten Trikot war dabei vom Schlüsselbein abwärts der ganze Oberkörper aufgeschürft. Am Fullface war gut zu sehen dass dieser vor einem Besuch beim Kieferorthopäden bewahrt hat. Daher zum Glück keine größeren Verletzungen, so konnte es nach längerer Pause trotzdem weiter gegen.

Wir sind in einen vielversprechenden Trail hinein. Dem Stephan war der schmale rechte Weg zu langweilig und er wollte lieber schneller auf der breiten Felsenabfahrt herunter.





Diese wurde jedoch langsam gröber





Und gröber





Das zerfetzte Trikot bedecke Roberts komplett aufgeschürften Oberkörper. Bei jeder Bewegung spürt er wie das schweißdurchtränkte Stück Stoff über die Schürfwunde raspelte. Doch bei  jeder Bodenwelle wurde dieser Reiz durch einen intensiveren überblendet, ein stechender Schmerz im geprellten Handgelenk löste bei jeder Kante sofort das Bedürfnis aus den Lenker loszulassen. Der Oberkörper verschorft nebenbei in der gebeugten Fahrposition, bei jedem Aufrichten zwiebelte es da als dieser wieder aufriss.

Hier war Endstation, fahren ging nicht mehr.





Außer dem Zerfetzten Trikot sieht man auch dass das linke Bein nach dem Sturz nun etwa so aussieht wie das Rechte. Am Vortag sah das eine Bein noch gut aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1737204

Im Herbst war das schon wieder verheilt. Doch kaum verheilt kommen da schnell neue Spuren vom Unterholz dazu http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1735544

Zurück zum Urlaub: die stelle war auch ohne Sturz nicht fahrbar, zumindest machte es kein sinn die 3m auf dem Bild zu fahren. Denn im Anschluss wurde es doch sehr extrem.





Aber Stephan wollte es wissen, obwohl die Laufräder gefühlt 10 Zoll zu klein sind, wühlte er sich durchs Steinfeld. Lose Steine mit bis zu 30cm Länge wurden dabei einfach von den Füßen nach vorne geschoben. Stahlkappenschuhe wären da sicher nützlich gewesen, doch jetzt mussten die dicken Five Ten Latschen herhalten.





Der Stein der sich da auf dem Bild am linken Fuß aufstellte, lag mal flach am Boden. Nachdem Stephan diesen beim durchstampfen förmlich weggekickt hat, lag er einen halben Meter weiter auf der Rückseite.

Nachdem feststand dass Robert nicht weiter fahren konnte, musste ein Rückweg gefunden werden. Der denkbar schlechteste Standpunkt für diese Erkenntnis. Denn wir waren am weitesten von der Ferienwohnung entfernten Punkt der Tour auf der anderen Seite des Berges.

Wir hatten folgende Optionen:

·  Zurück über den Hochries den grade überwundenen Berg hinauf.

·  Ins Falsche Tal herunter und im großen Bogen über 60km Asphalt von einem Tal zum nächsten.

·  Unsere Höhe behalten, den Berg wie geplant umrunden und im richtigen Tal abfahren

Da war die Wahl nicht einfach, Robert entschied sich weiter um den Berg zu fahren/schieben.

Zum Glück waren die heftigen Trails nun vorbei und es war wieder alles fahrbar





Da konnte man auch wieder Spaß haben





Auf schmalen Pfaden ging es nun um den Riesenberg herum





Glatte Pisten sorgen für etwas Entspannung im lädierten Handgelenk





Trotzdem wurde es immer mal kurz etwas ruppig





Die schlimmsten Hindernisse konnten jedoch durch Holzplanken überwunden werden.





Schon erreichten wir die letzten unbefestigten Wege





Und alles ohne dabei nass zu werden





Ab dort war es dann geschafft. Es folgten nur noch ein paar Forstwege, teilweise auch etwas bergauf. Diese mündeten später in Asphaltstraßen und so konnten wir dann wieder bis zum Inn fahren um zu unserer Ferienwohnung zu gelangen.





Während Robert sich mit seinen großflächigen Abschürfungen in der Dusche quälte, ersetzte Stephan seinen kaputten Schaltzug.

Für den nächsten Tag planten wir anschließend eine Wiederholung der Hochries Tour, mit Befahrung der ausgelassenen Tourabschnitte. Da würde Robert nicht viel verpassen und könnte den von uns wegen dem Handgelenk empfohlenen Erholungstags und ggf. einem Arztbesuch antreten.

Am Abend hielt Stephan wieder seine Erlebnisse in seinem Tagebuch fest.





Im Wetterbericht sahen wir erst wie viel Glück wir doch mit unserem Urlaub hatten. Ganz Deutschland war bereits im Regen eingehüllt, die ganze Woche sollte es permanent irgendwo Regnen, kein Fleck sollte über die Tage unberührt bleiben. Auch im Alpenland gab es Regen ohne Ende, außer im Süd-Deutschland Alpenvorland, da wo wir Urlaub gebucht hatten. Einfach faszinierend was für ein Glück wir da hatten, aber seht selbst http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/hist.aspx

Robert begleiteten an dem Tag noch die Nachwirkungen der ungünstig Positionierten Abschürfungen. Jedes verharren in einer leicht gekrümmten Sitzhaltung sorgte dafür das sich die leicht nässenden Wunden in der Krümmung am Oberkörper verschorften und beim Aufrichten immer wieder unangenehm aufrissen. Die Nacht war auch nicht besser, denn durch die Abschürfungen am Schlüsselbein gab es quasi keine erholsame Lagemöglichkeit im Bett.


----------



## tanztee (26. März 2015)

Junge ... Junge ... nach so einem Urlaub braucht ihr ja noch einen Erholungsurlaub mit anschließender Reha ...

<Altklugmodus on> Als Kletterer hieß es immer, man steigt in fremden Gestein einen kräftigen Grad unter seinen (theoretischen) Möglichkeiten <Altklugmodus off>

MTB-Survivel is born 

(w)ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (26. März 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> Der nächste Urlaub ist schon gebucht ???
> Jetzt täte noch ein fettes Benutzerbild fehlen, das schaut da bei Dir so nackicht aus ;-) !
> Grüße
> -firlie-



Klar, 2015 ist Wales gebucht.
Hab jetzt auch ein Benutzerbild.



tanztee schrieb:


> Junge ... Junge ... nach so einem Urlaub braucht ihr ja noch einen Erholungsurlaub mit anschließender Reha ...



Im Jahr davor gab es in Vinschgau einen ähnlichen Sturz. Bald erfahrt ihr wie es diesmal weiter ging.


----------



## firlie (28. März 2015)

Ja die jungen Wilden !
Bei den traumhaften Bildern kann man nur neidüsch werden  
Genießt die unbeschwerte Zeit, Verantwortung + Familie kommen schneller als man denken mag, dann ists vorbei mit dem Felsgehoppel ;-)) !!!

@*Falco*
Wales liegt doch in Engelland, dass hab ich gerade im alten Schul-Atlas nachgeschlagen. Das täte mich auch mal reizen. Allerdings als Randonneur oder Wandersmann. Es soll viel regnen dort, bin gespannt wie ihr euch schlagen tut ! Und natürlich lechze ich nach den Bildern  !

Den batteriebetriebenen Bunny, den hattest Du doch schon mal als Benutzerbild  ... aber es ist immerhin etwas  !
Ach und die Fotos, wunderbar...Schick mir bitte mal ne PN, was Du für ne Linse nimmst, will hier nicht schon wieder dn ganzen Fred mit Theorie zerstören !
Keep on...
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (28. März 2015)

Danke euch.

Und ich hatte noch nie ein Benutzerbild bei IBC. Den Duracell Hasen wirst du von Cielab kennen. Dort hab ich den seit unserer Schottlandreise. Zu diesem ersten Urlaub wurde ich mit durch meiner unkaputtbaren Art und dem Energiegeladenen Zustand zum Frühen Morgen sowie permanenten Bewegungsdrang, mit dem Duracell Hasen verglichen. Erschreckend wie sehr sich die Duracell Werbung mit meinem Auftreten deckt. 
Mit einem anderen einzelnen Bild könnte ich mich und meine Macken niemals so deutlich darstellen wie mit dem hier.

Fotoinfos inkl. Objektivname stehen alle in den Bildern drin, ich schreib dir trotzdem noch mal ne PN.


----------



## Falco (28. März 2015)

Der 4. Tag startete früh, noch vor der offiziellen Frühstückszeit. Wir hatten am Vortag veranlasst dass wir uns selbst bedienen können.

Robert war auch schon früh auf und machte nicht den Eindruck sich heute einen Ruhetag zu gönnen. Denn das Handgelenk fühlte sich viel besser an, er machte sich noch etwas Verband drum um es ein wenig zu stabilisieren und fertig war er.
Tatsächlich wollte er heute wieder mitfahren, das ließ er sich auch nicht ausreden.

In der Früh ging es los, es lag noch Nebel im Tal





Bevor es die Sonne über den Hochries geschafft hat und dann endlich Licht in die ganze Sache brachte





Die Anfahrt war so wie am Vortag. Der Berg war nicht weniger hoch, dafür war es sonniger. Doch beim Übergang auf die Schotterpisten, noch vor der Stiegel Alm, gab es eine Anomalie. Ein Hardtail Fahrer mit schmalen Reifen und ohne Rucksack, nur mit Trinkflasche bewaffnet sahen wir von der Kreuzung aus einer anderen Richtung angefahren kommen. Wahrscheinlich war das ein einheimischer. Er bog auf unseren Weg ein und fuhr auf dem gleichen Weg hinauf wie wir.

Es dauerte nicht lange und er schloss zu uns auf. Ich fuhr hinter Stephan und Robert her, als der CC Fahrer sich gleichmäßig an uns vorbei schon. Ich nutze die Gelegenheit, scherte aus, knallte den größeren Gang rein und hing mich dran.

Mein Schaltvorgang blieb nicht unbemerkt und als ich im Rücken des Hardtail Fahrers an Stephan und Robert vorbei zog, sagte Robert nur „das war so klar“

Und dann ging es los, der Einheimische zog an, er wollte zeige was er kann. Wir knallten die Gänge rein und brachten die Kette so richtig auf Spannung. Mit ordentlich Drehmoment sprinteten wir im Renntempo den Berg hinauf bis zur ersten kuppe. Hier wanderte die Kette dann aufs 44er Blatt, weiter Volllast, keine Zeit zum Atmen, einfach volle Kraft weiter mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit das Flache Stück einfach irgendwie dran bleiben. Das schmeckte ihm wahrscheinlich gar nicht, dass hier der Tourist mit dem Fetten Rucksack auf dem Fully mit dicken Reifen am Hinterrad klebt. Also ist er anstatt der Versorgungsstraße die steile Abkürzung der Wandere hinauf abgebogen. Der Puls schon längst im Roten Bereich, die Beine langsam schwer ging es nun steil hinauf. Und ich verlor ein Gang nach dem anderen an meiner Flachlandkondition. Langsam wurde der Abstand größer, keine Chance mehr da noch ran zu kommen hatte ich am Ende grade noch auf den langen Geraden Sichtkontakt. Zurück auf der Forststraße hab ich ihn dann verloren und dort auf Robert und Stephan gewartet.

Während dessen hatte die Idee mein Ersatznavi dem Robert geben zu können, falls mal was sein sollte und hatte dieses dann startklar gemacht. Als dann soweit alles fertig Konfiguriert war, trafen Stephan und Robert ein und ich steckte ihm mein 2. Motorola Devy und die 2. Lenkerhalterung in den Rucksack.

Irgendwann kamen wir auch wieder oben bei der Alm heraus, wir nahmen diesmal eine andere in der Karte eingezeichnete Auffahrt. Wie sich herausstellte war diese wohl etwas älter, viel älter





Doch der Hochries war schon in Sicht





Am Karkopf vor der Abfahrt schaute ich vorsichthalber noch mal aufs Navi, damit wir die Hochries Auffahrt auf den Weg nach unten nicht verpassten.





Da waren wir, hier geht’s hinauf zum Hochries, Geil 





Da ging es dann los, die Anstrengung. Reicht uns ja noch nicht bis da oben mit dem Rad auf dem Versorgungsweg hinauf zu fahren.





Und dafür bekamen wir auch reichlich Anerkennung. Uns begegneten zahlreiche Wanderer die sehr darüber Staunten zusätzlich zum ohnehin schon schweren Aufstieg noch was auf dem Rücken zu haben und vor allem nicht bei der Mittelstation, sondern im Tal gestartet zu sein.





Noch lag das Rad vernünftig auf dem Rücken, das sollte sich bei der Länge des Aufstieges bald ändern.





25 Minuten später sah das dann nur noch so hier aus. Nicht nur aus Erschöpfung, sondern das Handgelenk war auf die Dauer doch noch nicht so belastbar wie gedacht.





Doch wir hatten es geschafft, hier die der Blick auf unsere Abfahrt





Das Wetter war spitze, keine Wolke am Himmel





Nun machten wir es uns da oben gemütlich und bestellten was zu essen. Doch es war seltsam das der Gasthof mit alten Leuten und Rentnern voll besetzt war. Da niemand zu finden der nur ansatzweise an unser alter heran kommt. Da fragte man sich wo die alle her kommen und wie die es hier herauf geschafft haben. Da entdeckten Robert und Stephan die Seilbahn was mich in Erklärungsnot brachte. Ich gab mir viel Mühe etwas auszudenken was die Stahlseile erklären könnte um die Existenz einer Seilbahn abzustreiten. Doch als dann eine Gondel da hoch gefahren kam, war meine Kreativität an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Es blieb nur noch die Flucht nach vorne und ich sagte: “die nimmt keine Räder mit“ in der Hoffnung das dies nie nachgeprüft wird 

Damit hatte ich mich grade noch aus der Situation retten können. Und das Eintreffen der bestellten 0,5er Himbeerschorle unterband weitere Rückfragen zu dem kritischen Thema „Warum haben wir die Räder hier hinauf getragen“

So im Nachhinein bin ich mir wirklich nicht sicher ob die Räder mit nimmt, ich glaub ich hatte irgendwo gelesen das die Fahrradmitnahme auf die Mittelstation (da wo der Bikepark startet) begrenz ist.

Frisch gestärkt ging es weiter im Programm, der erste Abschnitt war nicht ganz so rasant. Nicht wegen dem Untergrund, sondern wegen der Frequentierung durch die Wanderer.





Dem Robert war das ganz recht, wollte er es doch nicht so übertreiben mit dem Angeschlagenen Handgelenk.





So ging immer weiter hinab Richtung Flachland





Stellenweise wurde der Weg auch etwas rauer. Nach der Aktion vom Vortag konnte man darüber aber nur lachen.





Doch irgendwann wurde fast schon zu viel für die Hand





Trotzdem alles CC Aktion, weil es mit meinen Racefully gut geht 





Der Weg, vollständig bestehend aus Steinen, erinnerte sehr an die fetzige Abfahrt vom 1. Tag.





Leider ist auch die schönste Abfahrt irgendwann zu Ende und so kamen wir wieder an den Weg vom Vortag heraus.





Über die Hochebene ohne Pause direkt weiter ins Tal zu dem Einstieg in den Unfalltrail.





Hier ist er, die großen Steine liegen alle nur lose im Weg, nur die scharfen Kanten geben den Steinen gegenseitig etwas halt. Da gab es wieder viele neue Andenken an den Felgen 





Robert hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen. Voller Selbstbewusstsein wird sich dem Trail in voller Fahrt gestellt.





Und er stand noch





Den anschließenden Einstieg in den Flussbett Trail mit den ganz großen Steinen hatte wir uns aber gespart und sind eine der alternativen gefahren.





Nach der Zusammenführung der Wege ging es wieder auf eine bekannte Abfahrt, diesmal ohne Wanderer auch viel schneller, einfach klasse.





Wieder am weitest von der Ferienwohnung entfernten Punkt angelangt, ging es nach links um den Berg herum





Die gleichen Trails machen bei Keiserwetter sogar noch mehr Spaß









Anstatt danach wie gestern auf Asphalt ins Tal zu rollen, ging es nun wieder hinauf. Dabei viel uns Folgende Wiese auf, ich würde es mal als Steingarten bezeichnen





Wir waren jetzt oberhalb vom Bikepark, doch für gebaute Dirt Tracks sind wir nicht hergekommen, also ging es eine vielversprechende natürliche Abfahrt herunter. Leider war die dann doch nicht so schön wie sie hätte sein können bei dem Gefälle und der Klassifizierung. Es war einfach nur Steil und lose, dafür wurden wir weiter unten mit Lichtspielen entschädigt





Und dann wurde es auch wieder schöner





Rausgekommen sind wir an einer Asphaltstraße, das musste dann doch nicht sein. Also ging es noch ein paar Meter hoch um die letzten paar Meter auf der Gebauten Strecke zu fahren.

Wenn Asphalt die alternative ist, dann kann man auch mal so eine gebaute Strecke fahren.





Das war vor allem sehr schonend für das Handgelenk









Am Parkplatz angekommen waren wir aber immer noch nicht ganz unten. Also ging es nach ein paar nicht sinnvoll vermeidbaren Asphaltmetern wieder hinauf zu einem kleinen Abschluss Trail.

Zugegeben, die Luft war langsam raus, doch die eine auffahrt ging noch irgendwie.

Bergab gab es dann eine interessanten weg, welcher unten wegen Wasserschäden abgesperrt wurde. In der Tat musste sich auf dem Wanderweg wohl mal ein kleine Fluss gebildet haben, denn genau so fuhr es sich dort. Eben Flussbett mäßig.





Am Ende ging es auch wieder vorbei am Altersheim, diesmal gemütlich am Wasser.





Da diese Tour unsere letzte Inn Querung sein sollte, gab es dort zum Abschluss noch ein Finisher Foto





Wieder in Brannenburg angekommen fühlten wir uns nicht mehr in der Lage die 180hm zur Ferienwohnung hinauf zu fahren. Also sind wir im Ortskern an einer Pizzeria hängen geblieben um die Reserven wenigstens etwas aufzufrischen.

Nach der warmen Mahlzeit hatten wir dann auch die letzten Höhenmeter in Angriff genommen um den Tag abzuschließen.





Die Tourenvorschläge für die Region Brannenburg hatten wir mittlerweile vollständig durchgearbeitet und uns für den Folgetag etwas Entspanntes herausgesucht.

Als das geklärt war, fingen wir an aus den ebenso Zahlreichen Tourenvorschlägen für unseren geplanten Chiemsee Ausflug am übernächsten Tag die Perlen heraus zu picken.


----------



## Falco (31. März 2015)

Am 5. Tag sollte unsere 4. Tour eine kurze Runde werden, damit wir am letzten Tag in Chiemgau noch mal was Großes machen konnten bevor es zum Gardasee ging. Und so fiel die Wahl auf die nächstliegende und kürzeste Tour die wir hatten: Die Farrenpoint Tour.

Als ich die Tourenbeschreibung vorgelesen habe, musste ich ein kleinwenig zensieren um die Tour gut aussehen zu lassen.

„Diese Tour ist kurz – und trotzdem alles andere als  ein Kinderspiel. Zugegeben: Der Anstieg misst nur 700 Höhenmeter und verläuft auf breiten Wirtschaftswegen. Trotzdem will er erkämpft sein. Atemberaubend steil sind die Rampen. Da artet sogar im ersten Gang der runde Tritt in heftiges Stampfen aus.  Dann aber wartet das Vergnügen: Wer will, kann sich an der Schuhbräualm stärken. Knapp unterhalb des Farrenpoint-Gipfels geht es dann steil hinab: Zuerst lässt man es noch auf einer Schotterpiste laufen. Dann wartet ein kniffliger Trail: Über lange Wurzelpassagen und mehrere sehr anspruchsvolle Stufenkombinationen geht es hinab Richtung Bad Feilnbach. Und mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht rollt es sich dann gemütlich in der Ebene zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour.“

Leider ist die längere Sprechpause durch das Weglassen der 3 aneinanderhängenden Sätze aufgefallen und ich bin aufgeflogen. Stephan trug dann noch mal die unzensierte Version vor. Aber die Entscheidung war bereits gefallen, also fuhren die die Farrenpoint Tour mit allen vor und Nachteilen.
Zum Frühstück trafen wir die am Vortag eingebuchten Asiaten wieder. Diese waren sehr aufgewühlt und hatten scheinbar ein komplexes Problem welches sich mit schlechten Englischkenntnissen der Gastwirtin nicht lösen ließ. Da konnten wir helfen, doch auch die English Kenntnisse der Asiaten schienen zu begrenzt zu sein, also bot der Asiate direkt ein Telefongespräch mit seiner Tochter als Übersetzungshilfe an. Ich weiß nicht ob es Chinesen waren, nehmen wir das einfach mal an. Das lief dann wie Folgt:
Chinesisch per Telefon nach China -> in China von der Tochter übersetzt ins Englische -> zurück nach Deutschland in Englisch an Robert -> Robert übersetzt nach Deutsch für die Gastwirtin
Und das ganze wieder zurück nach Chinesisch. 
Sie hatten ihre Personal Dokumente in einer durchsichtigen Plastiktüte auf dem Zimmerboden liegen. Die Gastwirtin dachte bei der Zimmerreinigung das wäre eine Mülltüte auf dem Boden und hat diese entsorgt. Doch die entsorgte Tüte konnte im Müll wiedergefunden werden.

Mit bereits einer guten Tat am Morgen konnte es dann um 10Uhr los gehen. Wir sind wieder über den Anfahrtsweg der ersten Tour gefahren und diesmal hat sich Stephan bei den Regenrinnen etwas zurückgehalten. So sind wir ohne Panne die ersten 3km im leichten auf und ab am Hang entlang bis wir auf einer Straße herauskamen. Dort ging es dann los, ab da ging es ohne Unterbrechung hinauf bis zur Schuhbräualm. Der Weg war überwiegend Asphaltiert und uns sind auch hin und wieder ein paar Wanderer begegnet. Es dauerte nicht lang bis die ersten Abschnitte mit stärkerem Anstiegswinkel kamen, immer wenn die Asphaltdecke endete, wurde es steil.

Auf jede steile Rampe folge nach kurzer Erholung auf flachen anstiegen eine noch steilere Rampe. Die ersten waren noch unbefestigt, mit steigendem Anstiegswinkel wurde auch die Befestigung besser  bis wir auf den steilsten Stück durchgängig Betonplatten mit geriffelter Fahrspur wiederfanden. Nach der letzten Kurve gab es freie Sicht zum finalen Anstieg und da sah man am Horizont einen Radfahrer hinauf fahren. Wir waren durch das Pausenlose bergauf radeln und den letzten Touren schon ganz schön gerädert. Doch wenn wir in den letzter Stunde soweit auf einen CC Biker aufgeschlossen sind, dann konnte man den Fortschritt so kurz vor dem Ziel nicht einfach aufgeben. Also setzten wir zum letzten Sprint an, drückten größere Gänge rein und gaben alles. Weit ging das leider nicht mehr, schon nach ein paar Metern, die Oberschenkel hoffnungslos übersäuert, sprang die Kette zurück auf den kleinen Gang.  Allein die Willenskraft hat einen davon abgehalten nach dem verpatzen Sprint hechelnd am Boden zu liegen. Trotzdem hatte es etwas gebraucht, wir konnten deutlich aufschließen doch das Rennen war bereits verloren und unser Ziel verschwand hinter der nächsten Hütte. Da war dann erstmal Schluss für uns, nichts ging mehr. Die herunterprasselnde Sonne hatte uns die letzte Energie geraubt und wir gönnten uns die verdiente Pause in der Schuhbräu Alm.





Nachdem wir unseren Kreislauf wieder auf ein verträgliches Maß herunterfahren konnten, ging es die letzten Höhenmeter auf deutlich flacheren Wegen hinauf bis zum Ziel, der Antretter Alm





Auf der Karte war ein kleiner Pfad unnachvollziehbar als S3 getaggt, hier rechts im Bild.





Möglicherweise würde dieser weiter unten anspruchsvoll werden, ausprobieren konnten wir das leider nicht, denn der passte gar nicht zum weiteren Tourverlauf. So ging es auf dem Hochweg weiter.

Aus dem Hochweg wurde dann wie angekündigt eine kurze kurvige Schotterabfahrt. Für meinen Geschmack war die Piste für eine Schotterstraße viel zu steil, das war der pure Horror da herunter zu fahren. Alles lose und schnell, man wusste genau das man sich beim wegrutschen mehr als nur ein paar Kratzer holen könnte.

Doch danach stellte sich das als eine sehr gute Entscheidung heraus, denn es wurde spannend. Als wir von der Schotterpiste abfuhren erwartete uns am Ende des Weges ein Wurzelteppisch wie aus dem Bilderbuch. Es ging zwar bergauf aber das war uns egal, der Weg schrie förmlich danach befahren zu werden.





Wurzelaktion, einfach mit Schwung mit Vollgas ins Feld reinhalten, geil





Auf dem kleinen Hubbel angekommen ging es wieder herunter. Anfangs noch recht einfach über vereinzelte Wurzeln





Doch dann wurde es anspruchsvoll und steil, schon die Kehren in das Wurzelfeld hinein waren nicht ohne.





Schon die erste Kehre hatte ich unterschätzt und hätte die Kurve wegen viel zu viel Schwung  fast nicht geschafft und drohte den Hang links im Bild herunterzustürzen. Das Adrenalin schoss durch die Adern, die Sinne geschärft und jede Muskelfaser zur Reaktion bereit. Voll im Rausch ging es ohne nachzudenken direkt über die größte Wurzel drüber (auf Höhe des Markierten Holzstock) und auf letzter rille irgendwie bis zum Fuße der Wurzelabfahrt.





Ich hatte Mühe nach dem Ritt die Kamera überhaupt noch halbwegs ruhig zu halten, aber Stephan und Robert sollten noch ihre Bilder bekommen.









Da war dann erstmal eine kurze Pause angesagt um den Adrenalinüberschuss auf ein gesundes Niveau abbauen zu können. Die folgenden Wege waren dann erstmal weniger dramatisch





Doch wie aus dem nichts kam direkt die Steigerung. Das Gefälle und die Stufenkanten waren so ungünstig das man nach der Wurzel 1m ins Leere schaute und nicht wusste ob nach der Kante noch was zum abrollen kommt oder es einfach ins Leere geht. Mir war das zu heiß und ich schob, dabei konnte ich auch den Wegfortsatz sehen und brachte mich in Position.

Stephan hatte das gleiche Problem wie ich, man sah nicht ob nach Wurzel noch Weg kommt oder man eine Flugphase einplanen muss. So fragte er während er auf dem Stein stand wo der Weg lang geht.





Ich zeigte schnell in die richtige Richtung und verriet das sich dahinter eine fahrbare Treppe auftauchen wird.  Gesagt getan, Stephan rollte los





Ohne weitere Schlüsselstellen ging es einen Hangweg entlang. An so manschen Baumstamm gab es mit modernen Lenkerbreiten  wieder ein Kribbeln da der Reifen bedrohlich nah an die Kannte musste.





Im Anschluss wechselte der Trail ein weiteres Mal den Stiel. Diesmal gab es tief hängende Äste und Stacheldraht.





Das Sichtfeld durch volle Konzentration auf Wurzeln und Stacheldraht verengt, dauerte es nicht lange bis der erste so einen größeren Ast gegen den Helm bekam 

Da der Trails bereits alles Mögliche gezeigt hatte, gab es unweigerlich auch Wiederholungen des Terrain. Also noch mal Wurzelteppisch.





Kurz über eine Lichtung drüber, doch noch bevor es Sonnenbrand geben konnte ging es zurück in den dunklen Wald.





Die Abfahrt war jetzt zu ende, fast zu Ende, aus dem nichts tauchte plötzlich die verrückte Treppe auf.





Das wollte ich mir nicht geben, die Treppe fuhr sich exakt so wie sie aussieht. Während Robert und Stephan die letzte Möglichkeit für einen Abflug suchten.









Bewies ich mich dem Fahrrad über dem Kopf die Treppe herunter rennend, das man zu Fuß schneller ist als auf dem Rad 

Angekommen sind wir in Bad Feilnbach und mussten nun wieder zurück zur Ferienwohnung. Diesmal allerdings ohne Ausflug durch das Moor.

Zurück in Brannenburg, kurz vor unserer Ferienwohnung ging es gemütlich den letzten Berg hinauf als ein E-Bike an uns vorbei ziehen wollte. Das konnte ich nicht zulassen. Elektromagnete gegen Muskelpower, der Kampf begann.

Im Sprint den Asphaltberg hinauf, immer weiter und weiter. Robert fragte ob wir überhaupt richtig sind. Darauf konnte ich nur trocken mit „nein“ antworten, das Duell war wichtiger als das Ziel.

Als wir uns dann nicht mehr auf gleicher Höhe halten konnten, bog das Elektrorad leider in eine Einfahrt ab. Fürs unentschieden hat es leider nicht gereicht 

Robert wusste nicht was er dazu noch sagen sollte. Etwas vom Kurs abgekommen, aber schon auf der Richtigen Höhe ging es dann noch etwas durch den Wald zum Berggasthaus Kraxenberger.





Den angefangenen Nachmittag wollten wir Nutzen um mit der Wendelstein Zahnradbahn hinauf zu fahren. Stephan hatte seine im Urlaub bisher unbenutzte DSLR mit dabei. Heimlich schmuggelte ich meinen fetten Blitz in Stephans Kameratasche. Bevor wir zur Wendelstein Bahn sind, musste ich Stephan nur noch daran erinnern seine Kamera mitzunehmen.

Um zur Bahn zu gelangen, mussten wir erstmal 150hm auf einem schmalen Pfad abgestiegen bis einem durch das gestauche einfach nur noch alles wehtat. Im Bahnhof angekommen waren wir allein und wollten Tickets kaufen. Es war bereits kurz vor 16Uhr, die nächste Bahn fuhr gleich. Der Kassierer hat uns komisch angesehen als wir ein Ticket für heute kaufen wollten. Er wies uns darauf hin dass dies die letzte Bahn sei und oben nur noch 30min Aufenthaltszeit übrig bleiben würden.

Nicht schlimm dachten wir, bis der Preis aufgerufen wurde. 33€ pro Person! Die 100€ für die 30minuten waren uns dann doch zu dekadent. Als alternative machten wir einen Spaziergang durch Brannenburg und nahmen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten aus dem Supermarkt mit. Auf dem Aufstieg zurück zur Ferienwohnung bereute Stephan seine Getränke Sonderwünsche. Da sich die Flaschen nicht alleine den Berg hinauf geschleppt haben. 

Den Rest des Tages nutzen wir noch um unsere Räder für den letzten Tag in Chiemgau einzuladen, damit wir Frühs schnell los konnten. Ansonsten nutzten wir den Abend um in der Tourenauswahl der Region Gardasee die besten Kandidaten zu markieren. Eine Runde stand schon vor dem Urlaub fest, die 136 Kehren Abfahrt. An welchen Tag wir diese mit Auto anreise verbundene Tour machen wollten, sollte sich nach der nächsten Tour anhand unseres konditionellen Zustandes entscheiden.

Wie jeden Abend verfolgten wir wieder das Wetter. In Deutschland war immer noch Land unter während wir eben noch in der Sonne brutzelten. Doch zu unserem Chiemsee Ausflug sollte es auch uns erwischen. Zum Glück erst nachmittags. Da fiel der an die Tour anschließende Sprung in den See wohl aus, doch für den Fall das wir wieder Glück haben sollten, wurden auch die Badesachen im Auto verstaut.


----------



## Th. (31. März 2015)

Was für'n Bericht...!
Ich bin mal gespannt, wer diesen Fred irgendwann mal aufnehmen will. M.E. gibt es nach oben kaum noch Reserven - Bilder, Text....Klasse!
Und der Schreib-Stiel (  ) ist irgendwie nochmal witzig. (Kein Sarkasmus, wirklich!)


----------



## Falco (12. Mai 2015)

Kurz vor 7 Uhr war ich bereits. Da wir bereits am Vortag für die Tour gepackt hatten war frühs nicht mehr viel zu tun, also suchte ich nach einer Beschäftigung bevor das Frühstück eröffnet wurde. Da mir nichts besseres einfiel schnappte ich mir meine Kamera und bin einfach mal raus gegangen. Draußen stand schon der Asiate der zwei Tage zuvor mit seiner Frau eingecheckt hat. Natürlich Klischeemäßig mit dickem Fotoequipment ausgerüstet. Nachdem ich ihm gezeigt hatte wo es den besten Spot für die Sonnenaufgangsfotos gab, ging das Verschlussgeklacker los 









So konnte ich die Zeit etwas totschlagen und schon gab es Frühstück. Robert und Stephan waren bereit dabei sich für die Kampenwand zu stärken. Im Anschluss hatten wir uns 8:30Uhr mit dem Auto auf den Weg zum Chiemsee gemacht und einen Parkplatz am Waldrand ausgesucht.

Es stand nur eine Auffahrt auf den Plan, die Auffahrt hinauf zur Kampenwand. Alleine der Name des Berges hat schon für Motivation gesorgt 

Auf Teer und Schotterwegen ging es immer weiter hinauf, anfangs noch recht entspannt wurde es weiter oben steiler und steiler. Am Steilsten Abschnitt hatte Stephan die Lust verloren sich weiter zu quälen und sparte Energie während er zu Fuß teilweise schneller hinauf lief als wir fuhren. 10:45Uhr kamen wir an der Steinling Alm an. Leider war es noch etwas früh für eine Mittagspause. Ohne Essen ging es daher weiter hinauf. Und selbst da oben hatte man keine Ruhe, denn auch da haben sich noch Touristen mit Autos und stark aufheulenden Motoren den Berg hinauf an uns vorbei gequält.

Nach fast 2 Stunden hatten wir es geschafft und saßen am Fuße der Kampenwand





Die gängigen Touren enden dort oder noch schlimmer, einige verlaufen teilweise den gleichen Weg wieder zurück ins Tal. Das hatten wir gewiss nicht vor. Wir wollten auf der anderen Seite wieder herunter. Mit dem Ziel vor Augen ging es dann los, die ersten Höhenmeter hinab.









Der Trail hat gleich von Anfang an gefetzt





Am Rand der Alpen bot sich uns dabei nebenbei der Blick ins weite Flachland





Während einer kleinen Pause genossen wir diesen noch ein wenig, doch Stephan konnte nicht lange die Füße still halten und wollte weiter.





Doch der Enthusiasmus wurde schnell gebremst, denn nun folgte eine 100hm lange Tragepassage bergauf.





Bald schon war das Ende der Schinderei in Sicht





Die letzten Kräfte wurden mobilisiert.





Einfach klasse, alle waren begeistert, wir konnten nicht genug davon bekommen





Da machten fanden wir einen Platz um es uns gemütlich zu machen und die Mittagspause zu genießen.





Während wir damit beschäftigt waren den Kalorienhaltigen Rucksackinhalt zu vernichten bekamen wir Gesellschaft. Der Cannondale Fahrer den wir an der Kampenwand trafen ist uns gefolgt und war trotz schönsten Wetter von dem Tag absolut nicht begeistert. Im Gespräch schilderte er sein Leid, seine Kaputten Radschuhe wurden am Vortag durch ein neues Paar ersetzt und dieses ist eben am Verschluss aufgerissen. Als wir eine Rolle Duct Tape anboten war er überglücklich und so konnten wir seinen Tag retten. Nun wollte er nur noch wissen wie er am einfachsten zurück kommt, denn unser weg war nichts für ihn, er wollte einfach nur noch nachhause. Da oben war zum Glück noch ein einfacher weg ins Tal verfügbar und so konnten wir auch da helfen.

Mit dem Gefühl etwas Gutes getan zu haben sind wir dann weiter unserer ausgewählten Tour gefolgt.  Hier war die entscheidende Abzweigung





Da sollte man lieber grade aus fahren, denn das was wir uns mit dieser Abfahrt antun wollten hätte man sich niemals ausmalen können. Als S4 war der Weg nach der Abzweigung getaggt. Ein klein wenig schieben dachte wir uns. Doch eine S4 kann man nicht vernünftig schieben. Zum Tragen kein Platz, Wurzel und Felsabsätze zu hoch um zusammen mit dem Rad herunter zu laufen. Es war einfach die Hölle. Uns fehlte Teilweise sogar die Fantasie wie man die eine oder andere Schlüsselstelle selbst mit passender Fahrtechnik fahren würde. Für die 300m haben wir 34 Minuten gebraucht, das sagt eigentlich schon alles.

Erst als wir aus dem Wald raus waren ging es wieder voran. Aus diesem Wald sind wir gekommen:





Im Wald hatte der Weg das gleiche Gefälle wie auf der Lichtung zu sehen ist. Da hat man selbst als Wanderer zu tun nicht abzustürzen.

Wir wussten noch nicht wer sich freiwillig diese Plackerei mit dem Fahrrad antut doch waren wir erstmal froh endlich wieder aufsteigen zu können.





Auch der Blick in die Alpen war etwas bescheiden zur Mittagszeit





Und dann ging es los





Mit richtig genialen Trails und wunderschönem Licht





Es war einfach ein Genuss, da hatte sich die Mühe gelohnt





Mit der Kampenwand im Rücken ging es danach zur nächsten Alm hinauf





So Motiviert wurden auch wieder Spielchen gemacht, ob man da mit dem Rad durch kommt?:





Einfach mal probieren was passiert wenn man da mit dem Reifen das Drehkreuz anstupst. Einmal nicht nachgedacht und klong, donnerte das Drehkreuz direkt aufs Blanke Gabel Standrohr was einen sofort zum schaudern brachte. Ist zum Glück nichts passiert, kein Kratzer ist zurück geblieben. Und auch dem Drehkreuz ist nichts passiert 

Unerwartet ging der fetzige Trail jetzt erst richtig los.





Teilweise wurde es richtig unangenehm





Robert hat sich mit seinem Handgelenk noch etwas zurück gehalten





Aber es war einfach nur toll



 



Und die Abfahrt nahm einfach kein Ende, klasse





Zwischendurch wechselte das Terrain wieder und es mischte sich Laub zwischen die Steine









Das war leider die Ankündigung für die letzten Abfahrtsmeter





Und dann war Schluss, es wurde wieder flach, doch man konnte den Weg immer noch genießen.





Im Buchenwald endete der Trail schließlich









Es gab noch ein paar kehren bis dann auch der Wald zu Ende war und wir wieder am Startpunkt standen.

Kurz nach 14:30Uhr fing es wie angesagt langsam an zu Regnen. Oben war davon noch nichts zu ahnen, doch die Wetterkarten sollten Recht behalten. Die Entscheidung zur eher kurzen Runde war genau richtig. Wir beeilten uns um mit dem Einladen vor dem Regen fertig zu werden. Im Trockenen Auto untergekommen suchten wir uns eine Möglichkeit den Tag noch sinnvoll zu nutzen. Wir entschieden uns der bei Ankunft gesichtete Ausschilderung zum Caffee mit Hausgemachten Kuchen zu folgen.

Es ging auf Fahrzeugbreiten Straßen einen Kilometer in die Alm hinein bis wir am gut Besuchten Kaffee ankamen. Während wir uns die besten Stücke der Prächtigen Torten heraussuchten ging es dann richtig los mit regnen. Das hatten wir noch etwas ausgesessen und als es langsam kühler wurde ging es wieder zurück zur Unterkunft.

Dort angekommen machten wir uns zur Abreise bereit und genossen den letzten Abend im Kraxenberger. Die Kellnerin wusste bereits was wir wollten und brachte ohne zu fragen die Getränke. Nach einem Reichhaltigen Hauptgericht gönnten wir uns trotz einsetzenden Völlegefühl 3 mal Kaiserschmarren welcher der Größe nach zu urteilen auch ein Hauptgericht war 

Das war sie, unsere Woche in Brannenburg bei Chiemgau.


----------



## darkJST (24. Mai 2015)

*Der frühe Radler fängt den Limonengrappa (28.02.2015)*

...oder so ähnlich. Johannes aus Dornbirn (@solarsound), welchen ich letztes Jahr während meinem Exkurs nach Österreich kennenlernte und ich kamen auf die glorreiche Idee dem Schnee in B und Ö gen südlicheren Gefilden zu entfliehen. Südlich und doch nicht allzu fern war uns die Lage des Lago di Garda bewusst woraufhin wir diesen als Ziel auserkoren. Leider fand sich in seinem und meinem Umfeld niemand der Zeit und/oder Gelegenheit gehabt hätte mitzureisen, worauf hin wir uns in der Tiefgarage des IKEA in Innsbruck verabredeten um von zweierlei auf einerlei mobilen Untersatz zu wechseln. Über den Brenner fahrend, wo wir kurz vorher die enormen Dieselpreise bestaunten, ging es gen Süden wo wir in Rovereto Sud scharf rechts den großen Strom der Blechkarossen verließen um nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit in der schönen Villa Bellaria abzusteigen. Sogleich wurde das Teleobjektiv ausgepackt und noch schnell vor dem zum Essen gehen ein paar Versuche unternommen die Felsenkirche adäquat abzulichten.





Tags darauf erfreuten wir uns während des ausgiebigen Frühstücks am blauen Himmel, welcher sich jedoch bald hinter einem Schleier verbarg, was dahingehend gut war, da keiner von uns an Sonnencreme gedacht hatte. Auch das Vorhandensein einer extra Espressomaschine zusätzlich zum Kaffeevollautomaten hob die Laune enorm, da diese Lokalität offensichtlich nicht gänzlich auf Radlermägen und deren Bedarf eingestellt war. Zumindest mir hat es als erstes Frühstück prinzipiell ja gereicht

Das Tagesziel war es so hoch wie möglich am Altissimo hinauf zu fahren. Also besorgten wir uns in der Innenstadt noch schnell einen Satz Pannini und los gings. Der Straße folgend fuhren wir hinauf bis wir neben selbiger Skispuren im uns nun ereilenden Schnee sahen.






 

 



Diese ignorierten wir gekonnt bis wir auf Schneeschuhspuren stießen welche etwa auf Höhe der Malga Casina (1030 m) zu sichten waren. Dort nahm der Schnee eine Konsistenz an, welche sich unmöglich fahren ließ. Wir hatten nun die Wahl auf dem bekannten 601 wieder gen Tal zu rauschen oder noch auf ca. 1100 m aufzusteigen und in eine offizielle DH-Strecke einzubiegen. Da ich den 601 zwei Jahre zuvor schon, allerdings ohne Schnee, gemeistert hatte votierte ich für zweiteres. Eine DH-Strecke auf der anfänglich fast bis zur Nabe Schnee liegt, a bissle bekloppt muss man schon sein...



 

 



Unter einem Geräuschpegel, welcher, dank Sinterbelägen und Formulascheibe, sicherlich anno dazumal beim Einsturz der Mauern von Jericho nicht viel lauter gewesen sein kann, glitten wir zu Tal bis wir endlich auf schneefreien Untergrund stießen. Bzw. ich verursachte diesen Lärm, denn Maguras machen sowas nicht.
Auf einem lustigen S3-Wegerl mit nur wenigen Schiebestellen und geschichtlicher Weiterbildungsmöglichkeit ging die tolle Fahrt in überschlagender Fotografenfahrweise hinab.



 

 





Da uns unten angekommen der Sinn nach mehr stand und die Pannini noch im Rucksack weilten suchten wir uns eine schöne Stelle um diese in Ruhe zu verspeisen und nach weiteren Aufgaben Ausschau zu halten. Tatsächlich fand sich nicht weit, verbunden mit einem nicht ganz flachen Forstweganstieg, noch ein paar Trails welche sich sinnvoll einbinden ließen. An deren Ende fand sich sogar eine dieser sagenumwobenen Slick-Rock-Abfahrten MIT Aussicht, welche die Zahl der Bilder pro Kilometer an dieser Stelle enorm ansteigen ließ.



 

 

 

 

 

 



Anschließend ging es gen Unterkunft da wir pünktlich zur blauen Stunde in der Altstadt sein wollten um ein-zwei Bilder zu machen und anschließend zu Speisen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



@solarsound, Ich hatte ja gehofft, in deinem Album noch ein paar mehr Bilder von der Aktion zu finden. Speziell von den Möwenbildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (24. Mai 2015)

Tag zwei:

Am Vortag stellten wir fest, dass die Westseite irgendwie mehr Sonne abbekommt, woraufhin wir am Vorabend bei Speis und Trank eine Tour dort planten. Abermals gab es ein ausgiebiges Frühstück und anschließende Panniniversorgung. Mit kurzem Zwischenstopp am Hafen ging es die alte Militärstraße in Richtung Ledrosee und weiter auf Asphalt bis Pregasina, von wo man das Tagesziel, die Punta Larici (907 m) schon sehen konnte.



 

 

 



Mein Knie erfreute mich mit Anwesenheitsbekundung welche sich schnell zu einem stechenden Schmerz erhob. Glücklicherweise hatte ich dank Rippenprellung im Vorjahr noch Iboprofen einstecken, was es etwas erträglicher machte und die paar übrigen Höhenmeter würden schon noch gehen. Also weiter.



 



Oben angekommen gönnten wir uns an einem sonnigen, jedoch windschattigen Plätzchen die Pannini und machten anschließend noch eine kleine Bunkerbesichtigung.



 

 

 

 

 



Wir kurbelten noch ein wenig weiter hinauf auf 950 m um in einen als S3 gekennzeichneten Weg einzubiegen. Dieser zog sich mit durchaus interessanten Stellen immer auf der Sonnenseite des Hangs entlang gen Tal. Auf 650 m hatten wir die Wahl gen Pregasina abzufahren oder wieder auf 800 m zu einem weiteren Zeitzeugen des ersten Weltkrieges hinauf zu schieben/tragen. Ein wenig fuchste es mich schon an nicht mal versucht zu haben den Weg wenigstens partiell hinauf zu fahren, schließlich hat er eine Uphillwertung(fünf Querstriche)...aber das Knie



 





 

 



Oben angekommen pausierten wir in erwähnter Stätte um anschließend den Kamm zu überqueren und auf der Schattenseite, jedoch schneefrei, gen Ledrosee abzufahren.





Auch dieser Weg war S3-getaggt, jedoch bestand er im oberen Teil vorwiegend aus losem Geröll garniert mit herausfordernder Steilheit. Alle paar Meter hatte ich wenigstens einen Fuß unten und freute mich über jede herauslugende feuchte Wurzel, da diese wenigstens nicht wegrollten. Verglichen damit surfte Johannes nur so dahin. Älpler haben mit solchem Rutsch- und Rollerglumb dann doch mehr Erfahrung.



 

 

 



An dieser Stelle gehe ich mal auf die Reifenkombination ein welche er fährt, das Radl war ja schon auf diversen Bildern zu sehen, nämlich einen total abgefahrenen und spröden Nobby Nic und einen nicht viel besser aussehenden Smart Sam. Uuuuuuuuuuuuunfahrbar wäre der allgemeine Forenkonsens. Jedoch Hut ab, viel isses nicht was ich noch herunterfahre während er schon schiebt, viel langsamer ist er auch nicht.





Nach etwas über 100 Tiefenmetern hatte der Weg die Güte zu einer Oberflächenbeschaffenheit zurückzukehren mit welcher ich umgehen kann und so fuhren wir angenehm angestrengt gen Tal und anschließend über die Militärstraße zurück nach Riva, wo wir noch die obligatorischen Radlbilder auf der Mole machten.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Nach dem Abspülen von Schweiß und Staub gingen wir abermals in die Altstadt essen.


Über Tag drei gibt es nicht sonderlich viel zu erzählen da gleich mehrere Sachen gegen eine Befahrung des Monte Brione am Vormittag sprachen. Erstens erhob mein Knie ein vehementes Veto gegen jegliche sportliche Betätigung, des Weiteren regnete es. Also beschlossen wir beim abermals ausgiebigen Frühstück nach Limone zu fahren und einen kleinen Fotospaziergang zu machen und nach dem Mittag gestärkt die Heimreise anzutreten.

Ja Pustekuchen kleiner Fotospaziergang, manche würden das schon als Wanderung bezeichnen Jedoch eröffneten sich viele interessante Perspektiven und unterwegs ergatterte jeder einen Limonengrappa und ich noch Limonengebäck für die Daheimgebliebenen.



 

 

 

 

 



Nach einer äußerst vorzüglichen Pizza traten wir die Heimreise an auf der wir noch lernten, dass selbst die Hundestaffel der Polizei mit 30 km/h zu schnell über die Autobahn donnert. Also schnell im Windschatten hinterher und *schwups* waren wir wieder in Innsbruck wo sich unsere Wege nach einem Hot Dog bei IKEA wieder trennten. Mir standen anschließend noch drei-dreieinhalb Stunden "Heimfahrt" in den Bayrischen Wald bei absolutem Mistwetter bevor. Johannes hatte es ein wenig kürzer.

Alles in allem ein schönes verlängertes Wochenende welches man gern wiederholt. Daher fahren wir über Fronleichnam, was in Bayern und Österreich ein Feiertag ist, nochmal runter. Diesmal wollen wir aber ganz hinauf auf die Gipfel.

Ich muss das nächste mal aufpassen, dass meine Kamera in der selben Zeit lebt wie die anderen anwesenden


Update: Da ich aller Voraussicht nach doch von DD aus anreisen werde könnte ich noch jemanden mitnehmen…


----------



## solarsound (24. Mai 2015)

So, ich bin zwar kein Sachse, sondern Exil-Thüringer, aber für die mich umgebende Vorarlberger Bevölkerung ist das sowieso das Gleiche (nämlich wahlweise Piefke oder Ossi J) . Und wenn mehr Möwenbilder verlangt werden, dann muss ich die natürlich liefern.

Am dritten Tag waren wir also in Limone, einem kleinen Örtchen direkt am Felsen, mit Blick hinauf Richtung Punta Larici, wo wir am Vortag waren, mit schmalen Gassen, historischen Gewächshäusern und….Möwen:




[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835356]
	

[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835357]
	

[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835358]
	

[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835353]
	

[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835352]
	

[/url
]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835354]
	

[/url
][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## firlie (25. Mai 2015)

Tolles Abenteuer auf teilweise grandiosen S10 "Wegerln" ! 
Wenn ich dann die fabulösen Impressionen in Form von Bildern sehe, platz ich vor Neid. Herrliche Gegend, wunderbar in Szene gesetzt - Glückwunsch!

PS: Wie schon mehrfach (im Tourenfred) erwähnt und erbeten:
Unterteilt mal die Berichte in mehrere Posts. Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige Tiefstprovinzler, bei dem kein "schnelles Internet" anliegt - obwohl ich dafür bezahle !!!- Soll heißen, die Seiten laden ne halbe Ewigkeit bei den vielen Bildern.
Danke fürs Verständnis !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## darkJST (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das extra schon in zwei Posts geteilt


----------



## tanztee (26. Mai 2015)

Ganz großen Bike-Kino   

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich traue ich mich gar nicht richtig im Anschluss von @Falco und @darkJST einen Bericht reinzustellen, qualitativ und quantitativ komme ich da nicht annähernd ran (kann und will ich vielleicht auch gar nicht...).
"Fern der Heimat" ist es eigentlich auch nicht - naja...


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2015)

*Himmelfahrt 2015*

@leler ist schuld.

Im Zuge seines 1000-Meilen-Berichts erwähnte er nahezu beiläufig den Namen „Adersbach“.


leler schrieb:


> ...zieht die Karawane weiter. Hinter Teplice nad Metují (Weckelsdorf) schlägt die Route einen Bogen um die Adršpašsko-Teplické skály (Adersbach-Weckelsdorfer Felsenstadt), noch so ein Mini-Sandsteingebirge.


 
Dieser Name weckt bei mir Erinnerungen, Begehrlichkeiten … ja, und Sehnsucht. Vergleichbar vielleicht mit einem Kind, welches den Begriff „Schokolade“ vernimmt, oder jemand der heutigen Wischphonegeneration bei der Info „Free-Wifi“.

Wie auch immer, so von 1995-2000 war ich in „Adr“ sozusagen zu Hause. In den Spitzenzeiten (97/98) war ich - damals noch als Kletterer - im Jahresschnitt jedes 3.Wochenende dort.

Nun, die Zeiten ändern sich (...naja, eigentlich ja nur die Lebensumstände), und seit rund 15 Jahren hatte ich mir vorgenommen, das Areal mal mit dem MTB zu befahren. Alljährlich findet dort die „Rallye Sudety“ statt und bei den damaligen Wanderungen / ersten zaghaften MTB-Versuchen schliefen mir jedesmal die Gesichtszüge ein, wenn man an der Strecke an Bäumen und Felsen angemalte Ausrufezichen und Totenköpfe sehen konnte – danach fanden sich dann meist irgendwelche abgebrochene Plastikteile – Spritzschutzreste, Bremshebel usw...

Nein – fahren will ich solche Passagen nicht, aber 'ne Runde um Adr herum – davon habe ich jahrelang geträumt und @leler hat das alles wieder hochgespült.


Glücklicherweise musste ich openstoker und denis66 – die beide das Areal höchstens vom Hörensagen kannten - nicht lange überzeugen und so wurde die „Penzion Selský dvůr“ in Pěkov gebucht. Ziemlich mittig zwischen Adr und den Braunauer Wänden – ideal. Im Nachhinein betrachtet ein absoluter Glückstreffer – ohne Einschränkungen empfehlenswert.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donnerstag

Nach rund 3,5 h Anfahrt – der Regen zog gerade ab und die Sonne kam raus – entschieden wir uns gegen Mittag für die klassische Wanderung durch die Adersbacher Felsenstadt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was meinen Begleitern dabei durch den Kopf ging – bei mir lief irgendwie ein Film ab. Ich war wieder zu Hause. (Heimlich 'ne Träne wegwisch)

Ich habe den ganzen Tag kein einziges Foto gemacht – hatte genug damit zu tun, die Erinnerung mit der Realität abzugleichen. Fotos gibt es bei openstoker und denis66.
(Ein paar davon werde ich zu den nachfolgenden Tagen mit einbinden)


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2015)

Freitag

Tour war angesagt – „Gegend aufsaugen“ und ich gebe zu, denis66 und openstoker wurden nicht gefragt – ich war der „Guide“. So fuhren wir 'ne Runde ab Quartier, gegen den Uhrzeigersinn, um die Felsenstädte herum. Größtenteils kannte ich die Strecke und zum großen Teil ist die auch Bestandteil diverser Rennen gewesen – nebenbei bemerkt sei, dass die Wegmarkierungen absolut top sind – verfahren ist quasi unmöglich. Völlig uneigennützig hatte ich die Tour so geplant, dass es meist gemächlich bergan und auch eher moderat schottrig bergab ging. Sicher, hat nicht immer funktioniert, in Summe war es aber eine (nach meinem Empfinden) geschmeidige Ausfahrt mit viel Landschaft, Entspannung (und Erinnerungen).

Ich war schon früh wach (ok, die exif daten lügen - läuft noch auf Winterzeit) und blickte schon mal Richtung Ostaš:




Gegen 9:00Uhr gings dann aber scharf los




Vernéřovice - Buková hora - Zdoňov - die Reste von Liebenau (Libná) - Adrsbach













Ohne uns lange aufzuhalten, umrundeten wir die Adersbacher und Weckelsdorfer Felsenstädte










um zielstrebig in Bischofstein einer Lokalität zuzustreben







danach wurde es - auch wenn es auf dem Bild nicht so erscheint - nochmal etwas trailiger (Strecke der Rallye sudety 2014), wir hatten das Glück die Strecke abwärts zu bewältigen .




Die Schiebepassage hoch zum Ostaš konnte ich nicht richtig umgehen - dafür gab es oben dann aber Belohnung






...und natürlich die Abfahrt:







Ja - und dann waren wir im Prinzip schon wieder im Quartier...
...rund 50km...duschen - umziehen - Restaurace.
Prima.


----------



## Th. (28. Mai 2015)

Sonnabend


Braunauer Wände. Dass da mit wesentlich mehr Schweiß und Schiebepassagen zu rechnen ist, war mir klar (habe ich meinen Begleitern auch nicht vorenthalten...). 


Nach relativ gemütlichem Einrollen...



..an diversen Kapellen und Kreuzweglein vorbei..






...zeigte uns der tschechische Radwanderweg 4003 ab Křinice Amerika allerdings gnadenlos unsere Schwächen. Während denis66 sich tapfer hochkämpfte...



...bevorzugten openstoker und ich gleich die RadWANDERvariante. 






(Das Bild täuscht - sowenig wie hier die Steigung rüberkommt, bin ich gefahren...)
Wesentlich langsamer waren wir auch nicht. 
Angekommen auf der Kammhöhe, holte uns ein tschechischer Sportfreund ein (komischerweise nicht sichtlich erschöpft ) und stürzte sich nach freundlichem Gruß wieder zu Tale. Die folgende Bergab-Passage ist gemäß tschechischen Radkarten richtungsdefiniert – zurecht. In diversen online mtb-maps geht das mit S2-S3 durch. Wie gesagt, ich spreche hier von der markierten cyklotrasy 4003 – für Unbedarfte gibt es keinerlei Hinweise zum technischen Anspruch. 



Für uns war da Ende der Fahnenstange - denis66 bolzte wieder straff durch, während openstoker und ich doch gelegentlich einen Fuß runternahmen.
Bis zur "zentralen" Passage. 



Wahrscheinlich die meist fotografierte und gefilmte Passage aller Sudetenrallyes - wird scheinbar auch gern für Fahrtechnikkurse genutzt: Kuckst du. (0:12, ab 0:39 und 4:48 paar Sequenzen), u.a. auch das aktuelle Trailbild auf der Rallye-Sudety-Startseite.

Ohne die Linie zu kennen, für uns unfahrbar (wobei - ich glaube Denis hat sich im nachhinein richtig geärgert - er hatte als einziger von uns die Linie erkannt - fehlte ein klein weinig Schneid...)


Kurz darauf bescherte uns der ortsansässige Forstbetrieb noch eine nette Überraschung – klar doch, wir verstehen Spaß!
Erkundung:




Linie gefunden:






...bloß gut, dass die Kumpels wenigstens schon entastet hatten!



Auf dem Weiterweg via Route 4001, nach einer Aussicht...






(ihr habt keine Ahnung wie weit das links gleich scharf runtergeht...das ist kein dicker Bauch - das ist mein Herz, welches gerade langsam in die Hose rutscht!)

...bog der 4004er links ab – mit Trailwarnung! 



Das Bild ist vom unteren Punkt des 4004ers, war oben wortgleich - der Hinweis lautet ungefähr: "Schwere Abfahrt - nur für ausdauernde Biker", so ungefähr wie in den Alpen auf Wanderwegen "Nur für Geübte" steht. In den Alpen lächele ich immer darüber - aber in Böhmen....?


Wir kniffen – allerdings auch, weil wir die Braunauer Wände „bis vor“ fahren wollten. Die Abfahrt dort via 40001 war schottrig und stressig genug. Unterwegs überholten wir ein CZ-Rentnerpärchen, so um die 70. Mit 28“ Trekkingrädern – die Dame mit Tiefeinsteiger....


Nach der langen Abfahrt zum unteren Schnittpunkt 4001/4004 gönnten wir uns einen Müsliriegel und 'ne PP – schwuppdiwupp waren die Rentner wieder da – Erstaunen – Respekt!




Für uns ging's schnell weiter – die Rentner wieder überholt – zurück 'gen Křinice Amerika...und noch bevor wir dort unser Bier am Kiosk abfassen konnten, waren die Rentner wieder da.


Ich hatte nochmal genau hingeschaut – nein, keine E-Bikes.


Nun – wir radelten nach Hause (da geht es immerhin noch mal über 'nen kleinen Pass, den „Honské sedlo“) und als ich mich mit meinem Zielbier auf die Bank vor der Pension setzte....waren die Rentner auch schon da – irgendwie fühlte ich mich gerade fürchterlich versägt...

Für die Statisker: Gerade mal reichlich 40km.
Unangenehme Überraschung am Abend: "Unser" Restaurace nahe des Quartiers hatte zu - Geschlossene Gesellschaft. 



Unglaublich! So führte uns der Weg noch motorisiert nach Meziměstí ins "Švejk"....ein eher nobel angehauchtes Lokal.
Witzig: Meine fragmenten Tschechischversuche bescherten uns als Erstes 'ne polnisch-sprachische Speisekarte - damit waren ich ja komplett überfordert, auf Nachfrage gab es dann doch 'ne tschechische - allerdings war die dann auch gleich wieder so speziell, dass ich allergrößte Mühe hatte, den Kameraden darzulegen, was es bei den einzelnen Gerichten geben könnte ... nun, im Endeffekt waren alle satt und zufrieden. 
Nebenbei: Andere Deutsche in der Lokalität verheimlichten ihre Nationalität von vornherein nicht und bekamen ungefragt eine deutschsprachige Version. 
Das hat man nun davon!


----------



## Th. (28. Mai 2015)

Sonntag

Tja- die Räder wurden verladen und auf verständlichen Wunsch wurde wieder gewandert – die Wekelsdorfer Felsenstadt (Wekelsdorf = Teplice nad Metují) war ja noch offen.

Für mich wieder ein „Tsunami“ an Erinnerungen...






...openstoker und denis66 stuften die Wekelsdorfer Felsenstadt attraktiver ein als die Adersbacher...ich kann es nicht beurteilen – ich plädiere für mich auf Befangenheit.
(Weiter Bilder der Wekelsdorfer Felsenstadt in denis' und colins Alben)

Ja, und dann war's auch schon wieder vorbei – wer weiß, ob ich noch mal dorthin komme. Egal ob Wandern oder MTB – Potential ist nahezu unbegrenzt da. Ich sage nur Heidelgebirge, Heuscheuer, Reichensteiner Gebirge....

PS: Fast hätte ich es vergessen - vor Kurzem lief im MDR bei "Biwak" ein CZ-Spezial, u.a mit einem Kletterbericht aus Wekelsdorf, vom Hlaska Talriß 
Ich persönlich finde Rudi Rotrüssel Lesestoff diesbezüglich wesentlich amüsanter und angemessener.

PPS: Geniale Luftbilder vom Gebiet gibt es hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2015)

Auch eine schöne Ecke, nächstes Jahr Himmelfahrts-WE dort?


----------



## denis66 (29. Mai 2015)

Ahh, schön wars wieder.

Zwei Tage wandern, zwei Tage Rad fahren, und meist zur rechten Zeit ein schöner Obcerstveni mit Pivo und Klobasa. Das alles bei bestem Wetter in absolut sehenswerter Gegend.

Wesentlichen Anteil am Genuss hat natürlich der Thomas:

wandelnde Landkarte mit nahezu fotografischem Wegegedächtnis und Orientierungssinn, dazu Anekdoten zur Lokalität aus seiner Sturm- und Drangzeit im letzten Jahrtausend.

Aber ich werde den Eindruck nicht los, das wir mal lieber ein Seil hätten einpacken sollen…

Denis


----------



## denis66 (29. Mai 2015)

Doppelpost gelöscht.


----------



## tanztee (8. August 2015)

*Bikepacking auf dem Kegelweg im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge*

_Zuerst war es nur der Ralsko, diesen isoliert stehenden Berg, den ich schon immer erklimmen wollte. Bei der Recherche sties ich auf den fast vergessenen „Kegelweg“, welcher früher vom Jeschken zum Milleschauer führte. So entstand der Plan, diesem historischen Weg mit dem MTB folgend vom Milleschauer in Richtung Osten zu folgen und somit einige weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte zu tilgen. 


Als Zeitraum für die Erkundung des Böhmischen Mittelgebirges standen vier Tage zur Verfügung und ich würde wieder meine bewährte Light-Bikepacking-Ausrüstung schultern.


Wanderführer wurden konsultiert, Reiseberichte gelesen und noch das eine oder andere Detail an der Ausrüstung verfeinert. Dann ging es früh los mit dem Bohemica-Wanderzug zur ersten Etappe:_

*Kegelweg Tag #1: Heftig & Heiß*

Da staune ich nicht schlecht, als im Keller direkt vor der Losfahrt die Federwage fast 10 kg Rucksackgewicht anzeigt. Aber eine essensmäßige Basisversorgung für 4 Tage und über 2 l Wasser machen sich eben bemerkbar.

Während der Zugfahrt gehe ich nochmal die Tour durch: Heftige Anstiege, ebensolche Abfahrten und einsame Landstraßen würden mich wohl erwarten. Wo möglich, würde ich Zeltplätze nutzen. Versorgungsmäßig könnte der mittlere Abschnitt kritisch werden, wo die Karte nur kleinere Orte zeigt und auf praktisch keinem Berg eine Wirtschaft zu finden ist. Der kritische Faktor könnte jedoch einfach die Hitze werden, aber mal sehen wie es läuft.

Eine Station vor Litoměřice | Leitmeritz, also in Velké Žernoseky | Groß Tschernosek springe ich aus dem Zug (das kann man in CZ wörtlich nehmen) und suche erstmal nach einer Route, da ich schlauerweise von Lovosice | Lobositze aus geplant habe:





Die aufgestaute Elbe ähnelt hier mehr einem langen See. Szenenbild:





Mit anderen Bikern schiffe ich mich ein und kann mein anvisiertes zweites Tagesziel, den Lovoš | Lobosch bewundern.





Nachdem ich so einigermaßen durch die Hauptstraßen der Industriestadt Lovosice gekurvt bin, erreiche ich bald einen Wiesenweg. Beeindruckend ist hier der Obstreichtum, sowohl in den Gärten als auch an zahlreichen bewachsenen Feldrainen.

Hier kann ich heute schon die zweite Sorte Aprikosen frisch vom Baum ernten:





Solcherart ist auch für Erfrischung auf dem Weiterweg gesorgt:





Die Erfrischung werde ich auch brauchen, so steil wie der Milleschauer vor mir aufragt.





Doch bis dahin sind noch einige Höhenmeter zu überwinden; der markierte Wanderweg zieht sich durch einen schattigen Hohlweg, vorerst bleibt die Hitze noch erträglich:





Ich gelange in Richtung Ostrý | Wostrey, welchen ich westlich quere. Vor mir bauen sich nun schon größere Bergketten auf:





Auch die Hazmburk | Hasenburg werde ich nun öfter zu Gesicht bekommen:





Dann kurbel ich eine Teerstraße in Richtung Dorf Milešov | Milleschau und nach einer Kuppe baut sich die „Královna Českého středohoří“ (Königin des Böhmischen Mittelgebirges) gar gewaltig vor mir auf:





Nach dem Dorf tauch ich gleich in die den Berg bedeckendenWälder ein. Lange werde ich bei der Hitze und Steilheit nicht mehr kurbeln, also noch ein Selfie gemacht:





Da ist für mich mit meinem Pack endgültig „Ende Gelände“ und ich schiebe fortan:





Die mir entgegenkommenden Ausflügler schauen mich mitleidig an und geben allerhand Kommentare von sich, aber als „Němec“ („Njämäz“, Deutscher) verstehe ich das alles nicht.

Meter für Meter arbeite ich mich nach oben, der Schweiß läuft in Strömen, aber am späten Mittag habe ich es dann geschafft. Von ca. 150m Höhe an der Elbe auf den 837m hohen Berg ist schon mal ein heftiger Höhenunterschied.

Nach einer Kofola besteige ich diesmal auch den Turm, aber leider ist es, wie schon bei der ersten Tour, sehr diesig. Fotografieren lohnt sich eigentlich nicht so richtig, aber ein „Ich war hier oben“-Foto schieße ich:





Nachdem ich einigermaßen regeniert habe, heißt es Schoner an und Sattel runter! Aufgrund der Steilheit der Berge hier hat ein Paar tourentaugliche Schoner noch den Weg in meinen Rucksack gefunden. Das gibt tatsächlich ein angenehmes Gefühl beim Schlittern über die klackenden Steine:





Es klappert ... und klackert ...





Warum schmeißt das IBC den Ton beim Hochladen weg? Deshalb YT.

Beim DH mit meinem Pack auf dem Rücken muss ich mir auch eine spezielle Technik aneignen: Während ich sonst die „Attack-Position“ bevorzuge (also den Rücken möglichst waagerecht bringe, so wie es Brian Lopes & Lee McCormack lehren), muss ich nun den Oberkörper etwas höher lassen und dafür etwas mehr hinter den Sattel gehen, sonst würde mir der Rücksack noch den Helm ins Gesicht schieben. Das wäre dann fatal.

Weiter geht es den blau markierten Wanderweg, der Trail wird zur Forststraße und dann rolle ich auch schon durch offene Landschaft zu einem Dörfchen namens Velemin | Wellemin.

Ein kurzes Stück muss ich auf der Fernstraße fahren, dann biegt der Wanderweg in Richtung Oparenské údolí | Wopparner Tal ein.

Ein Blick zurück zum Milleschauer:





Gemütlich rolle ich durch ein gar liebliches Tal, der Bach plätzschert, aber an dieser Mühle hört das gechillte Rollen wieder auf:





Es geht unvermittelt steil aus dem Tal zur Burgruine Oparno | Wopparn. Hier kann man alles frei erkunden, nicht mal Warnschilder sind aufgestellt. Ein „Burgruinenbuch“ hängt sogar aus und der Schloßgeist schaut herab:





Der Milleschauer lugt zwischen den Ruinen hervor





und so sieht der Innenhof der Ruine aus:





Nachdem ich alles erkundet und bewundert habe, geht es noch einen kleinen steilen Trail hinab und dann fängt durch den Ort Oparno | Wopparn der Anstieg Richtung Lovoš an. Der Weg wendet sich dem Bergmassiv zu, es ist zwar nur eine flache Forststraße, aber ich schiebe trotzdem. Die Hitze hat sich kräftig aufgebaut, nichtmal im Schatten ist es wirklich kühl, und ich will nicht zu doll überhitzen.

Der bequeme Weg zieht sich weiter oben um den halben Berg und bietet so immer wieder interessante Ausblicke. Für die Cam schwinge ich mich nochmal in den Sattel:






Yeah! Oben!! Da der Lovoš näher an der Elbe ist, bieten sich interessante Einblicke in deren Tal und da glinzt auch schon der „Elbesee“, an dessen Gestaden ich meine Behausung heute abend aufzubauen gedenke:





Gleich in der Nähe des Sees findet sich der oder die Radobýl | Radebeule, mein morgiges „Warm-Up“. Links im Bild ragt das nächste morgige Ziele ins Bild, der Křížový vrch | Kreuzberg, gleich rechts dahinter ist etwas blasser der doppelgipflige Sedlo | Geltschberg zu sehen, der höchste Berg im rechtselbischen Böhmischen Mittelgebirge.

Als ich aber DIESEN Tafelberg am Horizon erblicke, wird mir ja noch wärmer ums Herz: Da ist doch tatsächlich der Hohe Schneeberg eindeutig auszumachen! So weit bin ich also doch nicht von zu Hause weg ...





Auch zieren neuartige Gaunerzinken, also eher Fattyzinken das als Aussichtsplattform dienende Hüttendach:





Gestärkt geht es an den tagesletzten Downhill, welcher sich zunächst in Form eines schön verblockten Serpentinentrails vom Gipfel herunterschlängelt:





Da will mir doch die erste Serpentine glatt misslingen! Im zweiten Anlauf schaffe ich es nach der Art der kleinen Fortschritte (dreimal kurz versetzen, dawischen vorne etwas rollen lassen) doch noch und ich gelange wieder zu einem Sattel vom Hinweg, leider mit kurzem Gegenanstieg.

Hier soll es einen lohnenden Abstecher zu drei steinernen „Jungfern“ geben, der aber nicht so der Bringer ist. Da müsste man schon höheres Interesse an der Geologie mitbringen.

Nach einem kurzen Zwischenstück folgt nun noch ein feines Trailschmankerl: erst werde ich durch einen verblockten Weg „angeschüttelt“, bevor hier auf den sogenannten Císařské schody | Kaiserstufen die finale Massage erfolgt:





Durch das malerische Oparenské údolí rollt das Rad fast von selber, viel zu schnell öffnet sich das Tal und ich schaue noch einmal zurück auf den Lovoš:





Noch ein paar Minuten durch die Dörfer, und ich bin auf einem zwar rustikalen, aber extrem preiswerten Campingplatz angelangt. Trotz Sandstrand verleiden einem die Blaualgen das Baden. Zum Campingareal gehört auch eine kleine, über eine schmale Brücke erreichbare Insel - dies scheint mir ein wohlfeiles Plätzchen zu sein. Also rübergerollt und ein lauschiges Plätzchen gesucht.

Zuerst sichte ich meine Ausrüstung:





Dann wird das Tarp aufgebaut:





Nach einer Dusche, einem Bier und einer Portion Pommes im Campimbiß kehre ich auf mein Inselchen zurück und kann nun entspannt den Sonnenuntergang genießen:






Die zweite Runde Essen ist aus dem Rucksack (der muss schließlich leichter werden) und dann brauch ich selbstredend noch ein Bier zum Runterspülen. Auch muss der Tag mit einem weiteren angetroffenen Radler ausgewertet werden, welcher auf dem Elberadweg tourt und gewaltige Gepäckmengen in allerhand Radtaschen mit sich führt. Echt anstrengend, so ein Abend 

Dann fällt das Rollo, und ich schlafe mit rund 44 km und 1700 Höhenmetern in den Beinen den Schlaf der Gerechten.

_Fortsetzung folgt ..._

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (9. August 2015)

*Kegelweg Tag #2: tanztee am Limit!*

Vielleicht macht ja @firlie mal ein Frühaufsteherseminar, jedenfalls komme ich des Morgens erst so ganz allmählich in die Gänge.

Als ich die Straße vom Camp wieder vor rolle, ist es schon gut warm und ich schwitze bereits angesichts der steilen Bergflanken der Radobýl:





Es geht auch gleich steil rein, da nutzt man doch jede Gelegenheit, zu verschnaufen und seine heimatkundlichen Kenntnisse zu erweitern:





Jedefalls war an der Radobýl mal ein Steinbruchbetrieb, welcher dem einst perfekt kegligen Berg seine heutige Form gegeben hat.

Auch hier wurden in unterirdischen Fabriken im Bergesinneren während des 2. Weltkrieges Rüstungsteile hergestellt, heute lagert in den Stollen schwach radioaktiver Müll (letzteres erfährt man natürlich nicht auf der Infotafel ...).

Der weitere Weg wird zwischendurch von ziemlich steil zu unfahrbar steil und ist tüchtig zugewachsen, da macht sogar das Hochschieben Mühe. Der Weg legt sich und eine ebene Wiese kommt in Sicht.

Durch den Steinbruchbetrieb sind grasbewachsene Terassen entstanden. Das wäre natürlich ein Biwakplatz vom Feinsten, aber hier ist ein Schutzgebiet ausgewiesen. Dann folgt noch ein Abzweig zu einer weiteren Terasse, wo man wiederum beeindruckente Basaltformationen bewundern kann (vergleichbar mit dem Goldberg oder Herrenhausfelsen):





Blick zurück zu Lovoš und Milleschauer:





Weiter oben gelange ich dann zu einem offensichtlich gebauten Serpentinenweg und erreiche so den Gipfel. Nicht nur die Rundumsicht ist beeindruckend, der Radobýl verbreitet mit seinen Basaltfelsen und einem stattlichen Gipfelkreuz regelrecht alpines Flair.

In östlicher Richtung kündigen sich Křížový vrch und Sedlo an, meine weiteren Tagesziele. Unten liegt Litoměřice, mein nächster Zwischenstopp.





Direkt vom Gipfel herunter geht es erstmal über den schönen Serpentinentrail, dann folgen Wiesenwege und schlußendlich rausche ich über eine Nebenstraße in den Ort hinein.

Nachdem die Schoner aus- und der Sattel wieder rausgezogen sind, folgt ein wenig Sightseeing. Wir haben da ein altes Schloß ...





... und einen historischen Marktplatz, mit Laubengängen und allerhand architektonischen Besonderheiten.





Leider trägt die „Belebung“ des Marktplatzes durch den Autoverkehr nicht wirklich zum Wunsche länger zu Verweilen bei, so dass ich nach dem Erwerb zweier Radkarten und einem Eis weiterrolle.

An die 400 Höhenmeter liegen bis zum Křížový vrch vor mir, so dass ich über jede Erfrischung am Wegrand erfreut bin:





Einige Mirabellen (oder sind es Kirschpflaumen?) kommen zu den Aprikosen in den Rucksack, dann geht es weiter und ich gelange auf dem rotmarkierten Wanderweg zu einem schattigen Pfad entlang eines Baches, was den Weiterweg erträglich macht. Kurz vor Skalice | Skalitze öffnet sich die Landschaft, aber gleich bin ich wieder im Wald verschwunden. Es geht auf gut ausgebauten Forstwegen stetig bergan, die Hitze tut ihr übriges.

Ein Rasplatz dient mir zum Verschnaufen und ein neuer Radfan flattert mir zu:





Vermutlich ein „Kleiner Eisvogel“, den ich für den Weiterweg verscheuchen muss. Kurz vor dem eigentlichen Křížový vrch fängt auch ein Trail an, der in der Folge zur weiter unten gelegenen eigentlichen Aussicht leitet:





Dem blau markierten Wanderweg folgend, kommt bergab erst eine blöde staubige Schlitterstrecke, dann jedoch ein ganz passabler Trail. Weiter über ruppige Forstwege folge ich dem blauen Wegzeichen.

Der Blick aufs GPs errät mir, dass vor einiger Zeit die Wanderwegführung weiter südlich markiert wurde. Wohl um uns Ausflüglern solche botanisch interessantere Stellen zu zeigen?





Da komme ich kaum durch, muss das Temp stark drosseln, um überhaupt den Weg zu erkennen. Allerhand Dornen und Stacheln zieren die Pflanzen - da wünsche ich mir eine ultralight Sense für den Rucksack!

Unten angekommen, geht es weiter über die sprichwörtlichen böhmischen Dörfer Richtung Sedlo.





Was das Bild nicht zeigen kann: die drückende Hitze, die über dem Land liegt. Über einsame Dorfstraßen, Feld- und Waldwege zieht sich mein Weg.

Interessante Brückenkonstruktion:





Über diesem Ort namens Třebušín | Triebsch trohnt der Kalich | Kelchberg.





Dieser wird in der Wanderliteratur als bedeutender Aussichtspunkt mit Ruinenresten gepriesen, aber ich habe nur noch Augen für die Auslagen im „Potraviny“ und verziehe mich zwecks Stärkung in den Schatten.

Weiter geht es durch die flirrende Hitze und ich kurbel und schiebe durch malerische Ortschaften, wo die Häuser zwar meist nur noch als Wochenendquartier dienen, aber mitunter sorgfältig wieder hergestellt wurden. Ein Gehöft duckt sich unter alten, knorrigen Bäumen:





Mein Weiterweg geht nun unvermindert steil zum nördlichen Teil des Sedlo, es ist zum Glück der letzte Anstieg und ich male mir schon die Essensportion mit gebackenem Käse aus, welche ich mir heute abend zu genehmigen denke.

Dann fängt der eigentliche Pfad auf den Rücken des Sedlo an (daher auch der Name, Sedlo heißt Sattel), welcher so steil ist, dass ich in der Art der Bikebergsteiger mein Rad auf den Buckel hieven muß.

Wehmütig denke ich an die vielen Steige und gebauten Wege zurück, welche früher die Gebirgsvereine in Nordböhmen angelegt haben. Hier geht es einfach nur in Fallinie rauf, allenfalls durch einige „Erdstufen“ minimal erleichtert.

Mücken und Bremsen finden reiche Mahlzeit an mir, flankiert durch lästige Wespen, welche mir bevorzugt im Gesicht herumkrabbeln.

Schwitzen ist kein Ausdruck, für meine bewegungsbedingte Flüssigkeitsabsonderung. In meiner Hosentasche steckt ein feuchter Waschlappen, damit kann ich mir wenigstens immer mal das Gesicht abwischen.

Irgendwie ist ein Mountainbike jetzt so ziemlich der sinnloseste Gegenstand, den man auf diesen Berg schleppen kann. Ich quäle mich bis auf den Bergrücken, wo ich dann entgeistert aufs GPS starre, weil es immer noch 1 km bis zum vorderen Gipfelpunkt sind, wo auch der Weg wieder hinab führt.





Der Magen knurrt, ich schwitze wie ein Tier und oben sind auf dem teils alpin anmutenden Pfad optimistisch gesehen gerade mal 50 m fahrbar (natürlich nicht am Stück). Es wird schon abend, als ich endlich, die letzten Meter ohne Rad einem Abzweig folgend, einen Blick in die Gegend erhasche:





Da unten blinkert der See bei Úštěk | Auscha, wo ich bald mein Tarp aufstellen werde. Nachdem ich etwas pausiert habe, rüste ich für den DH und bis auf einige Meter steile Dreckpiste ist es auch ein ganz passables Bergabvergnügen.

Der Trail mündet in Forstwege, und über stille Dorfstraßen rolle ich mit kaum Gegenanstieg immer hinunter bis direkt bis auf den Zeltplatz. Geschafft!

Nach Tarp Aufbauen und Duschen eile ich zum Imbiß - doch leider ist es schon zu spät für gebackenen Käse! Okay, da muss ich als Unterlage fürs Bier mit schnöden Pommes vorlieb nehmen.

Als ich später kochenderweise die Rucksackvorräte dezimiere, ist es schon zappenduster:





Dann liege ich flach, und erhole mich von 42 heißen Kilometern und 1900 mückenverseuchten Höhenmetern.

_Fortsetzung folgt ... _

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (10. August 2015)

*Kegelweg Tage 3 und 4: Burgruinen, Landpartie und Hitzefrei*

*#3*

In der Früh bin ich einer der ersten im Camp, der aus den Federn kriecht. Eines meiner seltenen SonnenAUFgangsfotos:





Im Geiste mache ich eine Bestandsaufnahme: So wie die beiden letzten Tage kann es nicht weitergehen. Die Hitze und die Rampen sind zu heftig, ich bin zerstochen, die Waden zerkratzt, die Füße sind durch das Schwitzen aufgerieben und trotz täglichen durchs Wasser Ziehen fangen die Klamotten langsam an, eine spezielle „Eau de montagne“ - Duftnote zu verbreiten. Hatte ich den Sonnenbrand im Nacken schon erwähnt? Und die Salzränder an den Schultergurten?

Ein gescheiter Kaffee und vor allem ordentlich Kohlenhydrate helfen ungemein beim Nachdenken:





Der Entschluß ist gefasst: Ich würde die Tour ab sofort radikal einkürzen, nur noch die nahe gelegene Helfenburk mitnehmen, dann mit der Bahn nach Mimoň | Niemes fahren und mit den letzten Kräften auf den Ralsko | Roll kraxeln - und Schluß bzw. „Hitzefrei“.

Den Endpunkt Jeschken muss ich mir schenken - da war ich schließlich schon anderweitig einige Male.

Noch ein Abschiedsfoto vom Camp ...





dann geht es ins nahe gelegene Städchen Úštěk, wo ich ausser für ein Foto nicht weiter verweile:





Ein Treppen-DH bringt mich aus der Altstadt unvermittelt in ein Tal, wo der gelb markierte Wanderweg alsbald Forstwege erreicht und in einen Anstieg zur Burgruine Helfenburk | Helfenburg übergeht.

Tief versteckt im Wald, ist die Burg gar nicht mal so klein und überraschend gut erhalten. Vor allem die kompakte Zinnenringmauer beeindruckt; fast alle Winkel lassen sich zu Fuß erkunden:





Nachdem ich mich sattgesehen und gegessen habe, schwinge ich mich wieder aufs Rad





und rolle zunächst gemütlich bergab in ein Tal. Dort erfrische ich mich an einer kräftig sprudelnden Quelle, und kämpfe mich dann bergauf zum Talschluß. Von den obligatorischen 3 Tourenzutaten ist dies, nach diversen Verfahrern und Fruststrecken, heute eindeutig der „Falschrumtrail“ 

Eine Landstraße bringt mich nach Blíževedly | Bleiswedel, wo ich mich direkt ins Potraviny stürze:





Erst nach der Stärkung, habe ich Sinn für diese Pestsäule:





Frohen Mutes pedaliere ich zur Bahnstation





wo mir das dort diensthabende Personal erklärt, dass a) Schienenersatzverkehr ist und dieser b) kein „Kolo“ (Fahrrad) mitnimmt! Ja, ich liebe es, wenn ein Plan funktioniert! MÖÖP!

Es nützt nichts, ich pausiere noch kurz und rolle dann über Landstraßen durch Dörfer, wo scheinbar die Zeit stehen geblieben ist





treffe einen tschechischen Mountainbiker in dessen „erweiterter Homezone“, welchem ich den Weg in diese herrliche Alle weisen kann





welche zu diesem Schloß in Zahrádky | Neugarten führt.





Wir sind uns schnell einig, dass es völlig unnütz ist, zum Urlaub in den Süden zu fahren, da es hier auch heiß genug ist und die Gegend locker mithalten kann ...

Kurz vor Česká Lípa | Böhmisch Leipa kurbel ich berghoch auf offener, kochendheißer Teerstraße. Die Straße flimmert regelrecht am Horizont, bin ich hier in „Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod(geschwitzten Biker)“?

Als ich endlich den Bahnhof gefunden habe, kann ich mich noch kurz in einem Imbiß erfrischen und dann hängen ich da rum:





In Mimoň fahre ich zum Marktplatz zur obligatorischen Pestsäule (im Hintergrund der Ralsko)





und steuere das (kostenfreie!) öffentliche Schwimmbad an:





Duschen und WC sind auch kostenlos, das muss ich gleich für die tägliche Klamottenspülung ausnutzen:





Da der Badeimbiß keine warmen Speisen anbietet, hoffe ich auf das in der Karte verzeichnete „Hostinec“ im nächsten Ort. Eine schattige Allee führt mich dahin, und da komme ich meinem nächsten Ziel schon näher:





Leider erweist sich die Kneipe nur als Gelegenheitsveranstaltung, egal, ich beschließe mir am Fuße des Ralsko ein Nachtquartier zu suchen.

Am unteren Teil des Ralsko sind diverse Sandsteinformationen zu finden, dort hoffe ich auf ein lauschiges Plätzchen. Doch nichts will mir so recht gefallen, und so beschließe ich, direkt auf den Gipfel zu marschieren und dort zu nächtigen.

Leichter gesagt als getan: es geht um ganze 400 Höhenmeter, darunter wieder über solche „Pseudowege“ in Falllinie derbe steil hinauf





und ich werde wieder zum wandelnden Insektenhotel. Eine Fliege nervt besonders, da sie immer in mein linkes Ohr rein will. Nur die übers Gesicht krabbelnden Wespen lenken kurzfristig davon ab .
Die lästige Fliege hat mich schon am Sedlo abgenervt. Ich werden sie „Lann“ nennen, schließlich weiß ich ihr Geschlecht nicht ...

Der steile Dreckpfad mündet in einen Forstweg, welcher dann kurz vor dem eigentlichen Gipfelaufbau schrittweise zum Trail wird und mitunter recht alpin anmutet:





In Begleitung von „Lann“ und ihren Geschwisterixen geht es stetig bergan, ich verschnaufe kurz an dieser gewaltigen Blockschutthalde:





Sich um den Berg herumwindend, erreicht der verblockte Pfad schließlich den Gipfel mitsamt den weithin sichtbaren Burgresten:





Ein wenig kann man in den Resten der Burg herumkrabbeln, es finden sich tatsächlich russische „Grafitti“ und Reste von Strommasten. Zu einem vorgelagerten Felsriff führt sogar ein stabiles Halteseil. Sonst sind kaum noch Spuren einer dauerhaften Benutzung zu erkennen.

Leider ist es nach wie vor diesig, aber es lassen sich einigermaßen die Lausitzer Berge ausmachen.
Im letzten Büchsenlicht erspähe ich den Hohen Schneeberg:





Mit einem schönen Wolkenschauspiel verabschiedet sich der Tag:





Nu is aber Schicht im Schacht! Ich bin alle, die Akkus von Kamera und GPS sind alle alle und ich kann vor Mattigkeit kaum die Gemäuser mitsamt der Aussicht genießen.

Kaum habe ich angefangen, mich in einer Mauernische häuslich einzurichten, kommen noch 4 Tschechen angelaufen und laden mich zu nächtlichem Alkoholgenuß und Gesange ein. Die sind auf einem Roadtrip, lassen sich mehr oder weniger treiben und wollen auch auf dem Ralsko nächtigen.

Nachdem ich alles für die Nacht präpariert habe, schnappe ich mir mein Futter und die Blechtasse und krieche zur Party, in einer Ecke der Burg, die ich beim Erreichen wohl mangels klaren Blickes nicht wahrgenommen habe.

Die „Becherovka“- und Rumflasche macht die Runde, ich halte mich jedoch zurück; lausche lieber den tschechischen Liedern, einer schrammelt auf der Gitarre und über uns breiten sich langsam tausend Sterne aus. Da hab ich wieder mein „Paralleluniversum“ ...

Als Hausaufgabe schreibe ich mir ins Stammbuch, ein paar deutsche Volkslieder komplett auswendig zu lernen - beschämt muss ich auf die Anfrage nach Darbietung heimischen Liedgutes erkären, dass meine Sangeskennntnisse nicht viel weiter als zu „Die Affen rasen durch den Wald“ reichen .

Da auch die Tschechen müde werden, krieche ich unter mein Tarp und erhole mich von rund 43 km und 1300 Höhenmetern.

*#4*

Spät erst krabbel ich aus meiner Behausung:





Zum Glück hat meine Verstärkungskonstruktion den nächtlichen Winden standgehalten:





Ich verbringe noch das Frühstück auf einem Aussichtsfelsen mit den Tschechen, sage „Cheese“:





und rüste mich für den allerletzen DH der Tour:





Jetzt geht es gleich steil rein:





Der obere, verblockte Trail ist, bis auf eine fiese Wurzel, gut zu meistern. Nur alle Linien, die ich mir bergauf so vorgestellt habe, kann ich geradeweges vergessen: „Kein Taktieren: Anvisieren, Konfrontieren, Triumphieren!“ heißt die Devise (aus dem zeitgenössischem Liedgut eines Urlaubers), was anderes funzt hier in dem losen Schotter auch nicht.

An einem Abzweig wähle ich den nördlichen Wanderweg, was sich als Treffer erweist: zwar verblockt, auch verwurzelt und steil, scheinen hier vor urzeiten die Trailbauer mal am Werke gewesen zu sein. Das zusammen generiert epischen Fahrspaß, ich heize gen Tal, schredde über Forstwege und muss die wilde Hatz zum Bremsen abkühlen unterbrechen, da man gerade im oberen Teil permanent auf der Bremse steht.

Da außer dem Ralsko sonst nichts wirklich zu finden ist, was die Gegend zu einem MTB-Revier adeln würde (der halbe Berg ist ohnehin No-go-Areal laut Karte), rolle ich an einem Flüßchen einfach wieder nach Mimoň zurück und bin gerade rechtzeitig zur Zugabfahrt wieder am Bahnhof, entspannte 500 Abfahrtshöhenmeter und übersichtliche reichlich 8 km auf dem Tacho.

Nach ein wenig herumhängen in tschechischen Zügen





zieht es mich, nach dem vergeblichen Versuchen an den Vortagen, zu einer ordentlichen Stärkung. Diese findet sich in Krásná Lípa | Schönlinde in der Kirnitzschbrauerei, welche ein ungemein süffiges halbdunkles Lager ausschenkt:





Als Grundlage für das kühle Naß namens „Falkenštejn“ dienen einfache Speisen aus vorwiegend regionalen Zutaten. Unglaublich, wie einem frisch zubereitete einfache Backkartoffeln schmecken, wenn man 4 Tage fast nur von nur Tütenfutter und Riegeln gelebt hat!

Nach einem zweiten Trunk des ungefilterten und unpasteurisierten, höchst erquicklichen flüssigen Labsales geht es dann endgültig Richtung Heimat.

*FAZIT:*

Das böhmische Mittelgebirge ist eine einzigartige Landschaft, mit heftigen Kegelbergen und malerischen Dörfern. Vor allem die Gegend um den Milleschauer sucht ihresgleichen, zumal dort auch wegtechnisch und gastronomisch ganz brauchbare Bedingungen anzutreffen sind.

Leider mangelt es östlich nach Litoměřice etwas an touristischen Gegebenheiten, man sucht vergebens Türme, Bauden oder gebauten Steige - was sich deshalb fürs MTB als suboptimal erweist.

Auch der Ralsko ist als Ziel recht isoliert, es will kein rechtes MTB-Revier daraus werden - aber man kann schon mal oben gewesen sein.

Insofern ist es verständlich, dass der Kegelweg wohl schon immer im Schatten der anderen historischen Fernwege stand, zumal sich auch sozusagen keine „natürliche“ Wegführung mangels längerer Höhenzüge ergibt.

Empfehlenswerte Reisezeiten sind wohl eher Frühjahr und Herbst, der Sommer eignet sich besser für den Besuch der teils zahlreichen Badeseen.

Trotzdem - oder gerade deshalb - hatte ich eine Menge Abenteuer und Landschaftsgenuß, abgerundet durch eine Reihe längerer Abfahrten mit meist passenden fahrerischen Anforderungen 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (11. August 2015)

Sehr, sehr schön! Ein echter tanztee-Abenteuer-Bericht mal wieder. Danke für die vielen (lang vermissten) Bilder und Eindrücke aus der Ferne und Hut ab vor der Plackerei mit dem Gepäck.


----------



## tanztee (11. August 2015)

Danke @all für die Gefälltmirs!
Wer sich für die Gegend interessiert, findet hier einen ausführlichen Reisebericht von Kegelwegwanderern.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## leler (12. August 2015)

Dafür ein mindestens dreifaches 
Herzlichen Dank für den schönen Bericht!
Muss ich mir am Wochenende noch mal in Ruhe ansehen, um zu genießen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingmar (17. August 2015)

Top! 

Viele Grüße
Ingmar


----------



## firlie (17. August 2015)

*Mann oh Mann !!!*
Alle mir bekannten, zum Lobe beitragenden Superlative hab ich ja bereits bei Deinen letzten Berichten verschossen, soll heißen, ich habe immer das Gefühl das Gleiche zu labern, aber um paar Sätze und die üblichen Frotzelein wirst Du nicht drumherum kommen !

Du machst dich in der größten jemals dagewesenen Hitze auf und machst auf *Daniel* Boone, also auf Pfadfinder und angesichts der Strecke und des Berichts halte ich dieses für das bisher schönste Deiner Abenteuer. Fantastische Bilder, wieder mal, und die zeigen eine herrlichste Landschaft die mir nur kartenmäßig bzw. von weitem als zipfelmützige Ebene vertraut ist.
*"Kegelweg" *also und 10 kg auf dem Buckel, da zieh ich den Helm, aber anders scheints auf dem MTB nicht zu gehen. Auch die Wasserpullen im Sacke drin und dann die Berge hoch - Du hast echt Mut !
"Lann" will ich gar nicht erwähnen, auch wenn nur Fliegengewicht, so etwas kann sich psychisch zu Kilos hochschaukeln ;-) !

Sicherlich hab ichs überlesen/übersehen - hast Du was zum Abschließen des Rades dabei? Ich zittere in jedem Supermarkt, obwohl ich 2 Schlösser nutze ...!
Es gibt jede Menge Infos im Bericht und Du scheinst Dir auch viel anzugucken. Wie ist das Verhältnis von reiner Fahrtzeit und, sagen wir mal, Freizeit oder eben Zeit zum Genießen ?

Gratulation zu diesem Abenteuer und dem herrlich bebilderten Bericht !
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## CC. (17. August 2015)

firlie schrieb:


> *Daniel* Boone


----------



## tblade_ (17. August 2015)

10Kg Rucksackgewicht sind ja nun auch nicht ganz ohne. Warum packst du nicht einen Teil der Ausrüstung in eine Lenkertasche? Stört m.M.n. weniger als ein schwerer Rucksack, vor allem bei steilen Abfahrten.

Ansonsten wieder einmal eine schöne Mehrtagestour!


----------



## tanztee (17. August 2015)

Da will ich mal die Fragen beantworten:



firlie schrieb:


> Sicherlich hab ichs überlesen/übersehen - hast Du was zum Abschließen des Rades dabei? Ich zittere in jedem Supermarkt, obwohl ich 2 Schlösser nutze ...!



Von nun an nicht mehr*. In den Dörfern sind die Leute fast beleidigt, wenn man ein Schloß rausholt. In der Stadt hilft nur in Sichtweite abstellen, eventuell den alten "Helmtrick" (das Rad mit dem Helmriemen anbinden).
*Ich hatte ein dünnes Schlaufenkabel bei, dachte an den Kauf eines kleinen Vorhängeschlosses, was nicht geklappt hat.



firlie schrieb:


> Wie ist das Verhältnis von reiner Fahrtzeit und, sagen wir mal, Freizeit oder eben Zeit zum Genießen ?



Mehr Fahren als Genießen, da ich nicht so schnell fahre und unterwegs Fotos mache. Aber ich stehe auch nicht so zeitig auf. Schwerpunkt ist schon das Fahren und der Trail im Wald, weniger Sightseeing oder noch andere Aktivitäten.



tblade_ schrieb:


> Warum packst du nicht einen Teil der Ausrüstung in eine Lenkertasche?



Das kann ich gar nicht leiden, ich will alles kompakt im Rucksack haben, das ist für mich die einfachste, übersichtlichste und fahrtechnisch beste Lösung. Mit der "Rucksack only" - Methode kann ich mit dem Rad optimal "arbeiten", nichts versperrt die Sicht oder verändert das Lenkverhalten.
Ich hatte bei einer längeren Tagestour übern Jeschken mal eine Lenkertasche mit digitaler Spiegelreflex am Lenker, das ging gar nicht und ich hab während der Tour umgepackt, nur leichtes Zeug vorne rein.

Der erste Tag ist immer der härteste - maximales Rucksackgewicht, und aus der Kalten in die Berge hoch. Aber dann wird es zusehends besser, Essensvorräte werden weniger, man gewöhnt sich an die Belastung.

Aber jeder wie er will - in meinen Reiseradzeiten habe ich auch nur einen kleinen Trinkrucksack auf dem Buckel gehabt, der Rest in Packtaschen!

Ansonsten arbeite ich hart daran, die 5kg Baseweight-Marke zu knacken 

ride on!
tanztee

Edit sagt: vielen Dank für die vielen Sterne für meine Fotos! 
@firlie bekommt hiermit den Ehrentitel "Kommentarkönig" 
Ich bin ja fast erschrocken ... 19 Benachrichtigungen


----------



## Falco (6. September 2015)

@tanztee: sehr schön was du da gemacht hast. Da hat man doch direkt Lust darauf bekommen die eigenen Erlebnisse in Worte zu fassen und zu Teilen:



Nach der Woche in Brannenburg hatte unser Urlaub grade erst Halbzeit erreicht und es ging noch weiter in den Süden zum Gardasee. Über den Brenner vorbei an Inssbruck und den Dolomiten sind wir zügig angekommen.

Den angefangen Tag verbrachten wir noch ein wenig mit Materialpflege und Reifenwechsel bevor wir Torbole erkundeten und die erste Pizza am Gardasee verspeisten.

Stephan hatte sich vor dem Urlaub um die Unterkunft in Torbole gekümmert und einen Volltreffer gelandet: Eine Ferienwohnung auf der Anlage Hotel Elisabetta. Da wir bereits in der Nachsaison waren, hatten wir die gesamte Anlage inkl. Pool und Sauna für uns alleine. Und günstig war es auch, was will man mehr?

Vielleicht etwas Sonne, denn die Gardasee Woche begann direkt mit geschlossener Wolkendecke und Regenvorhersage. Doch das sollte uns nicht stören, wir entschieden uns vorsichtshalber für die kürzeste Tour die ich in meinem 30 Seitigen Tourenplan hatte. Eine einfache Runde das Tal hinauf nach Norden durch die Pinienwälder. Die Tour hatte den dazu passenden Namen: Pineta

Wir hofften darauf etwas Glück mit dem Wetter zu haben und diese Spontan auszubauen. Hatten wir aber nicht. Es ging am Fluss Sarca entlang Richtung Dro und dort am Fuße des Monte Brento in den Pinienwald hinein. Leider schlug das Wetter doch auf die Stimmung durch, hauptsächlich weil der Steinige Boden die Feuchtigkeit nicht so gut verträgt wie bei uns und sofort sehr glitschig wurde. So quälten wir uns die Trails förmlich herunter.





So richtig Urlaubsstimmung war das nicht grade. Nass von Innen und Außen





Die Erweiterung der Runde sind wir freilich nicht angetreten, stattdessen entschieden wir uns es gut sein zu lassen und einfach etwas zu entspannen. So ging es auf direktem Weg zurück.





Das Wetter sah eigentlich ganz harmlos aus.





Doch weniger später wurden wir auf dem Rückweg mit einem Wolkenbruch gestraft.

Mit einem Ausgiebigen Abendbrot und anschließenden Saunagängen konnte die Urlaubsstimmung wenigstens schnell wieder hergestellt werden. Und mit optimalen Wettervorhersagen hatten wir uns bereits auf den nächsten Tag gefreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (8. September 2015)

Ganz groß auf dem Wunschzettel stand der 136 Kehren Trail. So viele Spitzkehren zehren sehr an der Konzentration. Daher entschieden wir diese Monsterabfahrt direkt zum Start anzugehen solange wir noch erholt sind. Die Wettervorhersage hatte auch gepasst, alles war bereits im Auto verstaut, es konnte losgehen.

Voller Vorfreude fuhren wir die Passstraßen hinauf nach Lago d'Idro. Und dann passierte dass was einem jeden Urlaub verderben kann. Unser Auto ist auf der Hälfte des Weges liegengeblieben und ließ sich auch nicht mehr wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Nach einer Kriesensitzung schlug Robert vor das er sich um das Auto kümmert und wir zu zweit eine Runde fahren sollten.

Da standen wir nun, am Lago di Ledro





Von da aus konnte man ab Mittag nicht alles machen. Erst recht nicht den  136 Kehren Trail. Wir entschieden uns daher für die Tremalzo Tour mit dem Passo Nota, da der von der Länge machbar aussah.

Der erste Teil der Runde ging permanent über 1200hm bergauf. Fast oben angekommen wurde es dann zum allen Überfluss auch noch unangenehm frisch.





Im Rifugio Garibaldi hatten wir uns daher mit einer warmen Mahlzeit gestärkt.

Schluss mit Asphalt, die letzten Meter zum Gipfel am Tremalzo vorbei





zum Corno della Margona. Der Gipfel steckte in einer dicken Wolke und es Zog einfach nur furchtbar.  Von der Idee der Gipfelbesteigung verabschiedeten wir uns sehr schnell um nicht zu erfrieren. Wir waren einfach nur froh uns auf der anderen Seiten des Gipfels vor dem Wind verstecken zu können und ein wenig unseren Trail zu inspizieren:





Auf der Karte war ein schmaler Weg verzeichnet und von oben sah der auch ganz lustig aus, eine weiße schmale Linie schlängelte sich den Berg herunter.

Doch der war alles andere als harmlos, der grobe Schotter Boden war sehr stressig.





Zurück auf dem Hauptweg erwarteten wir vorfreudig ein Alpenpanorama auf der anderen Seite des Tunnels





Das Wetter war dafür leider nicht optimal, wir waren trotzdem zufrieden.





Aber noch waren wir über den Wolken und es war noch viel vor uns





Jede Menge Zeit um bis ins Tal zu kommen, dachten wir. Anfangs ging es auch vielversprechend schnell bergab.









Die Wege waren schon ziemlich ausgewaschen





Besonders extrem waren die Übergänge vom Hauptweg zu den Trails, an den Bobbahn ähnlichen Einfahrten erkannte man sofort das hier bis zu einem Meter Material abgetragen wurde . Nun war es für uns auch nachvollziehbar warum so viele Trails am Gardasee für Mountainbiker gesperrt wurden. Wenn da jedes Jahr die Mountainbiker halb Europas herunter schlatzen, dann bleibt von dem Boden nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich bin mir sicher dass auch dieser Trail hier in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren auf der immer länger werdenden Verbotsliste landen wird.





Danach wurde es dann sehr zäh, ohne Höhenverlust ging es gefühlt stunden durch die Landschaft. Wir waren nun schon relativ erschöpft und mehrere Kilometer später im ständigen auf und ab, waren wir über noch deutlich über 1000m.

Irgendwann hatte man dann fast schon keine Lust mehr auf Trails. Dann ging es auch noch mit Flussbettabfahrten los, die einen noch mal richtig durchgeschüttelt hatten.









Das Ziel endlich in Sicht, auf dem Weg zur Ponale, wurden die ganzen übrigen Höhenmeter sehr abrupt auf Asphaltieren Serpentinen abgebaut. Unsere Sorge nicht anzukommen war daraufhin schnell unnötig geworden. Unten angekommen konnten wir daher den Ponale Singletrail mit Gardasee Bick ohne Sorgen in vollen Zügen genießen.





Dort gab es kurz vor Riva noch die letzten Überbleibsel von dem vorangegangenen Wolkenbruch.





Ansonsten hat man davon Garnichts gesehen, der komplette Pass ist sehr unempfindlich für Regen. Außer die wenigen Pfützen auf der Ponale gab es keine Schlammlöscher auf der gesamten Tour.

Die ganze Runde ist auf jeden Fall sehr Empfehlenswert, wenn man Zeit hat, sollte man noch den einen oder anderen Gipfel mitnehmen um fahrtechnisch noch einen drauf zu legen. Vielleicht darf man sogar auf den Tremalzo rauf, da müsste man mal die Legalität prüfen.



Das Kaputte Auto war nach den ganzen Eindrücken schon ganz vergessen, doch Robert hatte in der Zwischenzeit alles soweit geklärt dass er am nächsten Tag bereits wieder mit uns mitfahren konnte. Dementsprechend hatten wir uns dafür auch die längste Tour herausgesucht um jede Minute Tageslicht ausnutzen zu können.


----------



## Falco (11. September 2015)

Monte Testo heiß der Berg den wir erklimmen wollten. Ein Berg den nicht jeder kennt, denn dieser liegt Südöstlich von Rovereto, was mit 20km Anfahrt verbunden ist.

Kurz nach 9 sind wir aufgebrochen. Nach 90 Minuten hatten wir das gesuchte Tal überhaupt erst erreicht. Die steil ansteigenden Wände machten aus dem Tal fast schon eine Schlucht, was zu interessanter Architektur geführt hat:





Nach 2,5 Stunden Quälerei kam dann schon die erste Frage wie weit es noch sei. Ohne Kilometerzähler und Uhr lag der gefühlte Tour fortschritt schon deutlich über der Hälfte. Umso vernichtender war die schmerzende Wahrheit: wir hatten mit 700hm grade einmal 1/3 der Höhenmeter geschafft und mussten noch hinauf auf 2000. Da kam man schon ernsthaft ins Zweifeln ob das so eine tolle Idee war. Natürlich hab ich daraufhin wieder versucht mit Motivationsüberschuss etwas auf die Mitfahrer abzufärben 

Weitere 2,5 Stunden später erreichten wir 1800hm und konnten endlich den Gipfel sehen. Stephans mutig gewählte Verpflegungsplanung von 2 Bananen war bereits längst verspeist. Wir alle waren schon durch. Doch so kurz vor dem Ziel konnte man nicht aufgeben. Also ging es weiter fern von jeder Zivilisation.





Den letzten Tourist hatten wir vor 3 Stunden gesehen. Derartige Einsamkeit  hatten wir auf der Bikerhochburg Gardasee niemals erwartet. Wenig später war es zum Glück geschafft, nach 5,5 Stunden erreichten wir den Gipfel.





Nun konnten wir uns auf die ewig lange Abfahrten freuen. 14km Singeltrail hatten wir erwartet





Es war nicht sonderlich technisch, man musste stellenweise nur der schmalen Rinne folgen was dann doch ziemlich an der Konzentration gezerrt hat.

Ein kurzer Blick zurück, wir sind an der link am Bildrandliegenden Felskannte gekommen und hatten noch viele Downhill Höhenmeter zu schaffen.





Eine kleine 50hm hohe Welle, kaum auszumachen auf dem Kegelförmigen Höhenprofil, dämpfte den Spaß etwas und stellte ein weiteres Mal den von mir angekündigten Tourverlauf in Frage „von wegen nur Runter“.

Doch die Mühe wurde mit Trails wie aus dem Bilderbuch belohnt





Ein paar Meter zuvor sind wir über eine kleine Schlüsselstelle. Nicht weiter anspruchsvoll nur etwas Lose und Steil, aber allerdings mit 0 Fehlertoleranz. Aufgestellte Kreuze die auf Todesfälle hinwiesen, verdeutlichten die Situation. Da haben wir mal auf Bilder Verzichtet und es nicht übertrieben.

Nach weiteren feinsten Singletrails am Hang sind wir über den Monte Spil an mehreren vereinzelten Fiat Panda 4x4 vorbei gekommen. Und stießen wenig später auf eine Private Hütte wo uns unerwartet einheimische begegnet sind. Nach einem kurzen Plausch sind wir direkt weiter bergab und der Weg wurde immer loser und schroffer, schwer fahrbar und umso beeindruckender wie die ganzen Panda 4x4 da hochgekommen sind wo wir mit den Bikes schon zu tun hatten.

Das war jedoch erst der Vorgeschmack, der Weg war eher anstrengend als Flowig. Es war stets 100% Konzentration gefragt, jeder der Millionen Steine hatte am Lenker gezerrt oder versuchte einem vom teilweise schmalen Weg zu schubsen.





Der Schotter wurde immer gröber und gröber. Jeder Meter wollte erkämpft werden.





Kurz 300m auf Asphalt verschnaufen, dann weiter über Stock und Stein









Nach 200hm Asphalt Abfahrt später waren wir erschöpft zurück in Rovereto und traten da den 20km langen Rückweg an. So Summierte sich die Tour auf 80km und 2300hm

Um die angestaute Langweile nach einer Stunde Radweg wieder zu vertreiben, fanden wir noch eine interessante Abkürzung nach Torbole. Vorbei am Sesto Grado den Wanderweg grade Runter ins Tal. Der Abzweig war dann doch etwas verwildert, daraus wurde ein 60cm schmaler Stacheltrail. Schade eigentlich, denn ohne Vegetation wäre der felsige Untergrund ganz lustig gewesen.

Die Erwartungen von der  gps-tour.info  Tourbeschreibung wurden zwar nicht ganz erfüllt, aber es war auf eine ganz eigene Art spannend. Nachdem man sowas hinter sich gebracht hat, ist man zweifellos der Meinung dass einem so schnell keine Schotterpiste mehr aus der Ruhe bringen wird.

Der Abend verlief entsprechend ruhig und Stephan hat uns wieder super beköstigt und eine leckere Portion Nudeln mit selbstgemachter Champignonsauce serviert.


----------



## Falco (17. September 2015)

Die Monte Testo Tour war doch etwas heftig nach 1,5 Wochen Biken. So hatten wir die nächste Tour ausnahmsweise so geplant wie es sonst jeder macht:





Es hat etwas gedauert bis wir das organisiert hatten. In der Nachsaison ist wenig los und so konnten wir erst 13Uhr zu unserer Tour starten. Nach nur wenigen Minuten waren wir bereits oben, zumindest so weit wie man den Altissimo Nördlich hochfahren kann. Uns wurde abgeraten die fehlenden 500hm auch noch zu erklimmen da es früh dunkel wird. Wir entschieden den Rat zu befolgen und sind direkt von der Höhe gestartet.





Es ging gleich mit einem Laubüberdeckten Weg auf groben Schotter herunter. Gut das wir das am Vortag geübt hatten, denn hier war es genauso schlimm, mit der Unterschied das man diesmal nichts vom Untergrund sehen konnte





Die Herbstliche Stimmung war einfach toll, auch wenn jeder Meter Trail mit unter dem Laub versteckten Steinen versucht hat einem vom Rad zu werden.





Doch bevor wir uns weiter den Hang herunter stürzten, haben wir uns den Skull Trail angesehen. Um beurteilen zu können ob man den in den nächsten Tagen einbauen sollte. Von Oben hat man nicht viel gesehen, dennoch sind wir auf Nummer Sicher gegangen und haben darauf verzichtet auf dem Val Del Diaol auf Record Jagt zu gehen.





Wir sind nur auf diesen nur auf den ersten paar Metern gefolgt und da war er sehr gut Fahrbar. Besonders angenehm war dabei der überwiegend fest Untergrund, welcher wesentlich berechenbarer war als das Glücksspiel im oberen Teil.





Und dann ging es richtig los, ich war als erster noch voller Übermut sehr Zügig unterwegs und hatte das Gefühl  mit dem angeschlagenen Tempo meine Limits etwas zu sehr zu überreizen. Entsprechend Adrenalinüberströmt und überreizt versuchte ich meine Verfolge noch Digital festzuhalten. Als ich mir meine Perspektive so halbwegs zurück gezittert hatte, waren Sie auch schon da. Der Bildstabilisator wurde vor eine nahezu unlösbare Aufgabe gestellt und tatsächlich sind Scharfe Aufnahmen entstanden









Völlig im Rausch hatten wir uns auf den Trailcharakter eingestellt und einfach nur genossen









Es war sehr vom Vorteil in der Vergangen Woche bereits Zahlreiche fordernde Trails unter die Räder genommen zu haben. Denn wir haben uns auf dem Trail sehr wohl gefühlt und konnten einfach nicht genug bekommen.









Erst beim Blick zurück auf die Verfolger wurde einem klar wo man eben gefühlt ungebremst runtergekachelt ist.









Wir versuchten den Verbotenen 601 Trail zu vermeiden, teilweise war dieser auch gekennzeichnet, was das Vorhaben erleichtert hatte. So konnten wir ohne Umwege auf feinsten Trails abseits des 601er Unterwegs sein. Und die Markanten Felskanten der Bergkette langsam hinter uns lassen





Der Untergrund machte einfach nur Spaß





Kein Vergleich zu der Anstrengenden Monte Teste Runde, obwohl auch diese viel Lob bekommen hat.












Selbst bis zum Schluss hat die Körperspannung noch bis in die Gesichtsmuskeln gereicht 





Quasi jeder Meter Abfahrt war vollgestopft mit Leckereien, es war einfach traumhaft





Wir waren schon unter 350hm, es wurde einfach nicht langweilig





Nur ganz am Schluss wurden wir mit einem Querliegendem Baum wieder an die Heimat erinnert. Doch genau darin sind wir schließlich geübt





Erst Ab 250hm wurde der Trail dann Schrittweise etwas zarter





Bis wir bei 200m unweigerlich an der Straße angekommen waren. Die Abfahrt war einfach Wahnsinn, nicht zu abgefahren aber trotzdem Fordernd und steht’s Berechenbar. Das hätten wir so nach den ersten paar Metern auf dem Laubbedeckten Horrortrail nicht erwartet.

Leider war es erst kurz vor 16Uhr. Schade dass wir den Gipfelaufstieg weggelassen hatten, der wäre Zeitlich locker drin gewesen. Nun war es zu spät. So nutzen wir den Tag noch etwas zum Entspannen. Wir begannen direkt damit und rollten durch die Plantagen.

Dann tauchte plötzlich völlig unvermittelt, diese fiese Treppe vor uns auf.





Eher ein Treppenförmiger Steinhaufen. Schon voll im Feierabendmodus war mir das dann doch etwas zu krass als das Vorderrad zwischen den Steinen so langsam ins Stocken gerat.

So ließ ich mal den Vollbehelmten Mitstreitern den Vortritt













Am Ende konnten wir dann aber wirklich entspannen und noch etwas die Aussicht genießen.







Wir hatten dann noch reichlich Zeit etwas durch Torbole zu schlendern. Bis wir direkt am Hafen hängen blieben und den Abend mit einer leckeren Pizza auf gelungene Weise abschlossen.


----------



## darkJST (17. September 2015)

Das mit dem Gipfel ist wirklich ärgerlich, gerade für euch Hackengasspezialisten wäre der ein echtes Schmankerl gewesen Hochzu versteht sich Die S3-Abfahrt auf der Westseite ist auch ein echter Leckerbissen, von den Nudeln und dem Cappu oben auf der Hütte ganz zu schweigen

Hab leider nur tonnenweise ungeschnittenes Videomaterial davon, da ich im oberen Teil zu sehr mit fahren beschäftigt war um die dicke D50 ausm Rucksack zu kramen. Anno dazumal 2013

Falls ihr mal wieder da unten seit und noch zu viel Zeit habt lohnt sich übrigens der Monte Brione, gibt tolle Perspektiven und nen paar nette Trails, Bericht folgt vielleicht noch...


----------



## darkJST (7. Oktober 2015)

Etwas Alpenkitsch


----------



## Falco (11. Oktober 2015)

Den letzten Shuttle Tag planten wir mit dem Altissimo Gipfelsturm. Diesmal gab es beim Aufladen die Anweisung den Sattel doch ganz abzusenken. Da der Betreiberin die abgesenkte Variostütze nicht gereicht hat, erwähnten wir dass es am Vortag auch funktionierte. Daraufhin erklärte Sie die für den vollen Aufstieg abweichende Route und die dort zu erwartenden Hindernisse. Dabei deutete Sie auf die Zahleichen Dellen im Fahrzeug die von heruntergerissenen Rädern verursacht wurden.

Auf der Fahrt nach oben bewies dass Sie ihre Fahrzeugdimensionen exzellent Einschätzen konnte, denn Sie bewies Mut zur Lücke, so dass uns auf Überholmanövern auf engen Passstraßen anders wurde.

Kurz vor dem Gipfel ging der Horror dann los, flache Felsüberhänge mit Spuren von zuvor hängen gebliebenen Verkehrsteilnehmern. Sofort schossen einen die Bilder der Fahrzeugdellen vor die Augen und man hoffte einfach nur dass es passt was es zum Glück auch tat. Abgesetzt wurden wir am wohl Windigsten Punkt der Bergkette. So wie man ausgestiegen ist, hatte man das Gefühl anzufrieren oder wegzufliegen. Da waren wir wirklich Froh noch ein paar Höhenmeter vor uns zu haben um wieder auf Temperatur zu kommen.

Punkt 12 starteten wir nun die Abfahrt vom Gipfel bis ins Tal





Es war eine Stimmung wie auf dem Monte Testo





In der Vegetationsarmen Steppe ging es ging es vorbei an alten Ruinen und Mauern.





Während wir uns immer noch über den Wolken befanden









Entlang des Alta Via del Monte Baldo genossen wir jeden Meter in der Abgeschiedenheit.









Am Bocca Poltrane verließen wir den Alta Via del Monte Baldo und fuhren Richtung Norden die Spitzkehren hinab um zum Dosso dei Roveri zu gelangen.













So langsam kehrte auch die Vegetation zurück und der Wind ließ nach









Auf dem Verbindungsstück zum 601 gab es noch mehr Hochtourenstimmung





Auf dem 601 angekommen wurde es wieder sehr herbstlich





Wie immer mit unter dem Laub versteckten Steinen









Doch stürzt man erst wenn es wieder einfacher wird, zumindest ging es mir so. Schnell alles wieder sauber gemacht, damit es keiner merkt und weiter ging es.

Abgebogen in den Dosso dei Roveri, das Ziel der Tour





Ein wunderschöner Trail mit ein paar markanten Abschnitten die man auf fremden Fotos schnell wiedererkennt.









Und sehr abwechslungsreichem Terrain





Im Goldenem Herbst





Das kann man nur jedem empfehlen.

Nun mussten wir doch mal eine Pause mache um uns etwas an das Klima im Tal anzupassen. Eben noch fast erfroren und etwas später spitzte selbst noch im Fahrtwind.

Die perfekte Gelegenheit noch ein wenig den Blick ins Tal zu genießen





Der Trail lässt sich sehr gut fahren, ein paar technischen stellen sind zwar dabei, doch geht es da überwiegend entspannt durch die Natur.









Spitzkehren sind dort auch einige dabei, mit dem großen Kurvenradius passen diese auch super zu dem restlichen Trail.









Die letzten Meter führten über breite Schotterwege nach Navenne





Wer wollte konnte hier auch ungebremst seinen Geschwindigkeitsrausch ausleben, Wanderer sind in der Nachsaison die absolute Ausnahme im Biker Paradies.





Nun wollten wir noch mal hinauf um uns den am Vortag erspähten Skulltrail noch etwas genauer anzusehen. Also ab nach Malcesine zur Bergbahn.

Leider war die letzte Gondel bereits auf dem Weg nach oben, uns fehlten grade mal 10 Minuten, sehr schade.

So führte uns die Küstenstraße zurück nach Torbole, wo wir noch einen entspannten Abend verbrachten.


----------



## tanztee (11. Oktober 2015)

Warum noch Bikemagazine kaufen, wenn man solche Touren mit top Bildern hier serviert bekommt?

In punkto Neidfaktor der hier geposteten Touren kann es nur so aussehen:
Falco : tanztee = 1:0



ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (11. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir, aber wie es immer so ist bei der Fotografie, zur richtigen Zeit am Richtigen Ort. Die Woche Goldener Herbst am Gardasee mit Sonne ohne Ende war einfach mal Perfekt. Da hätte man selbst mit dem Handy geile Bilder machen können.

Das macht mich immer so neidisch auf @firlie der schafft es immer zum Sonnenauf- oder Untergang unterwegs zu sein.

Einen Tag hab ich noch, den Abschluss der 2 Wochen, da bekommt man gleich wieder Lust auf Herbst. Wird vielleicht Ende der Woche den Weg hier hinein finden. Nur Bilder kann ich nicht Posten, dafür sind es zu viele. Die müssen etwas mit Text aufgelockert werden, auch wenn solcher nicht mal annährend an das herankommen wird, was hier sonst geboten wird. Zum Bilder erzählen muss es reichen.


----------



## firlie (12. Oktober 2015)

Feine Urlaubsabenteuer, mit allem Drum und Dran !
Bei den Bildern ist mir stellenweise bisschen schlecht geworden ... halt, halt !!! - nicht wegen der Qualität ;-) ! sondern wegen den Peoples, die sich da Fullfaced die Senkrechten hinabstürzen !
Ach ja, man müsste noch mal 20 sein ....

PS. Der -firlie- hat das Glück des Tüchtigen, der ist schon unterwegs, da dreht ihr Euch noch 3x rum und Abends sitzt ihr wahrscheinlich in der "Taverne"    !!!
Grüße
-firlie-


----------



## Falco (15. Oktober 2015)

Jeder noch so schöne Urlaub hat irgendwann ein Ende, nach 2 Wochen Biken war es dann leider schon so weit, der letzte Urlaubstag war angebrochen. Ein Highlight sollte noch unbedingt befahren werden, der Coasttrail.

Leider musst einer in der Unterkunft bleiben um den Mietwagen zu empfangen. Robert hat sich netterweise dazu bereit erklärt, so dass Stephan und ich noch eine abschließende Runde drehen konnten.

Direkt nach dem Frühstück ging es kurz vor 10 ganz klassisch aus eigener Kraft hinauf. Am Fuße des Berges gab es noch einen letzten Blick hinab nach Torbole





Unser Ziel lag nur knapp über 1000m, da konnte man auch mal etwas schneller fahren. So ließen wir eine Touristengruppe nach der anderen hinter uns und hatten die 900hm in grade mal 60minuten geschafft.

Die darauf folgende kleine Pause hatten wir uns verdient, lange konnten wir die Füße bei dem Wetter allerdings nicht still halten und sind direkt von der Straße in die Abfahrt hinein.





Es war einfach wunderschön, die Pfade hatten einen unverwechselbaren Charakter.





Und boten auch die eine oder andere überraschende Situation, von weiten harmlos aussehende Kehren überraschten im letzten Moment mit ungeahnten Höhenunterschieden.





Das sollte aber vorerst die Ausnahme bleiben, der Trail war sonst absolut berechenbar und sehr vielseitig.





Verstärkt von der tiefen Herbstsonne wurde uns im Goldenen Blätterwald eine einmalige Stimmung geboten





Dabei wäre es dort sicher auch bei weniger gutem Wetter nicht langweilig geworden









Stephan war schon voll im Flow und absolut Fokussiert





Nach 2/3 der Höhenmeter erreichten wir nun auch den Abschnitt den man so nur auf dem Coasttrail findet.





Man fährt dort nicht auf irgendeinem ausgetretenen Pfad, sondern ist das die Kante einer gigantischen Steinplatte. Anfangs war diese noch sehr brüchig und daher gut bewachsen.





Ein paar Meter weiter dagegen ein riesige geschlossene Fläche die wie die Wand einer Talsperren direkt 150m Talabwärts verlief, nur nicht ganz so steil. Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied das man direkt auf der Kante fuhr und nicht hinter einem Geländer. So sieht das ganze von unten aus, um sich das besser vorstellen zu können: http://www.bergsteigen.com/sites/default/files/fotos/img_1251.jpg

Ich war voraus gelaufen und habe dort auf Fotos verzichtet und Stephan gebeten den einen Trail mal auszulassen. Auch wenn es machbar gewesen wäre, gab es an dem längsten Abschnitt unter den Voraussetzungen einfach mal 0 Fehlertoleranz.

Mit etwas mehr Vegetation sah das schon wieder besser aus, auch wenn die nächste Schlüsselstelle eher nichts für mich war. Mit etwas Phantasie könnte man das als Treppenähnliches Gebilde bezeichnen.





Erst danach fand ich auch mal wieder Gelegenheit aufs Fahrrad zu steigen.





Ehrlich gesagt fühlte man sich im Wald auch gleich viel heimlicher und konnte sich von den Hindernissen nicht mehr so schnell abschrecken lassen.









Das war er auch schon, der Coast Trail.

Es blieb uns nun noch genug Zeit um in Ruhe alles im Auto zu verstauen. Gemeinsam ließen wir den Abend im Anschluss in unserer Lieblingspizzeria abklingen und fingen noch ein letztes Mal die Gardasee Atmosphäre ein





So schnell waren Sie leider vorbei, die 2 Wochen Aktion nonstop. Den Urlaub im Herbst zu buchen ist zwar riskant, doch mit etwas Glück wird daraus ein Erlebnis an das man sich noch lange erinnern wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (1. November 2015)

Da es doch noch viel Zuspruch gab, geht es hier nun weiter mit den impressionen aus unserem Walesurlaub 2015.

Am 12. Juni war es soweit, es ging ein weiteres Mal auf die Britischen Inseln. Stephan hatte den Längsten Weg vor sich, da er von Ulm angereist ist und bei uns einen Zwischenstopp machte.

Diesmal ging es direkt am Freitagabend nach der Arbeit los und nicht wie das letzte Mal von 5Uhr bis 5Uhr. Nach Wales war es aber auch weniger Strecke, so was wir schon mittags ankamen.

So sind wir nachts ohne Verzögerung durch die kritischen Autobahnabschnitte gekommen und kamen kurz vor Sonnenaufgang am Eurotunnel an.





Robert ist eigentlich kein Zugfahrer, doch solange er in seinem geliebten Auto sitzen kann ist das was anderes 





Da wir in Schottland keine Probleme hatten spontan Täglich eine neue Unterkunft zu finden, entschieden wir uns die unsere Urlaubsunterkunft vor Ort heraus zu suchen umso auch gleich ein wenig mit den Walisern ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Das hat auch super funktioniert, wir hatten so wieder ein paar zur Auswahl und entschieden uns für The Queens in Glyncorrwg.

Im Afan Forest Park erwartete uns eine Vielzahl von ausgeschilderten Trails, allesamt mit bis zu 25km ziemlich kurz, daher wollten wir mehrere pro Tag fahren. Da viele am gleichen Punkt starten würde man am gleichen Tag mehrmals die gleichen Auffahrten hinauf fahren. Daher wurden die Ausgeschilderten Routen auseinander gerissen und so wieder zusammen gesetzt das wir einmal quer durch die Region kommen ohne die Auffahrten unnötig oft wiederholen zu müssen. Insgesamt hatten wir so 3 Routen zusammen gebaut und mit der kleinsten ging sollte es am nächsten Tag losgehen.

Da Stephan bereits 24h nonstop Autofahrt hinter sich hatte, wollten wir es nicht übertreiben und sind am Abend nur ins Cafe am Trailhead. Dort konnten wir schon mal beobachten wie sich die anderen Biker beim Anstieg schlagen. Auf uns wirkte dieser weniger beeindruckend, der kleine Hubbel hatte anstatt einer halbwegs direkten Auffahrt eine Kilometerlange Route auf der die Steigung schon gar nicht mehr erkennbar war. Das sah fast schon langweilig aus. Doch am Ankunftstag genossen wir erstmal den erfrischenden Nieselregen in Britischer Atmosphäre beim Schlendern durch die kleinen Dörfer.

Am 13.06. ging es dann los, der Tag begann mit einem feinen Englischen Frühstück und einer Menge Vorfreude. Der am Vortag gesichtete Anstieg bot bereits die erste positive Überraschung. Anstatt sich langweilig auf kaum vorhandener Steigung den Berghoch zu schrauben, ging es über Felsen und Steine mit viel Abwechslung hinauf.





Da verging die Zeit wie im Flug





Und wenn man mal nicht mit dem Trail beschäftigt war, konnte man den Blick in die Ferne schweifen lassen.





Da Wochenende war hatten wir auf der Auffahrt auch Gesellschaft, bis zum höchsten Punkt überholten wir voller Motivation mehrere kleine Grüppchen. Eigentlich wollten wir es langsam angehen lassen, doch wenn vor Stephan ein Biker auftauchte stieg die Geschwindigkeit wie durch Geisterhand.

Oben angekommen entschieden wir uns für die kleine Schleife: „Black Run“ über Holzbrücken ging es dort auf und ab durch die Landschaft. Eine mit Totenköpfen gekennzeichnete Abfahrt bildete den Abschluss des Black Runs.





Ein kleiner Anstieg auf dem Versorgungsweg schloss die Schleife so dass wir Planmäßig auf den „Windy Point“ Trail einbiegen konnten





Zwischendurch gab es immer mal ein paar kleine Kanten die mit ordentlich Schwung zu Sprungschanzen wurden.













Im Anschluss fuhren wir auf einem Verbindungsweg am Windpark vorbei zum nächsten Uphill Trail „373“





Und herunter auf den Graveyard, welcher sich auf und ab am Hang entlang schlängelte.





Auch da gab es wieder eine Anspruchsvolle Variante





Anstatt wie ausgeschrieben ab dem Cafe am Ende des Trails direkt den Zigzag herunter zu fahren, nahmen wir noch den Pen-Rhys Gipfel mit um von dort in die Abfahrt zu starten





Der parallel zum Zigzag verlaufende Schuss ins Tal aus dem UK Gravity Enduro Event wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen gesperrt und so sind wir statt dessen den Zigzag Trail hinunter gefahren.









Da es am Vortag geregnet hatte, gab es vereinzelt noch ein paar Pfützen auf dem Weg, was den Spaß allerdings nicht trüben konnte.





Auch auf dem Zigzag gab es genügend stellen um durch die Luft zu fliegen.





Oder einfach nur über die Trails zu gleiten





Nun hatten wir die ersten 20km geschafft, das war offiziell nur die Anfahrt, denn ab hier ging die eigentliche Runde Los: Penhydd

Bevor wir uns aber auf den Berg stürzten, hielten wir Ausschau nach einer Möglichkeit etwas zu Mittag zu essen und fanden am Fuße des Rundkurses eine passende Lokalität.

Nach eine Portion Beans and Sausages starteten wir mit Penhydd. Es ging auch hier sanft über Spitzkehren hinauf, allerdings ohne Hindernisse so dass man wirklich etwas entspannen konnte. Doch unerwartet hatten wir in Wales Hitzeprobleme auf den kahlen bergen, da war man über jeden Luftzug froh.

Da kam die nächste Abfahrt sehr gelegen. Das hob die Motivation, aber den Gipfel hatten wir immer noch vor uns. Also ging es weiter den kahlen Berg hinauf „Desolation“

Oben angekommen hatte ich noch eine alte Variante des Penhydd Rundkurses, welche wir natürlich probierten. Auf Forstwegen dahin zu gleiten war allerdings nicht so der Hit. Dafür konnten wir uns zum Schluss am steilsten Anstieg des Tages noch mal für die Eigentliche Abfahrt warm fahren.

Dann war es endlich soweit, es ging hinein in den „Hidden Valley“ Trail

















Zur weiteren Abfahrt führte uns die Route erneut hinauf um hinauf zum „Side Winder“ zu kommen









Danach über die „Rocky Rebelation“





Und zum Schluss auf noch ein paar Anlieger bis ins Tal





Wir mussten nun nur noch die 8km zurück zur Unterkunft das Tal hinauf. Dabei half uns ein schön ausgebauter Radweg und tolle blick ins Tal,


----------



## Falco (8. November 2015)

Für den 2. Tag hatten wir uns den 7km kurzen Blue Scar Rundkurs nahe der Penhydd  Strecke vorgenommen. Um nicht sinnlos über Radwege zu düsen, planten wir Whites Level und The Wall (Kombiniert in W2) ein. Höhepunkt des Tages sollte The Blade werden.

In etwa so war der Plan, doch als wir am Vortag oberhalb von Zigzag einen kleinen neueröffneten Bikepark gesichtet hatten, wurde dieser dem Blue Scar vorgezogen, da wir bereits Teile davon bei der Penhydd Runde befahren hatten.

So ging es bei schönstem Wetter über spaßige Auffahrt hinauf









Entlang der typischen dry stone Mauern





mit herrlichen Blick in die Landschaft





Noch waren wir in Sichtweite unserer Unterkunft „The Queens“





Doch bald schon tauchten wir wieder in wunderschönen grünen Britischen Märchenwälder ein





Immer weiter ging es hinauf, den Abzweig vom letzten Tag hatten wir bereits hinter uns gelassen, denn es sollte diesmal über die Bergkuppe gehen.

„The Twister“ hat uns als kurvigen Uphill Trail Konditionell am Höchsten Punkt noch mal so richtig gefordert. Bereits leicht mitgenommen kamen wir am Ende des Trails endlich wieder aus dem Wald heraus und hatten die Bergkuppe nun erfolgreich bezwungen.





Daraufhin gab es eine verdiente Pause mit Aussicht Richtung Brecon Beacon





Nach der Pause ging es auf der anderen Seite des Berges herunter. Zunächst gemütlich über den Beacon View mit dem Windpark im Rücken





waren wir wieder auf Kurvenjagt









In dem im Hintergrund liegenden Waldstück tauchten wir in den dunkeln Ghost Trail hinein, der so einige feuchte Überraschungen unter den ungeahnt dichten Nadelbaumkronen konservierte.









Die Sumpfigen Abschnitte waren mit Holzbrücken überbaut





Doch danach kamen noch 2-3 Wasserlöscher wovon eines unerwartet die Räder bis zur Bremsscheibe verschluckt hat und einen förmlich in die tiefe reißen wollte.

Die nun nassen Füße wurden bei dem folgendem Trail verlauf schnell wieder trocken gerüttelt





Nun waren im Tal angekommen und mussten wieder zurück über die Kuppe. Die dafür vorgesehene Auffahrt hatte den netten Namen „Heartburn“. Wenn man sowas lesen muss, dann ist man vor der Auffahrt schon platt, doch wenigstens wusste man worauf man sich da einlässt.





Zum Glück war der Trail in Wirklichkeit weniger dramatisch und wurde zum Ende hin recht flach





Da konnte man wieder Gas geben und den Trail vom Regenwasser befreien.





Auf der Lichtung mitten im Turbine Valley Trail hat das mit der Befreiung vom Regenwasser nicht so gut funktioniert, hier hätte man eindeutig einen breiteren Reifen gebraucht um den Trail trocken zu legen. Doch man tut was man kann 





Da hatten wir es nun wieder geschafft, wir waren zurück auf dem Kamm des Berges. Nun konnte es richtig losgehen. Auf dem schnellen Helter Skelter zurück ins Tal durch die üppig dimensionierten Anliegern.





Sowie ein paar kleinen Wellen aus denen bei dem Tempo Sprünge wurden.





Mit der hohen Geschwindigkeit war das Abschnittsende leider auch schnell erreicht.





Doch wir hatten noch reichlich Höhe und so setzten wir die Bergabfahrt auf dem Hokey Kokey fort.





Dabei wurde keine Pfütze ausgelassen





Und auf den kurzen Uphill Passagen wieder ordentlich Druck gemacht





Damit man Bergab genug Schwung hatte









Der Trail führte uns gefühlt endlos durch den schönen Nadelwald, einfach klasse





Bald schon wurde wieder Licht als wir aus dem dunklen Wald heraus schossen





Natürlich konnte man auch dort den Blick in die Landschaft genießen.









Der offene Abschnitt trägt den Namen Joyrider und führte uns an einem Fluss entlang





Als besonders Hinterlistig stellte sich der Groovy Gully heraus. Da dieser direkt zur Zielabfahrt ins Tal führte, erwarteten wir eine Abfahrt. Doch ging es dort teils steil hinauf









Zur Entschädigung wurde uns eine kleine Aussicht geboten.





Die 2. Hälfte verlief dann wirklich bergab, was wir auch in vollen Zügen genossen









Bevor wir uns dem eigentlichen Ziel nährten ging es vor der Auffahrt ein paar Meter auf dem Peregrlne Rldge herab.





Anstatt nun bis ins Tal zu fahren, sind wir erneut den Dastardly & Mutley hinauf. Beim 2. Mal zog der schon ordentlich in den Beinen. Das war jedoch schnell vergessen als wir dem Windy point bergab folgten.









Es wurde jede Möglichkeit genutzt um wieder abzuheben









Ich war da weitaus Bodenständiger Unterwegs, bekanntlich ist man schneller wenn man nicht springt 





Im Anschluss verließen wir die Blade Runde und es ging auf der W2 Verbindunsroute im immer grünen Märchenwald hinauf.





Bergab konnten wir auf dem Graveyard Trail wieder durch die Kurven jagen





Und über durch den Wald heizen









Zur Abwechslung brauchten hübsche Blumen ein paar andere Farben in spiel





Der Graveyard bot außer Blumen und Spitzkehren auch ein paar Steine zum Spielen 









Nach dem Trail wurde man an den offensichtlich für Fußgänger konzipierten Durchgängen an die fast schon vergessenen üppigen Ausmaße seines Gefährtes erinnert.





Da waren wir am Ziel, Bikepark Afan, eröffnet 2013. Der erhoffte Mittag am Bikepark Cafe ist leider ausgefallen da dieses am Wochenende geschlossen hat. Der Magen knurrte jedoch schon ordentlich, daher musste der mitgenommene Süßkram als Mittag herhalten.

Nach dem improvisierten Mittag ging es in den Bikepark hinein. Schon am Eingang gab es für uns einen netten Abenteuerspielplatz





Und auch weiter oben wurde es lustig









Auf den verschiedenen 200m Runden waren Tables und Anlieger gebaut. Als wir danach aber weiter hoch wollten, stellten wir fest dass es nicht weiter ging. Der Bikepark war kleiner als wir erwartet hattem. Eine paar 200m Runde mit 3 Tables und einigen Anlieger sowie Holzbalken und Steine waren ein bisschen dünn.

Etwas versteckt fanden wir noch 4 kurze 40hm Abfahrten, das war es dann aber schon.

So hatten wir jetzt plötzlich wieder bedarf die Tour zu erweitern. Auf Blue Scar hatten wir allerdings keine Lust. Da wären wir den schon bekannten Zigzag wieder herunter und hätten vor allem am Ende des Tages wieder die 8km Radweg zur Unterkunft auf der Liste. Mit der abgebrochenen Abfahrt von The Blade und W2 hatten wir eine bessere Alternative gefunden, so konnten wir direkt zu unserer Unterkunft abfahren.

Mit dem neuen Ziel vor Augen ging es nun wieder zurück über den W2. Die 7km Forstweg am Windpark vorbei auf dem Kamm des Berges kamen uns endlos lang vor, zu viel war bereits in den Beinen. Doch jedes Leid hat irgendwann ein Ende und wir kamen beim Einstieg vom „Energy“ Trail an.

Die Abfahrt hat echt gefetzt, vor allem zu wurde man dort zu noch höheren Sprüngen animiert. Nach jeder Rampe wurde man schneller und sprang höher und weiter





Ein paar Sprünge weiter ist Robert allerdings zu weit geflogen, außer ein paar Kratzern ist zum Glück nichts passiert.

Im Anschluss zeigte sich der Trail sehr Abwechslungsreich. Zuerst Kehren





Dann Brücken





Und Steine





Aus dem Energy Trail wurde der Goodwood Trail, wo es gab noch mehr Brücken





Und noch mehr Steine gab





Besonders toll waren natürlich die Holzbrücken, in der Länge sind wir sowas bisher noch nie gefahren













Da hatte jeder seinen Spaß





Zum Ende des Goodwood Trails ging es noch mal richtig los mit den Northshores. Es wurde schon beim Einstieg ein einfacher Pfad ausgeschildert, doch die Holzbrücke sah ganz in Ordnung aus. Bis dann so langsam der Schwierigkeitsgrad anzog. Zuerst ein paar enge Kurven und dann ein paar kleine Drops. Das wurde dann so langsam unangenehm. Für mich hätte das am Höhepunkt keinen tick schärfer werden dürfen. Stephan ist bei einer der kleinen Stufen schon ins Gras gefallen 





Danach fuhren wir auf den Darkside. Am Anfang noch ganz entspannt





Weniger später änderte sich das und es wurde wieder spannend





Und danach hatte der Trail einfach kein Ende mehr









Das wurde einem langsam etwas zu viel





Stephan hatte schon garkeinen Bock mehr auf Runterfahren, es hat einfach nur noch alles gequietscht oder wehgetan. Doch das Tal war schon in greifbarer Nähe





Nur noch ein paar Stufen und wir waren endlich da









Die Runde war trotz der kurzen Strecke und den weniger Höhenmetern ziemlich heftig. Einerseits hat man sich auf Felsenwegen hochgequält und andererseits ging es runter auch nur selten entspannt zu. Am Ende waren es einfach irgendwie einfach zu viele Trailkilometer. Trotzdem hat es gefetzt.


----------



## Falco (19. November 2015)

Um bei den unzähligen Tourmöglichkeiten unseren Geschmack möglichst gut zu treffen, hatte ich diesmal zusätzlich zu den Beschreibungen auch Regionale Videoaufnahmen herausgesucht. Ber der Auswahl wurde daher täglich auch der Fernseher angeworfen. Dabeiist uns besonders ein Video aufgefallen. Wir konnten nur nicht so genau zuordnen wo dieses aufgezeichnet wurde. Irgendwann fand ich zwar eine Seite wo etwas dazu beschrieben war, doch der Ort war immer noch unbekannt. Erst über Strava fanden wir die entsprechende Route im Garw Valley.

Zu unserer Überraschung lag das Tal direkt neben dem Afan Forest , denn zunächst stand eine Anreise mit dem Auto auf den Plan, doch wäre das ein ziemlich großer Umweg gewesen um von Glyncorrwg nach Blaengarw zu fahren. So wurde die Planung des 3. Tages direkt überarbeitet und eine Route zu den Darren Fawr Trails erstellt. Über Strava fanden wir eine Runde welche auf nicht in OSM erfassten Wegen über den einen Berg führte der uns vom Garw Valley trennte.

Ohne jegliche Anhaltspunkte über die Beschaffenheit der Route blieb uns nur die Auswertung der Daten die wir hatten. Der Ersteller war auf der eigentlichen abfahrt einer der schnellsten und hatte vorher schon einige Kilometer gemacht. Offensichtlich ist er so schon ein paarmal gefahren. Das genügte uns als Bestätigung, die Route stand fest.

Mit dem wunderbaren Englischen Frühstück ging der Tag wieder entspannt los. Das Wetter war super und die Vorfreude groß. Auf den Weg ins Tal fuhren wir direkt auf den noch zu erklimmenden Berg zu. Dabei kamen wir etwas ins Grübeln, denn von einem Weg war nichts zu sehen. Ob das so eine gute Idee gewesen war einfach irgend eine Strava Route ohne Kartenreferencen zu nehmen?

In Cymmer ging es zunächst die ersten Meter auf Asphalt den Berg hinauf, bis die Straße in einem Grundstück endete. Am Weidentor vorbei tauchte zu unserer Überraschung mitten im Nirgendwo ein Pass auf:





Über den ganzen Berg waren Schafe verstreut die uns auf den Weg nach oben beobachteten, als wüssten sie das wir Touristen waren. Die Weide war gefühlt endlos groß und der führte uns mitten hindurch sanft ansteigend in der malerischen Landschaft mit den unverwechselbaren grünen Hügeln.





Den uns vertrauten Windpark ließen wir dabei langsam hinter uns





Auf dem höchsten Punkt ging der Weg langsam in Wiese über wo es noch mehr Schafe gab. Hier mussten wir rein nach GPS die Fortsetzung des Weges suchen. Erst nach mehreren Anläufen fanden wir diese und machten daraufhin eine kleine Pause und genossen die Aussicht.





Die ganze Landschaft vermittelte das Gefühl von Abgelegenheit.  Bis man in der Ferne einen Landrover über quer über die unberührten grünen Hügel rollte. Da hatte ein Pärchen wohl das gleiche verlangen wie wir und macht es sich auf der Kuppe gemütlich.





Wenig später machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg, denn das eigentliche Ziel der Tour war noch nicht erreicht. Die Abfahrt ins Garw Valley erwies sich als unerwartet Anspruchsvoll, aus anfangs noch vereinzelt losen Steinen wurde in den Ausgefressenen Rinnen so langsam ein einziger Geröllhaufen.









So führte der Weg bis in den Wald





Auf den ausgewaschenen Fahrrinnen, deren hohen Wände man teilweise selbst mit Waagerechten Kurbelarmen nicht Kollisionsfrei durchqueren konnte.





Im Wald wurde der Singletrail stück für stück immer Felsiger und so zum weiteren Sahnestück der Tour









Nun waren wir wieder fast im Tal und mussten hinauf zum Gellideg Trail. Anders als die Tage zuvor ging es diesmal entspannt auf breiten Versorgungswegen nach oben. Stellenweise waren diese jedoch sehr grob geschottert





Der Einstieg in den Trail war leider nicht gekennzeichnet und daher etwas schwer zu finden, nach einer zusätzlichen Runde bergauf fanden ihn doch noch und es konnte wieder richtig losgehen.





Wenig später durchfuhren wir die aus dem Video wiedererkannte Trail passage.









So hatten wir uns das vorgestellt, einfach traumhaft.





Voller Freude folgten wir dem Weg über die Felsen













Fast schon zu schnell war es wieder vorbei als das Terrain erneut wechselte





Statt Felsen gab es jetzt wieder Sprünge und Anlieger









Als wir einen Uphill kreuzten konnten wir der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen und und sind wir direkt zu einer 2. Runde gestartet.









Auf die Abkürzung ins Steinfeld haben wir verzichtet, wir wollten noch mal ganz oben starten. Also sind wir nur daran vorbei gefahren.





Die letzten Meter zum höchsten Punkt





Geschafft, pünktlich zur Mittagszeit hatten wir da oben eine Muffin-Pause eingelegt.

Dann aber Frisch gestärkt mit Schwung den Berghinab





Der beste Abschnitt war natürlich das gebaute Steinfeld, davon konnte man gar nicht genug bekommen.









Solche Trails sind einfach geil





Aber auch weiter unten hatten wir mit den Anliegern unseren Spaß.





Mit dem Glengarw Trail schlossen wir die Abfahrt in Daren Fawr mit Blick in die Stadt ab.





Nun mussten wir nur noch zurück zu unser Unterkunft finden, uns trennte nur ein großer Berg davon. Da gab es nur eine Lösung, noch mal hinauf:





Die Strava Route führte uns auf zurück auf den Berg und auch da gab es wieder viele Schafe





Dank der Motoradfahrer gab es vereinzelt tiefe Wasserlöscher in denen man sich leicht überschätzen konnte.





Dabei hatten wir immer noch bestes Wetter





Obwohl auf der Rückfahrt es anfangs überwiegend auf Forstwegen etwas langweilig war, tauchten vereinzelt ein paar knackige Trails auf.





Oder es ging auf alten Wegen zwischen den Grünen Hügeln den Berg herunter.





Fast am Ziel wurde es zum ersten Mal in diesem Urlaub stachelig, da hab ich die anderen mal vorgehen lassen und bin schiebend nachgekommen 





Es ließ sich leider nicht vermeiden ein paar Meter über die enge stark befahrene Landstraße den Berg hinauf zu fahren, den mörderischen Abschnitt heil überstanden hatten, konnten wir endlich wieder in unser Tal blicken.





Leider war die letzte Abfahrt durch eine kürzlich Rodung völlig zerstört. Nur mit Mühe fanden wir den Weg schiebend ins Tal. Teilweise sah man noch ein paar Holzblanken und Pfade unter den Resten der Rodung. Vermutlich war dort mal ein gebauter Trail als der Wald noch existierte.

Zurück am Startpunkt waren wir dank der sanften Anstiege auf breiten Wegen noch nicht so richtig ausgelastet. Zum Abschluss war es auch noch zu zeitig. Also entschlossen wir uns noch einmal auf unseren Berg hinauf zu fahren um The Rock auszuprobieren. Die Auffahrt kannten wir nun schon so langsam, was sie aber nicht einfacher oder langweilig machte. Es gab aber auch Abschnitte zum entspannen





An so mancher Schlüsselstelle wurden wir belehrt das diese doch nicht immer klappen





Zum Glück ist nichts passiert, so dass es weiter hinauf gehen konnte.

Wir sind erneut den Helter Skelter Trail hinunter





Um dort Anschluss an den Deadwood Trail zu finden





Dann waren wir schon auf dem Verbindungsstück zum The Rock Trail und konnten noch mal Gas geben.













Wenig später fanden wir uns auf The Rock Trail wieder, dieser machte seinem Name alle Ehre.









Überall wo es nur ging waren große Felsen in den Trail eingebaut.









Wir genossen jeden Meter









Leider waren wir Glyncorrwg schon wieder sehr nahe, es waren kaum noch Höhenmeter übrig





Doch auch auf den letzten Metern hatte der Trail noch ein paar Überraschungen parat.









Damit endete der Trail, alle Höhenmeter abgefahren und die Tour war zu ende.

Auch dieser Tag hatte wieder sehr viel Freude bereitet und The Rock hat den eher durchwachsenen Abschluss der Strava Route schon wieder vergessen lassen.


----------



## Falco (26. Dezember 2015)

Unseren letzten Tag vor der Weiterfahrt verbrachten wir bei Britischem Wetter mit einen Rundgang durch Porthcawl.

Cwcarn war bereits als nächstes Ziel ausgewählt, welches wir am nächsten Morgen auch direkt ansteuerten. Die ersten Unterkünfte die wir ansteuerten sahen wenig einladend aus und waren auch etwas weit vom Trailpark entfernt. Ein paar Adressen später fanden wir doch noch was Schönes und buchten im Castle Inn ein.

Noch am selben Tag drehten wir unsere erste Runde. Der Twrch sollte es sein.





Schnell stellte sich leider heraus da dieser wegen Abholzung gesperrt war. Glücklicherweise trafen wir dort auch einen Arbeiter der uns die Markierte Umleitung zeigen konnte, diese kürzte den Kurs um 2/3 so dass es direkt mit dem Castle Valley Trail losging.





Auf dem Dragon’s Tonque hatte man ganz schön zu tun auf der Strecke zu bleiben. Der Pfad war sehr schmal und gespickt mit Steinen. Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit fand man sich unangenehm oft am Rand der Grasnaben wieder.

Der letzte Abschnitt, Angel’s Posts war wieder etwas einfacher und schneller





Welcher am Ende mit dem Mynydd Downhill zusammen gelaufen, was sich natürlich direkt auf den Trailcharakter auswirkte.





Wenig später waren wir schon wieder unten, denn wir konnten leider nur 1/3 von der ohnehin schon kurzen Runde fahren.





Daher wollten wir im Anschluss den Downhill Track Myndd fahren, also ging es erneut hinauf.





Wir wollten es nicht übertreiben und entschieden uns dafür daraus die letzte Runde des Tages zu machen. Dafür nutzen wir diese um zwischendurch den Twmbarlwm zu erklimmen





Es war allerdings schon sehr Steil, Robert hatte ordentlich zu kämpfen, besonders weil Stephan seinen Canecreek hatte und das Slayer mit dem Fox Dämpfer so gar nicht bergauf wollte.





Mit genug Ehrgeiz hatten wir es dennoch geschafft den Berg fahrend zu erklimmen.









Nach einer kurzen Pause sind wir dann direkt unsere Auffahrt wieder herunter gefahren, da uns die andere Richtung direkt in das Sperrgebiet geführt hätte.





Anstatt weiter auf dem Twrch hinab zu fahren führte uns eine Versorgungsstraße hinauf zum Myndd Downhill. Noch bevor Langeweile aufkommen konnte waren die wenigen Höhenmeter auf Asphalt schnell überwunden.

Oben angekommen stellten wir fest dass es 3 Abfahrtsvarianten gab. Mit der Asphaltierten auffahrt und der unerwarteten Abfahrtsvielfallt hätten wir stressfrei noch eine Runde anhängen können, daher entschieden wir uns zunächst die einfachste Variante zu fahren und uns danach zu steigern.

Auf dem Track gab es wie auch in Afan wieder feinste Britische Wälder





Doch leider hatte die Abfahrt auch ein paar Tücken. Stephan hat sich bei einem der Drops etwas verschätzt und sich bei einem unschönen Sturz das Gesicht etwas lädiert. So entschieden wir es bei der einen Abfahrt zu belassen und uns auf den Rückweg zu machen, damit Stephan wieder fit wird.

Mit gedrückter Stimmung ging es so die letzten Meter herunter ins Tal.





Der darauf folgende Arztbesuch am späten Nachmittag brachte 8 Stunden Wartezeit mit sich, doch wurden zum Glück keine schlimmen Schäden Diagnostiziert, es mussten nur die tiefen Schnittwunden genäht werden.

An dem Tag war irgendwie der Wurm drin, erst fehlte uns 2/3 der Tour und dann verunfallte auch noch der Stephan. Abgesehen davon war es wie in Afan auch da einfach wunderschön zu Biken.


----------



## mathijsen (29. Dezember 2015)

Falco schrieb:


>


Das Bild sagt alles. Wo andere schon schieben, fängt für Falco der Bergauf-Spaß erst richtig an.


----------



## darkJST (15. April 2016)

Auf Anregung von @tanztee habe ich das mal hierhin verschoben...

Achtung Bilderflut...dabei ist das schon die Aussortierung der Aussortierung, kann mich nicht entscheiden...

Im Urlaub ging es nach Ligurien, nicht wie die zwei mal davor mit Rad, sondern mit Wanderschuhen und Kletterausrüstung.

Als erstes Sind wir vom Campingplatz Terre Rosse aus den Varigotti-DH runtergelaufen, trail walk nennt man das glaub ich









Unten sind wir etwas an der Punta Crena und der dazugehörigen Grotte rumgekrakselt. Anschließend wieder über den Berg nach Noli und zurück zum Campingplatz, von der zweiten Wanderhälfte gibt es allerdings nur dokumentarische Bilder.





















Nach einer weiteren Nacht auf jenem Campingplatz fuhren wir nach Finalborgo um eine kleine Wanderung über den nördlich anschließenden Huckel und rückzu vorbei am Castel Gavone und Castel San Giovanni zu machen, ein kleiner Abstecher in die wirklich schone Altstadt lohnt allemal.





Um Castel Gavone zu besichtigen überwanden wir einen Bauzaun, allerdings waren wir bei weitem nicht die ersten wie es aussah.









Anschließend fuhren wir ins Hinterland, da ich von einem Klettersteig gelesen hatte, die Parkplatzsuche war Abenteuer pur, erst rannten uns zwei Rehe vors Auto, da wir in den ganzen Serpentinen eh nicht sonderlich schnell unterwegs waren natürlich ohne jeden Kontakt, dann versperrte uns ein Rudel wilder(?) Hunde den Weg welche sich erst kurz vor knapp aus dem Weg bewegten und dann stellten wir fest, dass es für die Zufahrt auf den Parkplatz ein höher liegendes Vehikel als das meinige braucht. Wenden mitten im Wald am Abhang ist durchaus interessant. Haben dann noch auf Teer bei einem Haus geparkt und hatten sogar fließendes Wasser, meine Begleitung fand den Ort allerdings ziemlich gruselig. Der Klettersteig war allerdings Top

























Weil der Klettersteig als Tagespensum nicht reichte sind wir noch hinüber zum Monte Carmo (1389 m) und runter zum Rifugio Pian del Bosse, wo wir erst im dunklen mit nur einer Stirnlampe ankamen. Leider waren die Wirte bei Freunden und wir hatten die Telefonummer, welche sogar auf den Wegweisern stand ignoriert, so das wir  im zum Lagerraum umfunktionierten Winterraum schlafen mussten. Am Morgen gab es dafür ein wunderschönes Frühstück am brennenden Holzofen, denn zumindest ich hatte nur einen Hüttenschlafsack dabei und es war doch recht frisch die Nacht.

Anderntags ging es wieder hinauf auf den Berg, den Weg im hellen auf seine Radtauglichkeit überprüfen. Beim Abstieg waren wir mehrfach im dunklen vom schlecht erkennbaren Weg abgekommen. Die T2 nach SAC-Scala in der OSM-Karte sind eher am oberen Rand angesiedelt und der Weg streckenweise eher S4...nix für mich





Die Aussicht oben war schon interessant, auf der einen Seite schaut man auf den Golf von Genua (kein gescheites Bild gemacht) und auf der anderen Seite auf Schneebedeckte Gipfel. Zurück ging es dann immer dem Grat folgend gen Norden zum Passo del Melogno und von da absteigend über einen vorzüglichen MTB-Trail zurück zum Auto.





Getiegertes Alpenveilchen





Blick vom Bric Merizzo gen Finale Ligure






Danach beschlossen wir den folgenden Tag als Ruhetag anzugehen und fuhren zu einem Campingplatz direkt am Meer bei Albenga gelegen, glücklicherweise trafen wir dort gegen halb zehn noch jemanden der uns einlies.





Frühstück mit Meeresblick, was will man mehr...naja, die Betonklötze und der Zaun störten weshalb wir uns anschließend dahinter platzierten.





Wie man das an Ruhetagen so macht besichtigten wir noch die Altstatt von Albenga.













Abends fuhren wir zurück in die Berge und stellten uns nahe des Dorfes Calvi auf einen Parkplatz wo wir nächtigten. Nach dem Frühstück, wo wir gesellschaft von drei Katzen und zwei Hunden hatten, brachen wir zu unserer größten Wanderung auf. Inklusive einem Abstecher zur Base Nato und dem Passo del Melogno hatten wir am Ende 25 km und 1400 hm auf der Uhr. Etwas Kultur gabs auch, diverse Kirchen, einen Cappu in der Osteria del Din, eine ehemalige Silbermiene und eine ehemalige Eisenhütte.





Wenn ich mal mit der richtigen Truppe dort bin hätte ich einen wunderschönen, ewig langen S3-Basteltrail welcher einfach alle Gemeinheiten zu bieten hat welche man sich so wünscht. Der Trail wird nicht geshuttelt, besser für den Trail und vor allem besser für die meisten Shuttleinsassen

Eher zahmer Trailausschnitt mit ein wenig Laub drin





Wenn man sich dann so richtig ausgepowert hat kann man unten in eine schöne Gumpe mit Wasserfall springen





Anschließend sind wir auf den Campingplatz del Mulino gefahren und freuten uns über saubere örtlichkeiten und eine warme Dusche. Irgendwie war der ganze Platz fast ausschließlich in schweizer Hand...





Eigentlich wollten wir an unserem letzten vollen Urlaubstag klettern gehen, jedoch regnete es vormittags und es wehte ein ziemlich kalter Wind am Meer. Die einzigen anfängertauglichen Klettergärten befinden sich entweder direkt an der Wasserkante oder in einem Steinbruch nahe dem Meer, daher entschieden wir uns für eine Wanderung der Kategorie F aus unserem Wanderbuch. Das war dann streckenweise auch wie klettern





Alles in allem ein viel zu kurzer Urlaub in einer wunderschönen Gegend, welche vom planschen im Meer bis zu schroffen Gipfeln alles zu bieten hat. Das nächste mal auch gern wieder mit Rad

Autofahren ist dort übrigens auch sehr interessant, das Navi schickte uns so manches mal über Straßen, die zumindest gefühlt zu enge kurven für meinen Kombi haben...kein Wunder, dass dort alle so kleine Autos fahren


----------



## darkJST (18. April 2016)

Nachtrag: Das getiegerte Alpenveilchen ist dann wohl doch eher eine Lilie. Danke @scylla 



scylla schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie eine Hundszahnlilie. Dürfte aus einem Garten ausgewildert sein.
> 
> PS: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunds-Zahnlilie


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2016)

...


----------



## Th. (21. Mai 2016)

_Um mal wieder einen Kontrast zu @Falco s traillastigen Berichten einzubringen - wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs - das kam raus:

Himmelfahrt, Donnerstag, 05.05.16:_

Keine Ahnung woran es wirklich liegt, am Ende eines jeden Jahres besteht immer ein Defizit zwischen geplanten und gefahrenen Radstunden (und dabei plane ich kaum noch)...

Ein Zeitraum ist komischerweise schon seit vielen Jahren fix – der über das verlängerte Himmelfahrtswochenende.
Dieser ist sozusagen der Strohhalm an den ich mich das ganze Jahr über klammere.
So begann auch das – neudeutsch – „Brainstorming 2016“ eigentlich schon im Frühsommer 2015. Neben vielen „Schnapsideen“ stand mein Favorit bald schon Anfang des Jahres fest...und meine Mitfahrer?

@openstoker musste familienbedingt schon sehr zeitig passen, @denis66 dagegen hat irgendwie immer Zeit und fährt mir bereitwillig hinterher (zum Glück – ich könnte ihm mit Sicherheit nicht folgen...).

Je näher der Termin rückt, umso mehr geht einem die tägliche Routine auf die Kette...das scheint übrigens kein Effekt der heutigen Zeit zu sein:

Schwarze Röcke, seidne Strümpfe, 
Weiße höfliche Manschetten, 
Sanfte Reden, Embrassieren – 
Ach, wenn sie nur Herzen hätten! 

Na – ohne google.de erkannt?
Schulstoff Deutsch 10.Klasse – bei mir 1984 – damals gelernt und zumindest marginal behalten).

Auf die Berge will ich steigen, 
Wo die dunkeln Tannen ragen, 
Bäche rauschen, Vögel singen, 
Und die stolzen Wolken jagen. 

Naja, zu hoch sollten die Berge nicht sein – das Alter, die Kondition...ihr wisst schon.

Immer noch nicht klar wohin es geht?
Sicher doch, „Harzreise“ stand an. Im Gegensatz zum Herrn Heine allerdings nicht bis oben rauf (das Alter, die Kondition...ihr wisst schon, außerdem war ich dort früher schon 'n paar mal).

Die Wahl fiel auf den Unterharz – Großraum Harzgerode, mir völlig unbekannt – das geologische Profil erschien recht gemäßigt, von ca. 250m üNN bis max. 580m üNN – das sollte machbar sein...

...wir (@denis66 und ich) checkten in der Dankeroder Linde ein. Mit gewisser großstädtischer Dekadenz buchten wir zwei Einzelzimmer („Du schnarchst!“ „Ich? Du!“). Tja, Alter macht schrullig.

Jetzt aber wirklich zum Radfahren. Den Donnerstag Nachmittag wollten wir (um noch mal klarzustellen: Denis hatte keine Wahl – ich wollte...) im Wippertal plus dem Nebental der Schmalen Wipper verbringen – ca. 40km, moderat bergab und bergauf.

Schon kurz nach dem Start waren wir leicht irritiert – die Wanderwegmarkierungen waren kaum vorhanden/zu sehen, Wegweiser wie im Dresdner Raum/Erzgebirge/Sächs. Schweiz nicht vorhanden. Dafür gab es den ersten Trail ins Wippertal, welcher selbst bei OSM nicht existierte.

Der Weiterweg im Tal war dann eher ein Portfolio des zuständigen Forstbetriebes – total zerkarrt über befestigt bis planiert. Wir waren froh, dass es total trocken war, bei Regen und Schlamm sollte das nur was für Fango-Fans sein.






Im Bereich der Wippertalsperre, welche eigentlich nur eine Vorsperre zu einem größeren Projekt war, war allerhand los – vier- und zweirädrig Motorisierte (eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass dort KFZ jeder Art untersagt waren – was soll's: Andere Länder, andere Sitten), Radfahrer mit und ohne Strom sowie Wanderer mit und ohne Bollerwagen / mit und ohne Bekleidung … Ja, ohne Bekleidung – in der Region befindet sich der „Harzer Naturistensteig“ und da ist uns tatsächlich ein Adonis mit ohne allem begegnet.

Nun, bei der Recherche zum Quartier bin ich schon über diese – sagen wir mal „Spezialität“ gestolpert – ok, mein Ding wäre es nicht. Es gibt sicher Freizeitaktivitäten, wo Hüllenlosigkeit Vorteile in sich birgt – Wandern zähle ich nicht zwingend dazu. Liest man mal in den entsprechenden Foren, kommt dort alsbald die Frage auf , wieso es soetwas nicht auch für Radler....

Wie schrieb Meister Heine gleich nochmal: „ Keiner ist so verrückt, daß er nicht einen noch Verrückteren fände, der ihn versteht.“

Der Ortseingang Wippra war für uns Umkehrpunkt und wir folgten der Schmalen Wipper bachaufwärts. Dieses Unterfangen stellte sich als zunehmend schwierig heraus – ok, wäre man orographisch rechts geblieben, wäre es möglicherweise entspannt geblieben – wir wechselten allerdings auf die andere Seite (wollten doch noch ein wenig „trailen“).






Bei Garmin ist diese Passage als „naturbelassen“ eingestuft – zu recht, andeutungsweise gab es einen ehemaligen Pfad, im Prinzip ging es immer durch Bruchholz oder zumindest hohes Gewächs.






Irgendwann wechselten wir dann doch wieder die Seite und rollten entspannt nach Königerode auf.

Mittlerweile war es hohe Zeit für ein Tourbier, allerdings sagte uns der dortige Biergarten nicht so recht zu. Deshalb entstand schnell der Plan, entlang des gelbstrichmarkierten Wanderweges nach Neudorf weiterzuradeln, um dort nach einer Lokalität zu schauen. Nun, die folgenden Kilometer waren wieder „naturbelassen“ - ich persönlich habe gar keine Wandermarkierungen gesehen, Denis meinte, dass diese doch (wenn auch reichlich verblasst) da waren. Wir unterteilten dann die Kategorie „Naturbelassen“ in Unterkategorien: Der vorher durchfahrene Abschnitt war „Naturbelassen light“ der aktuell Befahrene erhielt ein „Naturbelassen standard+“ (wir wollten uns Reserven für ein „expert“ lassen). Um ehrlich zu sein, nervte es zunehmend und im Interesse des Tourismus sollte dort durchaus mal Kettensäge und Freischneider zum Zuge kommen.

In Neudorf angekommen, wären wir 100m vor der Lokalität beinahe verdurstet – war diese im Prinzip nicht ausgeschildert und ganz dezent in einem Hinterhof versteckt. OSM sei dank entgingen wir diesem Schicksal und bekamen im Bauernstübl alsbald ein frisch Gezapftes.

Um es nochmal zu erwähnen – es war Donnerstag. Himmelfahrt. Es waren jede Menge Leute unterwegs (selbst auf den „naturbelassenen Pfaden“) - alles entspannt, freundliche Grüße, nette Gespräche...wenn ich da an Dresden denke...

Die Herrentagsausflügler im Bauerstübl verabschiedeten sich alsbald und an uns ging der Gruß: „Bis gleich in der (Dankeroder) Linde“. Ja, auch wenn ich es denen kaum noch zugetraut hatte – sie waren dann doch noch mal dort!

Sehr interessant dann im Biergarten der Linde die unterschiedlichen Gäste im späteren Tagesverlauf: Reiter, welche nicht mehr abstiegen (das aufsitzen hätte niemals mehr funktioniert), ein MAW motorisierter Zweiradler, welchem das eine PS deutlich zuviel war, Harley Biker, welche sich gnadenlos mit irgendeinem flambierten Geist abschossen (die schliefen mit in der Linde, am nächsten Tag mussten ihre Ladies an den Lenker, die Herren durften nur auf den Sozius).

Ja, und irgendwann sind wir dann auch ins Bett – mit vielen Eindrücken, und erwartungsvoll für die nächsten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (23. Mai 2016)

_Freitag, 06.05.16:
_
„Minder zärtlich, aber fröhlicher zeigte sich mir die schöne Selke, die schöne, liebenswürdige Dame, deren edle Einfalt und heitere Ruhe alle sentimentale Familiarität entfernt hält, die aber doch durch ein halbverstecktes Lächeln ihren neckenden Sinn verrät; und diesem möchte ich es wohl zuschreiben, daß mich im Selkethal gar mancherlei kleines Ungemach heimsuchte (…)“

… um es vorwegzunehmen, uns blieb im Gegensatz zu _Heine_ Ungemach erspart und es wurde eine sehr feine Ausfahrt.

Wie schon rauszulesen, das Selketal war das Primärziel. Um von Dankerode dahin zu kommen, muss man allerdings ein paar Kilometer fahren. Nicht wirklich schlimm, kann man doch im nahen Umfeld noch ein paar Wege abklappern. So gurkten wir eine zeitlang um Dankerode und Neudorf herum,







um dann doch endlich das freie Land




und Harzgerode zu erreichen.




Unterhalb des Städtchens lockt am Selketalhang der „Klippenweg“ und im späteren Verlauf der „Pionierweg“ - beim vorherigen Kartenstudium, bzw. in diversen Tourenportalen war nicht so richtig ersichtlich, was/wie fahrbar ist.







In der Realität löst sich die Nummer auf – im Nachhinein kann ich nicht mal mit Bestimmtheit sagen, welchen Weg wir wann genau gefahren sind. Es war in jedem Fall eine geniale Kombination – Aussichten, Trailpassagen (der Tunnel!), Pfade, zum Ende nach Mägdesprung sogar 'ne halbwegs rassige Abfahrt.



















Wir fanden es spitze und für unser Fahrkönnen absolut ausreichend.
Weiter das Selketal abwärts nutzen wir den Selkesteig – sehr nett, feines Weglein, immer mal ein paar Überraschungen zwischendurch.







Auf die Berge will ich steigen, 
Auf die schroffen Felsenhöhn,
Wo die grauen Schloßruinen
In dem Morgenlichte stehn. 

Ja, da war doch noch was – die Burgruine Anhalt, immerhin Namensgeber eines bedeutenden Adelsgeschlechts und heutigen Bundeslandes. Sollte man vielleicht mal hinauffahren...

Dorten setz' ich still mich nieder
Und gedenke alter Zeit,
Alter blühender Geschlechter
Und versunkner Herrlichkeit.

Gras bedeckt jetzt den Turnierplatz,
Wo gekämpft der stolze Mann,
Der die Besten überwunden
Und des Kampfes Preis gewann.

Epheu rankt an dem Balkone,
Wo die schöne Dame stand,
Die den stolzen Überwinder
Mit den Augen überwand.

Ach! den Sieger und die Siegrin
Hat besiegt des Todes Hand –
Jener dürre Sensenritter
Streckt uns alle in den Sand.

Viel übrig geblieben von blühender Herrlichkeit ist nicht wirklich – paar Mauerreste und nur anhand der vielen Infotafeln eine ungefähre Vorstellung der Dimension dieser Burg. 




Tja, Erde zu Erde, Sand zu Sand – weniger als ein Wimpernschlag der Zeitgeschichte.

Nach einem Imbiss in Harzgerode wurde Neudorf angepeilt, 




wo es im Bauernstübl wieder das vorläufige Tour-End-Getränk gab.
Ein halbes Stündchen später waren wir dann auch schon wieder unter der Dusche in der Linde zu Dankerode.

Fazit des Tages: Sehr schöne Runde, relativ viele Wanderer und auch Radfahrer – allerdings nie störend. Die Ausschilderung war deutlich besser als an der Wipper, möglicherweise ist das Gebiet so etwas wie ein touristischer Hotspot der Region.


----------



## Th. (26. Mai 2016)

_Sonnabend, 07.05.16:_

Heller wird es schon im Osten 
Durch der Sonne kleines Glimmen, 
Weit und breit die Bergesgipfel 
In dem Nebelmeere schwimmen.

Nein - so früh sind wir nie losgekommen, vielleicht auch weil uns im Gegensatz zum _Christian Johann Heinrich_ die Wirtsleute nicht geweckt haben. Sollten sie auch gar nicht, gingen die abendlichen Veranstaltungen in der Wirtsstube doch immer recht lang (mein Kämmerlein lag genau darüber - ich weiß also Bescheid) und der wackere Jongleur der Pfannen und Gewürze brauchte auch morgens noch eine geraume Zeiteinheit, um uns das Startmenü vorzubereiten.

Das Tagesziel war nur vage umrissen - das Josephkreuz auf dem Großen Auerberg war auserkoren, alles weitere sollte das Schicksal fügen.
So stellten wir uns ein weiteres Mal dem markierungs- und wegzustandsbetreffenden fragwürdigem Bereich der oberen Wipper







und erreichten recht abwechslungsreich den Schlussanstieg zum Punkt des Begehrens.
Dort zauderten wir kurz - die Beschilderung war doch etwas überdenkenswert.




Beginnen wir mal mit dem runden Ding ganz oben (den Aufkleber in der Mitte ignorieren wir mal).
Es handelt sich um das Verbotszeichen 250 der STVO, welches besagt:
_"Verbot für alle Fahrzeuge! Krafträder und Fahrräder dürfen geschoben werden. Das Schild wird im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch "Einfahrt verboten" oder "Durchfahrt untersagt" genannt.
(...)Hier darf man niemals hineinfahren. Zusatzschilder müssen beachtet werden."_
und weiter
_"Fußgängerbereich (Zeichen 239, 242, 243) benutzt oder ein Verkehrsverbot (Zeichen 250, 251, 253 bis 255, 260) nicht beachtet" 10€ Bußgeld, 0 Punkte für Radfahrer, Motorisierte zahlen 20€. (Quelle)_
(Wozu zählen eigentlich E-Biker?)
Das "Bikers welcome" Schild halte ich für verkehrsrechtlich ohne Bedeutung und widmet man dem Mittleren einen gewissen Zusatzschildstatus gemäß STVO ein, frage ich mich schon, zu welcher Spezies die Führer der gefühlt 100 Motorradfahrer, 2 Dutzend Radler und der Handvoll KFZ auf dem Berggipfel zählen. Angestellte sind im Übrigen nicht erwähnt - heißt, die können eine gebührenpflichtige Sondergenehmigung erwerben.
Ansonsten ist's 'n Riesenrummel und Gewimmel auf dem Auersberg - wenn auch nicht ganz zu vergleichen mit dem Hexentanzplatz oder dem Brockengipfel (mein ganz persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck)

Die Konstruktion ist schon beeindruckend







die Eintrittspreise aber auch.
Aber was solls - bissel Systemkritik muss auch sein:

Lebet wohl, ihr glatten Säle! 
Glatte Herren! glatte Frauen! 
Auf die Berge will ich steigen, 
Lachend auf euch niederschauen.

...und wenn gerade kein Berg da ist, steigen wir eben auf einen Turm.
Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass dieses Eisenteil von über 100.000 Nieten zusammengehalten wird? (sagt wikipedia)







Ich hätte auf mehr pro Jahr getippt.

Aussicht hat man von oben ganz gut,
Brocken:



und Richtung Nordost (unser Revier vom Vortag)




Man sieht auf diesen Bildern eigentlich ganz gut, dass die Topographie des Unterharzes regelrecht flach ist (sozusagen 'ne Hochebene auf 400m üNN im Tiefland) - außer den paar Tälern ist es eigentlich brettflach. Würde ich mir von einem Geologen gerne mal erklären lassen.

Die Abfahrt runter zur Straße war ganz hübsch, leider wie überall stark forstwirtschaftlich geprägt.

-----gleich geht's weiter mit Teil 2 - dem weiteren Schicksal sozusagen-----


----------



## Th. (26. Mai 2016)

...weiter mit Text und Bild...

Der Weiterweg führte uns durch navigationstechnisch verwirrendes Gelände - Ziel war Güntersberge, allerdings bot sich uns verwöhnten Dresdnern wieder die beschilderungs- und markierungstechnische Nulllösung, sowie ein ausgedünntes OSM-Wegenetz. Zudem sollte man wissen, dass der Bereich im Prinzip aussieht wie der Moritzburger Forst ohne die Teiche, d.h. keine Berge, keine Seen. Dazu keine Schilder und keine Wandermarkierungen. Die OSM bekannten Wege waren auch nicht zwingend korrekt kategorisiert - gepunktet kann durchaus 'ne 3m Forstautobahn sein.
Nun ja, mit viel Glück, Instinkt und der Sonne näherten wir uns Güntersberge




Lieblich war die Gegend im Prinzip ja...
...allerdings das erste Schild im Ort



also bitte!

Obwohl wir weder Pfennige, Cent oder höherwertigere Zahlungsmittel rektal auswerfen können, beehrten wir umgehend die nächste gastronomische Einrichtung, um unser schwer erknufftes Salär zu vertun.




Frisch gestärkt erreichten wir alsbald entlang der oberen Selke Straßberg (um den Tag abzurunden hatte ich mir noch ein paar Variationen entlang des Selketals ausgewählt, auch inspiriert durch Kommentare und Links im Harz Forum - danke nochmal an @Ritter Runkel ) und zogen die erste Schleife zum Malinusteich und via oberen Poetenweg wieder zurück nach Straßberg - hübscher Weg.




Zweiter Abstecher hoch zur Grube Glasebach - noch mal Blick zurück: Schiefer Baum mit Kirchturm Straßberg und Brockenhintergrund




Umgedreht - da ist das Besucherbergwerk




man könnte jetzt einfahren, allerdings bin ich klaustrophobisch nicht sonderlich sattelfest ...

"Und nun soll man auf allen Vieren hinab klettern, und das dunkle Loch ist so dunkel, und Gott weiß, wie lang die Leiter sein mag. Aber bald merkt man doch, daß es nicht eine einzige, in die schwarze Ewigkeit hinablaufende Leiter ist, sondern daß es mehrere von fünfzehn bis zwanzig Sprossen sind, deren jede auf ein kleines Brett führt, worauf man stehen kann, und worin wieder ein neues Loch nach einer neuen Leiter hinableitet. Ich war zuerst in die Karolina gestiegen. Das ist die schmutzigste und unerfreulichste Karolina, die ich je kennen gelernt habe. Die Leitersprossen sind kotig naß. Und von einer Leiter zur andern geht's hinab, und der Steiger voran, und dieser beteuert immer, es sei gar nicht gefährlich, nur müsse man sich mit den Händen fest an den Sprossen halten, und nicht nach den Füßen sehen, und nicht schwindlicht werden, und nur bei Leibe nicht auf das Seitenbrett treten, wo jetzt das schnurrende Tonnenseil heraufgeht, und wo vor vierzehn Tagen ein unvorsichtiger Mensch hinuntergestürzt und leider den Hals gebrochen."

...nun mögen die Grube Karolina und Glasebach nicht identisch zu sein - nö nö, draußen ist es doch viel schöner.

Unsere Schleife führte uns weiter über den informativen Berglehrpfad







und gerade wo es am schönsten war und wir in die nächste Selketalschleife wollten, holte uns völlig unvorbereitet das Heine'sche Ungemach des Selketals ein - Denis' KS Lev (für die "So'n-Scheiß-brauch-ich-nicht" Vertreter: das ist 'ne recht teure Variostütze!) wollte ums Verrecken nicht mehr "oben bleiben", Luftdruck und Öl zischten bei Belastung aus allen möglichen Ritzen - tja, da konnte man nur noch das letzte Vaterunser sprechen und das Teil seinem Schicksal überlassen.




Nun, am Ende waren wir froh, dass das erst am Sonnabend und recht nah am Quartier passierte. So rollerten wir entspannt ins temporäre Heim, tranken ein Frustbier zusätzlich, aber eigentlich waren wir mit der Gesamtbilanz ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2016)

_Sonntag, 08.05.16:_

"Die »Harzreise« ist und bleibt Fragment, und die bunten Fäden, die so hübsch hineingesponnen sind, um sich im Ganzen harmonisch zu verschlingen, werden plötzlich, wie von der Schere der unerbittlichen Parze, abgeschnitten. Vielleicht verwebe ich sie weiter in künftigen Liedern, und was jetzt kärglich verschwiegen ist, wird alsdann vollauf gesagt."
Ein letztes Mal sei nochmal auf _Heine_ zurückgegriffen - Abreise war angesagt. Es war schön im Harz!
Ein paar letzte Stunden blieben noch bevor es mehrspurig dem verkehrstechnischen Feiertagsendkollaps vor Dresden entgegenging...
Wir wanderten noch mal um Stolberg herum (zur Erinnerung, Denis' Sattelstütze hatte keine Lust mehr - und permanent abgesenkt zu fahren...ich verstand Denis.)
Die Runde um Stolberg war ausgesprochen hübsch. Unten im Ort war irgendein Schützenfest mit Umzug und Tamtam - wir bestaunten von oben die Stadt mit ihren winzigen Häuschen und Gäßchen.







Schon rund 300 Jahre vor Heine (keine Ahnung ob der je in Stolberg war) äußerte sich ein nicht ganz Unbekannter zur Stadt. Die Chronisten schreiben:
_„Als anno 1525 Freitags nach Ostern Dr. Martin Luther Stolberg besuchte und mit seinem Freunde Reiffenstein auf diesen Berg spazierte, verglich Er die Stadt Stolberg gar füglich einem Vogel. Das Schloß meinte Er, wäre der Kopf, der Markt der Rumpf die beiden Gassen die Flügel, die Niedergasse der Schwanz“_.
Nun, wir standen auch bei der Lutherbuche, keine Ahnung was dereinst an Psychotropika greifbar war - auf einen Vogel wären wir nicht gekommen:




---Ende---


----------



## Th. (27. Mai 2016)

Als Nachtrag vielleicht noch die gpx Daten:
Donnerstag
Freitag
Sonnabend

...und sonst?
Na klar, immer wieder lecker Speis' und Trank:







und abends dann was Richtiges...




Mich irritierte etwas die Kategorie ("Für den kleinen Hunger"), auf Nachfrage wurde gesagt, dass damit eher der kleine Hunger auf die Geldbörse gemeint wäre...
Das Rostbrätl war jedenfalls ausreichend auch für den großen Hunger (und lecker sowieso!)




...und jetzt wirklich Schluss.


----------



## tanztee (28. Mai 2016)

Schöner Bericht von Th., dem bikenden Bewahrer literarischen Kulturgutes! Das war ja fast wie seinerzeit Stumpis Italienreise mit dem Goethe in der Hand 


"IchhabdasmalstudiertModusON:"
Zu dem so lustig beschilderten Weg kann ich nur vermuten: Am Ende ist das gar keine gewidmete Straße, und dann können die hintackern was die wollen ... ansonsten würde ich die Allgemeinverfügung der zuständigen Unteren Straßenbehörde zu gerne sehen  (das sind die mit der Exklusivlizenz zum Schildaufstellen) ... die Zusatzzeichen entstammen ohnehin nicht dem Verkehrszeichenkatalog ... andere Verkehrszeichen sind nicht erlaubt.
Wenn Du das nächste mal also so Phantasiezeichen siehst, handelt es sich wh. um keine gewidmete Verkehrsanlage.

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (18. Juli 2016)

*Berge - Burgen - Bier*

sowie Baden und Boofen waren die Schlagworte meiner aktuellen Bikepacking Tour für vier Tage ins "Böhmische".

Der Plan war, vom Lužické hory | Lausitzer Gebirge durch die "Bürgstein-Schwoikaer Schweiz" in die Dauber Schweiz | Dubské Švýcarsko (auch Dubské Skály oder Kokořínsko | Kokorschiner Tal genannt)
zu radeln und Melnik als Endpunkt anzupeilen.  
Geplante Tagesetappen um die 30 km und knapp 1000 hm sollten Zeit zum Relaxen, Baden und Erkunden der etwas versteckt und verteilt liegenden Sehenswürdigkeiten geben.
Die Ausrüstung war im Prinzip die schon oft vorgestellte und Bewährte, bissel was Neues sollte auch ausprobiert werden (dazu schreibe ich später mal was im Bikepacking Fred bzw. meinem Blog).

Früh um Sechs sitze ich endlich in der S-Bahn nach Bad Schandau, der Nationalparkexpress und mit einer Stunde Aufenthalt ein Regionalzug bringen mich meinem Startpunkt Jedlová | Tanndorf näher. Kurz nach 9 beginnt somit 

*Tag #1: Vom Lausitzer Gebirge zum Einsiedlerstein*





Als ich diesen "Trail" durchs Unterholz kurz nach dem Bahnhof hochschiebe





fallen mir die drei unvermeidlichen Zutaten einer vollständigen Biketour ein: Der Falschrumtrail, der Verfahrer und die Fruststrecke. Nummer 1 meinen ich nun schon bewältigt zu haben ... 

Das erste Ziel ist der Konopáč (Jelení skála | Hirschstein), an dem ich während meiner ersten Bikepackingtour vorbeigefahren bin. 

Wo sich auch nur eine Lichtung zeigt, schießt das Grün geradezu in die Höhe. Könnte man da nicht eine Art Zügel an den Lenker binden, um nicht alle Brennesseln mitzunehmen?





Dann geht es nur noch zu Fuß weiter





bis ich von den Felsklippen eine beschränkte Aussicht habe. Markant im Vordergrund natürlich der Jedlová | Tannenberg:





Danach rolle ich hinab zur Fernstraße über den Schöber (Nová Huť) und nach einigen Metern verschluckt mich auch schon ein tiefer Fichtenforst. Über glatte Asphaltwege rolle ich nach Rousínov | Morgentau und bin auch bald im Gebiet des Sandsteins angelangt - ein schöner Trail schlängelt sich unter Felsen im Údolí samoty | Tal der Einsamkeit entlang:





Rast bietet sich an der Studánka Augenwasserquelle an (heißt tatsächlich so!) und schon ist der erste Abstecher geplant. 

Zuerst taucht ein mir nicht namentlich bekannter Fels auf, der sich auch so nicht erklimmen läßt:





Doch einige Minuten später rücken die Havraní Skály | Rabensteine ins Blickfeld:





Ich schmeiße das Bike ins Gebüsch und kraxel zur Aussicht hinauf. Lohnt sich:





Das ... ja das ist tatsächlich der Klíč | Kleis, schier zum Greifen nahe! Aber auch der Rest kann sich sehen lassen, hier ein Blick in westliche Richtung:





So rolle ich zurück und folge dem blau markiertem Wanderweg aus dem Tal heraus. Es wird richtig steil:





DAS ist jetzt der Falschrumtrail  Merke: schon bekannte, zu erwartende Falschrumtrails zählen nicht, es muß dich kalt erwischen!

Oben geht es erstmal durch zugewachsene Trails 





die teilweise mit unsichtbarer, nurmehr "fühlbarer" Rille versehen sind. Matschlöcher unterbrechen die Monotonie, dann zeigt sich der Ortel | Ortelsberg und es geht richtig steil bis fast aufs Dach. Kurz unterhalb ist die Markierung zu Ende und es bietet sich nur eine mäßige Aussicht. Ein schmaler, kaum sichtbarer Pfad könnte ja der Abfahrt dienen, aber tatsächlich führt mich meine Fußerkundung zu diesem Felsen 





mit dieser Aussicht:





Der Weiterweg zirkelt linkshaltend um den mittleren Berg auf dem rechten hinauf und am Fuße rechts liegt dann das Tagesziel Sloup v Čechách | Bürgstein.

Der Downhill ist nicht schwer, nur steil und den markierten Wanderweg verlassend gelange ich wieder in die aufgelockerte Wiesenlandschaft. Ein Blick zurück auf den Ortel mit seinen Felsklippen:





Etwas später am Waldrand öffnet sich der Blick bis hin zum Jeschken (mal einer der wenigen Einsätze meines Superzooms):





Auch der Ralsko | Rollberg ist nicht weit, Erinnerungen an die Bikepackingtour vom vorigen Jahr werden wach ...

Nach teils unschönen, versumpften und verwinkelten Trails geht es über teils neu gebaute Forststraßen zu einer Wanderwegkreuzung mit einer kleinen Kapelle und schon schiebe ich zum vorhin erwähnten rechten von den drei Bergen hoch - der Slavíček | Slabitschken:





An der linken Kante kann man sogar unschwer die Klippe ersteigen und erfreut sich einer begrenzten Aussicht vor allem auf den Ralsko | Rollberg.

Jetzt kommen die erhofften Trails, wobei mir schon klar ist, dass ich hier in einem touristischen Hotspot mitten in der Hochsaison biken will 

Zunächst schlängelt sich ein Pfad steil hinunter, ein Steilstück das nur der Furchenbildung dienen würde kann zum Glück umfahren werden. Schon kommt Sandstein ins Spiel und es holpert ordentlich über Sandsteinstufen und Wurzeln. Zweimal muß der Fuß raus, aber es kommt dennoch Flow auf! 

Ich bemühe mich außer Sichtweite anderer Wanderer zu bleiben, höhre sie aber schon "Kolo" (=Rad) sagen. Es klingt entspannt 

Dann treffe ich auf ein Felsenriff, was in der zur Tourenplaunung bemühten Literatur als mit verfallener Baude bestanden erwähnt wurde. Die Zeiten ändern sich, und wie so oft, haben die Tschechen ganz pragmatisch einen Sendmast mir Wendeltreppe versehen:





Für 20 Kronen darf man durchs Drehkreuz; Getränken, Eis und Wanderkarten werden feilgeboten. Vor den Stufen ist erstmal eine Kofola fällig, bevor ich mit inzwischen weichen Knien hochschnaufe. 

Sicht auf Sloup v Čechách | Bürgstein, mit dem bekannten Felsen Sloup | Einsiedlerstein (rechts am Teich):





Jetzt kommt noch ein Trail vom feinsten, spätnachmittag ist da auch nicht mehr so viel los. Man muß dennoch einen unbeobachteten Moment erwischen, bevor man quasi mitten durch ein Freilichttheater fährt:





Schon bin ich am Wahrzeichen des Ortes angelangt. Dort war ich schon vor vielen Jahren und einsetzender Regen lässt mich nur ein Beweisfoto schießen:





Vor dem stärker werdendem Regen flüchte ich in ein Kaffee und warte erstmal ab:





Wie ich mit Wohlgefallen bemerke, etabliert sich in Tschechien (wieder?) eine Kaffehauskultur, früher gabs da nur türkischen Kaffee und lecker Torte war größtenteils unbekannt.

Der Kollege hier macht den Krümelverwerter und hüpft unablässig über alle Außentische:





Der Regen läßt nach und ich rolle zum Zeltplatz am See. Ein Sandstrand, diverse Labungsstellen aber auch zahlreiche Luxuscamper und Dudelrockmusik erwarten mich dort. Das ist jetzt nicht ganz der stille, verträumte Zeltplatz mit Wiese, Herzelbude und Wasserpumpe, aber es ist gerade noch erträglich. 
Auspacken und Ausrüstung sichten:





Am Strand direkt darf man nicht zelten, aber ich nutze die andere Seite des Zaunes als Zeltgestänge.
Nach dem Sprung ins erfrischende Naß und zwei blonden Erfrischungen muss ich unter mein eigentlich viel zu flach abgespanntes Tarp kriechen, da nun der Regen einsetzt. 

Abendprogramm im Frischluft-Channel:





Es regnet. Und regnet. Und regnet. 
Jezt muß ich auch noch pinkeln! Aber wie 
Schlangenmenschartig schlüpfe ich in die Regensachen und krieche im Liegstütz aus dem Tarp heraus. Wieder reinkriechend, versuche ich, möglichst wenig Nässe mit hineinzubringen. Meine Sachen für morgen sind natürlich noch naß vom Auswaschen, dito das Handtuch. Das verteile ich alles auf der Bodenplane längs der Isomatte, welche zum Glück eine ordentliche Dicke (und damit Höhe) aufweist.

Zwischendurch beschließe ich, mich einfach komplett in Regensachen hinzulegen, und den Schlafsack in den Drybag zu verstauen, da dummerweise an einer eigentlich abgedichteten Stelle, wo in der vorigen Tarpversion eine Öse dran war, am Stoffband sich dochtartig Tropfen bilden und auf den Schlafsack tropfen.

Dann wird es doch ein wenig frisch, und ich muß den Schlafsack wieder rauskramen. Das Tarp hängt duch, typisch Silnylon eben, einige Schnüre kann ich immerhin etwas nachspannen.

Unruhige Stunden erwarten mich, bei jedem Windstoß werde ich wach und hoffe auf genügend Schutzwirkung meiner minimalen Behausung. Werde ich die Tour abbrechen müssen, da ich ja praktisch kaum noch trockene Sachen habe? Wie wird das Wetter sich morgen entwickeln?

_Fortsetzung folgt!_

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (19. Juli 2016)

*Berge - Burgen - Bier: Tag #2*

So wie der Tag aufgehört hat, fängt er auch an. Der morgendliche Blick aus dem Zelt:





Jetzt muss ich eine Entscheidung treffen: entweder die Tour ist hier und jetzt praktisch zu Ende oder ich fahre heute auf Straßen einfach weiter und hoffe auf baldiges Regenende.

Erstmal gibt es Kaffee und Frühstücksbrei unterm Tarp, dann beginne ich mich umzuziehen und packe die feuchten Klamotten in einen Beutel (Notiz an mich: wieder mehr Yoga üben!).
Das Tarp hält sich ganz wacker (aufgenommen durch die Folientüte):





Nachdem ich in strömendem Regen alles eingepackt habe, geht es noch kurz in den Sanitärbereich und um 11 sitze ich wie ein Froschmann auf dem Rad und pedaliere die Landstraße nach Svojkov | Schwoika. Dort will ich spontan entscheiden, ob ich den grün markierten Wanderweg oder besser Landstraße nach Zákupy | Reichstadt fahre. Mein MTB will weg von der Straße und so geht es durch weite, stille, tropfnasse Wälder, beschauliche Täler und Offenlandschaften mit alten Bauernhäusern. Bei schönem Wetter sicher ein Geheimtipp!

In Zákupy werfe ich schnell einen Blick in das weitläufige Schloß einschließlich bewohntem Bärenzwinger. Aber auch da steppt heute nicht der Bär, Meister Petz liegt auf der faulen Haut. Weiter geht es den Cyklotrasa folgend Richtung Hradčanské stěny | Kummergebirge, die offene Landschaft ist mittlerweile schier endlosen Kieferforsten gewichen.

Ich zücke das Outdoorhandy, quasi der fotografische Plan B:





Ein Baum neben dem anderen ...





Kurze Rast im Kummergebirge:





Die geplanten Trails und Forstwege durchs Gebirge kann ich ja nun vergessen, aber die Gegend hat auch so ihre Merkwürdigkeiten:





An einem nicht enden wollenden Wildgehege entlang fahrend erreiche ich schließlich die Zeltplätze rund um den Máchovo jezero | Hirschberger Großteich (oder auch einfach nur Macha-See genannt).

Dass ich hier - touristisch gesprochen - in die Höhle des Löwen geraten bin, wird mir gleich nach dem Erreichen der Straße klar gemacht:





Aber es gibt auch ruhige Ecken, ich erreiche nun endlich die "Waterkant":





Nachdem ich drei Campingplätze auf der Suche nach einer Hütte vergebens abgeklappert habe, fahre ich Richtung Doksy | Hirschberg und folge einem Hinweis auf ein Restaurant. Genau da werde ich fündig und miete für eine Nacht eine geräumige Hütte an, die ich auch ganz für mich alleine habe.
Es ist nachmittag, und der Regen hat nach fast 20 Stunden ohne Pause entgültig aufgehört. Nach einem Kaffee packe ich erstmal aus und dekoriere mein temporäres Heim kräftig um:





Ungalublich, was alles naß geworden ist. Überall klebt Sand dran und drin. Ich behalte meine Klamotten größtenteil einfach an, hab je eh nichts mehr zum Wechseln mit und bin nun mit auswaschen, abwischen, auswringen und Dinge sichten längere Zeit beschäftigt. Um das Rad kann ich mich erst morgen kümmern, das steht eingeschlossen in einem Wirtschaftsraum im Restaurant.
In selbiges lenke ich nun meine Schritte um mir erstmal den Frust mit zwei Bier hinunterzuspülen und mich zu stärken.

Danach will ich meine kalten und feuchten Füße etwas aufwärmen und spaziere ein wenig um dem See nach Doksy hinein.

Netter Marktplatz:





Auch die eine oder andere Gasse gefällt:





Ein Lädchen hat noch offen, Zopfkäse und Riegel wandern in die Tüte. Ich schlendere weiter und gelange zu einem Naturlehrpfad. Alles ist ruhig und friedlich, die Partypeople feiern wohl heute in der eigenen Hütte und der Abend versöhnt mit dem Tag.

Dazu passen einfach die Worte des hier geschätzten Dichters Karel Hynek Mácha (der in dieser Gegend allgegenwärtig zu sein scheint):

_Dort, wo der See bereits den Berg bespült,
Das Abendrot im Wellentanz sich kühlt
_​_


_
Dann krieche ich unter die Bettdecke und frage mich beim Einschlafen, ob morgen wohl alles trocken genug zum Weiterkurbeln sein wird ...
_
Fortsetzung folgt.

_
ride on!
tanztee
_



_


----------



## Falco (19. Juli 2016)

Hübsch was du da gemacht hast, doch so recht habe ich die Idee von dem Tarp nicht verstanden wenn das bei Regen so umständlich ist. Bei meinen 11 Tage ohne Tarp mit Übernachtung unter freiem Himmel bin ich bei drohendem schlechtem Wetter einfach so lange gefahren bis ich den nächsten Unterstand gefunden habe. So hab ich mir auch den Auf- sowie Abbau gesparrt.

Bei mir waren 3 Tage dauerregen dabei, Regenhose und Reckenjacke mit einer Schicht Polyester unter drunter ging problemlos. Die anderen Sachen sind Wasserdicht in der Rahmentasche verschwunden. Im Regen ging es dann einfach nonstop ohne Ausnahmen durch den Schlamm. Die Pausen habe ich mir allerdings gespart, da die mir zu eckelig waren und man dann durch die Unterbrechung wieder eine trockene Stelle zum Klamottenwechseln suchen muss um sich eine weitere Schicht anzuziehen und wenig später noch eine um diese Schicht wieder los zu werden. Denn die Regensachen bringen nichts wenn beim Umziehen trotzdem alles nass wird.

Dann im Regen so lange in den Abend fahren bis man einen Unterstand mit Standhöhe gefunden hat. Im OSM sind die ganzen überdachten Pausenbänke eingezeichnet, je nach Windstärke hat man da mal mehr mal weniger Auswahlmöglichkeit. Dort angekommen kann man entspannt seine Plane ausbreiten und schon hat man einen sand-/dreckfreien Boden wo man sich umziehen kann. Mit Radjacke mit verlängertem Rücken schaft es der Sand auch nicht in die Klamotten. So reichte es sich im Unterstand mit dem Handtuch den Kopf etwas abgetrocknet und rein in den Trockenen Schlafsack. Am nächsten Morgen entspannt die Regenhose und Regenjacke über die trockenen Sachen ziehen, frühstücken und nachdem alles trocken verpackt ist, weiter durch den strömenden Dauerregen. Da stört der Schlamm auch nicht, ab und an müssen mal die Handschuhe durch das Wasser gezogen werden, doch das ist schon alles.

Die Sony kann so etwas Regen übrigens auch ab, die ist nicht aus Zucker


----------



## tanztee (19. Juli 2016)

Falco schrieb:


> Bei meinen 11 Tage ohne Tarp mit Übernachtung unter freiem Himmel


Ja da trifft mich doch der Blitz! Der Falco ist unter die Bikepacker gegangen ... da bin ich ja gespannt wien Flitzbogen!!
Ja das Tarp ... die Idee war ja, entspannt an Badeseen zu Campieren und abends ein Helles zu schlürfen nach dem Schwimmen 
Im Endeffekt habe ich mir dann auch gedacht, das nächste Mal besser in einer der unzähligen Höhlungen und Felskammern zu pennen, die ich dann alle gefunden hatte.
Es gibt natürlich auch Gegenden, wo man keine gescheite Hütte findet und das mit dem ewig weiterradeln hat bei mir konditionell doch dann sehr schnell seine Grenzen. Aber Deine Methode hat natürlich auch was für sich, so bin ich ja im Prinzip bei meiner ersten Bikepacking Tour vorgegangen.

Ich will zeitnah noch Tag 3+4 tippen und dann Feuer frei (bin auf Deine Regensachen gespannt). 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Falco (19. Juli 2016)

So würde ich es nicht beschreiben, überredet wurde ich dazu. Hatte ich dich nicht damals auch in meiner Unterhaltung zum Thema Outdoorausrüstung für unwissende eingeladen? 
Meine 11 Tagen waren das 1000 Meilen Rennen 2015, unwarscheinlich das ich dazu noch was schreibe. Da ist dein Ausflug deutlich spannender.

Meine Ausrüstung ist auch nur 0815 Bikebravo zeugs zusammengewürfelt mit den Outdoorprodukten aus dem oberen Preissegment. Das ist noch so spannend wie deinen Massgeschneiderten Lösungen.

Am ehesten solltest wir da @leler aufwecken. Der erholt sich grade, er hat offensichtlich bis zum schluss alles gegeben da er den letzten Tag durch die Nacht gefahren ist um 3:53Uhr im Ziel anzukommen. Verrückt!

Sicher dauert es noch eininge Zeit bis wir was von ihm hören, daher bleibt für dich noch genug Zeit deine Geschichte zu vollenden.

Als vorgeschmack an den Anschluss zitiere ich mal @leler sein Echtzeitbericht 2016

03.07.2016 19:52:52 58 km
Gruesse an Elbspitze.de! Tilo

04.07.2016 19:11:34 241 km
Gruesse an Lisa! Tilo

05.07.2016 19:15:19 349 km
Gruesse ans ZfH Leipzig! Tilo

06.07.2016 19:56:12 487 km
Gruesse an die BAE Zwönitz! Tilo

07.07.2016 18:36:10 607 km
Dnes Spindler M. > Post(a) > -3kg > 

08.07.2016 19:21:57 749 km
wenig Schlaf > :-(

09.07.2016 19:45:52 855 km

10.07.2016 18:19:01 1010 km
Nach 1 Woche Kühle plötzlich Hitze :-( ca 100km do/bis SK. Gruesse an Beate! Liest Du auch fleißig mit? .-)

11.07.2016 19:43:56 1149 km
Track cp2>3 schwerer als im vorjahr + 2. Tag mit tropischen Temp. >30c > :-(

12.07.2016 19:21:31 1210 km
Endlich wieder etwas kühler.

13.07.2016 18:12:49 1291 km
Krizna: Lost & found: diky @ MTBikerka! (Bananas) - Glückwunsch an Uwe1+2! Super Rennen! - z.Z. ohne Konk.> Speed + Motivation zurück > :-(

14.07.2016 18:56:41 1382 km
Morgens dauerregen > staub klebt wie zement am rad :-( abends sonne + almidyll mit hoher tatra. Ausblick entschädigt .-) wieder keine anderen racer, aber frische spuren . noch 2 tage?

15.07.2016 18:27:40 1496 km
noch 1 Tag ?

16.07.2016 18:10:25 1626 km
Sehr schwerer Tag: pausenlos seit gestern unterwegs, vormittags Dauerregen, wind & kälte. 2 fuhrten umgangen. Rad trotzdem verschlammt :-(

17.07.2016 03:53:25 1682 km
Geschafft! Herzlichen Dank an Familie/Freunde/Kollegen/Supporter! Ganz besonders wieder an Udo, Marcus & Richard von Stein-Bikes! Hat alles perfekt durchgehalten. Super Arbeit, Richard!


----------



## tanztee (19. Juli 2016)

*Berge - Burgen - Bier: Tag #3
*
Tag 3 soll mich nun mitten in die Dauber Felsenwelt bringen und eine Nacht will ich definitv draußen pennen! Erstmal steht der Klamottencheck an: Naja, so 95% trocken schätze ich mal, der Rest wird dann durch Körperwärme erledigt! Nur das Hineinschlüpfen in die nassen Treter erzeugt ein spezielles Gefühl.

Check Fahrrad: Oje ... 





Mir gelingt es dann doch, die Kette zu ölen (Werkstatt unterwegs: leicht und funktional) und die Standrohre zu reinigen. Dann rolle ich gemütlich los, um in Doksy noch eine Wanderkarte zu kaufen. Durch die Gassen





und statt auf Trails zunächst auf Cykltrasa





kurbel ich in weitem Bogen durch endlose Kiefernwälder dieser Burg entgegen:





Bin ich durch ein Zeittor gefahren? Da baut doch einer ein original Bauernhaus neu oder wieder auf, es sieht aus wie auf alten Postkarten.

Im Ort unterhalb der Burg Bezděz | Bösig muss ich mein Rad an ein paar Buden abstellen (habe zu dem Zwecke extra ein winziges Zahlenkabelschloß dabei - 50g) und laufe im Strom der Touristen zu einer der bedeutendsten böhmischen Burgen.





Die teils wieder sanierten bzw. gesicherten Burgreste sowie die Aussicht vom Bergfried sind beeindruckend, ich verbringe einige Zeit mit Schauen und durch die Burg kraxeln.

Blick ungefähr in nördliche Richtung:





Wieder unten am Rad muss ich direkt den Imbiß ansteuern, der mit dem Bier der Varnsdorfer Microbrauerei "Kocour" wirbt. Das ist heuer nicht im Faß, dafür aber süffiges Antošův ležák, wo ich mir ein kleines gönne. Das soll ja die Downhillfähigkeiten verbessern, sagen die Forscher!

Berg, Burg und Bier auf ein Foto gequetscht:





Noch ein letzter Blick auf die Burganlage, 





dann folgt ein schöner, größtenteil flowiger Downhill in Richtung der Felslandschaft:





Der Trail schlängelt sich durch Kiefernforste, ich biege ahnungslos um die Ecke an einem kleinen Felsen und da ...





... eine ausgebaute Boofe! Im Elbsandsteingebirge auf dem Weg zum "Erlebnispark Sandstein" erfolgreich ausgerottet, haben die tschechischen Tramper diese Kulturform des draußen Pennens in versteckten Winkeln erhalten und pflegen sogar das Brauchtum des Boofenbuches:





Nach erflogreicher Eintragung rolle ich weiter über einsame Pfade, blicke erneut zurück zur Burg





rolle durch kleine Dörfer, wo die Häuser sich an Felswände kleben und Felskammern ausschlegeln wohl mal Volkssport gewesen sein muß:





Der weiche Sandstein, der die Kletterer eher nervt und nur wenige bedeutende freistehende Felsen entstehen ließ, läßt sich andererseit eben gut bearbeiten. Die Spuren der Bearbeitung sind allgegenwärtig, fast jedes alte Bauernhaus hat seinen Felsenkeller, ausgehauene Nischen und dergleichen mehr.

Zur nächsten Burg hin gerät die Tour zur Landpartie, Schnappschuß vom Dorfplatz:





Nach dem dritten Kringel klappts auch mit dem rollenden Selfie:





Kurz vor der nächsten Burg kann ich mich in dieser putzigen Wirtschaft stärken:





Es gibt Kofolo und Salzstangen:





Die nächste Burg ist jetzt nicht so der Brüller, mir ist das auch zuviel Spektakulum im Hof. Oder bin ich durch Burg Bösen einfach nur "verwöhnt"? Das ist jedenfalls die Burg Houska | Hauska:





Aber der Wanderweg hinab entpuppt sich als abwechslungsreicher Trail:





Es geht auch noch steiler:





Hier finden sich auch richtige MTB-Cyklotrasa, wobei es da größtenteils über breite Forstwege geht:





Nun bin ich mitten in der Daubaer Schweiz angelangt. Das sieht so aus, dass alte Bauernhäuser, behauene Felsen und ein Teich in ein idyllisches, kaum befahrenes Tal eingebettet sind:





Da finde ich auch einen der an sich zahlreichen "Schlucken", also ein ausgeschlegelter Wasserablaß oder Durchfluß:





Weiter rolle ich durch Täler und Dörfer, bis ich in ein kleines ansteigendes Tal abbiege, dass mir noch aus grauen Vorzeiten als Biwakplatz bekannt ist. Man wird ja zu der Ecke nicht gerade von deutschsprachigen Reiseführen erschlagen, ich musste sogar tief in meinem eigenen Archiv meiner handgeschriebenen Fahrtenbücher aus der analogen Zeit schürfen.
Scheint ja noch alles so zu funktionieren wie früher:





Ja, ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen wenig ausgeprägten Feslüberhang. Mein Nachtlager:





So beginnt das Campleben, mit Essen kochen, Schlafplatz herrichten und einem Einschlafbier der besonderen Güte, vorsorglich im Imbiß unterhalb der Burg Bösen gebunkert:





Die 14% sind nur die Stammwürze, das Teil hat so 6 Umdrehungen, zeigt sich im "Glas" bernsteinfarben und hat einen kräftigen, Ale-typischen  Abgang.

_Fortsetzung folgt. _

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (19. Juli 2016)

Mehr!


----------



## tanztee (20. Juli 2016)

CC. schrieb:


> Mehr!


Bier?





Micropivovar U Labut' (Zum Schwan)

Na zdraví!
tanzte


----------



## tanztee (20. Juli 2016)

*Berge - Burgen - Bier: Tag #4 und Schluß!
*
Am letzten Tag in freier Wildbahn wird in aller Herrgottsfrühe das Matrazenhorchen durch diesen extraterrestrischen Lichtwecker beendet:





Jetzt kann ich mich bei Tageslicht umsehen:





Weiter links stehen auch noch Besen, Rechen; es hängen 2 Schrotsägen an der Wand ...
In aller Ruhe gibt es Frühstück und ich packe alles zusammen. Dass ich mitten im Sommer hier alleine bin, wundert mich schon - schließlich deutet die ganze Anlage auf rege Benutzung hin. Neben mehreren Feuerstellen und einer hüttenartigen Überdachung mitten im Wald gibt es für die ordentlichen Tramper auch das hier:





Um 8 bin ich abflugfertig und schiebe erstmal auf eine Art Kamm hoch. Ein knorriger alter Kirschbaum muß als Schildträger herhalten:





Ich will dem gelben Wanderweg folgen, die auf OSM eingetragene  STS-Wertung 3 hat hier mein Interesse erregt. Es handelt sich um den Trail, den ich absichtlich verlinke, mit dem Hinweis: *unfahrbar!
*




Rollen kann ich nur meterweise, an sowas wie Flow ist gar nicht zu denken. MÖÖÖP!
Auf dem GPS endtecke ich eine Abfahrt ins Tal, muss aber noch ein paar Schleifen zirkeln. Da entdecke ich ein Hinweisschild auf einen Abstecher.
Fotorätsel: Finde den Weg!





Bei sowas müsste man für den deutschen Wanderwege-TÜV ein Sauerstoffzelt aufstellen  
Überaupt fällt mir auf, dass hier die Tschechen ziemlich schmerzfrei sind: Wer zu blöd ist die objektiven Schwierigkeiten zu erkennen, der ist eben Anwärter für den nächsten Darwin-Award ...

Oben waren wieder mal die Sandsteispechte aktiv, man könnte sogar drin pennen wenn man den Rucksack hochgehieft bekommt:





Wieder runter gerutscht quäle ich mich noch ein paar Meter auf dem unfahrbaren Trail (so malerisch es auch anmutet)





bis es ins  Planý důl runtergeht. Auf eher glatten Forstwegen erreiche ich die Straße, die schließlich ins Herz der Dauber Schweiz führt: dem Kokořínský důl | Kokoschiner Tal. Eigentlich beginnt es schon in Ráj, aber so zwischen den Pokličky und der Burg Kokořín würde ich mal das Filetstück verorten.
Ich versuche mich zunächst auf dem rot markierten Wanderweg, es gibt auch rollbare Abschnitte:





Dann weiche ich auf die Straße aus, der Weg ist mit Wurzelteppichen durchsetzt und ich bin ja auch mitten an einem touristischen Höhepunkt angelangt: den Pokličky | Topfdeckeln, DEM Wahrzeichen der Daubaer Schweiz:





Da geht es nur über übelst steile Holzstufen hoch, das Rad muß unten warten. Ich rolle weiter auf der Straße, fahre an einem westernartigen Zeltcamp vorbei. Deren flüssige Labung kühlt schon mal im streng geschützten Naturreservat:





Dann fahre ich an einem von früher bekannten Zeltplatz vorbei, wirklich nur eine Wiese mit Herzelbude (Neu! Jetzt getrennt für Mann und Frau.)





und Wasserpumpe:





DAS ist Zelten in seiner Urform! Kostet ja auch nur umgerechnet 2 Euro pro Nase, Nacht und Zelt.

Weiter rolle ich unter der Burg entlang, raste kurz am Abzweig zur Burg. Das ist wohl das Gravitationszentrum des Tales, schließlich finden wir hier Imbiß, Restaurant und Hotel direkt nebeneinander, ein Informationszentrum mit Computerterminal in einer Holzhütte - und eine knallgelbe Hummelbahn tuckert auch vorbei.

Aber alles hält sich hier im Rahmen, auch wenn die motorisierten Biker das Tälchen auch schon für sich entdeckt haben. Es ist weniger das _eine_ Highlight was den Reiz des Kokoschiner Tales ausmacht, vielmehr die Abfolge aus Felsen, Weitungen, Weihern, Bauernhäusern und die zahlreichen, zu ausgedehnten Erkundungen einladenden Seitentäler.

Auf der Suche nach Trails habe ich zu Hause einfach was zusammengeklickt und das GPS damit gefüttert. Wie wird das wohl in echt aussehen? Hoch aufs Riff jedenfalls so:





Abe es gibt auch ein Runter. Die Sandsteinspechte waren auch hier unterwegs und haben einen genialen Trail in den Fels gepickelt:





Ja, da ist er, der versteckte technisch-flowige Trail:





Der Trail zirkelt durch die Felsen, das Grinsen wird immer breiter:





Vollgepumpt mir Adrenalin geht es jetzt über derbe Betonstufen, wo mir das Grinsen doch ein bissel einfriert. Das sind so Teile, die im Längsschnitt etwa ein Sägezahnprofil aufweisen, damit es ja auch richtig hackt

Was bin ich froh über meine Z1, die hier voll ihren Job macht! Doch zwischendurch krieg ichs im Kopf nicht klar, weil in einem Feedbag am Lenker was klappert  
Da ist die Sonnenbrille drin  zwar keine teure, aber mehr als zwei pro Jahr will ich dann doch nicht verbrauchen.
Ich steige in die Eisen und beseitige das Schlapper-Klapper-Übel. Jetzt nen Kaltstart? Ich rede mir zu: Du kannst das, du hast das geübt!!! Mit einem inneren moralischen Arschtritt geht es aus dem Trackstand weiter, direkt auf eine Kurve hinter der letzten extra freigespülten Stufe zielend!
Am letzten großen Plumps fängt auch noch ein Mordsteil von Hund an zu bellen ... Nerven! Ein Königreich für Nerven!!

Der Wald spukt mich aus auf die Straße durchs Tälchen, gleich gegenüber eines Biergartens, wo schon die ersten Biervernichter chillen. Ja, geschafft!

Jetzt fahre ich im Tal wieder zurück und folge einem anderen Wanderweg nördlich der Burg, den ich zuerst in BSB-Manier hochtragen muß. Da ist auch schon der oblogatorische Abzweig zu alten Felsenkammern.
Ohne Kaminkletter-Grundkenntnisse geht hier gar nichts:





Nachdem ich in geräumigen Felskammern und einem Riff ohne Aussicht herumgeklettert bin, erwarte ich nun weitere Trails. Nicht so schnell, eine Felsgasse mit teils weniger als Lenkerbreite ist zu überwinden:





Da balanciere ich, drehe und wende das Rad über weitere enge Holztreppen und frage mich, ob ich heute nochmal zum Rollen komme. Weiter oben wird mein Fleiß belohnt, es läßt sich bis auf wenige blöde Stellen ganz flowig kurbeln:





Am Ende gibt es sogar noch einen netten DH über eine Felsplatte und ich gelange zu einem anderen Wanderweg. Hier haben auch wieder die Sandsteinspechte ganze Arbeit geleistet:





Das ist eine Art geräumige Luxusboofe mit zwei Ausgängen (einer aufs Felsriff hinauf):





Dann geht es einen schönen flowigen DH über Holzstufen in das nächste Tal, welches ich nach Süden rolle. So langsam muß ich die Finalisierung der Tour einleiten, schließlich wartet noch ein würdiger Abschluß auf mich.

Aber hier hinauf muß ich natürlich auch noch:





Weitläufige Kammernsysteme, Treppen und Räume könnte ich nun erkunden, aber mir sitzt die Zeit ein wenig im Nacken.

Über den derb steilen Anstieg zum Ort Kokořín und durch eine offene Landschaft kurbel ich mit etwas mehr Pedaldruck stetig bergab nach Melnik, kaum dass ich die Blicke auf Milleschauer, Geltschberg und den markanten, "heiligen" Berg Říp werfen kann.

Dann verfahre ich mich auch fast noch auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof! Als ich den Bahnsteig schwitzend erreiche, fährt auch schon der Zug Richtung Ústí | Aussig ein und ich klettere hinauf:





Aber lange hänge ich da nicht rum, springe in Litoměřice | Leitmeritz wieder raus und schlage mich zu einem gans speziellen Örtchen durch 





_Hintergrund:_ als Reaktion auf die "Marktbereinigung" (Lesen!) durch die großen Lebensmittelkonzerne haben sich allerorten sog. "Micropivovar" (Mikrobrauereien) gegründet. Diese brauen kleine Mengen klassischer und spezieller Biere, welche teils nur in der dazugehörigen Kneipe ausgeschenkt und in Plasteflaschen verkauft werden. Wie das von mir schon oft gelobte _Falkensteiner_ aus Schönlinde ist auch das hier unfiltriert und unpasteurisiert - und eine Wohltat für die industriebiergepeinigte Kehle!

Leider fährt der Wanderexpress in einer Stunde, so dass ich nur noch einen Schnappschuß vom Marktplatz mache





und mich ansonsten auf die geschmackliche Verlängerung des Urlaubsgenussen freue 





So rolle ich viel zu schnell aus meiner geliebten Bergheimat nach Hause. War der Zug bis Pirna voll mit Wanderern und Radlern, steigen nun die ersten "Spitzenprodukte" der menschlichen Evolution zu, wo es gerade fürs Dynamo Fan-T-Shirt und ein Biermischgetränk für jede Hand gereicht hat ein: Alder, willkommen zu Hause 

*Fazit:*
Ich denke, dass kann wohl nach meinen Berichten jeder selber ziehen 
Im Detail:
Die_ Dauber Schweiz _an sich ist zwar ein kleines Paradies auf Erden mit ihren stillen Tälern, Felsen, und verträumten Wegen selbst unweit der touristischen Hotspots, aber trotz vieler ausgewiesener MTB-Cyklotrasa ist es nur was für Kaputte, wenn man da ernsthaft biken will.
Zum gemütlich rollen mit dem 29er oder Gravelbike aber sicher der Tipp!
Selbst der Gegend um den Macha-See kann man ruhige Stellen entlocken, auch die Burg Bösig ist die Reise wert.
Auf vielen Trails will nicht so das rechte Trail-Feeling aufkommen, das sollte man sich vorher klar sein. Dafür gibt es dann immer wieder Highlights wie das Einsame Tal und andere absolut versteckte Ecken!

*Planungshinweise (für Nachahmer):*
Wer sich nun nicht abschrecken läßt und auch ein wenig bikemasochistisch veranlagt ist, muß nach den ganzen Trails und Highlights schon tüchtig suchen. Hier einige Tipps:

Mapy.cz - beim Reinzoomem kommen dann viele verlinkte POIs mit Fotos
Cykloserver kein Geheimtipp, aber muß hier mit rein
Googeln nach _Daubaer Schweiz_ und mal bissel stöbern, da findet sich auch mal was - etwa auf diesem Blog (eine meiner Quellen auch für den Kegelweg).
Bücher - für einzelne Punkte bzw. Teile des Tourengebietes - gibt es eins von Bellmann und einen Kletterführer (runterscrollen!) mit Wanderungen von Albrecht Kittler.

Bis zum nächsten Abenteuer sagt tanztee:

*Ahoj, kamarádi!*


----------



## CC. (20. Juli 2016)

Klasse! Das ist mal wieder ein echter 'tanztee'. Da beneide ich Dich schon um die schöne Tour, die Landschaft und... das Boofen *seufz
Danke für den Bericht und die eindrucksvollen Bilder und Hintergründe.
CC.
(Sind die paar Wurzeln wirklich S3? *ungläubichguck)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (20. Juli 2016)

Erstmal danke an alle für die vielen Daumen 



CC. schrieb:


> (Sind die paar Wurzeln wirklich S3? *ungläubichguck)



Da passt die STS Skala einfach nicht. Ne Autobahn ist ja auch nicht S0. Es ist eher Trampelpfad als Trail und ich hätte die STS-Wertung nicht eingetragen. Den Weg muß man einfach den Wanderen überlassen!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Juli 2016)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als heimlicher (na, nun nicht mehr) Mitleser und Fan. Spannende Touren und schön geschrieben. Bitte so weitermachen!


----------



## g-tour (31. Juli 2016)

Und der zweite heimliche Mitleser + Fan.
*TOP!*


----------



## feddbemme (3. August 2016)

Ich war hier bis jetzt stummer Mitleser von tollen Touren und guten Berichten. Um auch mal was beizutragen, ist hier der "Erlebnisbericht" von unserem Urlaub vor einem Monat:


Jeder Mountainbiker hat ja irgendwie so eine Liste von Aktionen, die er nochmal durchführen möchte und Orten, die noch mal bereist werden müssen. Ob es nun ein Alpencross, eine Mehrtagestour mit Minimalgepäck oder die Teilnahme an einem 24h Rennen ist. Für die abfahrtslastiger Veranlagten sind an der Stelle einige Bikeparks rund um die Welt verteilt und warten auf einen Besuch.

Schon als ich mit Mountainbiken anfing, sah ich einen Rennbericht über die Megavalanche.
Massenstart oben auf dem Gletscher mit 350 Leuten und anschließend ein ewig langer Trail bergab. Hübsch sahen die Bilder ja aus, aber die Teilnehmer habe ich doch recht zügig (zu dem Zeitpunkt war der höchste von mir mit dem MTB bereiste Berg vermutlich noch der Windberg bei Freital) als absolut bescheuert und durchgeknallt abgestempelt. Wer macht denn bitte so etwas?

Über die Jahre ging es mit meiner Fahrtechnik voran und irgendwann nistete sich so langsam der Gedanke in meinem Kopf ein, dort vielleicht auch eines Tages mal teilzunehmen.
Als ich letztes Jahr am Vorabend eines Endurorennens bei einem gemütlichen Lagerfeuer saß und mir dort ein Bericht aus erster Hand präsentiert wurde, überkam mich dieses kribbeln, dass jeder kennt, der gerade den Plan gefasst hat, irgendwas dummes zu machen…

Der Entschluss stand fest. Sobald es sich ergibt, muss ich da auch mal hinfahren.

Irgendwann im Herbst fing ich dann also an, alle Leute anzuquatschen, die erreichbar waren und entweder selbst aktiv biken gehen oder wenigstens schon mal ein MTB in Aktion gesehen haben. Die Reaktionen zeigten das volle Spektrum von „das steht auch auf meiner Liste, wenn es zeitlich klappt, bin ich dabei“ über „klingt gut, allerdings bin ich skeptisch“ (häufig in Verbindung mit der Sorge von Material- oder körperlichem Verschleiß) bis hin zu „hackts?“

Zum Jahresbeginn stand nun die Anmeldung bevor und die lange Liste befragter Leute war stark bis sehr stark geschrumpft. Sie bestand genau genommen nur noch aus mir und @Ferro
Egal, die Erfahrung von vergangenen Urlauben hat gezeigt, dass man auch zu zweit ein Auto ausreichend voll bekommt.


Am Morgen des 1. Juli ging es dann also mit dem Auto Richtung Alpe d'Huez, damit wir die Zeit vor Ort vollständig nutzen können. Immerhin war ja das Liftticket für 9 Tage gebucht.

Die beiden kommenden Tage verbrachten wir im Bikepark direkt über unserer Zeltwiese. Sonntag wurden wir zwar von unseren Zeltnachbarn aus Düsseldorf gefragt, ob wir mit hoch auf den Gletscher kommen, aber eine zu entlüftende Bremse hinderte uns daran. Stattdessen hatten wir Gelegenheit, uns mit dem Staub vor Ort anzufreunden.




Wir hatten uns ja außerdem vorbereitet, indem jede Menge Videos von der Qualifikation und dem Rennlauf geguckt wurden. Schon als wir mit dem Lift über die vermeintliche Quali-Strecke fuhren, hatten wir jedoch ein recht ungutes Gefühl. Das Gefälle kommt in den Videos halt doch nie so rüber und für das große Steinfeld reichte schon die Vogelperspektive, um den Mut zu verlieren.
An der entsprechenden Stelle angekommen, wirkt diese doch einigermaßen fahrbar, aber im Renntempo mit Verfolger hinten dran können wir uns das trotzdem nicht so richtig vorstellen.

Abends fragen wir natürlich die Düsseldorfer, die das Rennen aber nicht mitfahren, sondern die Bikeparks der Region abklappern wollen, über den Gletscher und die Strecken danach aus. Sätze wie „das große Steinfeld? Ja, da gabs eins, das ging direkt nach dem Gletscher los und endet kurz über dem Campingplatz“ (was dann etwa 1000 Tiefenmeter wären) bestärken uns in der Vermutung, mit der Rennanmeldung nicht die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.

Montag morgen geht es daher mal ganz nach oben, um uns selbst anzusehen, auf was wir uns da eingelassen haben. Mit von der Partie ist noch unser Zeltnachbar Pierre, der allein angereist ist und vernünftigerweise nicht alleine auf den Gletscher möchte. Da die Gondel auf der steilen Seite des Berges hochfährt, überkommt uns auf den letzten Metern zum Gipfel ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Oben angekommen, haben wir allerdings erst einmal die Gelegenheit, das unglaubliche Panorama zu genießen. Einzig den Mont Blanc kann man leider nicht sehen, da dieser von der Aussichtsplattform aus durch den Gipfel verdeckt wird.










Als wir uns mehr oder weniger Sattgesehen haben, geht es zur Skipiste. Mal wieder zeigt sich, dass Internetvideos das Gefälle nicht wiedergeben. Während wir an der Kante stehen, frage ich mich noch, ob die Skipiste noch eine rote ist, oder vielleicht auch schon eine schwarze sein könnte. Allerdings stehen wir dort nicht allein und auch die anderen Gruppen machen ziemlich betretene Gesichter. Wenigstens sind wir mit unserem fahrtechnischen Unvermögen nicht ganz allein…

Irgendwie geht es den ersten Abschnitt der Piste bis zur Kurve herunter, wo es erst einmal flacher wird. Unter anderem kann man hier wunderbar probieren, ob man auf dem Hintern oder mit der etwas kontrollierteren 3-Punkt-Technik schneller ist. Das Ergebnis ist übrigens, dass die Technik mit niedrigerem Schwerpunkt mal wieder dafür sorgt, dass man eher unten ankommt 

Dummerweise ist der zweite Abschnitt des Gletschers dann doch noch mal einen Ticken steiler als der erste, sodass man sich fragt, wie man da überhaupt runter kommen soll.



Aus einer anderen Gruppe meint noch jemand „Wenn de fährst, dann fährste“ und ist weg. So schwer sah das dann doch gar nicht aus.

Unser Versuch, zu fahren endet dank dosiertem Einsatz der Vorderradbremse schon nach jeweils 100m. Ich schaffe es dabei, mein Rad festzuhalten, Ferro muss den Hang reichlich 50m hochlaufen, um sich seines wieder abzuholen. Also probiere ich es mal ohne Vorderradbremse und blockiere einfach nur das Hinterrad. Ziemlich zügig bin ich bei einer Geschwindigkeit, die ich so eigentlich gar nicht fahren wollte, insbesondere da die Spurrillen extrem kicken. Im flacheren Abschnitt muss ich sogar die Hinterradbremse noch öffnen, da die Spurrillen hier durch den weicheren Schnee zu tief sind und lege damit noch mal an Geschwindigkeit zu, während ich mittlerweile fast die halbe Pistenbreite brauche, um mich auf dem Rad zu halten. Kontrolliertes fahren war etwas ganz anderes… vllt 200 Tiefenmeter später schaffe ich es endlich, anzuhalten und brauche erst einmal einige Minuten um durchzuschnaufen.



Deutlich weniger spektakulär geht es die letzten Tiefenmeter Gletscher hinab und ab auf den Singletrail. Dieser ist größtenteils schön flowig, allerdings regelmäßig mit Stellen gewürzt, die man sich mal kurz ansehen kann, bevor man diese runtergurkt.



Nach einem vernünftigen Gegenanstieg geht es erst einen wunderschönen flachen Trail über eine Wiese, bevor die Strecke im Wald verschwindet und steil wird. Zunächst handelt es sich noch um eine sehr schön gebaute Bikeparkstrecke, nachdem man an Oz vorbei ist, wird es zu einem Wanderweg, der mit einem engen Spitzkehrensegment überrascht und sonst zügig mit kleinen Schlenkern geradeaus geht. Anschließend fahren wir mit dem Bus von Allemont nach Oz und von dort mit der Gondel wieder zurück zum Campingplatz. Das Liftnetz hier ist wirklich beeindruckend groß.

Der Dienstag wurde daraufhin von einer großen Basteleinlage geprägt, da Ferros Schaltwerk in der ersten Abfahrt des Tages nähere Bekanntschaft mit einem Geröllbrocken machte und daraufhin das Schaltauge brach. Selbstverständlich war kein Ersatz mitgereist, sodass auf dem Campingplatz Metallsäge und Feile organisiert wurden und ein Schaltauge für irgendein anderes Rad „geringfügig“ modifiziert wurde, um es in den Rahmen zu bekommen.

Mittwoch ging es noch einmal hoch auf den Gletscher und wir sahen uns die Strecke noch ein zweites mal an. Das Schneefeld fuhren wir diesmal in sauberer 3-Punkt-Technik. Da man auf diese Weise recht sicher die Piste herunter kam, hatte ich meine Strategie gefunden. Der Trail fuhr sich nun einigermaßen flüssig und wir hielten nur noch gelegentlich an, um uns noch einmal bessere Linien durch einige Passagen zu suchen (zu denen ich dann natürlich im Rennen häufig den Abzweig verpasste) oder mit Leuten zu quatschen. Unten angekommen wirkte die Strecke dann fast machbar und es war hauptsächlich noch die Frage, ob der Fitnesszustand dann auch erlaubt, die Strecke gänzlich ohne Pause durchzufahren und ob man dem Druck im Rennen auch noch stand hält.

Donnerstag fuhren wir recht viel auf der Qualifikationsstrecke, deren Streckenverlauf sich leicht geändert hatte und das Steinfeld unter dem Lift umfahren wurde. Stattdessen ging es eine andere Steinplatte herunter, in der es weniger Linien gab und die schnellste von uns fahrbare Linie trocken war. Ungeschickterweise fuhren wir Donnerstag etwas zu viel, sodass die Hände am Ende des Tages recht platt waren.

Außerdem machten wir abends noch einige Fotos, die Ferro leider seine Quali-Teilnahme kosteten, da er sich für ein gutes Foto recht spektakulär zu dicht in Bodennähe begab und sich daraufhin am Freitag nicht renntauglich fühlte.









 
Am Quali-Tag war ich erst recht spät an der Reihe, sodass wir es früh gemütlich angehen konnten. Die anderen sagten mir, an welcher Stelle sie zum anfeuern stehen und ich begab mich mit über einer Stunde Wartezeit in der Liftschlange zum Start.
Die Aufregung war vor meinem ersten Massenstart groß. Nacheinander wurden die Startnummern aufgerufen und mussten sich in ihrer Reihe aufstellen. Ich stand in Startreihe 3 und war mir stark unsicher, ob das nun gut ist, weil ich weit vorne bin oder eher schlecht, da so mehr Leute über mich drüber fahren können.
Nach dem Aufruf, dass wir uns auf dem Trail bitte fair verhalten sollen und einer kurzen Erklärung, dass wir uns abends alle im Rennbüro einfinden müssen, um unsere Startreihe für die Finalrennen zu erfahren, ertönte das Alarma und schickte uns in unseren Qualifikationslauf. In den Schotter-Serpentinen direkt am Start fuhr ich recht verhalten, kam aber gut durch.
Anschließend wurde meine Geschwindigkeit auf dem Trail zunächst von vor mir fahrenden Startern und fehlenden Überholmöglichkeiten limitiert, bis ich nach der Hälfte der Strecke meine Hände merkte. Diese waren vom Vortag noch leicht geschwächt und meine Gabel hatte ich im Laufe der Woche immer härter abgestimmt, damit sie mir auf den schnellen Parkstrecken nicht dauernd durchschlägt. Dies machte sich nun bemerkbar und ich war zunehmend nur noch darauf konzentriert, den Lenker festzuhalten.
Entfernt nahm ich zwischendurch noch die Rufe der anderen am Streckenrand wahr, bevor es auf die Wiesenquerung ging.



Mit meinem Qualifikationslauf landete ich schließlich in der zweiten Startreihe des Challenger-Rennens, das direkt am nächsten Morgen stattfinden sollte.

Meine Hoffnung am Sonntag zu starten, um meinen müden Händen einen Ruhetag zu gönnen hatte sich damit nicht erfüllt. Zu allem Überfluss wurde mir bei der Abholung des Aufklebers mit der Startreihe auch noch gesagt, dass ich bitte 6:15 am Lift sein solle, um meinen Start nicht zu verpassen.
Am Abend bereitete ich abschließend noch so viel wie möglich vor, da sonst mit Sicherheit irgendetwas auf dem Gipfel gefehlt hätte.

So richtig wach wurde ich am nächsten Morgen durch den kalten Wind an der Mittelstation. Während ich noch zweifelte, ob wirklich alle Sachen, die ich anhatte in den Rucksack passen und gleichzeitig unsicher war, ob das auch für den Gipfel reicht, verspeiste ich mein halbes Baguette mit Camembert. Der Mann neben mir fragte noch, ob ich verschlafen hätte, dass ich in der Liftschlange frühstücken muss…



Oben angekommen bot sich mit der Morgensonne ein beeindruckendes Panorama, falls sich das irgendwann einmal ergibt, muss ich zum Sonnenaufgang auf so einem Gipfel stehen.




Zunächst starteten die Frauen, bevor wir unsere Aufstellung in den Startreihen einnahmen. In der Aufregung vor dem Start fiel mir erst ein, dass die Helmkamera noch nicht angeschalten war, als wir schon fuhren. Da meine Spur nach wenigen Metern jedoch komplett blockiert war, bot sich bald die Gelegenheit, diese anzuschalten. Die zweite Hälfte des Gletschers lief dann wesentlich besser und ich kam mit der mittlerweile bewährten 3-Punkt-Technik zügig hinunter.
Mit ein paar Verfolgern im Nacken und auf jemand anderem aufsitzend brauchte es eine Weile, um einen eigenen Fahrrythmus zu finden, dann kam ich allerdings sehr gut voran.

Nach mittlerweile 20 Rennminuten hatte ich jedoch das Pech, dass die vorrausfahrenden Fahrer so viel Staub aufgewirbelt hatten, dass ich den schmalen Pfad nicht mehr klar erkennen konnte, sodass das Vorderrad plötzlich einen halben Meter abtauchte und mich unsanft über den Lenker beförderte. An der Stelle ist übrigens interessant, wie zügig man Fragen, die man akustisch nicht verstanden hat, beantworten kann, weil es sich ohnehin um ein „Are you ok?“ handelt.
Die folgenden Minuten wurden dafür aufgewendet, einen Schuh wieder anzuziehen, den Sattel und Lenker wieder zu richten und einigen anderen Fahrern bei ähnlichen Kunststücken zuzusehen.
Mit einem kleinen anschließenden Strauchler ging es dann weiter und die mittlerweile etwas langsameren Fahrer ermöglichten mir recht gut, sich wieder auf dem Rad zurecht zu finden.

An einer fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolleren Stelle (Das Steinfeld oben im Bild) hatten sich wieder die anderen platziert, und motivierten mich durch laute Rufe, bevor es auf die Wiesenquerung und in den Gegenanstieg ging. Dieser bot sich wunderbar an, um mit dem Puls wieder etwas herunter zu kommen und sein eigenes Tempo zu finden. Leider schaffte ich es auf den letzten Metern nicht mehr an einem Fahrer vorbei, der auf den kommenden Tiefenmetern bis zum Wald alle kräftig aufhielt. Von hinten wurden die Rufe auf französisch zunehmend lauter. Auch wenn ich es nicht verstand, war der Tonfall dann doch mehr als deutlich. Mittlerweile wollten auch die Bremsen nicht mehr so richtig, da sich zum einen die Hände wieder meldeten und sie sich zum anderen durch das nötige Dauerschleifen extrem erhitzen und stark quietschten.
Irgendwann ging es dann auf einen Forstweg und wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal überhaupt war ich froh, abseits eines schönen Trails Tiefenmeter zu vernichten, da die Hände sich hier wunderbar entspannen konnten. Im darauffolgenden Abschnitt wurde meine Geschwindigkeit dann nur noch von der Handkraft bestimmt und es war nicht mehr möglich, die Bremse mit einem Finger zu betätigen.
Gegen Ende fand ich wieder in meinen Rhythmus und beendete das Rennen schließlich in der Mitte des zweiten Viertels.

Zum Abschluss des Urlaubs ging es am Sonntag noch einmal zum anfeuern des Haupt- und Amateurrennens (wir haben es sogar in den großen Pinkbike-Fotobericht geschafft: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13695784/ ) und eine Runde Wandern.


----------



## darkJST (3. August 2016)

Schöner Bericht



feddbemme schrieb:


> (...) falls sich das irgendwann einmal ergibt, muss ich zum Sonnenaufgang auf so einem Gipfel stehen.


Wie wärs damit auf so einem Gipfel aufzuwachen? Das steht noch auf meiner To-Do-Liste


----------



## feddbemme (3. August 2016)

Stimmt, mit Kaffee im Schlafsack liegen klingt irgendwie deutlich verlockender als stehen.


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 0*



Das 1000-Meilen-Rennen-2016 ist zwar schon wieder einige Wochen Geschichte, aber die Siegerehrung am Samstag („Afterparty“ – siehe https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1263660666980555.1073741909.100000099022463&type=3 ) ist vielleicht ein guter Anlass, doch noch ein paar Zeilen darüber zu schreiben.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!
Euer "Leler"


*Prolog:*

Gemessen an berühmten Langstreckenrennen wie dem Race accross America (RAAM) oder dem Transcontinental Race (TCR) klingen die reichlich 1600km der Transzchechoslovakia recht harmlos. Doch das täuscht: Da die 1000 Meilen quer über die Gebirge Tschechiens und der Slowakei führen, kommen so deutlich über 30000 Höhenmeter zusammen – offroad, also größtenteils auf Trails und Wanderwegen. Zum Vergleich: Das berühmt-berüchtigte MTB-Etappenrennen Cape Epic in Südafrika bringt es gerade mal auf die Hälfte. Von den Dimensionen her entspricht die Strecke, die Jan Kopka und sein Organisationsteam zusammengestellt haben, etwa einer halben Tour de France. Nur ohne Profisportler und ohne den Komfort eines Etappenrennens, wo im Ziel Masseuse, Leibkoch, Mechaniker und last but not least ein bequemes Hotelbett auf die Recken warten. Bei den 1000 Meilen läuft die Uhr erbarmungslos weiter – egal, ob Du gerade fährst, den Weg suchst, isst, schläfst oder reparierst. Und natürlich gibt es auch keinen Materialwagen, der Dir im Notfall das entscheidende Ersatzteil reicht oder gar ein ganzes Ersatzrad. Die „unsupported Racer“ haben die Wahl: Entweder alles mitnehmen, was kaputt gehen kann oder pokern und hoffen, dass der nächste Fahrradladen nicht zu weit weg oder gerade Wochenende hat. Ein Defekt kann einem durch die Entfernungen schnell mal einen Tag Zeit kosten, Probleme mit der GPS-Aufzeichnung sogar zur Disqualifikation führen, denn neben den vier Kontrollpunkten ist vor allem der GPS-Track der Beleg, dass man die Strecke komplett absolviert hat. Die 1000 Meilen sind daher ein ultimativer Materialtest. Alles das macht die Tranzchechoslovakia zum wohl härtesten MTB-Rennen der ALTEN Welt. Härter sind wahrscheinlich nur noch in der NEUEN Welt die Tour Divine (2700 Meilen) durch die Rockys und das eiskalte Iditarod Trail Invitational (1000 Meilen) in Alaska.

Zugegeben, diese Rennen kenne ich nicht – dafür das 1000er um so besser: 2012 zum ersten Mal mit einem schweren Reiserad gestartet und aus Zeitgründen nur 500 Meilen gefinished (in 9 Tagen). 2013 mit einem deutlich leichteren Mountainbike dann die 1000 Meilen in 15 Tagen geschafft (siehe MTB-Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenberichte-aus-sachsen-und-vogtland.497394/page-44#post-12081754 ). 2015 dann hitzebedingt nur die 500 in 8 Tagen da mein Tempo wieder wie im ersten Jahr zu langsam war, um die volle Distanz in den zwei Wochen Urlaub zu schaffen.

Weshalb tue ich mir das also noch einmal an? Vielleicht weil es aus trägen alten Säcken kernig-sportliche Racer macht? .-) Oder mich die Herausforderung aus Kondition, Fahrtechnik, Logistik und Material immer noch reizt? Oder die Frage offen ist: Was wäre drin mit systematischem Training vorher? Oder ich diese Berge einfach liebe?


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 1*

Doch der Reihe nach:

Selten war eine Vorbereitung so chaotisch. Leider habe ich mich viel zu spät entschlossen, von einem Hardtail auf ein Fully umzusteigen. Dank der Jungs von Stein-Bikes in Chemnitz wurde der Umbau noch pünktlich fertig. Nur für Testfahrten fehlte dann am Ende die Zeit. Ein fataler Anfängerfehler. Wenigstens einmal mit allem Gepäck sollte man vorher ins Gelände. Statt dessen entstaube ich erst am Vortag die Bikepackingtaschen, packe und packe und packe. Entnervt setze ich die Pack-Tortur nach viel zu kurzer Pause am Sonntag ab 4 fort. Eine Zeit, zu der man eigentlich ordentlich vorschlafen sollte. Um diese Zeit packen ist aber auch nicht mein Ding und so ist der erste Zug weg und der zweite und schließlich entschließe ich mich, das Rad in den Kombi zu werfen und den notgedrungen zwei Wochen im benachbarten Kurort auf deutscher Seite stehen zu lassen. Zumindest bin ich so rechtzeitig in Hranice (Rossbach), um die Startnummer abzuholen, mich erkennungsdienstlich behandeln zu lassen und was sonst noch so dazu gehört. Ein relaxter Start sieht jedenfalls anders aus.

Auch der Blick auf die Minimalistenfraktion ala Vorjahressieger Jan Tyxa baut nicht wirklich auf: Verglichen mit ihm habe ich locker 15kg mehr am Rad. Das mag man gar nicht in km/h umrechnen und Jan hat garantiert nicht die letzten Nacht mit Packen verbracht. Das Wiedersehen mit alten Leidensgenossen wie Uwe aus Sebnitz macht dagegen echt Freude.



*Tag1:*

Pünktlich 15 Uhr heult am Markt die Sirene auf und der Tross von rund 150 Bikern, Rollern und Läufern setzt sich unter Applaus in Bewegung. Gemäß dem Motto des Rennes von einem zum anderen Ende der ehemaligen Tschechoslowakei geht es zunächst an den westlichsten Punkt der CR – zum Dreiländerpunkt Bayern-Böhmen-Sachsen. Danach ein kleines Stück den ehemaligen Kolonnenweg am Eisernen Vorhang entlang und dann Richtung Vogtland. Das Feld zieht sich langsam auseinander. Als ich Kraslice (Graslitz) erreicht habe, ist es bereits dunkel und der erste „Abflug“ dank nassem Gras unbeschadet überstanden. Bevor es ins Erzgebirge hinauf geht, noch schnell Cola an der Tanke fassen und dann beginnt die erste Kletternacht. Langsam, aber stetig steigt der Weg auf knapp 1000m an. Immer wieder funkelt es im Dunkeln: diverse Racer, die sich für heute zum Biwakieren hingelegt haben und deren Taschen das Licht meiner Kopflampe reflektieren.

_> 8h netto / 97km / 2000hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 2*


*Tag2:*

Eigentlich wäre jetzt um Mitternacht auch Zeit, etwas zu pausieren. Aber ein bequemer Platz dafür ist nicht in Sicht. Vielleicht oben auf den Wiesen bei Prebuz (Frühbuss)? Weit gefehlt, diese Nacht wird bitternasskalt. Leider habe ich den TempSensor für den GPSmap62 nicht eingepackt und kann so nur schätzen: Irgendetwas zwischen 0 und 4°C. (Offiziell werden in dieser Nacht -1,4°C als Minimum im Isermoor gemessen.) Bibbernd rolle ich durch den dichten Nebel der Hochmoorregion. An Schlaf ist vorerst nicht zu denken, also weiter. Vor Bozi Dar (Gottesgab) wird es langsam hell und auf dem Anstieg zum Klinovec (Keilberg) dann auch mal wieder ein Biker, der auf den letzten Höhenmetern etwas schneller ist, aber auch mehr Schlaf und weniger Gepäck hatte. Kurz nach 6 ist der Gipfel erklommen, die kleine Ehrenrunde um die Ruine gedreht und schnell noch ein Erinnerungsfoto gemacht. Von all dem bekommen die Organisatoren in ihrem Bus noch nichts mit. Wir sind offensichtlich früher als erwartet dran .-)
















Von jetzt an wird es bis zu Elbe grob gesehen nur noch bergab gehen. Also auf in den Downhill-Trail. (Wie sich später herausstellen wird, habe ich dabei versehentlich ein paar Meter abgekürzt und bekomme dafür 1h Strafzeit aufgebrummt.)

Glücklicherweise hat es in den vergangenen Tagen wenig geregnet und die Hochmoorregion um den Grenzübergang Reitzenhain ist recht trocken. Dank reichlich Proviant spare ich die Mittagspause ein, aber kurz nach Mittag schlägt die Müdigkeit dann doch zu und ich lege mich vor Deutscheinsiedel ein paar Minuten in die Sonne. Als ich aufwache, ist eine Stunde vergangen. Entlang der sächsischen Grenze führt der Track jetzt nach Georgenthal und Moldava (Moldau) nach Cinovec (Zinnwald), wo ein inoffizieller Verpflegungsstopp zum Rasten einladen würde.  Organisator Jan „Honza“ schraubt gerade am Dreirad der überübernächsten Racer-Generation und fragt mit den Maulschlüsseln in der Hand lachend, ob ich Service bräuchte. Ich lehne ebenso lachend ab. Glücklicherweise ist alles noch top. Da seine Family traditionell die Spitzengruppe begleitet, wird es ein Wiedersehen wohl erst im Ziel geben, es sei denn, ich lege noch ein paar Kohlen drauf. Eigentlich wollte ich zum Ende des zweiten Tages die Elbe passiert haben. Das wird nichts, denn die Fähre in Hrensko (Herrnskretschen) verkehrt nur 07:30 bis 21:30, ein Umweg über Bad Schandau würde sicher mind. 2-3h zusätzlich kosten und auf eine schwimmende Durchquerung der Elbe bin ich nicht vorbereitet .-) Später ein kurzer Fotostopp am Mückentürmchen mit Ausblick ins böhmische Becken. 




Soviel Zeit muss dann doch sein, bevor es nach Tis(s)a weiter geht. Kurz nach 21 biege ich in den Ort ab und suche mir ein kleines Hotel. Eigentlich untypisch für ein Outdoorabenteuer, aber auf eine weitere Nacht in der Kälte bin ich nicht scharf und der Schlafmangel fordert seinen Tribut: Abgesehen von dem kleinen Mittagsschläfchen bin ich jetzt seit 40h auf den Beinen und selber überrascht, dass ich noch nicht eingeschlafen bin.

_> 18h netto / 175km / 3700hm_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 3*


*Tag 3:*

Ein paar Stunden Schlaf im Warmen und Trocknen haben Wunder gewirkt: Kurz vor 5 geht es weiter – zum Schneeberg. Es soll ja Biker geben, die dessen verblockte Ostabfahrt fahren. Ich werde wohl nie dazu gehören und bin froh als ich mein „Lastenrad“ über die vielen Sandsteine gehoben habe. (Apropos Schneeberg: Vielleicht nicht perfekt übersetzt, aber sehr lesenswert: Ein Bericht in der Prager Zeitung auf Deutsch: http://www.1000miles.cz/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/16-09-01_Prager_Zeitung.pdf ) Dann hinab zur Elbe und per Fähre nach Hrensko (Herrnskretschen). Gegen 13 Uhr ist Mezni Louka (Rainwiese) erreicht - Zeit für ein ausgiebiges Mittag. Auf den Waldautobahnen durch die Böhmische Schweiz kann ich anschließend im angenehmen Schatten Gas geben, bevor es auf den Feldern rund um Mikulov (Nixdorf) wieder in die Sonne geht und das Thermometer Richtung 30°C klettert. Hier verfahre ich mich kurz und nehme den falschen Feldweg, was kein Drama ist, da der Fehler nach 150m bemerkt und schnell korrigiert ist, aber viele solcher Fehler addieren sich und kosten Zeit. Eine funktionierende Navigation ist bei einem Rennen, wo es logischerweise keine ausgeschilderten Trails geben kann und man sich nur am GPS-Track orientiert, entscheidend. Manchmal nervt es, dass das GPS anscheinend langsamer zu sein scheint als sein Benutzer und mehrere Minuten braucht, um sich zu entscheiden, auf welchem Weg es denn nun ist. In der Hoffnung, dass neuere Geräte hier etwas schneller rechnen, hatte ich einen Edge eingepackt. Da dessen Akku maximal 10h durchhält wollte ich ihn unterwegs per USB & Batterieladegerät aufladen, was prinzipiell funktioniert, aber leider nicht, wenn der Akku im Edge fast komplett leer ist. Dann reicht die Spannung aus den Batterien offenbar nicht mehr zum Laden aus - im Gegensatz zum 220V-Ladegerät, was aber aller 6-10h einen Stopp an der Steckdose für 1-2h erfordern würde und damit für dieses Rennen nicht praktikabel ist. Wieder etwas, was ich im Vorfeld nicht getestet habe und jetzt froh bin, dass ich zum Glück sicherheitshalber den guten alten (langsamen) GPSmap62 eingepackt habe. Sonst wäre das Rennen schon vorbei bevor es richtig angefangen hat.

Apropos Konjunktiv: Das Restaurace auf dem Tanzplan wäre eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit, kurz zu rasten, hat aber schon Schankschluss. Also schnell den Trail hinab und weiter. Die Tankstelle in Horni Poustevna (Obereinsiedel) ist für die nächsten Stunden der letzte verfügbare Verpflegungsposten. Zeit fürs Abendbrot, denn die nächsten Kilometer werden anstrengend. Jetzt folgen die berüchtigten Trails rund um das Nordkap, den nördlichsten Punkt Tschechiens. Auf den anschließenden Wurzeltrails macht sich der Umstieg von Hardtail auf Fully angenehm bemerkbar! Eine Wohltat für den Rücken, der sich erst viele Tage später melden wird, weil ihm der Kudus18 nicht weich genug ist. Womit wir wieder bei meinem „Lieblingsthema 2016“ wären: Ausrüstung vorher lange genug testen :-(

Gegenüber der Hohwald-Klinik bei Neustadt i. Sa. geht die Strecke durchs Unterholz an der Grenze entlang, um später den Grenzweg auf dem Kamm der Oberlausitz zu folgen. Glücklicherweise wurde der Weg vor ein paar Jahren „touristisch ertüchtigt“ und mit diversen Schutzhütten ausgestattet. Eine davon erkore ich gegen 22 Uhr zum Nachtlager und rolle die Isomatte auf der Holzbank aus. Das Schlafdefizit am Anfang zwingt jetzt zu längeren Schlafpausen. Als ich am Einnicken bin, kommt noch ein Racer und schnappt sich die andere Bank in der großen Hütte. Wir versuchen uns möglichst wenig zu stören, auch ich als zum Sonnenaufgang kurz nach 4 wieder aufbreche.

_> 13h netto / 114km / 2300hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 4*


*Tag4:*

Ein Stück geht die Route noch den Grenzweg entlang, macht einen Bogen um die Kleinstadt Sluknov (nach der der Schluckenauer Zipfel benannt ist) und geht dann über Krasna Lipa (Schönlinde) Richtung Süden. Hier lauern schon die Berge der Lausitz. Den  Tannenberg lassen wir aus (wieso eigentlich? .-) ) und machen uns gleich an den Anstieg zum Kammweg an der Lausche. Im Gegensatz zum Malevil-Rennen im Juni ist es jetzt seltsam leer auf den Trails .-) Wer früh aufsteht, darf auch früh rasten: Die böhmische Baude unter der Lausche ist gegen 10 schon zu einem Treffpunkt eines halben Dutzend von 1000-Meilen-Racern mutiert, die aber zu früher Stunde alle noch etwas verschlafen aussehen und recht stumm sind. Wir laben uns an der Gulaschsuppe. Eine halbe Stunde später geht es weiter. Ich will heute noch mindestens bis zum Checkpoint (CP) 1 im Isergebirge. Südlich am Hochwald vorbei folgt mit dem Görsdorfer Spitzberg ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass man bei diesem Rennen möglichst leicht sein sollte, denn an diesem Sandsteingipfel des Zittauer Gebirges wird (nicht zum letzten Mal) mehr getragen als gefahren. Mein Übergepäck macht sich wieder einmal deutlich bemerkbar. Höchste Zeit, Ballast abzuwerfen. Im nächsten Ort Hradek (Grottau) sollte es ja eine Post geben. Hat es auch, nur ist heute leider Feiertag und alle Geschäfte geschlossen. Na super, also weiter. Südlich vom Tagebau Bogatynia streifen wir zum ersten Mal die polnische Grenze. Die Grenzsteine mit dem P werden uns später noch oft begegnen. Nach einem kurzen Flachlandintermezzo geht es ins Isergebirge. Auf einer neuen Strecke, die es in sich hat, kommt endlich mal wieder Rennfeeling auf. Wir puschen uns gegenseitig, immerhin steht die erste Zwischenzeit kurz bevor. Berghoch zu kann ich trotz Übergewicht den Sprint gegen zwei jüngere gewinnen, dafür sind diese dann bergab wieder schneller. Wer sich verfährt hat bei diesem Zwischenfinale schlechte Karte - außer die anderen nehmen auch die falsche Abfahrt, was im Eifer des Gefechts auf unbekanntem Terrain schnell passiert. Der Trail zieht sich in die Länge. Die Routenplaner haben sich wieder einmal mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren. Ich bin froh, dass ich hier nicht im Dunkeln nach dem Weg suchen/irren muss. Kurz nach 16 Uhr ist es dann geschafft. Ein Eintrag in die Checkliste und das vorher abgegebene Päckchen mit den Batterien entgegennehmen. Reichlich 3 Tage für das erste Viertel – das ist etwas langsamer als ursprünglich geplant, aber zumindest noch gutes Mittelfeld. Die ersten waren hier bereits einen Tag eher. Zwischenplatz 62 – in Zinnwald war ich noch irgendwo zwischen 30. und 50. – höchste Zeit, die Taschen aufzuräumen und Überflüssiges loszuwerden. Vorher fülle ich aber noch einmal auf – per Stopp am Konsum in Hejnice (Haindorf), denn nach dem Isergebirge ist vor dem Riesengebirge. Zuvor geht es aber noch kurz die Flows des Singletrails pod Smirkem entlang. Über die Warnschilder vor ziemlich harmlosen Steinchen oder Wurzelchen dort kann ich jetzt nur noch schmunzeln – kein Vergleich zum „echten Leben“ draußen auf den unbefestigten Trails des Rennens. Südlich vom Smrk (Tafelfichte) verschwindet die Route wieder im Unterholz der Grenze: Mit den Jahren entwickelt man viel Phantasie, um Wege zu erahnen. Aber hier hat es wohl nie einem Weg gegeben und es heißt, das Rad irgendwie im Nadelbaumdickicht durchziehen/heben/tragen/schleppen – eine klassische Jan-Kopka-Schikane. Gut, dass es noch nicht ganz dunkel ist. (Als ich später die Bilder vom Tandem sehe, mit dem sich ein Sehender und ein Blinder bis zum 500er Ziel durchgekämpft habe, frage ich mich: Wie haben die das nur hier durch geschafft? Verglichen mit Gewicht des Tandems, das beim Start schon deren Kette zum Reißen brachte, bin ich eine Gazelle. Der Leistung dieser beiden gebührt ganz großer Respekt!!!)

Kurz vor 22 Uhr ein kurzer Stopp: Zeit sich etwas überzuziehen, das Kopflicht herauszuholen und einen Riegel einzuwerfen. Ein anderer Racer stoppt auch hier und überlegt, in der Schutzhütte zu biwakieren. Davor kann ich nur abraten. Die Nacht wird verdammt kalt werden im Iser-Hochmoor, einer der kältesten Punkte Tschechiens (vermutlich mal wieder zwischen 0 und 4°C). Also schnell weg hier und kräftig in die Pedalen getreten, zumal der Weg über die Iserwiesen und Orle super ausgebaut und für 1000-Meilen-Verhältnise regelrecht ein Highway ist. Harrachov (Harrachsdorf) schläft schon als ich kurz vor Mitternacht durchrolle. Dahinter hat sich an einem Rastplatz ein anderer Biker zum Biwakieren hingelegt. Weshalb wird mir kurz danach schlagartig klar als das Night-Ride-Ban-Symbol auf dem GPS auftaucht. Hmm, hatte da nicht jemand erzählt, es gäbe kein richtiges Nachtfahrverbot im Riesengebirge? Ich beschließe beim Org.team anzurufen und tatsächlich: Es ist zwar nur eine kurze Strecke durch den Nationalpark, aber in dem ist es verboten, sich nachts aufzuhalten. Also Schlafsack heraus und vor dem Mummelwasserfall biwakieren.

_> 16h netto / 156km / 3400hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 5*

*Tag 5*

Kurz vor 5 bin ich wieder auf dem Rad und rolle langsam das Mummeltal hinauf. Vor Dvoracky steht dann ein Stück im Nationalpark an, in dem geschoben werden muss, da Radfahren hier nicht erlaubt ist. Halb 8 ist Spinderuv Mlyn (Spindlermühle) erreicht. Die Post hat zwar noch zu, aber es wird höchste Zeit, Ballast abzuwerfen. Also auf ans große Aufräumen: Brauche ich wirklich zwei Ersatzschläuche oder tut es nicht auch einer? Das Packet in die Heimat erleichtert mich am Ende um 3kg. Eine Ersparnis, die jetzt beim Anstieg zum höchsten Punkt der Tour im Böhmischen gerade recht kommt: Ein langer, nicht enden wollender Anstieg zur Vyrovka (Geiergucken-Baude) bis auf knapp 1400m.  Anschließend eine kurze, rassante Abfahrt nach Pec (Petzer) und dann wieder hinauf nach Mala Upa (Kleinaupa). 13 Uhr – Zeit für eine reichliche halbe Stunde Mittag in einem Restaurace und Gelegenheit mit zwei anderen Mitfahrern zu plaudern.  Als Nächstes steht ein kurzes Stück auf Waldwegen durch den polnischen Teil des Riesengebirges an bevor es bei der alten Kohlestadt Schatzlar wieder flacher wird und  dann zum Kralovecky Spicak hinauf




und den Grenzkamm des Jansky vrch (Johannisberg) entlang geht.




Danach folgt mal wieder ein kurzes Stück Straße. Ausgeruht und gut verpflegt sprinte ich dem Pass vor Adersbach entgegen. Heute gehen noch ein paar Kilometer. Ab Adersbach macht die Strecke einen Bogen um die Sandsteinfelsen. 








In Teplice nad Metuji (Weckelsdorf) wird es dunkel. Zeit, mal wieder das Kopflicht aufzusetzen. So richtig müde bin ich noch nicht. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich über das FM-Radio im MP3-Player versuche, zu verfolgen, wie es im Halbfinale der Fussball-EM zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland steht. Dass hier keine deutschsprachigen UKW-Sender mehr gehen, war klar. Aber dass selbst das Radiozurnal des Tschechischen Rundfunks nicht mehr zu empfangen ist, enttäuscht. Das Braunauer Ländchen liegt wirklich ganz weit am Rand. Und so lausche ich dem polnischen Kommentar auf „Jedynka“ – ohne viel zu verstehen, abgesehen vom Endergebnis :-( Am Waldrand zieht sich der Weg nach Südosten hin, unten sind in der Ferne die Lichter von Broumov (Braunau) zu sehen. Kurz vor Mitternacht suche ich mir ein Plätzchen am Wiesenrand und genieße die laue Sommernacht.

_> 15h netto / 140km / 4100hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 6*


*Tag 6*





Pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang piepst das GPS. Bis es wieder rollt, vergeht noch eine Stunde. Ein kurzer Abstecher durch Polen und das Heuschobergebirge folgt. Ein optischer Leckerbissen: Sandstein kann viele Formen haben. Die Berge hier erinnern etwas an den Großen Zschirnstein und seine Kollegen in der Heimat. 




Langsam wird es auch wieder warm und das Thermometer klettert Richtung 30°C. Höchste Zeit, einen kurzen Abstecher zur Tankstelle an der Fernstraße zu unternehmen, um Getränke aufzufüllen. Gut gestärkt kann es danach hinauf ins Adlergebirge gehen. Ein eher kleines, wenig anstrengendes Gebirge mit asphaltierten Waldwegen, das aber auch die 1000-Meter-Marke reißt. Markant sind hier die vielen Bunker aus der Zeit zwischen den Weltkriegen. In Ceske Petrovice düse ich an einem inoffiziellen Verpflegungspunkt vorbei – im Garten eines Fans des Rennens, der sich keine Biker entgehen lässt und mir auf einer selbstgebauten Mischung aus Mofa und Fahrrad hinterher düst – um mich anzufeuern. Vielleicht hätte ich mir doch etwas zustecken sollen, denn heute wird es richtig heiß und den Dorfkonsum von einst gibt es nicht mehr. So ergattere ich wenigstens noch ein Eis, bevor der Eisstand an der Bushaltestelle Feierabend macht. Das nächste Gebirge lässt nicht lange auf sich warten: Ein kurzer Abstecher an den Suchy Vrch und danach wieder hinab zur Grenze, wo zum Glück ein Laden noch auf hat und ich das Schokoladenregal plündern und die Getränkespeicher mit der energiereichen Kofola auffüllen kann. Nach drei Tagen draußen wäre aber ein richtiges Abendessen und Bett nicht schlecht. Also noch ein kleiner Abstecher in benachbarte Kralicky (Grulich), wo es am Markt ein kleines Hotel gibt.

_> 11h netto / 113km / 2700hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 7*


*Tag 7*

Kurz nach 5 geht es weiter. Immerhin hat mich der Luxus Hotelübernachtung mehrere Stunden gekostet und auch noch 3 zusätzliche km eingebracht. Außerdem wird es Zeit, heute CP2 zu erreichen.  Auf einer breiten Waldautobahn zieht sich der Weg Richtung Kralicky Sneznik (Grulicher Schneeberg) bis auf 1100m Höhe hinauf und dann in einer weiten Schleife um das Gebirge herum. Genau das richtige, um mal etwas Gas zu geben und für kleine Positionskämpfe. Noch sind von Zeit zu Zeit andere Teilnehmer zu sehen. Später wird diese Motivationshilfe fehlen.

Gegen 13 Uhr ist der markante Schuttgipfel des Brousek im kleinen Rychlebske hory (Reichensteiner Gebirge) erreicht.








Danach eine lange Abfahrt und eine Stunde später ist endlich Halbzeit: Das 500-Meilen-Ziel CP3 ist geschafft. Die Zwischenzeit ist mit knapp 6 Tagen eher gutes Mittelmaß: Vor mir sind bereits über 50 hier angekommen – nach mir werden es noch einmal rund 80 sein. Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, einen Tag eher hier zu sein.




Die Spitze des Feldes rollte hier schon drei Tage vorher durch und ist inzwischen bereits weit in der Slowakei. Also mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage noch geht und das tun, wofür der einzige halbwegs ausgerüstete Checkpoint gut ist: Ein große Portion Spagetti ordern, das Bike reinigen und die Bremsbeläge wechseln. Glücklicherweise das einzige Teil am Bike, an das ich bisher Hand anlegen musste. Nach eineinhalb Stunden Verschnaufpause inklusiven interessanten Plauschs geht es weiter – mit dem Anstieg zum Speicherkraftwerk Dlouha Strane – sicher dem einen oder anderen Pedalritter der Straße bekannt .-) Oben entschädigen traumhafte Ausblicke aufs Altvatergebirge mit dem Praded im Sonnenuntergang, die wir Racer dank Schiebeeinlage auf dem Kamm des Speichers in Ruhe genießen dürfen.














Die klare Nacht wird wieder anstrengend kalt werden. Also schnell vor der Abfahrt noch etwas übergezogen und Licht an. Leider ist trotz Skigebiet keine wärmende Schutzhütte in Sicht. Als ich mich für ein paar Minuten zum Verschnaufen niedergelassen habe, taucht plötzlich ein Licht aus der Nacht auf. Noch ein Biker, der auf Biwaksuche ist. Wir beraten uns kurz: Er will hier rasten, ich werde weiterfahren. Für solche Temperaturen draußen ist mein Schlafsack leider zu dünn. („Lieblingsthema 2016“: Ausrüstung ...) Hinter dem Imbiss Alfredka gibt es eine alte Trafostation mit gut isolierender Tür, aber wenig einladendem Inneren. Also weiter. Als halb 2 immer noch nichts Bequemes in Sicht ist, biwakiere ich am Lift oberhalb von Karlov. Nicht warm, aber für ein paar Stunden Schlaf muss es reichen.

_> 14h netto / 134km / 3800hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 8*


*Tag 8*

Das Gute an unbequemen Biwakplätzen ist, dass es relativ leicht fällt, wieder aufzubrechen. Halb 6 sitze ich wieder im Sattel und rolle hinab. Durchs mährische Tiefland sollte es heute eigentlich etwas schneller gehen als auf den Kammtrails an den Tagen zuvor. Wenn es irgendwo im Rennen eine Chance gibt, Zeit aufzuholen, dann hier.  „Meine“ Tankstelle vom letzten Jahr hat leider noch zu. Frühstück gibt es daher erst nach 9 am Konsum in Dvorce (Hof). Über Straßen und vorbei an zwei Talsperren streift der Track dann das Odergebirge. Durch das Sperrgebiet nebenan herrscht auch hier wieder einmal idyllische Leere. Der Weg zieht am Flüsschen entlang vorbei an Wiesen, die in den Sommerferien von zig Pfadfinderlagern bevölkert werden. Zum Glück gibt es hier ab und zu Schatten. Die Sonne brennt ordentlich. Nach einer Woche Kühle ist der Sommer zurückgekehrt und zeigt, was er kann. Irgendwann hat der Luxus Feldweg ein Ende und die Route biegt in ein kleines Tal ab und irgendwo durchs Unterholz. Glücklicherweise sind wir jetzt zwei, die den Weg suchen und irgendwie auch finden. Auf der anschließenden Abfahrt dann ein Schock: Da wo sonst das GPS am Lenker steckte, gähnt plötzlich Leere. Irgendwie muss es durch die Rüttelei abgegangen sein. Warum habe ich es nur nicht per Band gesichert? („Lieblingsthema 2016“: Ausrüstung ...) Also schnell umgedreht und hoffen, dass es nicht irgendwo ins Dickicht geflogen ist, sonst war es das.  Bange Minuten später ist es gefunden und das Rennen kann glücklicherweise weitergehen. In Drahotuse gibt es eines der wenigen Restauraces hier in dieser Gegend. 15 Uhr - höchste Zeit, sich zu stärken und klar, dass ich nicht der einziger Biker hier bin .-) Bevor es auf der anderen Seite wieder aus dem Tal in die Berge hinauf geht, sollten bei der Hitze sicherheitshalber die Flüssigkeitsvorräte aufgefüllt werden. Die nächste Tankstelle in Hranice (Mährisch Weißkirchen) ist zwar 2km entfernt, aber dafür angenehm gekühlt. Laut Aufzeichnungen des Wetterdienstes soll das Thermometer an die 30 Grad gezeigt haben. Mit den Hosytnsker Bergen folgt mal wieder eines dieser wenig bekannten Minigebirge, das es auf immerhin noch 700m Höhe schafft. Abgesehen von den Zecken mag ich diese sanften Hügel. Valassko (die Mährische Walachei) ist der vielleicht ursprünglichste Teil Tschechiens und strahlt eine Ruhe und Zufriedenheit aus, wie man sie anderenorts nicht findet. Kurz nach Mitternacht ist für mich heute auch Ruhe. Eine Wiese oberhalb von Liptal und die laue Sommernacht laden zum Biwakieren ein.

_> 16h netto / 180km / 3200hm_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 9*


*Tag 9*





Im Morgengrauen geht es weiter. In der Kreisstadt Visovice herrscht um 6 schon reger Berufsverkehr. Ein kurzer Halt an der Tankstelle und dann Richtung Beskiden. Die nahe Slowakei ruft. Leider haben die Organisatoren die Strecke hier verändert. Letztes Jahr war es noch leichter, finde ich. Der Weg scheint jetzt auf schier endlosen Schlängellinien Richtung Grenze führen – über Wege, die wenig mit Biken zu tun haben. Vielleicht bin ich auch deshalb entnervt, weil mir die alte Strecke angenehmer in Erinnerung war. Erst 13:30 bin ich an der Grenze und dann folgen weitere eineinhalb Stunden, bis es endlich hinab geht Richtung Tal der Vah (Waag). Weitere drei Stunden später ist der Fluss erreicht und ein kleines Duell um die Zwischenplatzierung am nahen CP3 ist entbrannt. Eigentlich müsste ich ja froh sein, dass in diesem Jahr die berüchtigte Fuhrt durch die Waag gestrichen wurde - immerhin der zweitgrößte Fluss der Slowakei mit entsprechend Kraft. Aber irgendwie nervt die Streckenführung heute mächtig. Entsprechend kräftig trete ich die Pedale und bin kurz vor 18 Uhr endlich im CP3, wo ein gut gelauntes Empfangskomitee wartet, deren Stimmung ich leider nicht genießen kann. Sorry, Jungs (und Mädels). Zwei Getränke später verfliegt der Frust langsam und Friede kehrt wieder ein – auch wenn unsere Ansichten zum Sinn von Rennen sich wohl doch etwas unterscheiden. Dass der Sinn eines Rennens NICHT sein soll, möglichst schnell von A nach B zu kommen, leuchtet mir nicht ein. Naja, es war ein heißer Tag. Eigentlich sollte das Zwischenergebnis Grund zu Freude sein: Gegenüber CP2 bin ich um 25 Plätze auf die 30. Position nach oben gerutscht – so weit oben stand ich wahrscheinlich noch nie. Allerdings dünnt sich das Fahrerfeld nach CP2 auch naturgemäß aus, da etliche sich mit den 500 begnügen. Eine Pannenstatistik gibt es dagegen nicht. Aber laut Team im CP3 sei ich wohl einer der ganz wenigen, der nicht über technische Probleme klagte. Das Kompliment gebe ich gerne an die Jungs von Stein-Bike in Chemnitz weiter...

In der Slowakei fängt jetzt das Nachdenken an: Wie weit komme ich heute noch, ohne ins Nachtfahrverbot zu geraten? Das bremst uns Racer von ca. 20 Uhr bis 5 Uhr aus: Eine Stunde vor Sonnenunter- bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang darf man sich in den Nationalparks nicht draußen aufhalten – damit man nicht versehentlich in der Dämmerung einem Bären begegnet. Und falls diese sich einmal nicht an die Uhrzeiten halten, haben wir noch kleine Glöckchen bekommen, die die Bären vor wilden Bikern warnen sollen damit sie noch rechtzeitig ins Gebüsch springen können. Und falls Oma/Opa Braunbär ihr Hörgerät ausgestellt haben, gibt’s noch das obligatorische Bärenspray. Ob das den Bär beeindruckt? Jedenfalls viel Aufwand bei ziemlichen geringen Kontaktchancen. Wenn ich richtig mitgezählt habe, dann wurde in allen Jahren des Rennens wohl einmal ein Bär gesehen und zweimal gehört. Glückliche sehen aber zumindest gelegentlich mal Spuren von Meister Petz. Es soll sie also tatsächlich geben...

Auf dem Baske soll es ein Schutzhütte geben, die ich aber nicht sehe (weil ich noch gar nicht auf dem Baske bin) und daher im nächsten Ort nach einer Pension suche. Ohne Erfolg, also rolle ich entnervt in den benachbarten Kurort Trencianske Teplice hinab und quartiere mich wenig 1000-Meilen-gemäß in einem Hotel ein. Irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin und die Stimmung vorerst am Tiefpunkt. Das Tief, das in jedem Ultra lauert, hat mich jetzt doch noch erwischt.

_> 14h netto / 114km / 2900hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 10*


*Tag 10*

Nach über 9 Stunden Pause geht es ohne Frühstück wieder hinauf. Zum Glück auf einer Straße, aber der kleine Luxus Hotel mit 3km Umweg summiert sich am Ende dann doch auf eine Unterbrechung von 12 Stunden. Der Weg schlängelt sich zum Baske hinauf und dann über den Kamm mit seinen Wiesen entlang. Eine tolle Gegend. Kurz vor 12 ist Homolka erreicht. Hier wäre eigentlich der effektivere Rastplatz gewesen. Naja, hätte - wäre – würde... Hinter Cahoj dann einer der „Leckerbissen“ des Rennens: die Magura. Ein Berg, an den sich alle später nur mit Schrecken erinnern. Eine gefühlte Endlosigkeit gilt es hier, das Bike den Steilweg hinauf zu schieben. Oben haben die Organisatoren zur Belohnung eine Kiste mit Wasserflaschen platziert. Leider bin ich zu spät, inzwischen ist alles leer getrunken. Die Erfrischung hole ich 19 Uhr an der Tankstelle in Brezany nach. 22:30 geht der Tag dann in einem Hotel im Kurort Turcianske Teplice wenig stilgerecht zu Ende.  Mein Outdoor-Gewissen beruhige ich damit, dass ja a) eigentlich Urlaub ist und b) morgen mit der Krizna die „Königsetappe“ der Slowakei ansteht. Da kann etwas Erholung vorher sicher nicht schaden.

_>  12h netto / 093km / 2800hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 11*

*
Tag 11
*
Bis Frühstück serviert wird, will ich nicht warten. Zum Glück hat der Supermarkt schon ab 6 offen und ich kann mich hier eindecken. Auch ein weiterer Racer stärkt sich noch einmal bevor es wieder in die Berge geht. Langsam kommen die Beine in Tritt. Kurz vor 10 ist der Straßenpass erreicht und der Weg biegt in den Nationalpark Velka Fatra ab. Mittag ist die Berghütte Karlova studna geschafft, kurz darauf die Krizna - mit 1573m der höchste Punkt der gesamten Strecke.









Gelegenheit, bei schönstem Sommerwetter kurz die Aussicht zu genießen, bevor es mit Tempo endlich wieder bergab geht. 15:30 bin ich in der Zivilisation zurück und „tanke“ am Dorfkonsum in Liptovske Revuce. 




Hinter Liptovske Osade wird es dann zum ersten Mal knapp mit dem Nachtfahrverbot. Die nachts gesperrte Strecke am Raztocke sedlo ist zwar mit 5km kurz, aber die „Nacht“ fängt leider schon 20 Uhr an. Zweifelnd kämpfe ich mich den Berg hinauf – als plötzlich ein Biker neben mir ist. Es folgt ein kleiner Plausch mit dem Kollegen aus dem Dorf hier, der super deutsch spricht und auf seiner Hausrunde gerade noch etwas für die Slowakischen Meisterschaften am Wochenende trainiert. Nach gut Zureden düst er bergauf weiter und ich bin später Viertel Acht am Sattel. Jetzt nicht die Nerven verlieren und zügig, aber kontrolliert den von Forstmaschinen verpflügten Waldweg bergab. Als ich unten an der Straße und damit aus der Night-Ride-Ban-Area heraus bin, zeigt die Uhr 10 vor Acht. Durchatmen und erst einmal einen Riegel. Auf einem viel zu kurzen Stück Straße .-) geht es wieder im Wald den Berg hinauf. Dann ein Gewitter. Darauf, durchgeweicht zu werden, habe ich heute keine Lust mehr. War da nicht vorhin eine Waldarbeiterhütte? Ich setze zurück und finde eine erstaunlich dichte, wenn auch etwas verstaubte Hütte vor. Irgendwie hat das Gewitter draußen dagegen noch nicht Feierabend. Wieso also nicht hier bleiben? Isomatte samt Schlafsack heraus und Konec für heute!

_> 10h netto / 076km / 2400hm_
*

*


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 12*


*Tag 12*

Der Kilometerschnitt hat gestern seinen Tiefpunkt erreicht, hoffe ich. Und wenn er parallel zur Stimmung steigt, dann besteht Hoffnung .-) . Das nächste Nachtfahrverbot ist weit weg. Die schlimmsten Anstiege gemeistert. Der Blick hinüber zur Hohen Tatra faszinierend.




Grund genug, sich auf den Tag heute zu freuen! Halb 6 geht es weiter – auf der Nordseite der Niederen Tatra oberhalb der Region Liptau. In Demänovska Dolina finde ich nur einen Imbiss mit lustigen Schildern aber einem Essen, von dem ich leider nicht satt werde. Statt dessen ein völlig neues Fahrgefühl: Der Regen heute macht aus dem feinen, lehmigen Staub der letzten Tage den perfekten Kleber. Normalerweise fällt Schlamm ja irgendwann vom Rad ab, wenn er schwer genug geworden ist. Der Lehm der Feldwege hier klebt aber so gut, dass sich mit jeder Radumdrehung ein Zentimeter mehr ansetzt bis nach wenigen Metern gar nichts mehr geht und man anfangen muss, die klebrige Masse abzukratzen. 














Selbst schieben geht nicht mehr. Im Grunde genommen kann man sein Rad gleich tragen. Der Einheimische hinter mir, der versucht mit seinem Auto den Feldweg hinaufzufahren, gibt auf. Irgendwann kam dann wieder brauchbarer Belag, aber noch nichts zu essen. An das Restaurance im Schwimmbad komme ich durch geschlossene Tore nicht heran. Also schlage ich an der nächsten Tankstelle zu, was auch bitter nötig war, denn als nächstes geht es über den Burgberg von Liptovsky Hradek und das Tal der Schwarzen Waag hinauf. Über Almwiesen auf knapp 1000 Meter zieht sich die Route weiter nach Osten – mit traumhaftem Blick nach Norden, wo die Hohe Tatra majestätisch thront. 









Aber wo Freud ist, ist bei dem 1000 Meilen auch Leid nicht fern. Die Organisatoren haben in diesem Jahr mit dem Kozi Kamen (Ziegenfels) einen besonderen Leckerbissen ins Programm aufgenommen. Ein steiler Berg oberhalb von Poprad – mit super Ausblick, nur leider eher zum Bergwandern als zum Biken gemacht. Wer sein Bike liebt, der trägt ... Bis ich hier durch bin, ist es dummerweise schon lange dunkel. 22:30 bin ich wieder auf der Straße. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Abend noch bis Spiska Nova Ves, was aber wenig Sinn macht. Bis ich dort bin, ist es tiefste Nacht und der Magen knurrt. Also trete ich in die Pedalen und rolle, was die Kräfte noch hergeben nach Poprad. In der Fußgängerzone werden gerade die Stühle hochgeklappt. Glücklicherweise zeigt OSM ein „Traditionshotel“ gleich in der Nähe an, in dem ich unterkomme. Der Pizzadienst nebenan hat auch noch offen. Was will man mehr!

_> 13h netto / 108km / 2500hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 13*


*Tag 13*

Ein Vorteil von Großhotels aus sozialistischen Zeiten ist definitiv das reichhaltige Frühstücksbuffet. Wahrscheinlich habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben nie so intensiv gefrühstückt und nie so oft Nachschlag geholt wie heute. Es ist kurz vor 9 als es zurück Richtung Trail geht. Jetzt im Hellen erkenne ich an der Ausfallstraße einen Fahrradladen. Vielleicht sollte ich meinem Bike auch mal etwas Gutes gönnen? Dummerweise hatte ich in Harrachov die falsche Kettenöltube aussortiert: Die volle nach Hause geschickt und die Leere behalten. Frisch geölt rollt es sich doch gleich viel besser hinauf... Der Luxus Poprad kostete 10 zusätzliche Kilometer. Die Stunden rechne ich jetzt mal nicht aus. Inzwischen sind diese nicht mehr ganz so wichtig – auch wenn das Ende der zweiten Woche naht und damit des Urlaubs. Dazu später mehr.

Durch die Dörfer der Zips geht es nach Spisska Nova Ves (Zipser Neudorf), wo gerade Markt ist und alle an diesem Freitag durch die Innenstadt bummeln. Fatalerweise führt der Track gerade mitten durch dieses Gewühl. Die Stadt hat aber auch praktische Seiten in Form von Selbstbedienungswaschanlagen. Das Rad hat lange keinen Kärcher mehr gesehen und sich die Dusche redlich verdient. Dahinter folgen eher unspektakuläre Hügel bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen und ich bin froh, während der Fahrt ins Gespräch mit Jozef aus Bratislava zu kommen, der hier gerade Urlaub macht, ein paar Runden dreht und natürlich großer Fan des 1000-Meilen-Rennen ist ... Oben in Porac (Rothenberg) bekommen Dorfkonsum und Dorfbrunnen Besuch. Es ist schon 14 Uhr und eine kleine Stärkung vor dem Slowakischen Erzgebirge kann sicher nicht schaden. Danach mit Vollgas durch ein langes, schattiges Tal - Nachtfahrverbot Nr.1  für heute ist geschafft. In Margecany komme ich mit Tomas ins Gespräch, der überlegt, am Stausee zu Essen und eine Pension zu suchen. Es ist bereits halb Sechs. Soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, kommt bis zur Hresna-Hütte hinter dem Berg nichts. Unsere Wege trennen sich. Ich will heute noch unbedingt bis dorthin, um nicht einen halben Tag durch das Nachtfahrverbot zu verlieren. Die Zeit wird langsam knapp. Es ist bereits Freitag und Montag muss ich wieder im Büro sein. 18:30 ist die Brücke über den Stausee erreicht. Schnell die Status-SMS abgeschickt, noch einen kräftigen Schluck und dann heißt es, Gas geben. Bis zum Ende der Nachtfahrtverbotszone am Vysoky vrch (dem Hohen Berg) sind es zwar nur etwa 12km durch den Wald, aber auch noch 500 Höhenmeter und nur noch 1,5 Stunden. Eine halbe Stunde später plötzlich ein Geräusch hinter mir: Tomas hat sich entschlossen, den Berg doch noch in Angriff zu nehmen. Wenn wir 19:30 oben sind, dann sollten wir noch rechtzeitig aus der „Penalty-Zone“ kommen. Ich bin froh, dass er die Pace macht und gebe mir Mühe, dran zu bleiben ohne zu überdrehen. Endlich kommt der Puls noch mal richtig auf Touren. Wer hätte das gegen Ende noch gedacht? .-) Als ich den Gipfel erreiche, zeigt die Uhr schon 19:52. Und damit keine Zeit für irgendetwas. Wahrscheinlich bin ich noch nie im Halbdunkeln so schnell einen Trail hinabgejagt. Zum Glück ist es nur noch ein knapper Kilometer. Als das GPS „End of the ban“ anzeigt ist es .... 19:59:56. Puh. Kurz darauf treffe ich Tomas wieder, der auch erst einmal durchatmen muss. Zur Feier des Tages wird mein letzter „Schokotraum“-Riegel aus der Heimat geteilt .-)

Die Verpflegung an der Chata lädt heute nicht wirklich ein. Wir beschließen, im nächsten Ort nach etwas Umfangreicherem Ausschau zu halten. Ohne Erfolg. Tomas zeigt in Richtung der Route und fragt eine Einheimische, ob denn dort ein Hostinec oder irgendetwas in der Art kommen würde. Ihre Antwort fällt knapp und unmissverständlich aus: „Dort ist nichts“. Sehr ermutigend... Tomas biegt daher Richtung Kosice ab. Ich muss noch ein paar Kilometer machen. Nur noch zwei Tage Urlaub ...

In Dunkeln geht es durch den Wald und über in Vergessenheit geratene Wege nach Kostolany nad Hornadom. Langsam entsinne ich mich, wie ich dem gut klimatisierten Dorfkonsum hier letztes Jahr meine Rettung verdankte. Nach einem halben Tag bei 39°C in der Sonne und nicht viel weniger im Schatten war es damals höchste Zeit, „aufzufüllen“. Zum Glück ist es heute deutlich angenehmer. Einen offenen Tankstellenshop würde ich trotzdem nicht verschmähen, aber trotz naher Autobahn ist nichts in Sicht. Also werden in Budmir die letzten Reserven geplündert und es geht weiter durch die Nacht nach Osten.

_> 13h netto / 150km / 3000hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 14*


*Tag 14*

Bis zum Ziel sind es noch über 120km und eigentlich nur noch ein Tag, da der Sonntag für die Heimreise per Bahn draufgehen wird. An Nachtruhe ist also nicht zu denken. Um Zwei schlägt die Müdigkeit im Anstieg zu den Slanske vrchy zu. Es hat inzwischen angefangen, zu nieseln und keine Hütte in Sicht. Für eine halbe Stunde lasse ich mich ins Laub fallen bevor es an die letzten Meter zum Pass geht. Ab hier dann wieder Straße und Rollen. Eigentlich wäre eine Bushaltestelle mit Bank jetzt genau das Richtige, um 1-2h zu pausieren. Die Einheimischen scheinen aber lieber zu stehen oder brauchen gar keinen Unterstand. Ich rolle notgedrungen weiter. Inzwischen hat es sich eingeregnet. Optimale Bedingungen als für das Finale :-( .

Um 7 bin ich an der ersten der beiden Fuhrten. Inzwischen gisst es ordentlich und auch das kleine Flüsschen führt reichlich Wasser. Dummerweise sieht man den Schlammfluten nicht an, wie tief sie sind. Auf Experimente habe ich nach einer schlaflosen Nacht keine Lust. Auf Umpacken und Equipment wasserdicht machen, auch nicht. Im Tross mit anderen wäre das etwas anderes, aber kurz vor dem Ziel noch seine Ausrüstung riskieren? Ich beschließe, den Umweg zu nehmen. Die Regeln lassen ja bewusst zu, dass man die Fuhrten umfahren darf. Allerdings liegen sie auch so, dass ein Umfahren kräftig Zeit kostet, da man auch die Sackgassen mit bis an den Fluss heran fahren muss ... Auf dem Rückweg kommen mir drei Biker entgegen. Mit ihnen zusammen hätte ich es wahrscheinlich versucht. Aber jetzt zur Umkehr der Umkehr ansetzen, um eine halbe Stunde später wieder umzukehren? Ich trete lieber in die Pedalen. Drei Stunden später ist die zweite Fuhrt erreicht, die genauso wenig vertrauenserweckend aussieht. Also noch einmal ein Umweg. Es ist 13 Uhr als diese endlich geschafft ist. Die Umwege haben mich etwa 4-5 Stunden gekostet, was sich später noch unangenehm bemerkbar machen wird. Aber zumindest bin ich trocken geblieben, soweit dies bei dem Dauerregen denn geht .-)

Die Feldwege werden langsam unangenehm klebrig-schlammig. Eine Tankstelle ist nicht in Sicht und bei dem Regen ist auch niemand draußen, die ich mal um einen Gartenschlauch bitten könnte bevor der Schlamm am Rand zu Beton wird. Es hilft nichts: Weiter, es sind nur noch 60km.

Kurz vor 19 Uhr flüchte ich unter das Dach einer Hütte des Dorfzeltplatzes von Vysne Remety, schicke die Status-SMS los und rechne: Bis zum Ende des letzten, kurzen Nachtfahrverbot sind es noch etwa 30km – bergauf. Das ist beim besten Willen nicht zu schaffen. Halte ich mich ans Nachtfahrverbot bis 5 Uhr früh, dann bis ich nicht vor 7 oder 8 Uhr im Ziel. Leider ist die ÖPNV-Anbindung in Nova Sedlica, dem letzten Dorf vor der EU-Außengrenze, am Sonntag eher bescheiden. Bis zum Bahnhof in Hummene sind es weitere 70km. Dort würde 07:28 ein brauchbarer Zug Richtung Heimat abfahren. Der allerletztletzte Zug, der noch in der Nacht zu Montag wieder in der Heimat ist, geht 11:40 Uhr. Das wird in meinem Zustand nichts. Hätte ich heute an den Fuhrten 3h weniger Zeit verloren, dann wäre es kein Problem, vor dem Nachfahrtverbot noch die letzte Hürde vor dem Ziel zu nehmen. So stecke ich aber in einem Dilemma: Halte ich mich an die Regeln, dann bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich übermorgen nicht pünktlich auf Arbeit. Umgedreht habe ich mich eigentlich nicht zwei Wochen lang an die Regeln gehalten, um sie am Ende doch noch zu brechen. Ich rufe Organisator Jan an, um ihm mein Dilemma zu erklären und weiß am Ende, dass ich zwar auf Verständnis stoße, aber ein paar Strafstunden unausweichlich sind.

In der Dämmerung geht es durch die Vihorlat-Berge, das vorletzte Gebirge, und an der Sternwarte Kolonica vorbei.

_> 16h netto / 162km / 2000hm_


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 15*


*Tag 15*

Genau Mitternacht bin ich im Nationalpark Poloniny und eineinhalb Stunden später aus der „Penalty-Zone“ wieder draußen. Es geht zäh in dieser letzten Nacht. Zum Glück sind die finalen 15km das Tal hinauf asphaltiert. Der Regen wird wieder stärker. Nach Ulic folgen noch zwei weitere Russinische Dörfer der Ukrainischen Minderheit, dann ist Nova Sedlica endlich erreicht. Kurz vor Vier ist es geschafft und das Ziel der 1000 Meilen erreicht.






Der Eintrag in die Finisherliste (37.), ein Erinnerungsfoto, eine Cola zum Wachbleiben, ein warmes Essen und ein Plausch mit dem Kameramann, der naturgemäß vom Wetter auch nicht begeistert ist. Nicht viel los um diese Zeit im Ziel .-) Dafür öffnet der Himmel über uns gerade wieder die Schleusen.






Am Ende werden es 68 von insgesamt 161 gestarteten Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer bis ins Ziel der 1000 Meilen geschafft haben. Einer wird wegen Problemen mit dem GPS disqualifiziert und 9 geben in der Slowakei auf – darunter auch Vorjahressieger Jan Tyxa.

_> 03h netto / 027km / 0400hm_



*Epilog:*

Eigentlich müsste ich am Ziel in Nova Sedlica sofort wieder los, aber bei dem heftigen Gewitterregen fällt das einfach schwer – zumal ich inzwischen fast zwei Tage ohne echte Schlafpause auf den Beinen bin. Eineinhalb Stunden Durchschnaufen später ist es bereits hell. Jetzt beginnt das Rennen nach dem Rennen. Auf der Straße zurück nach Ulic und dann über Staksin in die Kreisstadt Snina. Vernünftige Verbindungen gibt es weder an der Busstation noch am Bahnhof und die Uhr zeigt schon 11. Also weiter nach Humenne. Der 11:40er ist weg. Die Frau am Ticketschalter sucht und sucht und berät sich am Ende mit ihrer Kollegin. Ergebnis: Im Pendolino über Ostrava gibt es zwar noch Fahrradplätze, aber keine Sitzplätze. Im IC über Bratislava ist es genau umgedreht. Der nächste Zug mit freien Plätzen für Passagier UND Fahrrad würde im Laufe des Montagsvormittags in Dresden ankommen, da sollte ich aber schon lange in Leipzig sein. Also kaufe ich zumindest mal das Ticket und werde es auf gut Glück probieren, etwas anderes bleibt mir ja auch nicht übrig. Auf dem Bahnsteig in Kosice versuche ich, den Schaffner zu fragen, ob es eine Chance gibt, ohne Reservierung mitzukommen. Glücklicherweise fällt mir das tschechische Wort für Platzkarte nicht ein, er versteht weder Englisch noch Deutsch, sieht aber mein Rad und fragt: Cyklo? Na klar! .-) Ich nicke eifrig und lasse mich zum Fahrradabteil führen und verstaue es schnell. Schlimmstenfalls werde ich am nächsten Halt wieder herausgeworfen. Zum Glück gibt es noch vier Sitzplätze, von denen ich einen ergattere und endlich etwas dösen kann. Richtig schlafen geht noch nicht. Fahrradticket nachlösen ist dagegen kein Problem. Erst auf Tschechischer Seite kommt eine Passagierin, die „meinen“ Sitz reserviert hat. Noch etwas im Gang stehen, bis ein Platz frei wird, wird glücklicherweise von der Schaffnerin toleriert ... Umsteigen in Prag und dann in den  letzten Zug, der 01:15 in Decin ankommt. Jetzt noch ein Stück an der Elbe entlang zur S-Bahn. Kurz vor 4 ist Bad Schandau erreicht. Die erste S-Bahn geht erst in einer Stunde. Ich rolle weiter nach Rathen, nehme die erste Bahn, schlafe dann darin doch noch ein (seit Poprad gab es Schlaf nur in kleinen Häppchen) und steige in Dresden zwei Stationen später als geplant aus. Schnell nach Hause unter die Dusche, in frische Klamotten, zum Bus, mit dem Zug noch zweimal umsteigen und dann bin ich um 9 Uhr in Leipzig pünktlich im Büro. Geschafft. Das Rennen nach dem Rennen war fast so aufregend wie das eigentliche Rennen .-)


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

*1000 Meilen „Go East“ – zwei Wochen beim härtesten MTB-Rennen der alten Welt - Teil 16*


*Fazit:*

_> 13,5 Tage brutto (davon 60% in Bewegung & 40% Pause) / 8d 1h netto / durchschn. 9,5km/h / 1840km (136km pro Tag) / 41000hm (3000hm pro Tag)_

Nach Check der GPS-Logdateien gibt es später für den Verstoß gegen das Nachtfahrverbot eine Zeitstrafe von 10h und für zwei kleinere Abweichungen von der Route 1h. So werden aus 13,5 Tagen knappe 14 Tage und aus einem 37. wird am Ende ein 44. Platz. Damit bin ich zwar reichlich einen Tag schneller als vor drei Jahren, wo ich 15 Tage von Ost nach West brauchte, aber immer noch deutlich hinter den theoretischen Möglichkeiten.

Technisch und konditionell sah es dieses Jahr so gut wie nie zuvor aus. Die logistische Vorbereitung und das Schlafmanagement waren dagegen noch deutlich steigerungsfähig...




*Last but not least ein herzliches Danke* an:

+ Lisa Lutzke! Ohne Deine Trainingstipps wäre meine Kondition immer noch im Keller...

+ Udo, Marcus und Richard von Stein-Bikes in Chemnitz! Nach dem Mauna Loa 29-CB hat jetzt auch Euer Waipio 29-CB den ultimativen Härtetest ohne Murren und Knurren bestanden. Vermutlich gibt es nicht viele Bikes, die das Rennen problemlos bis zum Ende absolviert haben. Danke für den super Support und ganz besonders an Richard für den sorgfältigen Umbau!

+ Natürlich an Family, Friends und Firma! Danke, dass ihr die vielen Trainingsstunden ertragen habt!

+ Und schließlich natürlich an Jan Kopka und seine Familie, das ganze Org.team, alle Freiwilligen und Mitfahrenden! Euer Engagement hat dieses Erlebnis erst möglich gemacht.

DANKE!


----------



## Th. (19. September 2016)

Da man ja unmöglich jeden Tagesbereicht mit einem Like versehen kann hier mein ultimativer Gesamtverneiger - Tour und Bericht grandios! Hochachtungsvoll, Th.


----------



## leler (19. September 2016)

Th. schrieb:


> Da man ja unmöglich jeden Tagesbereicht mit einem Like versehen kann hier mein ultimativer Gesamtverneiger - Tour und Bericht grandios! Hochachtungsvoll, Th.



Herzlichen Dank! Musste es in Tages-Häppchen verpacken wegen der Zeichenbeschränkung. Viel zum Fotografieren bin ich leider nicht gekommen .-) Aber zumindest ein paar Impressionen habe ich noch ergänzt. Übrigens gibt es auch 2017 wieder ein Rennen .-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (19. September 2016)

Dafür noch mal 'nen Extradaumen.


----------



## luCYnger (20. September 2016)

Hammer Bericht 
Hammer Aktion 

Fettesten Respekt


----------



## CC. (20. September 2016)

Ganz großen Respekt für diese (erneute) Leistung! Und Danke für den tollen, ausführlichen Bericht. Hab beim Lesen mitgeschwitzt...


----------



## tanztee (20. September 2016)

Bin gerade mit Lesen fertig. Danke fürs Mitnehmen und die ausfürhliche Beschreibung! 
Abgefahren im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes! 
Ein Rennen bei dem die Frage nach Sinn oder Unsinn sich von selbst verbietet: Wer bescheid weiß, fragt nicht; wer fragt, kann mit der Antwort eh nix anfangen ... 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (21. September 2016)

Vom Feinsten...
Sicher ein Erlebnis mit "Goldrand", von dem kannste noch Deinen Enkeln erzählen.
Für mich jedenfalls unvorstellbar die Menge an hm mit so schlechten Ruhemöglichkeiten zu faheren.


----------



## funkbrother (29. September 2016)

Jetzt muß ich mich auch mal melden. Vielen Dank für diesen Bericht. Man fühlt sich Live dabei.
Da steckt richtig viel Mühe drin, vielen vielen Dank und meinen Respekt für diese Tour!!


----------



## leler (9. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Blumen! 
Freut mich sehr, dass es Euch gefallen hat und die Zeit, es fürs Forum auszubereiten, nicht umsonst war 
Prima. 
Wer neugierig geworden ist: Die 2016er Route ist online unter http://www.1000miles.cz/mapa-trasy 
... Und die Anmeldung für 2017 ist pünktlich zu Silvester/Neujahr. (Zugegeben ein blöder Zeitpunkt, als ob man Mitternacht nichts besseres vor hätte als vor dem Rechner zu sitzen  . Tipps dazu gerne per PN.)
Einstweilen frohes Rollen über herbstliche Trails!


----------



## weisi (24. Oktober 2016)

Hab es endlich auch geschafft, den gesamten Bericht zu lesen. Hammermäßig, vielen vielen Dank für den unterhaltsamen Bericht und fetten Respekt für das geleistete. Besonders das Rennen nach dem Rennen fand ich unterhaltsam. Keine Ahnung, wie du den Montag auf Arbeit überstanden hast...


----------



## Falco (24. Oktober 2016)

Hab es auch jetzt erst gelesen, klasse. Aber für die Variante richtung Osten hättest du mich niemals überreden können 



leler schrieb:


> Umsteigen in Prag und dann in den letzten Zug, der 01:15 in Decin ankommt. Jetzt noch ein Stück an der Elbe entlang zur S-Bahn. Kurz vor 4 ist Bad Schandau erreicht. Die erste S-Bahn geht erst in einer Stunde. Ich rolle weiter nach Rathen, nehme die erste Bahn ... dann bin ich um 9 Uhr in Leipzig pünktlich im Büro.



Geil 3 Tage ohne Schlaf den Montag im Büro, Anwesenheit ist alles was zählt . Wo ist denn das Bild deiner Kollegen die dich dabei fotografiert haben wie du mit deinem Gesicht auf der Tastatur liegend eingeschlafen bist?

Mal zum vergleich mit dem letzten mal, was ist denn für dich am schlimmsten? Hitzeschlag, Erfrierung durch Nässe oder aufgezwungener Schlafmangel?

---

Ist jetzt zwar schon etwas ausschweifend, aber da dein Bericht hier zu Recht Topthema ist, würde ich gern dazu noch etwas Diskussion anstoßen.

Es hat mich gewundert warum du trotz besseren Schnitt und mehr Stunden so viele Tage gebracht hast. Dann hab ich in deinem Fazit die Zusammenfassung noch mal genauer angesehen. Mit den 1840km bist du ja fast 200km zu weit gefahren, da steckt schon mal über ein verschenker Tag und noch viele Stunden die die damit verbunden Umplanungen und Abwägungen gekostet haben.

Und bei den Fahrzeiten hatte ich jetzt erst ziemlich spät realisiert das es netto Zeiten sind. Ist das wirklich die reine Fahrzeit?

Ohne deinen Rhythmus genau zu kennen würde ich behaupten das du mit den Fahrten durch die Nacht sehr viel Potential verschenk hast. Selbst wenn man die fehlenden Regeneration ignoriert ist das fahren bei Nachtbelastung eine ziemliche Energieverschwendung. Und macht vor allem den Rhythmus kaputt wenn die Signale vom Körper ignoriert werden. Dabei ist man in der Nacht langsam und es laugt zusätzlich noch aus was sich dann auch noch auf die Leistung am Tage auswirkt.

Dass es gegen Ende so schwierig wurde hat bestimmt was mit dem fehlenden Rhythmus zu tun, denn zum Vergleich hatte ich mich im letzten Jahr am Morgen des 3. Tages genauso gefühlt wie am Morgen des letzten Tages. Das kann glück gewesen sein, oder vielleicht war es bei mir damals wirklich ein passender Rhythmus.

Es liest sich auch so als hättest du keine Regelmäßigen Mahlzeiten gehabt, das ist bestimmt auch so ziemlich das wichtigste für den Rhythmus. Dabei spielt es sicher eine Rolle was man isst, doch meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt das der Körper auch 2 Wochen lang mit massiver Fehlernährung klar kommt, zumindest deutlich besser als mit unregelmäßiger Ernährung. Wenn dir Nährstoffe fehlen hat sich das zumindest bei mir erst nach 2 Wochen bemerkbar gemacht. Wichtiger ist das der Verdauungstrakt beschäftigt ist und der Körper ständig Energie hat, auch wenn man mit dem Mist den man isst unnötig viel Energie beim Verdauen verbraucht oder sich mit den falschen Lebensmitteln einem Nährstoffmangel aussetzt.

Optimal wäre natürlich wenn es zusätzlich zur regelmäßigen Nahrungsaufnahme auch noch die richtigen Lebensmittel sind, aber bei dem Thema muss ich leider auch passen. Mit dem perfekten Rhythmus und den optimalen Lebensmitteln wäre dann vielleicht auch langweilig und wenig lesenswert wenn dadurch jeder Tag wie der davor läuft und man frisch nach dem Rennen immer noch top fit wäre. Zumindest ich bin von den erschreckenden Wirkungen die ich erst nach dem Rennen durchleiden musste fasziniert, obwohl es mir die Nachsaison entscheidend verkürzt hatte und mich die gemachten Erfahrungen dahingehen konditioniert haben dies nicht zu wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (8. Februar 2017)

Zunächst einmal großes Lob und Respekt vor Deiner Leistung!

Beim Blick auf die Fahrleitstung pro Tag ist folgendes aufgefallen. Du bist sehr lange pro Tag gefahren (Nettofahrzeiten von um die 15h) aber relativ langsam (Schnitte um die 10 km/h). Hast Du das bewusst so gewählt? Ist die Strecke so hart? 
Wäre es ggf. sogar entspannter zügiger aber kürzer und mit einem konstanten Schlafrythmus inkl. ausreichender Schlafdauer zu fahren? 
Wäre es zum Beispiel realistisch täglich 10h und 150 km zu fahren und danach zu regenerieren?
Wäre es eigentlich praktikabel das Rennen wie ein gewöhnliches Etappenrennen zu planen? Das heißt man bucht Hotels entlang der Route mit definierten Etappen und fährt so sein eigens konfiguriertes Etappenrennen. 
Hintergrund: Ich hätte auch auf so ein Rennen Lust aber nicht auf Schlafentzug.


----------



## Falco (8. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an, wenn du es packst eine Woche lang täglich 10 Stunden einen 15er Schnitt auf Wiesenwegen oder auf groben Schotter zu fahren:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1885950

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1879967

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1881933

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1873425

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1873457

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1879128

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1870716

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1868718

Wegen den Lastspitzen ist es effizienter lange mit 50% Kraft zu fahren als mit 100% Kraft den Schnitt nur um Faktor 1.5 zu verbessern. Darum wird gern auch geschoben:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1870974
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1871271

Wenn jemand in Sichtweite war hatte ich es mir verkniffen zu schieben und bin lieber im Schritttempo hochgeeiert um dann von Oben das Leiden zu Dokumentieren 

Daher rechne mal mit weniger Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit als daheim und trage einfach einen Urlaubstag mehr ein damit trotz weniger Tageskilometer die Zeitplanung noch passt.


----------



## EDA (8. Februar 2017)

Wie würdest Du das Feld beschreiben? Was sind das für  Typen? Wie sind die drauf? Wie ernst oder locker geht es zu? Fahren Teams zusammen? Bilden sich Gruppen etc. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco (8. Februar 2017)

Super locker und ein hoher Altersdurchschnitt. Ich würde fast schon so weit gehen und sagen wer da abends nicht zum Bier in der Kneipe sitzt gehört zu den Aussenseitern


----------



## Th. (8. Februar 2017)

...


----------



## Falco (15. Februar 2017)

@Th. 
Huch, warum löschst du denn dein Kommentarinhalt? Der Inahlt ist bestimmt noch irgendwo im Cache, denn das Internet vergisst nie 

Und nein das war kein Eingeständniss, keine Zeit für die Kneipe, man will schließlich auch mal ankommen. Da gelte ich lieber als der ernsthafte Rennteilnehmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (8. Mai 2017)

*Hoher Schneeberg mal anders*

Nach dem Motto „Spontanität will gut geplant sein” beschloß ich samstags, aufgrund akuten Trailmangels, eine Idee aus meiner Tourliste zu realisieren: Eine Nacht am Děčínský Sněžník · Hohen Schneeberg zu verbringen und gleichzeitig einen Trail weiter zu erkunden, der mir bei vorigen Touren aufgefallen war.

Solche Fluchtreflexe lösen bei den Personen in meinem sozialen Nahfeld nicht gerade Begeisterungsstürme aus und so musste ich mich noch zur Deeskalation der Lage in häuslichen Dingen engagieren. Das führte zu einem Zeitfenster fürs Packen von gerade mal einer halben Stunde.

Schnaufend vom Zielsprint saß ich Samstags um Acht dann in der S-Bahn Richtung Děčín · Tetschen um einer ungefähren Angabe eines Boulderführers folgend einen gipfelnahen Biwakplatz aufzusuchen.

Durch menschenleere Nebenstraßen kurbel ich des nächtens der Cyklotrasa 3017 entgegen:





Nach einer Schottereinlage zieht sich der Weg letztlich schier endlos, aber in sanfter Neigung am Südhang des Hohen Schneebergs entlang. Irgendetwas reflektiert mein Licht in der Ferne - Rehe? Wölfe? Gar Bären? Nein, es sind nur Schilder:





Über den Ort Sněžník · Schneeberg und die Teerstraße folge ich dem rot markierten Wanderweg und schiebe das Rad zuletzt über den ruppigen Trail, welcher die Wanderer auf das Gipfelplaetau führt. Das Rad muß dann kurz stehenbleiben, während ich einen passenden Biwakplatz aussuche.
Mühsam bugsiere ich das Bike anschließend über schmalste Pfade und Felsstufen bis zu einer leicht überhängenden Felswand. Bald summt der Kocher, ist der Biwakplatz eingerichtet und mit dem Bauch voller Nudeln horche ich kurz nach Mitternacht endlich an der Isomatte.

Als ich recht früh wach werde, zeigt sich die Landschaft in dicken Nebel gehüllt. Mein Felswinkel ist dennoch trocken geblieben:





Durch Planen von oben und unten geschützt habe ich eine zwar kurze, aber angenehme Nacht unter meiner Schlafdecke verbracht:





Ein starker Kaffee und die übliche Portion Kakao-Bananen-Brei bringen mich wieder in Schwung. Während ich so den Brei mampfe, überlege ich, ob es wirklich schlau war, im Prinzip nur mit einer kurzen Hose loszuziehen 
Kurzerhand erhält meine graue, lange Unterhose den Ritterschlag zur Bikepant und das Problem ist gelöst 
Mit gepacktem Rucksack erkunde ich erstmal die nähere Umgebung, teils um herauszufinden, ob ich auch den beschriebenen Biwakplatz gefunden habe und teils um überhaupt zu erkunden, wo ich nachts im Schein der Fahrradlampe hingestolpert bin.

Hier wäre eine weitere Biwakmöglichkeit, aber mehr Platz ist da nicht wirklich:





Der Nebel verdichtet sich zu Regentropfen:





Das frische Grün der Heidelbeersträucher sticht so richtig ins Auge:





Dann trage ich das Bike, einem schmalen Pfad folgend, auf das Gipfelplaetau.





Typisches Schneebergwetter:





Poserfoto:





Unweit des Aufstieges geht es auch gleich in einen Trail am Südhang, der oben direkt mit S3 einsteigt. Das ist mir so früh am Tag aus der Kalten doch etwas zu heftig, zumal die Vorderradbremse mehr quitscht als bremst. Um nicht die Trailfurche mittels blokierenden Hinterrades noch weiter einzuteufen, trage ich das Rad über die Schlüsselstellen und freue mich bald über eine mal übelst verblockten, dann wieder wurzeligen und zuweilen auch flowigen Trail:





So nach dem ersten Drittel sind die technischen Schwierigkeiten im großen und ganzen vorbei und es wird zunehmen flowiger und wärmer:





Eine Kleidungsschicht nach der anderen wandert in den Rucksack und ich surfe durch endlose Heidelbeerfelder - mal rechts und mal links eines bis zu zwei Meter tiefen Hohlweges. Es wird nie langweilig, Wurzeln und Stufen lockern den Trail auf und der Hohlweg dient zeitweise als Mini-Halfpipe. Nach ca. 500 Höhenmetern rolle ich unvermittelt aus dem Wald in ein Plattenbaugebiet.
Yeah, what a ride 

Direkt zum Bahnhof will ich noch nicht, aber große Aktionen sind auch nicht mehr drin. Statt eines vorbereiteten Trails wie sonst üblich lasse ich diesmal das GPS-Gerät den Weg zum nächsten Trail finden.

Beobachtung am Wegesrand:





Motiviert das die Hennen zu außergewöhnlicher Legeleistung?

Im weiten Bogen kurbel ich erneut hoch, diesmal in Richtung Schäferwand, um einen Stiegentrail zu erkunden. Schiebend und tragend schwitze ich hinauf, so warm ist es mittlerweile geworden.
Fazit der Begehung: Die Spitzkehren im unteren Teil mögen ja noch angehen, aber die Monstertreppe mit Ende kurz vor einer Felsstufe und rechtwinkligem abknickenden Weiterweg - man würde also direkt auf einen 4 Meter Drop draufzu rattern - ist mir dann doch zu heftig:





Nach einer kurzen Schau ins Land ...





... fahre ich direkt in einen als Nordic Walking Trail markierten Wanderweg hinein, welcher sich als kurzweiliger Trailgenuß entpuppt ...





... und unweit einer alten Brauerei endet, welche inzwischen als eine Art Erlebnis- und Einkaufscenter fungiert. Da gibt es ein Brauereirestaurant, welche das begehrte Naß auch in Flaschenform offeriert:





Als ich in das Fahrplanheft schaue, stelle ich fest, dass in 10 Minuten der Zug nach Bad Schandau fährt. Flugs kurbel ich zum Bahnhof und schon sitze ich inmitten zahlreicher anderer Radler im Nationalparkexpress, welche ihre Tour noch gar nicht begonnen haben - während meine gerade zuende gegangen ist! Schließlich hatte ich versprochen, mittags wieder zu Hause zu sein, was ich zur Verwunderung meiner Daheimgebliebenen auch tatsächlich schaffe.

Da wir ja erst Mittag haben, fange ich mit dem erfrischenden Hellen 11° an, schließlich zählt das ja eigentlich noch gar nicht richtig als alkoholisches Getränk ...

Das Dunkle 13° wird abends verkostet - war mir eine Spur zu malzig, aber trotzdem ein Genuß!
Da muss ich wohl oder übel mal eine Tour so planen, dass ich abends ein frisches Kapitán direkt vom Faß schlürfen kann, sonst kann ich die Biergüte gar nicht abschließend beurteilen 

*Fazit:*

Fünfhundert Höhenmeter am Stück auf derben Trails vernichten, und das ganz alleine am Berg - so fängt ein guter Tag an 
Das war auch zugleich mein erster echter Einsatz meines speziellen Bikepacks, welcher sich auf dem Trail absolut unauffällig gezeigt hat. Er sitzt satt am Körper, ist bis auf das reine Gewicht kaum zu spüren und die Kamera ist schnell aus der integrierten Seitentasche gefingert.
Auf den anspruchsvollen Trailstücken habe ich diesmal auf Fotos verzichtet, da war mir der Flow wichtiger und das Zeitfenster war auch recht knapp.
Ja, die Hänge am Schneeberg bergen so manches Trailgeheimnis in sich ...

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (8. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Teilhabe an dieser kleinen Alltagsflucht, mach weiter so!


----------



## Th. (8. Mai 2017)

Unglaublich...
Nach einem völlig übertaktetem familienlastigen Wochenende, nach einem (wie fast immer) dem Wahnsinn nahem Arbeitsmontag, nach dem üblichen abendlichen familiären (pubertär geprägten) Irrsinn, setzt man sich vor den Laptop, um noch die eine oder Sache zu recherchieren/bestellen/aufzulisten usw... und träumt insgeheim von Wind ,Wetter und Freibiwak...
...und da kommt der @tanztee daher und _*MACHT GENAU DAS*_!
Ich hol mir jetzt aus dem Keller ein Bier (leider nicht böhmisch) und ich glaube, ich habe noch einen Becherovka irgendwo. Damit setze ich mich jetzt auf den Balkon. Regen? Kalt? Ich habe Funktionsbekleidung für rund tausend € im Schrank - wenn, wenn nicht jetzt!

@tanztee , sauber! Genauso muss das laufen. Leider bin ich auf dem Level deines zweiten Absatzes gescheitert...


----------



## QuasiNitro (9. Mai 2017)

Tour: Sauber @tanztee - dein fluffiger Schreibstil und der Trailflow gehen mal wieder konform!

Fotos: Und trotz Zeitfenster sind viele Selfies dabei. Das funzt ja nicht immer gleich beim ersten mal und (bei mir) sind dafür auch schon mal 10! Anläufe nötig. Wahrscheinlich hättest du ohne die Bebilderung die Brötchen schon zum Frühstück mit nach Hause bringen können 

Rucksack: Viele Hersteller stürzen sich mittlerer Weile auf das Thema Bikepacking und wollen sich mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg ein Stück vom Kuchen aus dieser Peripherie abschneiden, aber einen Rucksack nach Bikepacking gusto scheint dabei unter gegangen zu sein. Fatal!
Ich bin ja selbst überzeugter Rucksackträger und suche mir nach sowas seit langem schon einen ab...umso schöner, daß du das Thema aufgegriffen hast. Macht nen durchdachten und ergonomischen, dein Rucksack - ähhhm, hat überhaupt einen Namen?
Einzig das Trail-Gewicht von 9Kilo finde ich schon derbe grenzwertig. Bei der Kurvenhatz und beim kraxeln stelle ich mir das nich so angenehm vor. Mir reichen schon 3Kilo weniger auf'm Buckel...

Sei es drum, deine Idee dazu ist klasse und ich hoffe, daß die Industrie zukünftig so etaws in der Richtung feil bietet...

Unterm Strich: Motivierender Tourenbericht und für einen Overnighter hast du nen Menge raus geholt! Soviel steht schon mal fest - geniale Gegend - ich muß da dieses Jahr auch unbedingt nochmal hin


----------



## CC. (9. Mai 2017)

Yeah! Der Chefe war mal wieder unterwegs und läßt uns an Biwak und Trailspaß teilhaben. Sehr fein! Danke.


----------



## tanztee (9. Mai 2017)

QuasiNitro schrieb:


> ähhhm, hat überhaupt einen Namen?



Ja! _Golden Backpack _ 



QuasiNitro schrieb:


> Einzig das Trail-Gewicht von 9Kilo finde ich schon derbe grenzwertig. Bei der Kurvenhatz und beim kraxeln stelle ich mir das nich so angenehm vor. Mir reichen schon 3Kilo weniger auf'm Buckel...



Teils muss man sich dafür eignen - manche kommen damit zurecht, andere nicht. Teils ist das auch Training, da zahlt es sich aus dass ich praktisch immer mit dem Rucksack einkaufen gehe. Bier wiegt halt  
... und nicht zuletzt habe ich ja auch entsprechend lange an einem passenden Rucksackdesign getüftelt.



QuasiNitro schrieb:


> ich hoffe, daß die Industrie zukünftig so etaws in der Richtung feil bietet...



Schreckliche Vorstellung  der nächste Trend verwurstet 
Naja, es würde ja schon langen, wenn die Hüft- und Brustgurte ergonomischer konstruieren würden. Hab neulich meinen Evoc entsprechend anpassen müssen, damit der im DH nicht den Helm in die Stirn schiebt 



QuasiNitro schrieb:


> ich muß da dieses Jahr auch unbedingt nochmal hin



Dann meld Dich vorher!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## QuasiNitro (9. Mai 2017)

Alles mal wieder sehr individuell @tanztee , aber wenns paßt geht die Rechnung doch auf. Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, daß dir die Industriespione deine Idee klauen - glaube die haben sowas schon lange in der Schublade liegen und sehen wohl keinen Markt dafür und jetzt kommst DU 

Und klar, gebe vorher gerne mal Laut wenn es mich ins Knödelland zieht. Die feinen Trails kennen eben nur die Locals


----------



## tanztee (9. Mai 2017)

QuasiNitro schrieb:


> Knödelland



Nix Knödel. Das gibt Kalorien:





(frittierter Käse)

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## QuasiNitro (9. Mai 2017)

Da will ich mal nicht so sein - meinte aber ehr sowas


----------



## leler (14. Mai 2017)

tanztee schrieb:


> *Hoher Schneeberg mal anders*



Das Abenteuer lauert direkt vor der Haustür - super Beitrag! Danke @tantee !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (14. Mai 2017)

War leider schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr hier eingeloggt und habe die Diskussion zu den 1000 Meilen daher komplett verschlafen. Tut mir leid. 

Hoffe, es ist noch nicht zu spät. Hier sind ein paar Antwortversuche:



*@Falco: 

„Mal zum vergleich mit dem letzten mal, was ist denn für dich am schlimmsten? Hitzeschlag, Erfrierung durch Nässe oder aufgezwungener Schlafmangel?“*
Wenn ich eine „Hitliste“ aufstellen müsste, dann
1. Hitze (macht innerhalb von Minuten bis Stunden KO)
2. Schlafmangel (macht „nur“ nach Tagen KO, aber dafür nachhaltig)
3. Kälte (ist spätestens am nächsten Mittag vorbei – wenn nicht im Kombination mit 2.)
(Apropos Kälte: Du hattest doch damals von Deinem Kufu-Schlafsack geschwärmt. Nach der ersten schlaflosen Nacht 2016 würde ich jetzt wohl doch noch in was Wärmeres investieren... Könntest Du mir bitte das Fabrikat noch mal (per PN) schreiben?)

*„Mit den 1840km bist du ja fast 200km zu weit gefahren, da steckt schon mal über ein verschenkter Tag und noch viele Stunden die die damit verbunden Umplanungen und Abwägungen gekostet haben.“*
Statistisch betrachtet hast Du natürlich Recht. In Praxis relativiert sich dies etwas:
1. Die Route von West nach Ost ist sowieso immer etwas länger als die von Ost nach West, weil dann CP4 vor dem Ascher Zipfel liegt, der Start in die andere Richtung aber dort drin liegt.  (2016= 1682km; 2015= 1623km laut Finish1000)
2. Die Übernachtungen außerhalb der Originalroute (Tissa, Kralicky, Trencianske Teplice, Turcianske Teplice, Poprad) machten sich leider bei den km und der Gesamtzeit negativ bemerkbar. (Anderseits ist „auftauen“ und richtig schlafen manchmal unbezahlbar .-) ...)
3. Last but not least: Die beiden umgangenen Fuhrten am Ende haben auch einige km beigetragen, leider.

*„Dabei ist man in der Nacht langsam und es laugt zusätzlich noch aus was sich dann auch noch auf die Leistung am Tage auswirkt.“*
Da ist echt was dran. Nach der idealen Mischung suche ich immer noch... Vielleicht braucht es einfach mind. 4-6h/Schlaf, was die reine Fahrtzeit pro Tag dann auf max. 12-15h reduziert.

*„Wichtiger ist das der Verdauungstrakt beschäftigt ist und der Körper ständig Energie hat, auch wenn man mit dem Mist den man isst unnötig viel Energie beim Verdauen verbraucht oder sich mit den falschen Lebensmitteln einem Nährstoffmangel aussetzt.“*
Essentechnisch sah es eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus. Habe versucht, mind. aller 2h einen Riegel einzuwerfen, damit kontinuierlich Energie nachgeschoben wird. Aber das geht zu Lasten des Gepäcks.  („Lieblingsthema“ 2016 Logistik. Eigentlich kenne ich die Route ja jetzt inzwischen ganz gut .-) Da sollte doch eine bessere Essensplanung möglich sein...)

*„man frisch nach dem Rennen immer noch top fit wäre“* Dann wären bestimmt 1 bis 2 Tage weniger drin gewesen .-) Aber im Ernst: Bei aller Abenteuerlust ist vor allem wichtig, dass alle heil ankommen und die Erlebnisse das einzige sind, was dauerhaft zurück bleibt ...


*@EDA:
„Zunächst einmal großes Lob“*
Danke!

*„Du bist sehr lange pro Tag gefahren (Nettofahrzeiten von um die 15h) aber relativ langsam (Schnitte um die 10 km/h). Hast Du das bewusst so gewählt? Ist die Strecke so hart? 
Wäre es ggf. sogar entspannter zügiger aber kürzer und mit einem konstanten Schlafrythmus inkl. ausreichender Schlafdauer zu fahren? 
Wäre es zum Beispiel realistisch täglich 10h und 150 km zu fahren und danach zu regenerieren?
Wäre es eigentlich praktikabel das Rennen wie ein gewöhnliches Etappenrennen zu planen?“*

Hier hat Falco ja schon viel dazu geschrieben, dass ich nur unterstreichen kann.
Wichtig ist, sich bewusst zu sein, dass km-Schnitte wie auf der Hausrunde oder bei einem MTB-Rennen unerreichbar sind. Wenn man versucht, die Zeit des Schnellesten (8d 2,5h = 194,5h für 1682km) im km/h umzurechnen, dann kommen da Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von geschätzt 8,6km/h brutto (=inkl. Pausen) bzw. 13km/h netto (bei 8h Pause pro 24h). Soll heißen: Alles oberhalb von 15km/h im Schnitt ist unrealistisch. Optimistisch würde ich nicht mit mehr als 12,5 planen, realistisch lieber mit 10km/h.
Falcos Fotos zeigen die Bandbreite der Trails. Wanderwege, die für Füße und nicht für Räder gemacht sind, machen dabei (zeitlich) einen Großteil aus. Dazu kommt, dass Du durch das Reisegepäck schwerer als sonst bist und die Konzentration und Kraft spätestens nach 2-3 Tagen nachlassen. Passagen, die Du sonst daheim (ausgeruht & ohne Gepäck) mit links fahren würdest, werden dann lieber geschoben....
Ja, ein konstanter Schlafrhythmus ist definitiv eine gute Idee. Sich 10h/150km pro Tag vorzunehmen und dann zu regenerieren, klingt nach einem guten Plan und ist nicht unrealistisch. Ob er aufgeht hängt von einer Menge Faktoren ab wie z.B. Wetter, eventuelle Pannen und letztlich auch die eigene Kondition. Du musst halt im Hinterkopf behalten, dass nicht alle Abschnitte und auch Tage gleich sind – entsprechend geht an manchem Tag mehr als an anderen bzw. umgekehrt...
Ja, man kann das wie ein Etappenrennen planen. Sollte aber immer einen Plan B haben bzw. per Smartphone nach einer Alternativunterkunft suchen können, wenn man auf die Übernachtung im Hotel spekuliert (siehe auch Umwege weiter oben). Die einheimischen Racer schlafen daher lieber draußen. Das ist definitiv schneller, aber auch weniger erholsam. Die Entscheidung kann ich Dir nicht abnehmen. Am sichersten ist es, auf verschiedene Varianten eingestellt zu sein. Ein fester Etappenplan birgt das Risiko, dass die Tagesetappen entweder (zu) kurz geplant werden oder der Plan schnell dominoartig durcheinanderkommen kann. Vielleicht zur Orientierung gut, aber davon sich voll darauf zu verlassen, würde ich eher abraten.

*„Wie würdest Du das Feld beschreiben? Was sind das für Typen? Wie sind die drauf? Wie ernst oder locker geht es zu? Fahren Teams zusammen? Bilden sich Gruppen etc.“*
Auch das hat Falco schon gut beschrieben .-)
Einfach mal durch die Bilder klicken z.B. bei http://www.1000miles.cz/category/fotogalerie-2016-primy-prenos oder https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1263660666980555.1073741909.100000099022463&type=3 . Abgesehen von einem Dutzend Hardcore-Racer an der Spitze geht es sehr locker zu.


Hoffe, ich konnte ein paar Fragen zumindest ansatzweise beantworten. Wenn es weitere gibt, dann einfach her damit...
Viele Grüße,  gute Vorbereitung und bis bald...


----------



## Faszi (15. Juli 2017)

*Faszi`s tierische Reise in`s Böhmische*​Nachdem ich ja schon einige der alten Fernwanderwege beradelt habe erinnerte ich mich an einen Bericht über den Schlängelweg hier im Forum (siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tourenberichte-aus-sachsen-und-vogtland.497394/page-2#post-9573582).
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle @CC.  Mittlerweile vertraut mit diversen digitalen Kartenwerken machte ich mich daran den Track nochmal zu verfeinern. Es blieben aber trotzdem einige fragwürdige Wegeabschnitte, dazu später. Starten wollte ich in Leitmeritz. Da mir die Anfahrt mit der Bahn zu kompliziert und lang war entschloss ich mich Anfang Juli 2017 den Weg dahin an einem freien Freitag per Rad zu absolvieren, so direkt von Zuhaus. Das ergab eine Streckenlänge von 125 km zumeist auf dem Elberadweg. Sollte zu schaffen sein und auch genug Kraftreserve für den eigentlichen Schlängelweg, welchen ich von Leitmeritz bis Decin bestreiten wollte.
Auf ging es also an diesem heißen Tag, es waren Gewitter angekündigt. Der Weg bis Pirna an der Wesenitz entlang war vom nächtlichen Regen zwar nass, aber ansonsten Wunderschön. In Pirna beim Bäcker noch ein zweites Frühstück und dann eingebogen auf den Elberadweg Richtung Süden. Bedauerlicherweise war der Wind heute gerade auf der Gegenrichtung unterwegs, das kostete einige Körner mehr. Noch vor Obervogelgesang dann eine Zwangspause, die Kette bewegte sich nicht mehr, ein Bindfaden hatte sich in´s Schaltröllchen gewickelt und konnte nur unter zuhilfenahme eines Schweizer Taschenmessers entfernt werden.




​Weiter ging die Reise von nun an störungsfrei auf der technischen Seite. Zwischen Königstein und Bad Schandau wollte ich den neuen Radweg auf der linkselbischen Seite nehmen, dies gelang aber nur unter Missachtung eines Verbotsschildes und einer Klettereinlage an der Baustelle, wo noch die Asphaltierung gemacht wird. Hier musste ich an den Strand der mit wenig Wasser gefüllten Elbe ausweichen.


Auch hinter Bad Schandau waren am Ufer viele Steine zu sehen die sonst unter Wasser sind.


Planmäßig konnte ich mich in Niedergrund mit Knödel, Gulasch und Pivo für die Weiterreise stärken. In Decin bewunderte ich dann auf einer alten Brücke die herrlichen alten Brückenfiguren.


Der Weg wechselt in Decin die Elbseite und ist in einem wirklich guten Zustand, meist Asphalt oder Betonpflaster. Auch für Imbiss ist immer wieder gesorgt. An einer kleinen Kapelle legte ich dann auch mal eine Pause ein, der Gegenwind setzte mir schon zu.


Bald folgt dann die Staustufe am Schreckenstein. Da wartet auf die Radwegfahrer eine ganz besondere Einlage, das Rad muss über 2 Treppen hoch- und dann wieder runtergeschoben werden. Da habe ich die Gepäcktaschenfahrer nicht beneidet, ist schon erstaunlich was da manche alles in den Radurlaub mitschleppen.


Von jetzt an hielt ich Ausschau nach dem Dubitzer Kirchlein auf der anderen Elbseite. Der Weg führte mich allerdings zu einer anderen Kirche in Zirkowitz die den einzigen Fachwerkglockenturm in Böhmen vorzuweisen hat.


Aber gleich gegenüber grüßt dann vom Elbhang das erwartete Dubitzer Kirchlein.


Ein herrlicher Flecken Erde dort oben!
Hier im Tal kam ich mir jetzt vor, als ob ich im Backofen radele, weit über 30 °C zeigte das Thermometer. Ich gönnte mir wenig Pause, ich wollte nicht noch vom Gewitter überrascht werden. Ich betrachtete aufmerksam die Gegend, manches konnte ich zuordnen wie den Lobosch, den Milleschauer, den Dreikreuzberg und dann auch die Radebeule. Und dann erreichte ich im Trockenen Leitmeritz, bezog mein Hostel und machte mich dann auf zum Abendessen, welches ich in einer gemütlichen Hinterhofkneipe einnahm. Mittlerweile waren auch einige Regentropfen angekommen, ich konnte aber noch den schönen Markt ansehen, wirklich eine schöne Stadt. Besonders das Kelchhaus beeindruckte mich.







Nachdem ich mich in meine Behausung begeben hatte begann es richtig zu regnen.
Na dann Gute Nacht!

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## CC. (16. Juli 2017)

Ah, ein Nachfahre  
Immer her mit der Fortsetzung!


----------



## Faszi (19. Juli 2017)

*Faszi`s tierische Reise in`s Böhmische*
*Teil 2*​Nach gut geschlafener Nacht und einem einfachen Frühstück ging also die Reise weiter, jetzt auf dem historischen Schlängelweg, welcher ja in Leitmeritz seinen Anfang hat. Das Wetter war nicht mehr so heiß wie am Vortag, viele Wolken schafften Milderung und es blieb trocken. Von Leitmeritz geht es gleich bergan Richtung Radebeule, dem Hausberg. Ich erklomm ihn nur bis zu einer Aussicht am Fuß, die Kräfte wollten eingeteilt sein. 




​Noch ein Stück folgt man der Straße bis ins Dorf Michelsberg. Von da an kommen gleich ein paar Traumwege, aber seht selbst:








​So stelle ich mir das vor, einsam auf uralten Wegen langradeln. Bald erreiche ich das Dorf Groß Tschernosek, wo ein Berglauf stattfindet. Die Läufer sind schon ganz nervös, bald soll der Start sein. An den Markierungen kann ich dann sehen, das sie eine ganze Weile den Weg mit mir teilen und mich dann später auch berghoch überholen. Jetzt auf den steilen Wegen durch die Weinberge kann ich das nächste Zwischenziel sehen, die Böhmische Pforte mit dem Dreikreuzberg.









​Der Weg ist sehr steil, zum ersten, aber nicht letzten Mal, muss ich vom Rad und schieben. Bin heut nicht topfit, der Gegenwind am Vortag hat mir recht zugesetzt. Als ich dann in den Wald eintauche wird es zum erstenmal tierisch, ich bin im 
*Reich der Riesenameisenhügel *​angekommen. So viele so große Exemplare auf so dichtem Raum habe ich selten bisher gesehen, natürlich ist auch der Boden von Ameisenstraßen überzogen. Ein schöner Waldweg führt mich dann auf den Dreikreuzberg, zum Schluß ist es dann ein Trail. Herrlich hier die Aussicht auf die Elbe, das böhmische Tiefland, die vielen Vulkankegelberge.














​Ein Stück des Weges muss ich zurück ins Reich der Riesenameisenhügel in Richtung Kamaik mit seiner Burgruine. Ein wirklich schönes,kleines Dorf mit schicken Bauernhöfen. 




​Steil geht es weiter am Eisberg entlang nach dem Dorf Hlinai am Fuße des Radischken welchen ich dann als einzigen richtigen Gipfel besteige. Geschützte Pflanzen gibt es hier kann ich auf einer Tafel lesen. Herrlich wieder der Blick von Oben. 




​Den Trail runterzu kann ich komplett fahren, das macht Laune. Es schließt sich jetzt ein Wegabschnitt an, bei dem ich mir schon in der Planung recht unsicher war ob das wirklich funktioniert. Auf der OpenMTBmap ist nur ein kleiner Weg eingezeichnet. CC. ist dort quer über die Wiese. Von hier an wird auch die Landschaft oft durch unbewirtschaftete Wiesen gekennzeichnet. Aber der Weg stimmt, eine schwache Traktorspur zieht sich den Hang hinauf. Ab und zu sehe ich auch irgenwelche Trampelspuren den Weg kreuzen und wundere mich von wem die stammen könnten. Die Aufklärung kommt bald. Ich schiebe so vor mich hin als ich von Rechts ein Geräusch höre wie wenn ein großer Hund knurrt. Das hätte mir gerade gefehlt, ein wilder Hund oder sowas. Ein Blick nach Rechts in die Richtung des Geräusches belehrt mich aber eines Besseren! Eine Rotte Wilschweine glotzt mich an und ist wahrscheinlich genauso erschrocken wie ich. In aller Ruhe schiebe ich weiter, traue mich nicht lange umzusehen. Ich bin angekommen im
*Reich der Wildschweine*​Der Weg zieht sich immer weiter am Kahlen Berg lang hin zu tollen Felsformationen. Das Dorf Kundraditz erscheint und ich muss eine steilen Pfad hinabkraxeln.
















​Froh bin ich als ich wieder in der Zivilisation angelangt bin, nach dem Erlebnis sieht man natürlich die Spuren der Wildschweine um so mehr. Es müssen wirklich viele dort leben, sie haben dort auch das Schlaraffenland. Auch später im Wald sind viele Spuren und Suhlen zu finden. Den Varhost und die Martinswand lasse ich auch aus Zeitgründen liegen, es schließt sich jetzt eine Strassenetappe bis ins Tal nach Binowe an da die alten Wege teilweise nicht erhalten sind oder zu finden waren. 




​Über Sulloditz geht es steil hinauf zur Planer Koppe, welche früher eine berühmte Aussicht gewesen sein soll und sich heute in privater Hand befindet. Von da oben bis nach Tünscht teile ich mir den Weg mit Wildschweinen, Enduromotorradfahrern und Quadfahreren. Über den Zustand des nassen Weges darf an dieser Stelle spekuliert werden. 




​Von Tünscht geht es dann auf Asphalt nach Saubernitz wo mich direkt das schöne, kleine Bahnhofmuseum begrüßt. Liebevoll sind dort Relikte aus der alten Bahnzeit zusammengetragen und auch die Außenanlagen sind so, das man denken könnte man ist im Film bei Piroschka.




​Überhaupt ist das Ganze Dorf ein Museum, siehe hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zubrnice
Hier kann ich dann auch endlich ein ordentliches Mittag essen, zum Glück war ich ja von CC. gewarnt und hatte einiges zu Essen mit für unterwegs. Die Dorfkneipen in den kleinen Dörfern gibt es echt nur selten und dann machen sie erst Abends auf. Frisch gestärkt war jetzt noch ein großer Berg zu bezwingen, der Zinkenstein auf welchem heute der Fernsehturm steht. Das war nochmal ne rechte Schieberei auf Wildschweinpfaden aber auch irgendwann geschafft.




​Jetzt schließen sich einige Asphaltkilometer über die Hochebene an und es geht dann über die Kolmer Scheibe nach Tetschen hinunter. Leider verpasste ich schon in der Planung den Aussichtsturm dort, muss ich wohl mal nachholen. In Tetschen angelangt standen 56km und 1933 hm auf der Uhr, das ist ganzschön viel für mich. Auf dem Elberadweg fuhr ich dann noch bis Schöna und von dort mit dem Zug nach Hause. 




​So müssen Biketage sein!

GPX auf Anfrage

Viel Freude beim Lesen, Euer Faszi


----------



## tanztee (23. August 2017)

*Bikepacking und Bikeparks - kann man das kombinieren?
*
Das wollte ich herausfinden, da mir die Idee schon länger im Kopf herumspukte.
Recherchen wurden angestellt, Videos angeschaut, Pläne gemacht und verworfen ... bis ich dann soweit war und folgendes vorhatte: In einer Art „Roadtrip”, sprich mit diversen Zugtransfers, wollte ich vom/von Jedlova · Tannenberg beginnend, mich bis ins Riesengebirge vorarbeiten. Die tschechischen Bikeparks hatten in letzter Zeit ihr Streckenangebot nach unten erweitert, so dass ich mich auf die einfachen, blauen Touristentrails begeben wollte.

Leider lief es dann ein wenig anders als gedacht ... 





Fortsetzung folgt!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (23. August 2017)

Na dann erzähl mal, das sieht ja gar nicht so gut aus...


----------



## QuasiNitro (23. August 2017)

Hmm, ärgerlich...


----------



## tanztee (23. August 2017)

*Bikepacking & Bikepark = BP²*

Bei meiner ersten Bikepacking-Tour stand ich seinerzeit da oben am Jedlová · Tannenberg







tanztee schrieb:


> Nach dieser ausführlichen Gipfelrast lockt der Downhill. Die Skipiste direkt am Turm beginnend ist mir heute mit Gepäck und ohne Schoner nicht ganz geheur, so geht es erstmal den Asphaltaufstieg ein Stück zurück bis zu einer Art halben Rundweg, welcher zu einem unschweren Wiesen-DH überleitet.



und hatte mega Denkblasen über dem Kopf, ob man nicht da runter käme. Natürlich entsprechend vorbereitet und ausgerüstet.

Wie gesagt, da war dann noch diese Idee mit den Bikeparks, auf die ich irgendwann zufällig bei Recherchen gestossen bin. Die jeweils leichtesten Abfahrten oder eben unter Umfahrung aller echten Rampen, Drops und Doubles die Sache sozusagen als DH-Trail unter die Stollenreifen zu nehmen sollten doch drin sein.

Deshalb hatte ich bei meinem Rucksackdesign eine FF-Helm-Halterung vorgesehen und entsprechend die Trailtauglichkeit auf Hometrails und meiner Schneebergtour getestet.
Training im Bike Areal und Heimwege von Arbeit durch die Dresdner Heide oder den Elbhang sollten mich auf diese spezielle Tour vorbereiten.
Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, wo alle Vorübungen nichts mehr nützen und man muß sich der Sache stellen!
Nachdem die Locations abgeklärt waren, Fahrpläne ausgedruckt bereitlagen und die Transfertracks im GPS landeten, ging es erstmal zu dem Kultbahnhof mitten in der Pampa im tiefsten Tschechien:





So radelte ich vormittags bei leicht kühlem Wetter zur Talstation des Liftes im Adrenalinpark Jedlová, nur um festzustellen, dass die überhaupt gar keine Räder transportieren können. Da hängen dann bloß so komische DH-Trikes dran, womit man über den Skihang brettern kann.

Egal, so würde eben ein Trackwalk draus werden, was sich auch als extrem sinnvoll erwies.

So fing es dann auch gleich an:





Neee ... huppen kam für mich nicht in Frage und andernfalls kann man nur so spaßfrei drüberhubbeln.





Steil, seeehr steil ...  aber da bin ich nicht der einzige, der kneift, wie man anhand zahlreicher Chickenways sehen konnte, die sich so eingefahren hatten.





So ein kleines Steinfeldchen ist schon eher was, das sieht doch machbar aus. Weiter geht es und ich schwitze und keuche den steilen Skihang hoch, immer hart am Waldrand, wo der DH-Track sich um die Fichten schlängelt.





WTF??? Da ist der Chickenway richtig ausgefahren 

So mehre ich mich hinauf und habe genug Zeit, um über mein Vorhaben nachzudenken. Wird es so funktionieren? Wird es Quälerei werden/bleiben, oder kommt irgendwo auch mal Flow auf? Auch über Ausrüstungsoptimierungen sinniere ich breit und lang, da ich aufgrund der Schutzausrüstung einen Rucksack mit über 11 kg schultere. Das ist eindeutig über meiner Komfortgrenze und ich überlege, gleich am ersten Tag im Camp 1,5 kg hochkonzentrierte Nahrung zu vernichten und mich dann nur noch unterwegs zu verpflegen ...

Nach einem kurzen Stück Wanderweg öffnet sich der Horizont und die trüben Gedanken sind auf einmal wie weggeblasen:





Oben gönne ich mir nur ein kleines Bier aus einer berühmten Craft-Brauerei





und denke an den Bikeartikel mit der Studie, dass genau so eine Alkoholmenge die Probanden auf dem Trail sicherer werden ließ!

Nochmal pinkeln und dann stehe ich vor dem Steilgelände:





Jetzt wird es Ernst und ich präpariere mich für die Abfahrt.
Ellebogenschoner und kombinierte Knie-Schienbeinschoner werden angelegt, die CC-Schüssel weicht dem FF-Helm. Der Sattel geht auf Tauchstation und die Bremse wird etwas bissiger eingestellt.

Ready for Race!





Anfänglich geht es einen verblockten, steinigen Trail inmitten des Skihanges hinab. Ich kann ausreichend Tempo aufbauen, Angst- und Freuhormone kämpfen miteinander um Vorherrschaft.
Mit weichen Knien komme ich an der Stelle an, wo der Wanderweg kreuzt und der eigentliche DH-Trail beginnt. Freuhormone haben knapp gesiegt und nach kurzem Verschnaufer geht es rein ins Trailvergnügen.

Der Trail ist anfänglich durchgängig steil, verblockt und verwinkelt. Einmal rutsche ich mit dem Vorderad weg, aber kann mich mit dem Fuß abfangen. Tempo aufbauen kann man hier wohl nur mit dem Fully, ich stehe tüchtig auf der Bremse. Zum Glück hat mir ein Freund vor kurzem noch richtige Freeride-Pellen geschenkt (29" hat so oder so eben seine guten Seiten), die leider nur vorne draufpassen. Aber das rettet mir den Arsch - der Grip ist wirklich gigantisch.
Weiter unten im Wald kann ich die beiden billigsten Hindernisse nehmen, habe sogar mal ein Meterchen Airtime!
Zack-Bumm bin ich auch schon unten, mensch, ging das alles schnell!

Nun rüste ich wieder ab und stelle auf Trailmodus um. Über einen endlosen Forstweg radle und schiebe ich bald in Richtung Lausche, da meine nächsten Ziele der Grenztrail mitsamt dem Hochwald sind. Das musst ich einfach noch mitnehmen, wenn ich schon mal hier bin.

Immer wieder erfreue ich mich daran, wie liebevoll die Tschechen ihre Quellen umsorgen:





So gelange ich auf den Kamm und überlege mir schon die kürzeste Cyklotrasa zum nächstbesten Bahnhof zu nehmen, da ich nach der Attacke am Tannenberg ziemich alle bin. Ein Päuschen später geht es schon besser und ich habe ja Zeit. Also radle und schiebe ich gemütlich durch die Gegend, bis unterhalb der Lausche der Grenztrail losgeht:





Zuerst über einen langen „Northshore”, dann über kurzweiliges welliges Gelände mit Wurzeln durchsetzt, wo man zumeist gut rollen kann:





Kurz vor dem Falkenstein wird es dann steil, aber ich habe keine Lust auf ewige Umwege und packe den Stier direkt bei den Hörnern bzw. das Rad an Standrohr und Kurbel, so wie es die Bikebergsteiger vormachen:





Der Aufstieg lohnt sich, der Felsen schein ja mal als Vorposten gedient zu haben, wie ausgeschlegelte Treppen und Balkenfalze nahelegen. In den Balkenfalzen war sicher mal eine Vortreppe verankert, so dass man nicht einfach hochsteigen kann. Aber auch der Blick vom Gipfelfuß in Richtung Lausche erfreut:





Nun kürze ich etwas ab und rolle nach Krompach hinab. An historischem Standort ist ein Restaurant mit Pension wiedererstanden und nennt sich zweisprachig Na Hřebenovce - Am Kammweg. Es ist urst gemütlich darinnen und ich ordere erstmal Kalorien und Vitalstoffe satt:





Solcherart gestärkt, aber auch etwas träge nehme ich den Hochwald in Angriff. Zum Glück verläuft der Weg zunächst nur schwach ansteigend, wird dann etwas steiler und steiniger. Wasserrinnen aus gesetzten Steinen lassen erkennen, dass hier mal die Gebirgsvereine aktiv waren. Das letzte Stück will ich mir erleichtern und weiche auf einen schönen flachen Seitenweg aus, der zum rot markierten Weg - und zugleich dem Grenztrail - führt.

Das war wohl nichts mit leichter:





Frage an die Zittau Connection: ist da schon mal jemand zumindest zum Teil runtergehoppelt?

Es geht noch steiler, aber da sind auch Stufen gesetzt und man ist ja praktisch schon oben.





Oben schweift der Blick weit übers Land und bleibt unweigerlich am Jeschken hängen:





Hier gerate ich ein wenig ins Philosophieren: bei mir wird die Freude oftmals durch das Bekannte gesteigert. Jedesmal wenn ich in meinem Revier unterwegs bin, erkennen ich sofort mehr Berge, werden daran verknüpfte Erinnerungen wach, was die Freude zum bloßen Auf-dem-Berg-sein zusätzlich steigert. Was für ein Gegensatz zu unserem Zeitgeist, wo alles nur noch „Hot” und „New” sein muß, und _wer zweimal im selben Wald pennt, gehört schon zum Establishment_, um einen altlinken Kampfspruch mal abzuwandeln.
Ob die mit der gewünschten und gelebten Flexibilität und Mobilität einhergehende Beliebigkeit den Lebensgenuß steigert, muß wohl jeder für sich selbst herausfinden ...

Beim folgenden DH ist dann auch ganz schnell Schluß mit Gehirnfasching und ich bin ja auch ein wenig ein Trendopfer, wie ich so mit Schonern und FF-Helm am Rucksack um die Fichten eiere ...





Zwischendrin wird es mir zu lose im Geröll und ich mag mich wegen 20 m nicht erst erneut umkleiden, also kneife ich und rolle weiter unten im Flachen weiter. Der Weg hats aber ganz schön in sich, bis zum Kammloch ist kaum ein Meter zum Verschnaufen drin in dem ausgewaschenen und verwurzelten Weg.

Dieser Weg sah auf der Karte ganz interessant aus, entpuppt sich aber als langweiliger Forstweg. Zuerst geht es durch monotonen Kieferwald und dann, Abwechslung muß sein, durch Fichten-Monokultur. Also kürze ich über einen abzweigenden Wanderweg ab, rolle über Wiesenwege und diverse Straßen nach Jablonné v Podještědí · Deutsch Gabel. Dort werden zuerst Kronen und direkt danach Bier, Zopfkäse und Kümmelstangen ausgefasst, schließlich strebe ich jetzt das Camp an.

Dann warte ich auf einem interessanten Bahnhof auf den Zug, der mich auf die Bergeshöhe am Jeschken bringen soll. Überall grünt und blüht es,





ein winziges Eisenbahnmuseum ist vorhanden und irgendwas mit Kunst und Galerie kann ich entziffern.

Ich versuche mich auch in formaler Fotokomposition:





Dann rattert der Zug heran und ich quetsche mich ins winzige Fahrradabteil, wo zwei Räder hängen können. Meine dicken Pellen passen in die Halterung nicht rein, aber bald bin ich in Novina · Neuland, wo insbesondere das Novinský viadukt · Neuländer Viadukt, ein technisches Denkmal, von Interesse ist:





Es geht anfänglich eine steile Straße durch das kleine Dorf mit seinen Umgebindehäusern, dann steigt ein Forstweg allmählich an. Das letzte Stück zum geplanten Wildcamping-Platz nahe der Dánské kameny · Dänsteine sieht dank „vorbildlicher” Forstwirtschaft so aus:





Auf der Suche nach Wasser wurde es dann noch feuchter: auf mapy.cz war eine Quelle eingezeichnet. Ein kleines Bächlein ist am fraglichen Ort schnell ausgemacht, aber auf der Suche nach der Quelle merke ich erst, dass ich quasi mittendrin stehe, als es in den Schuhen feucht wird 
Es gelingt mir dennoch Wasser zu fassen und ich schnaufe und keuche noch die letzten steilen Höhemeter hinauf bis zum Kammweg.

Für Nachfahrer: möglicherweise ist es schlauer, bereits in Křižany auszusteigen und via Cycklotrasa 21 und 3007 hochzuradeln.

Die Dänsteine sind zwei Felsgebilde: ein kleineres, in dessen Nähe ich mit mühe ein isomattengroßes ebenes Stück finde und mich häuslich niederlasse.





Weiter abwärts befindet sich , etwas schwer zugänglich, ein weitaus größeres Felsmassiv, welches bergseitig unschwer erstiegen werden kann und eine eingeschränkte lokale Aussicht bietet.

Mit Gegend erkunden, Camp einrichten, Essen kochen und bettfertig machen vergeht die Zeit wie im Fluge und bald liege ich flach. Im Einschlafen denke ich noch, dass ich mit dem Tarp eigentlich zum ersten Mal so richtig mitten im puren Wald penne ...

_Wie es weitergeht und ich zu den eingewickelten Armen komme erfahrt ihr morgen!_

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (24. August 2017)

*Bikepacking & Bikepark = BP² (Teil 2)*

Heute sollte es zu einem echten Bikepark gehen, mit Lift und mehreren Lines - deshalb auch mein strategisch günstiger Biwakplatz.

Nachdem ich in aller Ruhe alles wieder zusammengepackt habe, gibt es ganz bequem Frühstück am Rastplatz unweit des Dänsteins.





Gegen 9 Uhr radel ich dann los, aber diesmal geht es nicht auf den Gipfel selber, vielmehr sind die 
Terasy Ještědu · Jeschkenterassen und vor allem die dort vorhandenen Aussichtsfelsen mein erstes Tagesziel. 

Am hintersten Eck vom Parkplatz zweigt der gelb markierte Weg ab und dank des nicht so tollen Wetters bin ich auf den Wegen für mich allein. Der erste Seitenweg führt zu einem Felsgebilde namens Kamenná vrata · Torstein. Bissel Morgensport kann ja nicht schaden:





Es geht mal etwas in gleicher Höhe voran, aber auch Gegenanstiege sind zu bewältigen. 

Der FF-Helm und die Schoner passen ja beim besten Willen nicht in den Rucksack, und ich bin eigentlich überhaupt kein Freund irgendwelches Zeugs draußen herumbaumeln zu lassen und wie so ein alpiner Mausefallenhändler daherzukommen. Aber es nützt ja nichts und so sieht meine Konfiguration dann zumeist aus:





Ein kurzer, sorgfältig gebauter Stichweg führt zu einer außerordentlich lohnenden Aussicht auf den 
Červený kámen · Roten Felsen (?). Der Jeschken hüllt sich heuer in Nebel





aber dennoch schweift der Blick weit ins Land. 





Man kann sich gar nicht satt sehen, aber aufkommender Nieselregen veranlasst mich zur Weiterfahrt.

Die letzte Meile führt über Asphalt zu einer Kreuzung nahe der Unterkunft Pláně pod Ještědem und dann stehe ich davor:





Der Plan ist nun, den leichtesten, mit B2 bezeichneten Trail zur Talstation hinabzufahren und mindestens einmal mit dem Lift wieder hochzugondeln. Anhand von Videos war ersichtlich, dass die jüngste der Abfahrten genau mich als Zielgruppe hat und deshalb auch „Turistička” heißt. 
Im Grunde handelt es sich um einen gepimpten Forstweg, wo immer wieder seitlich eine Art Steilkurven für Flow und Fahrvergnügen sorgen sollen. Teils gibt es auch kleine Hügelchen, ähnlich wie bei einem Pumptrack. 

Nur, erstmal muß ich den Einstieg in den Trail finden. Etwas weiter oben ist er:





Also schnell umgezogen, Sattel runter und los gehts!
Am Anfang ist das sogar ein mäßig rauer Singeltrail, mit leichten Kurven 





und dann geht der eigentliche Forstweg los. So sehen die gebauten Teile für den Wannabe-Downhiller aus:





Manchmal könnte man abheben und ums Eck springen, andermal ist es eher wie ein Wallride. Aber man kann auch über alles drüber rollen und bekommt auch so ausreichend weiche Knie!

Auch der Forstweg verändert sein Gesicht und es folgen steile, ausgewaschenere und leicht verblockte Passagen. Alles in allem genau meine Kragenweite und mein Bikeparkpacking-Konzept scheint ja echt aufzugehen 

Unten angekommen sondiere ich zunächst die Lage 





und komme daraufhin ins Gespräch mit zwei tschechischen Ridern, die ganz ordentlich Englisch können.

Die seien also schon öfter hier gewesen und wollen dann den roten Trail direkt unterm Lift abfahren. Der blaue Trail? Boring (langweilig). Ich soll doch auf den roten Trail mitkommen, der ist viel besser! Ja, sie seien auch keine Cracks und würden auch alle Chickenways fahren. Pause machen müssten sie auch. Mein großer Rucksack? Kein Problem, den kann ich doch bei dem netten Mädel im Imbiß verstauen! 

Das geht auch tatsächlich, und ich wäge ab: _Mammut jagen oder Heidelbeeren pflücken? Engelchen oder Teufelchen? _Wie viele Videos habe ich mir schon angesehen, von genau dieser Abfahrt, mit mehreren Leuten geredet, die da waren und teils deren Helmkamerafilme angesehen. Soll ich bis an mein Lebensende nur Videos anglotzen?? 
Irgendwann muss es ja auch mal die Vorbereitung ins Tun münden ... die zahllosen Runden auf den Hometrails ... der City-DH durch mein Wohnviertel mit der 10stufigen Treppe am Abschluß, wo ich ohne Treppenkontakt ins Flat springe ... und ich kann mir ja den Trail beim Hinaufgondeln nochmal in aller Ruhe anschauen.

Also löse ich für 100 Kronen eine Einzelfahrt und als es soweit ist, entschwebe ich der Talstation. Hinter mir hängt mein treues AKA, neben mir liegt der FF-Helm und ich schiele zu den schönen Schwüngen hinab, die sich durch die Schneise zirkeln. 

Oben angekommen, machen ein paar Rider mit richtig schwerem Gerät noch Aufwärmübungen, meine beiden tschechischen Radfreunde rollen direkt los, ich hinterher.

Es geht ohne Unterbrechung einfach nur steil bergab. Was man aus der Vogelperspektive nicht sehen kann: der Track ist übelst ausgespült, man fährt eigentlich die ganze Zeit durch loses Geröll. Dass muss ich entsprechend abfedern, und bin froh, als ich an günstiger Stelle aus dem Track herausfahren kann. 

Puuuh, das geht in die Knochen! Mein lieber Schollie, da kommt der tanztee ganz schön ins Schnaufen.
Die Tschechen warten schon und meinen, das ist eben das erste Mal, da waren die auch am Limit.

Weiter geht es und dann folgt eine Schleife in den Wald, wo der Track mehr DH-Charakter annimmt. Es geht über derbste Wurzelteppiche und eine Anzahl Stufen sind noch extra eingebaut. 
Da komme ich sogar ganz sauber rüber - an den Stufen verlagere ich das Gewicht extrem nach hinten und der Rest wird mit Oberschenkel-Suspension ausgebügelt. Die Tschechen sind da fast mehr neben dem Track gefahren, da ist es nicht ganz so ruppig.

Als ich aus dem Wald herauskomme und wieder dem Freeride-Trail in der Liftschneise zustrebe, fädelt die Spur ganz oben in eine Steilwandkurve ein. Da ich nach dem heftigen Trailstück im Wald noch nicht genug Tempo aufgebaut habe, stehe ich viel zu steil in der Wand und Zack! rutschen ohne Vorwarnung beide Räder nach links weg. Im nächsten Moment liege ich auf dem Rücken, ein Bein ist zwischen Lenker und Rahmen verknotet und ich entwirre mich erstmal, um an den Rand der Strecke zu gelangen.

Es sieht zunächst so aus: Die Schoner haben ganze Arbeit geleistet! Auch der Helm hat seinen Job getan, ich hab nur etwas Dreck in der Fresse. Aber der linke Daumen ... nicht schon wieder ...  den hats erwischt und der ist einfach gnadenlos überdehnt worden 

Zum Glück habe ich ein 1.-Hilfe-Päckchen in der Seitentasche einstecken und kann den Daumen feldmäßig bandagieren. Dann checke ich das Rad, was praktisch keine Schäden aufweist. Nur der Sattel ist leicht verdreht, ist ja klar, erstens war ich nicht wirklich schnell und zweitens habe ich wohl den Hauptteil der Energie abgebaut 

Naja, mit Zähne zusammenbeißen eier ich den restlichen Trail hinab und setze mich hin. Bei einem Käffchen am Imbiß überlege ich nun meine weiteren Optionen und stelle fest, dass ich eigentlich jetzt nur noch nach Hause will. 

Hier der Retter meines Lächelns mit allen Zähnen:





Mit dem Daumen ist nunmal leider kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen:





Da die GPS-Halterung auch hinüber ist, irre ich recht unbeholfen durch die zahlreichen gewundenen Nebenstraßen ins Zentrum, wo ich mich bei einem Imbiß stärken kann und den geordneten Rückzug durchdenke. Am Bahnhof angekommen, fährt auch bald der Zug von genau der Verbindung, die ich ohnehin für die Rückreise geplant hatte. 





Da die Verbindung direkt via Zittau aufgrund des Schienenersatzverkehrs für die Radmitnahme zu riskant ist, zuckel ich nun in gewohnter Manier durch die tschechischen Lande und fahre über Děčín nach Dresden. Wie ich so zur Ruhe komme, fängt es nach und nach überall am Körper an, weh zu tun; vor allem das rechte Handgelenk macht sich nun deutlich bemerkbar. Ich versuche mit einem kühlen Blechbrötchen zu kühlen, aber es hilft nicht wirklich. Also besser trinken, vielleicht wirkt es ja innerlich besser!

Im Endeffekt bin ich dann in Dresden, nach kurzem Boxenstopp, mit meinen verschwitzten Bikeklamotten mit dem Taxi um 9 in die Notaufnahme gefahren und die haben mich dann in der Summe 3 Stunden lang untersucht (immer wieder mit Wartezeiten dazwischen).

_Ergebnis:_ nichts ist wirklich gebrochen, alle inneren Organe sind auch intakt geblieben, aber am linken Daumen ist irgendwo ein kleines Knochenfragment zu sehen, das frisch abgebrochen *oder* ein Überrest einer Altverletzung sein könnte. Deshalb wurde mir dann die Schiene verpasst!

*Lasst es mich mal so formulieren:* Ja, ich habe das Mammut gejagt und es hat mir gehörig die Stoßzähne gezeigt 
Jetzt werde ich die nächste Zeit in der Höhle sitzen und Wunden lecken, und mir Überlegen, wie ich das alles schlauer angehen kann. 

_Damit will ich hier den Sack für heute zubinden und will die Tage nochmal ein gesondertes Fazit verfassen._

Bis dahin:

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Th. (25. August 2017)

Dafür, dass du


tanztee schrieb:


> nicht wirklich schnell


warst, hat es dich ja doch ordentlich erwischt...
Naja, zumindest kannst du ja noch einen Bericht schreiben und das Bierglas halten   
Gute Genesung!


----------



## mr.malcom (25. August 2017)

@tanztee Gute Besserung auch von mir. 
Glaub mir, es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können. Ich habs vor knapp 3 Wochen geschafft bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit einen Vorwärtssalto zu drehen und gleich beide Flügel auf einmal zu brechen...
...und das auch noch auf der Hausrunde an einer Stelle die man vorher geühlt 1000 Mal gefahren ist...


----------



## tanztee (25. August 2017)

mr.malcom schrieb:


> Ich habs vor knapp 3 Wochen geschafft bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit einen Vorwärtssalto zu drehen und gleich beide Flügel auf einmal zu brechen...



Dir dann auch gute Besserung! Hände und Arme als solche kann man eben schlecht schützen und irgendwo geht die Energie nun mal hin 

Nachdem alles nun etwas gesackt ist, hier ein vorläufiges

*FAZIT & weitere Gedanken*

(aus dem Light Bikepacking Fred kopiert)

Das Tourenformat an sich könnte aufgehen, wenn - zumindest ich für mich - folgendes beachten würde:

schon mal vorher in richtigen Bikeparks fahren (ist bei mir ohne Auto nur ein wenig sportlich oder man muß warten, bis Leuten einen Mitnehmen)
extrem an der Gewichtsschraube drehen und aber auch wirklich alle Register ziehen, was Gewichtsreduktion anbelangt (Edit: noch weniger Essen nitnehmen und mehr auf Zukäufe/Imbiß setzen; nur Frühstück komplett autark)

nen leichtes Fully kaufen 

und so einen konvertierbaren Helm mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, wenn die was taugen, nutzen, weil das Jonglieren mit 2 Helmen hat echt genervt
konsequent auf den blauen Trails bleiben (zumindest bis zur McAskill Genübertragung ) und schauen, dass die Lines ordentlich geshapet sind. Will Spaß haben und Do-it-or-Die-Sachen fallen aus.
(Ende Kopie)

Gut funktioniert hat an und für sich der Transport aller Dinge im Rucksack, das Design funktioniert und dank der gut zugänglichen Seitentaschen fehlt auch der Feedbag am Lenker nicht wirklich. Ich hatte ja nicht mal eine Satteltasche dabei. Nur das Befestigen der Protektoren hatte ich nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend gelöst, wobei die Ellebogenschoner im Sack drin waren.

Es wäre sogar denkbar, eine entsprechende Tasche am Rücken des Rucksacks zur Aufnahme eines dieser leichten Rückenprotektoren vorzusehen.
Aber wie immer ist die Frage bei der Schutzausrüstung: Wo anfangen, wo aufhören?

Natürlich war ich im Endeffekt froh, alles mitgeschleppt zu haben. Die Schoner haben ihren Job erledigt (nur die Knie/Schienbeinschoner saßen nicht fest genug, hätte ich straffer schnüren bzw. auf der nackten Haut tragen sollen).
Der FF-Helm, obwohl aus der Low-Budget-Ecke stammend, ist mit 859 g sogar vergleichsweise leicht und nach feucht Abwischen ist da kaum eine Schramme zu entdecken  (bin ja auch mehr mit dem Kinnbügel aufgekommen).
Bei noch mehr Protektion wäre dann irgendwann das Volumen/Gewichtslimit überschritten, dann kann man auch gleich mit Ritterrüstung (Protektorjacke) und E-MTB losrollern ...

Im Endergebnis wurde mir klar, dass ich mehr auf sauber geshapte, gut rollbare Lines gehen werde, wo höchstens mal ein kleines Steinfeld für Abwechslung sorgt und der Flow mehr im Vordergrund steht als die ruppige Knochenschüttler-Nummer. Auch sollte man on Tour lieber merklich unter seinen Fähigkeiten bleiben.

Die beiden Tschechen haben auch in höchsten Tönen vom Trailpark Rychlebské stezky geschwärmt! Der ist zwar etwas abgelegen, aber die Videos sind auf jeden Fall vielversprechend und er schein technisch anspurchsvollere Abschnitte als die Singltreks zu haben.

Mit diesen Worten will ich mich mal für ein Weilchen zurückziehen, neben der Gesundwerdung warten noch diverse andere Herausforderungen auf mich.

Aber keine Bange ... I'll be back 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Aninaj (27. August 2017)

tanztee schrieb:


> Nur das Befestigen der Protektoren hatte ich nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend gelöst, wobei die Ellebogenschoner im Sack drin waren.



Als Anregung, mit sogar den gleichen Schonern:


----------



## darkJST (24. September 2017)

Ich hab die immer am Lenker, macht sich auch gut.


----------



## martn (1. November 2017)

Im Oktober gab es ja noch mal ein Schönwetterfenster. Gute Gelegenheit, den Wechsel der Jahreszeiten und die Farben des Herbstes im Schnelldurchlauf zu zelebrieren. Wobei sich Schnelldurchlauf freilich nicht auf die Streckenleistung bezieht, die IG Pausenkultur wird sich ja nicht lumpen lassen. Ich hatte noch Resturlaub, Matze hatte auch Zeit und so schlenderten wir im verspäteten Spätsommer auf den Spuren der Gesteinswechsel vom Erzgebirge runter in den Elbsandstein, über die Elbe rüber zu den Basaltbrocken des Lausitzer Gebirges und wieder zurück durch den Sandstein zur Elbe. Drei Tage, drei Gebirge, zwei Jahreszeiten. Kann man schonmal machen.





Das Meer der Wolkane by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Donnerschau by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Mosquitower by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Auf Kante by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Wide Range Chain Routing by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Fußbad by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Sneznik Shadowrise by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Schattenspiele by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Dichteprüfung by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Thou Shalt Hydrate by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Piv&#x27;O&#x27;Clock by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Support Your Local Potraviny! by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Wer braucht schon Schlafsäcke? by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Good Morning Sandstein by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Rise and Ascend by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Orgelfred und Orgelklaus by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





BasaltBob by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Visually Deafening Trail Noise by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Farbkalibrierung by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Step by step Cornering by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





UFO Trail by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Umsatz by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Schmetterpuppe by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Endlich mal wieder ne Furt by Martin Dinse, on Flickr





Outflow Trail by Martin Dinse, on Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (5. November 2017)

martn schrieb:


>


@Damass
Die Gesetzlosen, warum fahrt ihr nicht über die Holzbrücke wenn dort schon eine gebau ist?


----------



## Damass (5. November 2017)

Defekt


----------



## Falco (5. November 2017)

Quatsch, die ist noch gut. Die Struktur ist fast vollständig da und es ist 80% des Holzaufbaus drauf 

Was habt ihr denn edles in die Packtasche gekippt?

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr sehr hübsche Runde.


----------



## Damass (5. November 2017)

Die Hälfte vom Feierabendbier^^ Also eine Dose Gambrinus :-/


----------



## tanztee (10. September 2018)

*Er ist wieder da:*





…naja, nicht so richtig … und mit dem falschen Rad … aber irgendwie doch … 

mehr bald an dieser Stelle!

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (11. September 2018)

*Back with a Bang Bike!*

*Wie kommt tanztee wieder zu einem Rad?*

Da sitzt der tanztee also so mit ohne Bike zu Hause, und plötzlich ruft ein alter Freund an. Ewig nichts voneinander gehört, aber ob ich nicht das eine oder andere Rad brauche oder jemanden kenne ... er muss seinen Fuhrpark verschlanken.

Im Endeffekt habe ich ein waschechtes 4X-Rad zu so einem günstigen Preis erwerben können, dass sich der Freund absolutes Rückkaufrecht ausbedungen hat und ich wieder im Bikeareal meine Runden auf der 4X-Strecke und den leichten Dirthügeln drehen kann. Wir sprechen hier wohlgemerkt von einem Rad mit 15" Rahmenhöhe und einem „Berggang” mit der Wahnsinnsübersetzung 38 zu 25 28. Die 38 sind vorne 

Es gibt noch ein Tourenradprojekt unter Mithilfe eines Users hier, aber das ist noch nichts für die Öffentlichkeit ... aber ich habe wieder Blut geleckt.
Die ersten Trepppenstufen runterhuppen ... der kleine Trail direkt nach Feierabend ... im Bikeareal auf die Schaummatratze („Foampit“) springen ... endlich bin ich wieder ein Mensch 

Dann wollte ich undbedingt wieder mal im Wald pennen, aber mit nem 4X-Rad ins Gebirge? Wer macht denn sowas krankes!? 

Öööhm, jaaaa, also radelte ich Freitag abend dann doch noch schnell zum nahegelegenen großflächigen Fahrradfacheinzelhändler, um eine 400 mm Sattelstütze zu erwerben. Langfristige Vorbereitung ist schließlich alles 

Immerhin kann ich da so einigermaßen pedalieren, und steile Berge werden eh geschoben. Flache Berge werden im Wiegetritt gemeistert - so ist der Plan. Hauptsache raus in die Berge.

*Es geht los!*

So sitze ich Samstag früh im Wanderexpress und gelange letztlich nach Jedlova. Da bin ich wieder im Wald:





Oh ja, das hat mir gefehlt: die Vorfreude auf die nun folgenden Trailkilometer, der Geruch von Moos und Harz, das Streiflicht im dunklen Tann, wie die letzten Spätsommerstrahlen die Feuchtigkeit der Nacht aus dem Boden dampfen ... ein nach der Dürre des Sommers satt vollgesogener Waldboden liegt vor mir ausgebreitet, fast lächelnd wie ein satter Säugling ...  die Vögel zwitschern und die hohen Wipfel rauschen ...

In diese perfekte Idylle mischt sich ein markantes metallisches Klicken einer Hope Pro II Nabe 
Wir nennen es gar liebliche Musik, für andere ist es sicher nur Lärm.

Schon habe ich den Forstweg erreicht, welcher zum Schöberpaß führt. Das Panorama ohne Schnee sieht so aus:





Zum Vergleich die Wintervariante:





Eine weiterer Forstweg bringt mich Richtung Kammweg. Blick zurück zum Jedlová · Tannenberg:





Mit mehr Schieben als Fahren erreiche ich die Lausche und mir wird förmlich das Handy aus der Hand gerissen, um mich zu knipsen:





  

Auch das Bike hat einen gewissen Bling-Faktor





Alles beisammen: Bike, Backpack und Berge!





Dann geht es auf in den Trail geh Süden, den ich ja schon mehrfach gefahren bin und nicht als überaus herausfordernd kenne. Weit gefehlt!

Mit prall aufgepumpten, feinstolllingen CC-Pellen und einer knüppelhart abgestimmten Luftfedergabel poltert es im oberen verblockten Teil ganz gewaltig. Oooops!
Da bin ich doch durch meine Marzocchi Bomber Z1 am verblichenen AKA mit butterweich-sahnigem 150 mm Federweg und 'nem 2.4er Reifen doch ganz schön verwöhnt worden. Jetzt muss ich erstens das Tempo deutlich reduzieren und zweitens mal eine richtige Linie um die größten Brocken herum fahren 

Aber das trübt überhaupt nicht den Spaß, den ich da auf dem Trail habe:





Es geht diesmal weiter herunter, Richtung Süden und die Wege sind teils sehr ausgewaschen. Mit meinem Setup ein richtiges Abenteuer!





Im Ort Hamr kehre ich erstmal in einer Gartenwirtschaft ein und treffe auf einen andere Biker. Wir unterhalten uns angeregt und ich lasse erstmal alles sacken. Im schönsten Sonnenschein dasitzen und ein kühles Getränk genießen ... es hätte schlimmer kommen können 

Dann geht es auf einem überraschend schmalen Trail an einem Bach entlang. Das Foto ist jetzt speziell für @Damass :





Aufgenommen im Schwimmerbereich.

Der Trail schlängelt sich durch die Bäume, bis ein Abzweig meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt. Kurzer Abstecher zu einer Art Biwakplatz:





Trampingfreunde habe auch den Zuweg sicher gestaltet:





Der Trail wird spannender ...





... und spannender ...





... und interessanter (wohl ein alter Mühlgraben):





Am Ende des Trails sehe ich ein kleines Schild, dass Radfahren verboten ist. Durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn man auch an schwächere Biker denkt.

Nun geht es wenig spektakulär auf Nebenstraßen zu einem Ziel auf der ToDo-Liste, dem Dutý kámen · Hohlstein. Als alleiniges Ziel eher weniger lohnend, kann man auf Tour durchaus mal hinfahren.

Es gibt sonderbare Felsformationen





Theodeor Körner wird gehuldigt





Eine schmale Treppe





führt zu einer leider etwas zugewachsenen Aussicht, aber immerhin ist der Klíč · Kleis ist auszumachen:





Nun ja, so sammle ich wieder mein Fahrrad im Wald auf und strebe gezielt einer mir wohlbekannten Labungsstätte in Sloup · Bürgstein entgegen:





Ich grabe mal ein olles Foto raus, so lecker ist das da:





Die Übernachtungsstelle ist nicht mehr weit und es geht größtenteils über Landstraßen. Der Ortel · Ortelsberg zeigt sich von der besten Seite:





Auffallend sind die vielen Motorradfahrer, welche mit Getöse über den Asphalt düsen. Klar, in der Nähe ist ja auch die berühmte Motorradkneipe in einer künstlichen Sandsteinhöhle.

Hintergrund: Hier in den sog. Spiegelsandhöhlen wurden in der vorindustriellen bzw. frühindustriellen Zeit untertage feine Sande abgebaut, welche zum Schleifen von Spiegeln verwendet wurden. Die gewölbeartigen Abbauhöhlungen sind heute noch zu sehen und teils frei zugänglich. Ein außerordentlich langer Wasserstollen diente dem Antrieb entsprechender Mühlen.


Kurz vor meinem Nächtigungsplatz biege ich in einen unmarkierten Weg ab, da ich nicht nur Straße fahren will. Eine gute Idee, wie sich auch gleich herausstellt.

Es fängt klein an mit den Höhlungen:





steigert sich dann mit kühnen Durchbrüchen zur Wasserführung





wird durch ein (privates!) Trampinggelände aufgelockert





und kulminiert in dem eben erwähnten wohl ca. 150m langen ehemaligen Wasserstollen:





Zur Abwechslung einfach mal eine riesige natürliche Höhle, wo wohl ganze Schulklassen nächtigen könnten:





Das Tal mündet wieder in die Landstraße ein und da ist auch schon eine weitläufige Spiegelsandhöhle:





Dann zweigt ein schmaler Pfad zum Biwak ab, welches ich in einem anderem Forum gesehen hatte und schließlich auch durch gezielte Recherche lokalisieren konnte.

Willkommen im Bärencamp:





Der Küchenbereich:





Die Haustafel mit wichtigen Informationen:





Blick aus den Schlafhöhlungen:





Es wurde auch eigens das Flußwasser angestaut und ein Steg angelegt, damit der Trampingkamerad sich die heißgelaufenen Füße kühlen kann 





Schlußendlich sitzen dann insgesamt zwölf Trampingfreunde ums Lagerfeuer, es werden Lieder gesungen und das Feuer lodert. Über uns breiten sich die Sterne aus ... diverse Erfrischungsgetränke werden verköstigt ... auf Deutsch und Englisch können wir uns ganz gut verständigen und es wird stolz auf die 100jährige Tradition des Tramping hingewiesen.

Anmerkung: Camping ist, wie im verlinkten Artikel dargestellt, vermutlich nicht so einfach erlaubt, aber ich denke dass Nächtigen gemeint ist. Das ist ja sogar bei uns auch im Wald erlaubt.

Dann lege ich mich auf den topfebenen Höhlenboden, der fein mit weichem Stroh ausgepolstert ist und gönne den müden Gliedern die wohlverdiente Ruhe.

_Fortsetzung folgt!_

ride on!
tanztee

Edith sagt: Zähnezahl max. hinten korrig.


----------



## Th. (11. September 2018)

Geniale Gegend - beim duty Kamen steht ein sackschwerer Klettergipfel - bin ich dereinst in meinen besten Zeiten sang- und klanglos abgeblitzt...

Schön, dass du wieder unterwegs bist...


----------



## absvrd (12. September 2018)

Herzlich willkommen zurück und das auch noch mit solch herrlichen Bildern!


----------



## Damass (12. September 2018)

@tanztee coole Tour und schöne Bilder! Witzig, dass du auch das kleine Tal mit der "Gallerie" und dem Verbotsschild am Ende des Trails gefunden hast. Uns ist es auch erst am Ende aufgefallen, und der Trail ist wahrhaftig nicht unbedingt jedem zu empfehlen.

Ride on!


----------



## Faszi (12. September 2018)

@tanztee : Schön Dich wieder im Wald zu wissen, herrliche Tour haste da gemacht und wir können wieder was dazulernen, z.B. Bärencamp etc.
Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (13. September 2018)

*... hier kommt der zweite Tag von „Back with a Bike”:
*
Morgens will ich nach der Uhrzeit schauen - oh Schreck: das Handy hat sich komplett entladen und ausgeschaltet! Mit Ach und Krach kann ich noch 10% Kapazität aus der Powerbank heraussaugen, die das Handy am abend zuvor auf über 80% geladen hatte. Vermutlich hatte sich die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht richtig ausgeschaltet und so das Handy leergesaugt.
Sprich, heute wird ganz retro nach Karte navigiert und es wird deshalb auch nur wenige Fotos geben!

Aber zunächst heißt es Abschied nehmen. Ein Gruppenfoto wird gemacht, Visitenkarten und E-Mail-Adressen ausgetauscht. Die ersten Kameradinnen und Kameraden verabschieden sich herzlich und der Rest kehrt mit dem eigens dafür angefertigten Reisigbesen die Boofe bzw. das Camp.

Gegen Neun bin ich wieder auf der Piste und rolle Landstraßen bis zu einem Wanderweg mit grüner Markierung, welcher Richtung Jablonné v Podještědí · Deutsch-Gabel führt. Der Wanderweg ist nur wenig begangen und die Markierung eher spärlich, so dass ich mich erstmal verlaufe und an einer Wegkreuzung kurz das GPS aktiviere, worauf sofort der Akkustand von 10% auf 9% absinkt 

Dann treffe ich in einer offeneren Landschaft wieder auf den grün markierten Wanderweg und erblicke nun auch das Tagesziel: Der Ještěd · Jeschken:





Über Forstwege und ein schmales Tälchen mit abenteuerlichen Pfaden geht es dann nach Jablonné v Podještědí · Deutsch-Gabel, wo ich zur Marscherleichterung den Zug nehmen will. Erfreulicherweise hat ein kleines, nettes Café auf dem Marktplatz offen.



tanztee schrieb:


> Für Nachfahrer: möglicherweise ist es schlauer, bereits in Křižany auszusteigen und via Cycklotrasa 21 und 3007 hochzuradeln.



So ist es: zunächst kurbelt man ein erträglich steile Straße hoch, bis der Forstweg abzweigt. Über ein gestuftes Höhenprofil gewinnt man so an Höhe und einige Ausblicke motivieren zum Kurbeln. Blick ins Land:





Zahlreiche DH-Roller kommen mir entgegen, und zum Schluß der Transporter zum Einsammeln. Doch mein Blick wird erneut erfreut:





So geht es immer höher und näher an den Jeschken, teils im Wiegetritt, teils auf flacheren Etappen auch mal sitzend:





Am Parkplatz an der Paßhöhe Tetřeví sedlo (Výpřež) · Ausgespann gibt es noch einen Schluck Kofola, bevor ich die letzte Etappe zum Jeschkengipfel in Angriff nehme. Mit meinem Wahnsinnsberggang trete ich im Wiegetritt die Asphaltstraße hoch, der Schweiß läuft mir nur so in Strömen übers Gesicht! Aber der Fuß wird nicht abgesetzt 

Geschafft!





Postsozialistische Stimmung:





Für die Abfahrt könnte man ja den Wanderweg fahren, aber das ist mir zu heikel und sowas will ich auch mit besserem Untersatz lieber nicht am Wochenende zur besten Kaffeezeit machen.
Also sause ich die Asphaltstraße wieder hinab bis zur Ausspanne und fahre dann den markierten Naturlehrpfad auf einem nicht so interessanten Forstweg um den Černá hora · Schwarzen Berg herum.
Mit wenigen Aussichten gelange ich zum wenig markanten Rozsocha · Dreiklafterberg und da geht es doch tatsächlich einen schönen, leicht verwurzelten Trail hinab. Aber leider nicht lange, da haben die Forstleute eine rutschige Geröll-Erdpiste daraus gemacht.
Dummerweise ist es auch noch so steil, dass die zarten 160er Scheiben gar bald nach Eau de Überhitzung riechen. Schieben ist angesagt.

Immerhin erlauben die teilweisen Kahlschläge den einen oder anderen Blick ins Isergebirge:





Weiter unten wird es auch wieder besser fahrbar und so gelange ich nach Karlov pod Ještědem, wo ich den Wald verlasse und über diverse Straßen direkt zum Bahnhof in Liberec · Reichenberg fahre.
Gegen halb Fünf sitze ich im Zug, zusammen mit einem anderem Bergradler welcher die Singltrek pod Smrkem besucht hat. So vergeht die Zeit im Zuge wie im Fluge!

*Fazit:*

Ja, endlich war ich wieder draußen und dazu muss ich wohl nichts weiter sagen ... außer eins noch:

Mir haben die Tramper abends einen Zahn eines „Wild Animal” überreicht!     

Jetzt gehöre ich wohl endgültig dazu:





ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (13. September 2018)

Fast vergessen, noch ein Buchtipp:

Der Wanderführer Nordböhmen: Vom Sattelberg zum Jeschken. 1. Aufl. 2009 Heimatbuchverlag Michael Bellmann

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (26. September 2018)

Nach der vorigen Wochenendtour habe ich doch tatsächlich von einem Mitleser Fanpost erhalten 
Es taten sich zahllose Fragen auf, und vor allem wurde angefragt, ob man denn nicht mal zusammen solch eine spezielle Bikepacking-Tour à la tanztee unternehmen könnte.
Natürlich wird sich um die Fans gekümmert und so trafen wir uns erstmal zum Beschnuppern 

Vor allem da es sich bei @quaq um ein angehendes Endurotalent handelt, wollte ich die Erwartungen etwas dämpfen und auf den extrem gechillten Charakter meiner Touren hinweisen 

Ein passendes Tourenkonzept war auch schnell gefunden: von und nach Schöna tief ins Böhmische sollte es für den Anfang gehen.
Jedenfalls hat es dann auch gleich am nächsten Wochenende geklappt und wir konnten nach

*Sloup · Bürgstein in die Boofe*

aufbrechen! Während ich also mit meinem bewährten leichtem 4X-Bikepacking-Bike mit reduzierter Gangzahl und tragefreundlichem Kompaktrahmen anrollte, kam quaq nicht nur mit einem riesigen Rucksack, sondern auch mit einem dieser hochkomplexen Fully-Räder, riesigen 27,5" Rädern und zahllosen Gängen zum Bahnsteig.
Ob das gutgehen wird 
*
Sa, 22.09.2018*
Wir steigen in Schöna aus der S-Bahn und nach kurzem Einrollen geht es auch schon heftig den Berg hoch nach Janov · Johnsdorf:





Da sind wir auch schon am ersten Zwischenziel angelangt: ein unglaublich hoher Aussichtsturm, der wohl auch in vielen Jahren noch die höchsten Bäume überragen wird. Hier erstmal unser Bikepacking-Setup am Fuß des Turms:





Überragend die Aussicht:





Eine unglaubliche Rundumsicht über alle Berge, die mir so lieb und teuer sind ...

Aber es geht gleich weiter zu Aussichtsturm #2, der eher witzig als exorbitant aussichtsreich ist. Während ich mit meinem hochspezialisiertem Bikepackingbike leichtfüßig schieben kann, muss sich quaq die feuchten und rutschigen Wiesentrails hochquälen:





Ist das eine Aussichtskuppel?





… oder doch ein Gespenst mit Aussicht?





Jedenfalls ist die Perspektive auf den Růžovský vrch · Rosenberg ganz lustig:





Dann rollen wir zur Dolský mlýn · Grundmühle herunter, nicht ohne noch diesen einmaligen Aussichtsfelsen in die Klamm (schiebenderweise!) zu besuchen:





Dann geht es den ausgewaschenen und verblockten Weg zur Dolský mlýn · Grundmühle herunter - ideales Spielgelände für quaq und sein AM-Fully! Ich hoppel mit meinen 2.1er Reifen hinterher …

Kurze Rast:





Entspannt rollen wir dann nach Jetřichovice · Dittersbach und biegen nach Všemily · Schemeln ab, um dort dem blauen Wanderweg zu folgen. Gleich nach Verlassen der Straße gelangen wir zu einem ganz speziellen Museum:





Da wurde einer der sog. „Ohrenbunker” der Schöberlinie aufwändig restauriert und für zwei Klimperlinge gibt es Einlaß in die Geschichte der engen Bunkerwände:





Drinnen flackert das Licht, was durch ein Notstromaggregat von außen gespeist wird:





Gruslig!

Dann kurbeln wir weiter bis nach Česká Kamenice · Böhmisch Kamnitz, wo es nach einer Stärkung in einem Café wieder steile Wiesentrails am Zámecký vrch · Schloßberg vorbei geht. Weitere Wiesentrails bieten dann gute Aussichten (hier auf letztgenannten Berg):





Die Wiesentrails haben es in sich und da zieht mir quaq davon, man fährt praktisch weglos über die Weide. Aber schon finden sich wieder Trails mit kleinen aufmunternden Hindernissen:





Ja, quaq hat es geschafft, den einzigen coolen Moment einzufangen, bevor mich die Äste besiegen 

Schöne Aussichten vom Wegrand aus:





tanztee genießt den Anblick seiner geliebten Berge:





Dann heißt es emsig kurbeln, bis wir in Kamenický Šenov · Steinschönau am Panská skála · Herrenhausfelsen ankommen. Diese alten, immer hart am Gebirge befindlichen Glasmacherstädtchen haben es steigungsmäßig echt in sich. Aber ich kann quaq motivieren, den finalen Gipfelsieg einzuheimsen:





Wie quaq so den Blick am Fuße der Felsen schweifen läßt, entfährt es ihm: „Das sieht doch aus wie ein Trailpark, die ganzen Pfade hier!”

Klar doch! 





Wir kurbeln weiter und auf dem Plan steht ein Aussichtspunkt mit dem originellem Namen Vyhlídka Češka oder Češka skála (Böhmische Aussicht oder Bömischer Felsen, früher Tscheschkenstein). Nach einem heftigem Wurzeltrail erreichen wir das gewaltige Felsgebilde:





Die Aussicht ist tatsächlich ganz ordentlich, und wir versuchen uns am Wurzelteppich-DH. Während quaq davonschießt, fällt mir erst mal die Kette runter 

Es folgt dann auf dem weiteren Weg ein verblockter Downhill, der eher das Metier von quaqs Fully ist. Ich muss das Tempo rausnehmen, aber weiter unten gibt es auch flowige Passagen und so platzen wir mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt auf einer stillen Dorfstraße aus dem Wald. Hammer!

Eigentlich war es das jetzt mit Trails und wir rollern über Dorfstraßen der Boofe entgegen. Aber Moment mal, da sind wir doch nach einem Anstieg fast schon auf der Höhe von diesem einen Trail … ja so ein secret Spot eben 

Da tragen wir erstmal die Räder hoch und genießen die Aussicht hoch über Sloup · Bürgstein:





Jetzt gehts aber richtig los: erstmal wachschütteln auf einem Wurzeltrail, bis zur Schlüsselstelle #1:


Ja, quaq klärt das Teil nach einem Erkundungsversuch. Mir ist das bissel 2much, aber ich halte mal das Vorderrad rein:


Dann kommen noch ein paar echt fiese Holzstufentreppen, bei einer Stelle macht der Kopf nicht mit, aber beim Rest wird dann Fahrkönnen durch Wahnsinn ersetzt und völlig aufgeputscht kommen wir im Ort unten an. Yeah!

Nachdem im Dorfladen diverse Flüssigkeiten ausgefasst wurden, geht es in ein kleine Tal zur Übernachtungsstelle





wo wir auf einen Trupp Tschechen treffen.
Die sitzen auf Isomatten und Planen und sind in so ein Rollenspiel (Pen & Paper) vertieft; das Feuer räuchert auch schon so vor sich hin.





Die treffen sich da einmal im Monat und spielen ihre Rollenspiele. Wir sind anfangs verwundert, dass die überhaupt kein Bier trinken 
Aber die drehen sich auch unentwegt einen Joint nach dem anderen … ja das beflügelt dann die Phantasie wohl schon ausreichend 

Die Boofe ist außerordentlich groß, wir haben freie Platzwahl und richten uns häuslich ein.
Quaq fördert umfangreiche Essensvorräte zutage, die bei mir einem mittleren Wocheneinkauf gleichen würden: unter anderem ein mehr als pfundschweres Brot, ein mega dickes Käsestück, begleitet von einer anständigen harten Wurst.
Habe ich meine Touren in den Berichten etwa als sehr kräftezehrend dargestellt? Das trägt schon fast Expeditionscharakter, aber quaq versichert mir, dass das nur Vorräte für rund zwei Tage sind. Ich gewinne den Eindruck, dass quaq prinzipiell ohne ein gescheites 500g-Stück Käse überhaupt nicht daran denken würde, das Haus zu verlassen 

Später sitzen wir zusammen am Lagerfeuer, erzählen uns auf englisch allerlei skurile Geschichten und nippen an einer repräsentativen Auswahl tschechischer Billig-Spirituosen, wovon uns der „Jagdgeselle” noch nachhaltig in Erinnerung geblieben ist.
Da wahr der Meister wohl grad zur Jagd …





Irgendwann horchen dann alle an der Matratze.

*So, 23.09.2018*

Am nächsten Morgen kommt die Party nur sehr langsam in die Gänge. Während wir am Kaffee nippen





wird sich in der anderen Ecke erstmal ein Tütchen gerollt und mit Deathmetal aus der Bassbox der Wachzustand gesteigert 

Wir packen zusammen und quaq rockt noch den Boofentrail, der direkt von oben kommt, dann sind wir bei leichtem Nieselregen wieder auf der Piste und peilen Nový Bor · Haida an.

Wie alle Glasmacherstädtchen, geht es bärisch steil rauf und so kann - im Städtchen angelangt - der tanztee zu einer Stärkung nicht nein sagen:





Wir kurbeln weiter die schmale Straße bis zur Paßhöhe in die Berge hinauf, werden auf einen neuen Bikepark hingewiesen





und rollen über Forstwege nach Mlýny · Hillemühl ins Tal der Kamenice · Kamnitz hinab. Das macht zwar Spaß, aber aus dem dicken Nebel entwickelt sich so langsam echter Regen.
Wir müssen die Tour zwangsläufig an die Wetterverhältnisse anpassen und lassen weitere Berge aus, rollen stattdessen nach Česká Kamenice · Böhmisch Kamnitz in die kleine Craftbierbrauerei.

Nach einem 14° Craftbier und aufgewärmt steht der Entschluß fest: wir fahren über Dorfstraßen nach Děčín · Tetschen und rollen dann den Elberadweg zurück nach Schöna.

Gesagt, getan: durch Dörfer, unter Felswänden und an tiefen Fichtenwäldern radeln wir, gar nicht so unbergig, unserem Ziel entgegen.
Für Vitamine ist auch gesorgt:





So langsam sind wir komplett durchgeweicht und es ist auch recht frisch geworden. Wir wählen verschiedenen Taktiken zum Erhalt der Wohlfühl-Körpertemperatur: während quaq im dünnen Trikot und kurzer Hose durch beständiges Essen von Bananen, dicken Kniften und namhafter Käsestücken quasi seine Energie- und damit Wärmeproduktion kräftig ankurbelt, habe ich unter der Freeride-Shorts aus festem Stoff eine dicke Jogging-Pants an und halte durch diverse Trikots und Windjacke die Wärme im Körper 

Dann gelangen wir für einige Meter doch auf die Fernstraße, flüchten jedoch gleich wieder auf Trails und geben uns zum Schluß noch einen schönen Zickzack-Trail am Kvádrberk · Quaderberg. Der rockt noch mal richtig und dann rollen wir nach Schöna aus.

Schön durchfeuchtet sitzen wir dann in der S-Bahn und vertilgen die Reste von quaqs umfangreichen Essensvorräten.

*Fazit:*

Ja, am Ende war das Tempo die zwei Tage über doch nicht ganz so gechillt, am ersten Tag fast und am zweiten über 50 km in den Bergen steckten mir dann doch tüchtig in den Knochen. So ein Mitfahrer motiviert doch etwas mehr, als wenn man ganz alleine durch die Gegend eiert.
Es war für mich wieder eine gute Mischung aus Anstrengung, Aussichten, gastronomischer Pausenkultur und Boofenatmosphäre 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## quaq (30. September 2018)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich grüße all jene, die da radeln oder davon abgehalten werden 

Als Erstes bedanke ich mich rechtherzlich bei @tanztee für dieses wunderbare, spontane und vielseitige Wochenende.
Unmittelbar danach muss ich gestehen, dass dieser Kommentar nicht aus freien Stücken verfasst wird:
Beim Kampf um das letzte Boofenbier musste ich versprechen, @tanztee `s Bericht zumindest kurz, mit Meinungen aus erster Hand, zu kommentieren. Also los ...

Wie alles begann:
Natürlich bei . Was machst du so? Ich fahre rad.
Warum, wieso? Weil es das allgemeine Wohlbefinden fördert, und Freude bereitet.
Wo? Überall.
Welches Format? 26", 27,5", 16:9 ...
Nach kurzer Klärung der Weltenströhmung willigten wir einander ein, uns einmal gemeinsam soeiner "BikePacking" Nummer alla @tanztee zu unterwerfen. Erwartungen? Ich kann nicht für meinen Gido sprechen, aber meine haben praktisch nicht existiert. Klar war: Rucksack auf, Stollen in den Dreck und Kette rechts. Der Rest würde sich schon irgendwie finden...

So gings weiter:

Freitag, 28:92Uhr, packen ... Was muss mit? Was braucht man, was nicht? Keine Ahnung. 2 Tage, unklare hm, unklare km, paar Trails, bisschen Wiese, bisschen Straße, unklare Übernachtungsstelle, unklare Verpflegungslage - das stimmt eigentlich nicht ganz, aber dafür müsste man mitdenken. Denn @tanztee erzählt immer irgendwas von "UltraLight", was auch immer das bedeuten möge ...
Die Rucksackgröße ist dabei das Geringste. Denn auch was den Inhalt betrifft, ist UL eben UL. 50 Kronen sind leichter, als nen Stück Käse  hinterher ist man schlauer. Für mich gilt bei aller Ersparnis dennoch nach wie vor der Grundsatz: selbst ist der Mann! Ich nehme auch beim nächsten Mal wieder ALLES Nötige mit, man weiß ja nie. Was sind schon 2 Kilo mehr oder weniger?
Um die Tour nachzuvollziehen, reichen etwas Ortskenntnis und der obrige Bericht, dazu muss ich nichts weiter sagen. Das Paket als solches erscheint mir deutlich interessanter. Es gibts da draußen wirklich noch Menschen, die sich nicht nur als flexibel bezeichen, sondern es auch sind! Die nicht nur jammern, sondern machen! Klasse! @tanztee z.B. begibt sich mit nem 4x Rad auf Tour, überwindet 1200hm im Wiegetritt und berichtet hinterher begeistert von der Leichtigkeit seines Gepäckes, ohne welche dies nicht möglich wäre. Mit der Bemerkung: "Im Sitzen kann ich die Beine nicht durchstrecken, denn der Rahmen ist zu klein" kommt er grinsend oben an, und genießt entpannt die Aussicht. Da bleiben keine Fragen offen.

So gehts weiter:

apropo offene Fragen. Am geselligen Lagerfeuer einigten wir uns bereits auf weitere Touren. Die Ideen quollen regelrecht aus der leeren Gesellenflasche heraus. Wie? Wohin? Das wird sich schon irgendwie finden ...

bis dahin

quaq


----------



## Faszi (30. Dezember 2018)

*Faszis Böhmenreise 2018*
​Da begann er also, der Traumsommer 2018. Da mein Arbeitgeber mir 6 Zusatzurlaubstage spendiert hatte wollte ich endlich mal wieder eien Bikewoche in den Alpen verbringen. Der Mietwagen zur Anreise war schon gebucht und die Tracks im GPS Gerät verstaut. Aber die Wettervorhersage für die erste Juliwoche versprach in der Alpenregion nichts gutes, immer Gewitter...
Also wurde kurzfristig umgeplant, auf die lange Autofahrt hatte ich eh keine Lust und so wurde aus einigen gespeicherten Tracks eine Tour ins Böhmische geplant die direkt an der Haustür begann. Die Entscheidung war goldrichtig, die versprochenen Gewitter in den Alpen kamen wirklich jeden Tag, ich dagegen hatte gerade mal einen Vormittag Regen.

*Tag 1*
*Großröhrsdorf - Usti*
​Bei herrlichen Wolken machte ich mich also auf um über den Deciner Schneeberg bis nach Usti zu gelangen. 






Es war wirklich ein Tag wie aus dem Bikebilderbuch, nicht zu heiß und schöne Sonne mit den herrlichen Wolken. Die Partie an der Wesenitz bei Dittersbach genoss ich nur bei der Auffahrt zum Breiten Stein war da ein kleiner Störfaktor zu sehen:



Das sollte die Fahrt aber nicht sehr trüben, so lernte ich gleich noch ein paar neue Wege kennen. Vor Lohmen dann die erste kleine Pause.



Wenig später sah ich dann die ersten Sonnenblumen des Sommers vor dem Elbtalpanorama.



In Wehlen querte ich dann die Elbe per Fähre, immer noch das Wolkenpanorama.



Von nun an ging es straff bergan, ist ja klar wenn man im Elbtal ist. Die herrliche Johann-Alexander-Thiele-Aussicht bei Thürmsdorf ließ ich mir nicht entgehen.



Durch das Bielatal ging es dann hoch bis zum Schneeberg, feine Aussicht zurück in die Heimat und dann aber auch auf den folgenden Wegabschnitt hin zum Milleschauer. Das war das Ziel für den nächsten Tag.



Die geplante Abfahrt auf der Südseite erwies sich als für mich nicht fahrbar, trotzdem wunderschön. Der Wanderweg hatte dann eine Besonderheit, einen Tunnel durch die Strasse.



Das von mir beauftragte Navi bescherte mir dann eine Überraschung, es leitete mich auf einem sacksteilen Weg auf den Berg Vyladka wo eine herrliche Aussicht auf mich wartete. Die Schinderei hat sich sehr gelohnt.






Weiter ging die Reise dann durch böhmische Dörfer mit Charme und auf einem Panoramaweg sah ich dann die Häuser von Usti.



Die Quartiersuche machte dann noch etwas Mühe aber gelang dann auch.

Zurückgelegt waren 79,8 km mit 1642 hm
Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## Faszi (16. März 2019)

*Faszis Böhmenreise 2018*

*Tag 2*
​So, nun soll es endlich mal weitergehen mit der Böhmenreise. Nach einem schönen Abendessen im Pivovar mit Summer Ale und einer ruhigen Nacht im Hotel ging es am nächsten Morgen gleich straff bergan zur Ferdinantshöhe welche ja auch mit einer Seilbahn vom Parkhaus aus zu erreichen ist. Herrlich der morgendliche Blick ins Elbtal.












Den jetzt folgenden Weg hatte ich mal irgendwie aufgeschnappt und es war einfach herrlich. Ein Traumtrail zug sich etwa in 2/3 Höhe des Elbtales entlang Richtung Süden, ab und zu ein Ausblick - Wie gesagt: Ein Traum!!





[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2343370]
	
[/URL]

Das nächste Ziel war das Örtchen Dubice mit dem herrlichen Kirchlein. Da das Restaurant noch nicht geöffnet war besuchte ich erst noch die Doerell - Aussicht.





Schön erklärt sind die Berge des böhmischen Mittelgebirges am Restaurant.





Auf dem Weg zum richtig großen Ziel des Tages (Milleschauer) entdeckte ich im Ort Kletschen dieses merkwürdige Denkmal. Es ist Herrn Kudlich gewidmet, siehe hier: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Kudlich_(Politiker,_1823)
Fand ich schon sehr bemerkenswert so ein Denkmal auf einem so kleinen Dorf vorzufinden, der Mann hat auf jeden Fall was erreicht!





Jetzt kam der sportliche Teil des Tages, der Milleschauer wollte erklommen werden.





War schon ne rechte Schinderei dort hoch aber es hat sich total gelohnt. Erstens kann man da oben wieder einkehren und sich stärken und zweitens musste ich feststellen das Humboldt recht hatte als er sagte das die Aussicht die drittschönste der Welt sei.
Weit, weeeiiittt konnte man den Blick schweifen lassen, eine so tolle Sicht hatte ich erwischt, einfach herrlich. Die Bilder geben ein wenig davon wieder.









Die Abfahrt machte dann natürlich Laune, bis Velemin hinab ging es in sausender Fahrt.
Die sich anschließende Fahrt durch das Wopparner Tal rollte so schön das es auch keine Bilder gibt außer diesem hier:





Extra für mich fuhr dann die Fähre noch Groß Tschernosek über die Elbe.





Ein Ziel hatte ich noch, die Radebeule! Da ich sie im Vorjahr bei der Befahrung des Schlängelweges ausgelassen hatte (Siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die...n-fern-der-heimat.748148/page-6#post-14675149)sollte sie noch bestiegen werden. Herrlich auch hier der Ausblick auf Leitmeritz. Sehr beeindruckend fand ich den Basaltfächer der durch den Steinbruchsbetrieb schön freigelegt wurde.









Nun ging es aber ins Hostel nach Leitmeritz. Am Abend saß ich dann auf dem herrlichen Markt und ließ mich von der schönen Stadt verzaubern.





Das war ein herrlicher Radeltag, hier noch die technischen Daten:
41,2 km und 1214 hm

Im Album sind dann noch mehr Bilder zu sehn.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/90540?page=1


----------



## Faszi (3. April 2019)

*Faszis Böhmenreise 2018*​ 
​ 
*Tag 3*​Nach den ersten beiden herrlichen Tagen nahm der Hitzesommer 2018 langsam Fahrt auf und der dritte Tag sollte daher eher ein "Trödeltag" werden. Also in Leitmeritz gestartet und dann in aller Ruhe an der Elbe entlang auf dem rechten Ufer.
Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer dann die Kirche von Potchaply:



Und nochmal ein Blick zurück, still liegt die Elbe da.



Im Vorjahr hatte ich schon von weitem die Silhouette des Kirchenensembles von Zahorany gesehen. Heute habe ich mal Zeit mir das alles mal genauer anzusehen.



Hoffentlich kann die schöne Kirche erhalten werden, das Dach ist ja immerhin schon mal neu gemacht worden.
Auf kleinen Strassen und bei wenig Verkehr geht es weiter durch schön herausgeputzte Dörfer, hier Vrutice.



Im kleinen Städtchen Hostka gibt es dann einige historische Baudenkmale zu besehen, zum einen die Pestsäule auf dem Markt:



Zum anderen die alten Weinkeller am Rande der Stadt:



Weiter geht es nun durch reife Felder wieder Richtung Elbe.



Bei Steti mache ich dann nochmal ausgiebig Pause, heute ist ja "Trödeltag". Die Ruhe ist ein Traum.



Das ursprüngliche Ziel der Reise war die Befahrung des historischen Rautenweges welcher in Libechov beginnt. Ich nahm noch kurz den Startort in Augenschein, hatte ein schönes Mittag.



Da hier keine Übernachtung zu finden war lenkte ich das Rad nach Melnik wo ich dann noch eine traumhafte Abendstimmung geniesen konnte. Aber seht selbst:










Natürlich auch wieder die technischen Daten des Tages:
53,15 km und 321 hm, Trödeltag eben...


----------



## tanztee (3. April 2019)

@Faszi Schöne Tour und Bilder! Erinnerungen werden wach ... andere Fotos wecken unstillbares Fernweh in mir, da ich dort noch einige Ziele habe.
Um welchen von den drei Rautenwegen handelt es sich denn?
ride on!
tanztee


----------



## Faszi (3. April 2019)

@tanztee Der Weg wäre aus dieser Quelle gewesen, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe eine Mischung und Eigenkreation der Wege
http://wincontact32naturwunder.blogspot.com/2015/07/wanderung-auf-dem-rautenweg-etappe-1.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (9. April 2019)

*Faszis Böhmenreise 2018*

*Tag 4*​Der eigentliche Plan war jetzt von Melnik bzw. Libechov den Rautenweg bis nach Sohland zu folgen. Leider scheiterte das Unternehmen an mangelnder Planung bezüglich der Übernachtung unterwegs. Die Gegend ist dünn besiedelt und Hotels sind Mangelware. Also beschloss ich dem Originalweg soweit zu folgen wie eine Rückfahrt nach Melnik gut machbar ist. Gesgt - getan, das Wetter ist immernoch bestens und noch in Libechov grüßt mich diese Minikapelle zum Selberläuten am Wege.



Jetzt folge ich einem herrlichen Wiesental in Richtung Vidim. Immer halte ich Ausschau nach den großen Sandsteinreliefen die ein lokaler, junger Künstler hier geschaffen hat. Wie ich später erfahre sind die aber noch woanders versteckt. Die Ruhe im Tal geniese ich auf jeden Fall.






Kurze Zeit später erreiche ich den kleine Ort Vidim mit seinen herrlichen Holzhäusern, dem Schoß, dem Wasserhaus und der Kirche. Echt ein Kleinod und jetzt habe ich in der Literatur noch etwas entdeckt was mich dort nochmal hinzieht.












Kurz schaue ich noch bei den Resten der Burg vorbei und folge dem Weg jetzt bergauf bergab durch den Wald nach Osinalice. Obwohl es das Nachbardorf ist trägt es einen ganz anderen Charakter, keine Holz- sondern Steinhäuser beherrschen das Bild.



Auffällig in der ganzen Gegend sind die vielen in den Sandstein gehauenen Behausungen und Lagerräume.



Auf dem Berg Nedvezi habe ich dann einen herrlichen Fernblick auf all die schönen Berge.






Es ist jetzt Zeit den Rückweg zu suchen. Ich möchte nochmal durchs Kokorschiner Tal fahren und mache das dann auch auf einem Klassetrail. Es hat sich hier auch eine Mountainbikeszene etabliert http://www.kokostezky.cz/
Sehr zu empfehlen natürlich auch die Burg Kokorschin welche ich früher schon einmal besuchte.
Auf der Rückfahrt nach Melnik passierte ich dann noch den rege genutzten Badesee am leider verlassenen Hotel.



Auch eine tolle Behausung konnte ich noch entdecken, na wie wärs damit bei der heutigen Wohnungsnot?



Mittlerweile hatte der Himmel sich zugezogen und im letzten Dorf vor Melnik begann es zu Regnen. Ich suchte Schutz in einem Bushäuschen und schnell waren wir zu fünft, alles Radfahrer. Bald hörte es auf zu regnen und das Ziel war bald erreicht.

Es waren immerhin 66,31 km mit 832 hm geworden.


----------



## Faszi (9. April 2019)

*Faszis Böhmenreise 2018*

*Tag 5
*​Die restliche Geschichte ist schnell erzählt. Auf dem Elberadweg will ich bis nach Schöna fahren, immer glatt hin und nicht zu anstrengend. Allerdings habe ich da die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. Erstens regnet es früh was die Abfahrt verzögert und zudem weht ein kräftiger Wind aus Richtung Norden wodurch die Anstrengung dann doch zunimmt und ab und zu nochmal Kofola nachgetankt werden muss. Stellvertretend hier mal nur 2 Bilder, einmal die Radebeule vom Tal aus gesehen und dann noch ein Blick im Eiltal auf den Ausiger Fernsehturm.







Nach 116,3 km mit 377 hm ist Schöna dann endlich erreicht. Eine schöne Reise geht zu Ende mit feinem Wetter und herrlichen Wegen.
*Böhmen - Ich komme wieder!!*


----------



## tanztee (1. Mai 2019)

Faszi schrieb:


> Böhmen - Ich komme wieder!!



Natürlich - bei mir war es Ostern wieder soweit. Da gab es einerseits noch einige weiße Flecken auf der Landkarte - und da wo es bekanntermaßen schön ist, fährt man eben gerne wieder hin 

*Ostern 2019: Dubské Skály · Daubaer Schweiz*

Die Tour startet in Hřensko · Herrnskretschen mit einem ganz speziellem Bike:





Ein knapp 16 kg schweres Dirtbikemonster, etwa 10 Jahre alt und immer noch voll da 

_Kleiner Einschub: damit habe ich seinerzeit meine ersten Runden im Bikeareal gedreht, bin damals die hammersteile Strecke in der Zone B runtergeeiert, hab mich an die ersten kleineren Drops herangetastet ... dann drehte das Bike eine Runde im Verwandtenkreis und hat mich schließlich wieder erreicht. Es brauchte eine aufwändige manuelle Behandlung, neue Griffe, neue Bremsbeläge und trailtaugliche Reifen - und schon rollt das gute alte Hardy #1 von UMF wieder. Plus: Ich kann im Sitzen fast ergonomisch pedalieren! Völlig ungewohnt. Ob das für den Rücken gut ist?_

Da geht es dann auch gleich mit maximaler Beladung steil nach Janov hoch. Der Unterschied zum nicht mal 12 kg wiegenden Ghost 4X Team ist schon beachtlich. Aber diesmal wollte ich die Trails runter richtig rocken und weniger Befürchtungen haben müssen, dass die zarte Elixier CR mit filigranen 160er Scheiben zu verglühen droht!
Auch hat mein Rucksack die Komfortgrenze von 10 kg Gesamtgewicht gerissen - da ich eine (im Wortsinn) schwerwiegende Menge Gemüse nicht zu Hause vergammeln lassen wollte.

Dafür muss ich mich eben uphill mehr schinden. Aber bald soll eine erste, versteckte Trailperle locken! Der Plan war auch nicht schlecht, und die ersten Meter fühlen sich auch gut an:





...bis ich dann dort jäh stoppen muss:





Zunächst kämpfe ich mich teils durch die Bäume durch, umlaufe einige Stellen und brechen dann wörtwörtlich durch den Wald, nur um festzustellen, dass dahinter wieder ein halbes Dutzend Fichten „knack und back” gemacht haben. Es ist zwecklos, und ich habe auch einen Menge Zeit und Kraft verpulvert. Da ich erst mittags los bin, ist das Zeitbudget auch eher übersichtlich.
Hinweis: hab den Trail absichtlich verlinkt - es sieht nicht so aus, als ob in nächster Zeit die Wege beräumt werden würden.

So muss ich wieder hoch und finde oberhalb teils nette Heidelbeersammelwege (mit Leitern, die ins Nichts führen)





und beschließe erstmal, von meinen umfangreichen Vorräten zu zehren. Da @quaq diesmal schon anderweitig verpflichtet ist, musste dieses Stilleben einfach sein (Hallo quaq!!):





So gelange ich dann nach Nová Oleška und kurbel nach Stará Oleška (Neu- und Altohlisch) hoch. Von der Straße zweigt ein gefegter (!) Trail ab. Ooops, was ist das?





Sieht nach Spaß aus! Da muss der Rucksack mal kurz am Rand geparkt werden ...


Ja, deshalb bin ich mit dem good ol' Hardy unterwegs 

Nun geht es stetig bergan, über Huntířov · Güntersdorf an blühenden Gärten vorbei





zu einer alten Windmühle. Der Blick schweift über die Böhmische Schweiz (das haben andere besser fotografiert) und dann geht es über eine flachen Bergkamm nach Benešov nad Ploučnicí · Bensen. Der Marktplatz wirkt etwas ausgestorben, nur ein Potraviny hat offen:





Dabei hat es dort stattliche Gebäude, unweit des Marktplatzes findet sich sogar eine weitläufige Schloßanlage. Da die Zeit schon etwas fortgeschritten ist, gehe ich die nächste Bergetappe an. Immerhin lockt ein Aussichtsturm auf dem Kohout · Krohberg mitten in diesem touristischen Niemandsland.

Es zieht sich tüchtig bergauf, und auch nach dem Abzweig zum Kohout wird es nochmal ordentlich steil. Der Turm ist sogar offen, die Laschen der Gittertür sind quasi nur eingehakt.





Die Aussicht ist jedoch nur begrenzt und so strebe ich bald wieder bergab, schließlich wird es jetzt Zeit, nach Wasser und einem Schlafplatz zu suchen. Über Valkeřice gelange ich nach Merboltice. Nicht nur dass am Wegrand keine Quelle aufgetaucht ist, der Ort scheint auch wie ausgestorben zu sein und ich kann niemanden um Wasser ersuchen. Der Dorfbach wälzt sich grautrübe durch das lange Straßendorf, was meine Laune an der Stelle auch nicht verbessert.
Ein Seitenflüsschen rettet schließlich die Situation, wobei ich mich auf der Karte sorgfältig über den Verlauf des Bächleins vergewissere.
Mit 2 l Wasser geht es nun zum nächsten Berg, dem Strážný vrch · Hutberg. Der Anstieg hält sich zum Glück in Grenzen - kein Vergleich mit den Höhenmetern von Benešov zum Kohout.

Mir begegnen sogar Ausflügler, aber auf dem eigentlichen Gipfelaufbau bin ich dann wieder allein. Ein Holzturm motiviert mich für die letzten steilen Höhenmeter





und ich beschließe, einfach oben zu übernachten. Bestimmt kann ich mich im Turm häuslich einrichten!

Ääääh, jaa:





Der Turm ist etwas angefault und wird gerade repariert. Egal, dann penne ich eben direkt nebem dem Turm auf einem der wenigen ebenen Flächen! Da wir ja schon praktisch Frühsommer haben und der Wetterbericht nicht einen Tropfen Regen vorhergesagt hat, passt das schon.

So richte ich mich häuslich ein, koche Essen und dezimiere meine zahlreichen Vorräte weiter. Die Aussicht lässt sich auch ohne Turm genießen und ein gediegender Sonnenuntergang versüßt mit dem Tag:





*Fazit zum ersten Tag:*
Das Rucksackgewicht war eindeutig über der Komfortgrenze. Einschlafende Handgelenke machten mir deutlich, meine eigene Regel - Kampfgewicht definitiv unter 10 kg - in Zukunft penibel einzuhalten. Hundert Kronen sind eben leichter als 500 g Tomaten 
Dazu kommt - so blöd es klingt: steil bergauf im Sitzen kurbeln hat sich für meinen Rücken als suboptimal erwiesen. Offensichtlich ist die Belastung zu einseitig, die Bauchmuskeln werden kaum belastet, somit ergibt sich eine muskuläre Dysbalance. Das hat man nun von einer passenden Sitzlänge! Zweiter Fehler des Tages: die innovative Wiegetrittmethode nach Prof. Dr. Dr. Tanztee verachlässigt ...  es sollte sich noch rächen ... 
Der Windbruch hat sich ebenfalls mehrfach als störend erwiesen. 
Leider ist auch in so einer schwach besiedelten Gegend abseits der touristischen Zentren die Versorgungslage schwierig - dabei hatte in den 1920er Jahren etwa Merboltice zwei Metzger, drei Bäcker und sieben (!) Wirtshäuser ...
Aber vor allem der Strážný vrch · Hutberg hat es dann herausgerissen - welcher eine unglaubliche Aussicht bietet, die weit über dem Durchschnitt liegt. Man ist zwar selber nicht auf einem spektakulärem Berg, hat aber einen unvergleichlichen Rundblick in eben solche Berge und Bergkämme 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (2. Mai 2019)

*Ostern 2019: Dubské Skály · Daubaer Schweiz Tag #2*

Auf einem Berg zu übernachten, hat den unschätzbaren Vorteil der frühen, wärmenden Sonne. Die Landschaft erwacht und holt sogar mich pathologischen Langschläfer aus den  kuscheligen Daunen.
Jetzt hält mich auch nichts mehr am Boden und ich muss den Turm erklimmen!

Zunächst betrachte ich meinen Schlafplatz von Turmsockel:





Danach schleiche ich mich, flach atmend, auf den baufälligen Turm. Die Aussicht ist unbeschreiblich und lässt sich unmöglich in Pixeln und RGB-Werten einfangen. Alle Berge und Kämme, die mir lieb und teuer sind, liegen mir zu Füßen und erzeugen unstillbares Fernweh:





Das mit der Baustelle war nicht nur so'n Witz:





Don't do this at home, kids!!

Dann geht es auf die Piste, ein Brunnen auf der digitalen Karte erweist sich leider als abgedeckter Schacht inmitten eines verlassenen Dorfes. Überall sind noch Mauerreste ehemaliger Wohnhäuser zu sehen (es handelt sich um das einstige Rabenstein):





Ein paar Meter weiter gelange ich auf eine Art Hochfläche. Frei und ungehindert schweift der Blick:





Aber nun geht es zügig bergab und über stille, verträumte Dorfstraßen steuere ich das nächste, versteckte Highlight an: die Bobří soutěska · Biberklamm. Gedankenreisen auf mapy.cz und entsprechende Youtube-Videos liessen mich das auf die ToDo-Liste setzen.
Eins vorweg: ich verlinke das hier absichtlich, weil es a)_ absolut MTB-untauglich_ (!!) und b) zu Fuß absolut empfehlenswert ist! Der Naturfreund, der auch längere Anfahrten und Wanderungen nicht scheut, wird hier nicht enttäuscht werden! Da im obigen Link auch bessere Fotos als die meine sind, hier nur ein paar dokumentarische Aufnahmen:

Nach einem harmlosen Beginn erwarten den geneigten MTBler schon die ersten "Obstacles": der Balanceakt über die Mauer





und das "Spring-vom-Rad-und-steige-über-die-Bäume-Spielchen":





gefolgt von der "passt-da-der-Lenker-durch-Challange":





in Kombination mit unfahrbaren Hochufertrampelwegen 

... später gibt es noch ein paar zusammengetackerte Videoclips, woraus ersichtlich wird, dass ich trotzdem Spaß hatte! _Aber ich pennne ja auch bei -9°C und Wind unterm offenen Tarp auf dem Erzgebirgskamm ... offensichtlich ist mein Spaßmaßstab zwischenzeitlich irgendwie leicht ins latent masochistische abgedriftet _

Es geht letztlich aus dem Tal hinaus am Hang und man gelangt zu einer Straße direkt in den Ort Kravaře · Graber, über welchem das nächste Ziel wartet: der Ronov · Ronberg.

Country Roads:





Endlich kann ich auch die Wasservorräte auffüllen (hat sich dann zwar als aromatisiertes Wasser erwiesen, das war mir dann aber auch so was von egal) und mich erfrischen:





Immerhin bin ich seit dem Frühstück praktisch ohne Wasser in der Trinkblase unterwegs gewesen. Das macht mich eigentlich schon nervös - aber vor allem der kühle Bibergrund wirkte dann doch sehr deeskalierend.

Eine kurze Minirunde um den Marktplatz wird gedreht





welcher durch seine dreieckige Form auffällt. Ansonsten wirkt es hier sehr ausgestorben, so dass ich nun den Ronov in Angriff nehme.
Der war eigentlich auf der Liste, als ich vor einigen Jahren auf den Spuren des Kegelweges unterwegs war, aufgrund der Hitze aber die Tour dann erheblich eindampfen musste.

Das mit der Hitze ist auch heuer wieder das Thema, auf den offenen Flächen knallt es schon tüchtig auf die Birne:





Schieb, keuch, schwitz ... es wird immer steiler.
Kurz vor dem Gipfel warnen mich Tschechen, das der Weg nun zu schwierig würde und so knalle ich mein Dirtmonster einfach an den nächsten Baum. Die Tschechen sind besorgt um meine Sicherheit und ob ich denn kein Schloß mithätte. Da erkläre ich denen, dass mir zwei Räder praktisch unterm Arsch in der TG wo ich wohne direkt und geräuschlos geklaut wurden, während ich hier in CZ das Rad auf Bahnhöfen gerne mal stehen lasse und entspannt Fahrkarten kaufen gehe 

Zu Fuß erklimme ich so den restlichen Pfad und erkund erstmal die weitläufigen Reste der einst stolzen Burg auf dem Ronov · Ronberg:





Ja, wie man sieht, die Tramping-Kameraden waren auch schon da 

Altes Gemäuer:





Ausblick:





Kleine Spielerei mit dem Weitwinkel der GoPro:





Blick ins Land:





Für Insider: das ist der Sedlo · Geltsch im Hintergrund, der auch ehemals vom Kegelweg gestreift wurde. Man blickt da praktisch in Richtung Milleschauer.

Nun geht es aber mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze und Knieschonern erstmal ordentlich bergab und über diverse Forst- und Feldwege erreiche ich nun endlich die Daubaer Schweiz!

Da geht es gleich an einigen der berühmtesten Kletterziele vorbei, wo seit den 1920er Jahren verwegene Burschen die Wände und Kanten eroberten:





Nicht lange danach begrüßt mich die Daubaer Schweiz mit einem ordentlich steilen Anstieg, es sollte nicht der letzte sein (Notiz an mich: geiler DH!)

Blick zurück zum Ronov · Ronberg:





Dann gelange ich in ein anderes Tal, unmittelbar unterhalb des dominanten Vlhošť · Wilhoscht oder Wilschberg (dem höchsten Berg der Daubaer Schweiz). Die Terassen oberhalb der Felsen (der Gipfel lohnt mangels Aussicht ohnehin nicht) sollen vor allem im Herbst ein lohnenden Ziel sein:





Die Wanderliteratur empfielt einen Ausflug zum Skalní útvar Husa · Gansfelsen. Von der offiziellen Radroute ist es nur ein kurzer Abstecher:





Naja, wer will kann ja mal den Link anklicken und herausfinden, ob er auch eine Gans erkennt. Mir gefallen die Felsformationen auf dem Weg zur Gans besser:





Weiter geht es auf dem historischen Husí cesta · Gansweg, vermutlich einer der alten Höhenwege aus ferner Zeit. Jedenfalls kann man so ganz legal fast bis zu einem der Wahrzeichen der Daubaer Schweiz kurbeln, der/dem berühmtem Čap bzw. Čapská palice · Tschapkeule:





Nicht nur das markante Felsgebilde und Spuren einer alten Burg, auch die Aussicht lädt zum Verweilen und Schauen ein.

Wieder zurück auf dem Gansweg, geht es dann nach einem schönen Downhill die letzten Meter auf einer Straße nach Dubá · Dauba, dem namensgebenden Ort zumindest der üblichen deutschen Bezeichnung für das Gebiet. 
Etwas kaputtgespielt ist mir nach Labung zumute, ich kann in dem auch wieder etwas ausgestorben wirkenden Ort immerhin einen Bankomat entdecken und die Vorräte für die nächste Nächtigung aufstocken.
Welch Überraschung! An einem Teich haben junge Leute einen modernen, hippen Imbiß am Laufen und so kann ich mit weltmännischer Geste einen äußerst gediegenen Kaffee aus einem dieser verschromten Kaffeehalbautomaten italienischer Provenienz genießen:





Mein Ziel für die nächste Nacht ist ein  Trampercamp im Dolské údolí · Gründeltal, einem _der_ Täler der Daubaer Schweiz. Jedoch ist dieses Tal explizit für Räder gesperrt, und die Erfahrung lehrt, dass solche ausdrücklichen Hinweise in Tschechien auch strikt zu befolgen sind. Meistens ist dann selbst Schieben oder Tragen auch für geübte Radler schwierig und man wird als Biker praktisch vor sich selbst geschützt. Es ist in den meisten Fällen kein Hinausschützen unliebsamer Nutzergruppen wie es in den Nachbarländern der Tschechischen Republik ja dem Hörensagen nach gelegentlich der Fall sein soll 

Das steigert natürlich nicht die Laune, aber keine hundert Meter weiter löst sich der Frust in Wohlgefallen - oder in diesem Falle - in einem speziellen und seltenen Bier mit grüner Farbe auf:





Eine Anzahl Trampingfreunde bevölkert die Biertische und es erklingen auch Lieder zur Klampfe! Wenn man da nicht feuchte Augen bekommt, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter...
Das Bier entstammt (Achtung! Wortspiel!) einer Schnapsidee, wonach man an Gründonnerstag nur grünes Zeug futtern soll. Da dachte sich eine Brauerei: hey, lasst uns doch einfach mal grünes Bier brauen! Mit farblosem Malz und einem kräftigem Schluck Kräuterschnaps gelang das Experiment und so kann man sich um Ostern herum daran Laben. Geschmacklich gibt es bessere Biere, aber der Spaß war es wert 

_Keine Termine und leicht einen sitzen_ - gemäß dieser Glücksdefinition von Harald Juhnke schwinge ich mich wieder auf mein 16-kg-Dirtmonster und kurbel wieder in Richtung Gansweg. Erstens waren da Quellen auf der Karte zu sehen und zweitens eine ordentliche Boofe, welche ich sogar schon Anfang der 90er besucht hatte.

Die Quelle war leicht gefunden. Herrlich!





Da kann ich auch das vollgeschwitzte Trikot auswaschen.
Waschtag bei den Bike-Trampers:





Ööööhm, Trigger-Warnung! Pöses maskulines aggressives Poser-Foto mit  - Huuuuch! - einem Messer!!





Solchermaßen erfrischt und Selfie-Selbstbestätigt geht es wieder derbe hoch in die Felsen. DAS war irgendwie nicht aus den Karten zu erkennen:





Das Tragen geriet schier zum Drahtseilakt, aber dann war ich wieder auf dem Gansweg und konnte die letzten Meter zur Boofe rollen. Da waren schon Tschechen am Feuer machen und Lagerleben entfalten, ich gesellte mich dazu. Platz sollte ja in dieser riesigen Boofe für alle sein:





Nicht schlecht staunte ich, als mich einer der Kameradi fragte, ob das Rad so etwa 10 Jahre alt sei. Ja, kommt ziemlich gut hin. Er habe das an der Marzocchi DJ2 erkannt, die aus dieser Zeit stammt.
Ja sacht mal, sind hier nur noch Verrückte und Freaks unterwegs?!!?

Der Hund, den die mithatten, konnte mich nicht leiden und musste ständig ermahnt werden. Witzigerweise kam er dann nachts an und stupste mich mit der Nase am Kopf, so zur Kontrolle, ob ich noch lebe  Da siegte wohl der Herdenbewacherinstinkt über die individuelle Antipathie 

Nach einer Portion Nudeln und einem Blechbrötchen war dann auch ziemlich zeitig Schluß, was mir nach dem Tag auch ganz gelegen kam. Schließlich warteten am nächsten Tag wieder neue Abenteuer, von denen ich Euch morgen erzähle 

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (3. Mai 2019)

*Ostern 2019: Dubské Skály · Daubaer Schweiz Tag #3, #4 und Schluß!*

Früh erwartet mich nach dem Aufstehen gleich ein besonderer Service: die Tschechen laden mich gleich zu einem Kaffee ein. Dann packen wir zusammen, zu Fuß und per Rad will heute jeder seine Ziele ansteuern.

Da ich nur den ersten Tag wegfein geplant hatte, habe ich heute nur einen ausgewählten Punkt, den ich ansteuern will und plane die Trails und Wege dahin spontan mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte.

Da mich der Stromverbrauch beim Navigieren mit dem Smartphone nervt und die Powerbank auch schon leer ist, nutze ich das GPS nur an unübersichtlichen Abzweigungen. Die Position ist in Sekunden bestimmt und ich orientiere mich ohnehin am äußerst dichten und laufend ergänzten Wanderwegnetz (so fehlen in meiner Karte von SHOCART  von 2014 - Stichwort: cykloserver -  bereits einige kleinere kürzlich markierte Wanderwege).

Jedenfalls fahre ich erst einen Trail durch endlos scheinende Heidelbeersträucher, rolle durch Zakšín und eine Auenlandschaft wieder in die Berge über Křenov, wo ich auf den blau markierten Wanderweg stosse.

Es geht ordentlich steil bergauf, selbst das Schieben ist hier äußerst kraftraubend. Oben mache ich einen radlosen Abstecher zu einer Felsgruppe, welche leider nur begrenzte Aussicht bietet. Die Felsen:





Umso beeindruckender finde ich den alten Buchenbestand, welcher ganz typisch eine Buchenhalle bildet.
Fahrradsuchfoto:





Teils habe ich wieder mit Windbruch zu kämpfen, einmal verpasse ich einen Abzweig, aber die Trails gewinnen an Qualität und es zieht sich ein längeres Stück über einen einsamen Bergkamm. Mehr dazu dann gleich im Video!

Dann geht es nochmal final in ein kleines Tal. Sonst gäbe es ja nicht den sacksteilen der Anstieg zur Burg Houska · Hauska! Hübsch warm ist es auch geworden:





Die Burg an sich ist einen Besuch wert und ist, neben der Burg Kokořín, eine der Touristenattraktionen der Daubaer Schweiz. Aaaber ...  da war ich schon, und mich zieht es magisch in eine ganz spezielle Kneipe. Allein schon der Name ist Programm:





Man wird von einem makabren Gesellen begrüßt:





Innen sieht es gar wunderlich aus:





Für mich wirkt das nicht nach bemüht-aufgesetzter "Erlebnisgastronomie", die Inhaber haben sich hier offensichtlich ihren persönlichen Traum verwirklicht.





Man sitzt bei guten Wetter ja sowieso draußen an gemütlichen Tischen, lässt den Blick über Wiesen und Gärten schweifen und erholt sich vom derb steilen Anstieg hoch auf das Plaetau.

Ja, da könnte ich noch länger verweilen, es ergeben sich Gespräche mit teils erstaunlich sprachkundigen Tschechen, Tourentipps werden ausgetauscht, mit einem Hund spiele ich Ball holen (welchen ich ihm dann direkt aus den Zähnen greifen muss  ), auf dem Klo liegen Krimis und ein "Klobuch", wo man die Erlebnisse während der Defäkation verewigen kann ... allein der Blick auf die Uhr lässt mich dann doch Richtung Doksy · Hirschberg aufbrechen.

Dabei entdecke ich einen kleinen, aber feinen Trail, den ich leider falsch herum befahre. Wir wissen: der Falschrumtrail, gehört zu jeder Tour dazu 

Den haben die Locals sogar ein wenig aufgewertet:





Andermal gerne, aber ich habe nach Doksy noch ein paar Meter Landstraße zu kurbeln.
Die Burg Bezděz · Bösig scheint zum Greifen nahe:





In Doksy zweige ich kurz vom Wanderweg ab und gelange an eine Art Strandpromenade. Auch hier tront die Burg über allem:





Stimmung am Wasser ...





Das erinnert mich an folgendes Gedicht. Berge und Wasser hätten wir ja schon! In einem Punkt muss ich dem Dichter jedoch widersprechen: mir fehlt grad nichts, so wie ich da am Wasser sitze und dann auch noch wie auf Bestellung ein Pärchen im Aufblaskajak vorbeipaddelt ... 

Der Gerät verrät mir eine Boofe gleich in der Nähe und bald rolle ich durch ein einsames Felstal.





Da sollte Platz genug für mich und mein Rad sein:





So endet der Tag tief im Wald mit einem "After-Ride-Beer" und dem Verspeisen der letzten Vorräte. 

Leider hat sich bei mir, aufgrund diverser Ursachen, eine fiese Rückenverspannung ausgebildet, die ich auch mit Stretching nicht mehr rausgedehnt bekomme. Es waren auch drei extrem intensive und anstrengende Tage. Deshalb ist der Plan für den Ostermontag schnell gefasst: es geht eigentlich nur noch direkt zum nächsten Bahnhof und dann nach Hause. Tanztee hat sich genügend ausgetobt 

Am Ostermontag gibt es noch ein Boofen-Abschiedsfoto im ersten Sonnenschein:





und dann rolle ich zum Bahnhalt Staré Splavy. Das Telefon sagt mir sogar, wann der nächste Zug fährt. Bis dahin habe ich Zeit, die seltsamen Sitten der Eingeborenen zu beobachten: die laufen mit einer geflochteten Gerte ("_pomlázka")_, welche mit bunten Bändern verziert ist, zum Nachbarn und sagen irgendeinen Spruch auf. Wahrscheinlich fragen Sie nach einer Maid, welche sie damit "schlagen", damit es ihrer Schönheit diene!

In den Zügen fühle ich mich um 30 Jahre zurückversetzt:





Das ist mal so richtig retro 

*Fazit: *

Bei dem Wetter und der Gegend konnte einfach nichts schiefgehen! Man braucht in der Daubaer Schweiz eigentlich einfach nur irgendwo lang zu fahren, da kann man praktisch nichts falsch machen!
Im Gegensatz zu vorigen Touren bin ich auch erfreulich langgezogende Kämme und Höhenrücken entlanggerollt, wodurch die mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter nicht gleich wieder vernichtet wurden und sich immer wieder reizvolle Aussichten ergaben 

Technischen Probleme hatte ich diesmal mit der Elektronik: die Handykamera ist dummerweise von innen unterm Schutzglas völlig verstaubt, so dass ich jedes Foto aufwändig per Hand retuschieren und verbessern musste 

Deshalb habe ich viele Fotos mit einer alten GoPro gemacht, die mir jemand beim zufällig gemeinsamen Aufräumen im Keller geschenkt hat (echt netter Nachbar hier im Haus). 
Eine Lösung für das Staubproblem habe ich derzeit nicht, und durch den Fotomodus habe ich wiederrum viele Videos mit der GoPro nicht realisieren können, weil ich just in dem Moment der Aktion im falschen Modus war und gerade so den Aufnahmeknopf drücken konnte. Mal sehen, wie ich da weiter vorgehen werde.

Das olle Hardy hat sich bergab natürlich mehr als bewährt, schwer aber unkaputtbar. Das hatte mich ja beim Aufbau meines Identiti AKA ja auch inspiriert, nur dass das AKA eben etwas leichter und von der Geo her deutlich tourentauglicher war (*sniff*).

Abschließend kann ich auch nur nochmal sagen: 
*Böhmen - ich komme wieder!*​_... und für alle, es bis hierher geschafft haben, heißt es endlich: Film ab!_







ride on!
tanztee


----------



## quaq (5. Mai 2019)

Klasse!  Das ist ja allerhand. Aber warum schummelst du Luft in den Käse? 

Wir waren da neulich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (5. Mai 2019)

Hey @quaq das ist ja mal ne anständige Trainingsrunde. Hat Dein Schaltwerk etwa dort auf Tour kapituliert? 

*Klugscheißmodus on 
Ihr wart weder in der Böhmischen Schweiz, auch nicht im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge, sondern im Lužické hory · Lausitzer Gebirge! 
*Klugscheißmodus off 

Die Siegespose ... das muss:





Bis bald im Wald 
sagt tanztee


----------



## quaq (5. Mai 2019)

Da kennt sich jemand aus  es wird korrigiert - danke

Nee `s Schaltwerk ging beim Saisonauftakt in den Alpen flöten


----------



## tanztee (13. Juni 2019)

*Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports, *

der tanztee muss heute ein Statement abgeben: _Unsere kleine Butterfahrt ist hier erstmal zu Ende._

*Was? Wie? Warum? Fährt er jetzt nicht mehr Rad? *

Okay, der Reihe nach: seit 2013 habe ich mit großer Freude und viel Spaß von meinen Bikepacking Touren berichtet. Es war ne geile Party und wir hatten eine gute Zeit miteinander! 

Jedoch die Welt bleibt nicht stehen und Dinge ändern sich. Natürlich werden ich auch weiterhin die Trails rocken, draußen im Wald pennen und allerlei Unfug anstellen, ganz klare Sache! Aber endlose Tourenberichte mit gefühlt 200 Bildern von jedem Zaunspfahl am Wegesrand wird es nicht mehr geben. 

Schließlich will ich nicht wie ein alternder Rockstar enden, der einfach nicht weiss, wann am besten Schluß gewesen wäre.

Deshalb gibt es zum Abschied noch eine ganz spezielle Zugabe 

*Veloferrata!*

Die Idee war, Bikepacking und das Begehen von Klettersteigen zu verbinden:





Man nehme: die gewohnte Bikepacking-Ausrüstung, und zusätzlich noch den Hüftgurt + das Klettersteigset. Helm hat er ja auf der Birne, und die Schuhe sind ja von 5.10, eine ursprünglich Kletterschuhe herstellende Firma. Zusatzgewicht ca. 1 kg.





Über derbe Trails und teils endlose Landstraßen strebe ich von einem Fels zum anderen. Sonne satt, aber auch mangelnder Wassernachschub lassen mich schon merklich anschwitzen 

Höhepunkt der Tour: der Vrabinec · Sperlingsstein mit einem eher witzigen, den halben Fels umquerenden Klettersteig. Einfach nur schön:





Der Wassermangel bringt mich auf die Idee, einen schon lange ins Auge gefassten Biwakplatz mit reichlich Wasser anzupeilen: die Königsmühle in der Nähe des Hohen Schneebergs.
Genau da, während einer schier endlosen Wiegetrittattake nach Maxdorf, reifte der Entschluß für den heutigen Post ...





Dort konnte ich komfortabel nächtigen und am nächsten Tag ging es dann einfach übers Bielatal nach Königstein zur S-Bahn, ich hatte mich ausgetobt.
Mit 60 km und (ungeglättet) fast 2000 hm am Vortag brauchte ich dann auch wirklich nichts mehr ...

_Okay, ich werden hier ab und an mal vorbeischauen und vielleicht auch mal das eine oder andere Foto fallen lassen. Insofern ist das kein harter Schnitt, viel zu sehr hat mich das hier im Forum geprägt und auch zu dem Mountainbiker gemacht, der ich heute bin.
In diesem Sinne:_

*ride on!*
tanztee


----------



## Th. (14. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe du überlegst dir das noch mal...
@firlie weg, @tanztee weg - soll ich jetzt etwa wieder selber fahren?


----------



## gtbulls (14. Juni 2019)

@tanztee Ganz herzlichen Dank an Dich für die Energie, die in Deine Berichte geflossen ist Es war mir immer ein Fest Gleichzeitig kann ich Dich verstehen - ich tue mich selbst schwer damit, alles digital festzuhalten und lasse es eben rollen.



Th. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du überlegst dir das noch mal...
> @firlie weg, @tanztee weg - soll ich jetzt etwa wieder selber fahren?



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## tanztee (15. Juni 2019)

Ganz so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden, ich werden weiterhin Bikepacking Touren durchführen und auch das eine oder andere Foto hier fallen lassen. Nur für meine Tourenromane reicht jetzt die Motivation nicht mehr aus. Weil ... in der Zeit kann ich beispielsweise bei dem Wetter derzeit Skateboard oder Inliner fahren ...  Einrad bin ich auch zwei Jahre nicht mehr gefahren, geht gar nicht ... die Klettersteige rufen ... echt anstrengend, so'n aktives Leben  

ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (13. August 2019)

*Veloferrata - das Video*

So, jetzt hab ich mal aus dem Videomaterial irgendwas zusammengeschnitten. Leider hats den Ton verhunzt, also
_*TON AUSMACHEN!!*_


ride on!
tanztee


----------



## tanztee (25. August 2019)

Ja, kein Bikepacking ist auch keine Lösung! 
Aber ich spiele jetzt in einem anderen Sandkasten:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

Hornet von Dartmoor - 1st Ride!  Riesengebirge und Böhmisches Paradies: Tag #1 und #2  Jetzt hab ich wieder ein Trailrad, auf dem ich ergonomisch sitzen kann.  Das musste auch sofort nach dem Aufbau getestet werden! In der Theorie kommt nichts ungetestet auf den Trail bei mehrtägigen Touren. In...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ride on!
tanztee


----------



## CC. (26. August 2019)

Tanztee mit einem neuen Bike! Das ich das noch erleben darf. 
Viel Spaß mit der Hornisse!


----------



## tanztee (26. August 2019)

Teil 2 vom Einfahren des Hornet:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

Hornet von Dartmoor - 1st Ride!  Riesengebirge und Böhmisches Paradies: Tag #1 und #2  Jetzt hab ich wieder ein Trailrad, auf dem ich ergonomisch sitzen kann.  Das musste auch sofort nach dem Aufbau getestet werden! In der Theorie kommt nichts ungetestet auf den Trail bei mehrtägigen Touren. In...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ride on!
tanztee

edit: der Teaser-Text in der Box oben ist Müll, aber es wird der richtige Beitrag angezeigt. Tolles Feature, aber funzt noch nicht richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanztee (26. August 2019)

Jo, musste nochmal los:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

Hornet von Dartmoor - 1st Ride!  Riesengebirge und Böhmisches Paradies: Tag #1 und #2  Jetzt hab ich wieder ein Trailrad, auf dem ich ergonomisch sitzen kann.  Das musste auch sofort nach dem Aufbau getestet werden! In der Theorie kommt nichts ungetestet auf den Trail bei mehrtägigen Touren. In...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ride on!
tanztee

edit: der Teaser-Text in der Box oben ist Müll, aber es wird der richtige Beitrag angezeigt. Tolles Feature, aber funzt noch nicht richtig


----------



## tanztee (24. Dezember 2019)

_*Liebe Forengemeinde, *_

wenn Ihr alle die Bescherung überstanden habt und der Kartoffelsalat mit einem Underberg hinuntergespült wurde, dann dürft Ihr wenigstens digital aus der unerträglichen Weihnachtsidylle ausbrechen:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

merci!!!




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Mit diesem Bild 





wünsche ich Euch schöne Feiertage und dass wir das Ding hier auch 2020 so richtig rocken ?


ride on!
tanztee


----------



## slup (28. Dezember 2019)

Pleßberg


----------



## tanztee (21. Januar 2020)

War wieder mal im Light Bikepacking Forum tätig:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

merci!!!




					www.mtb-news.de
				










						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

merci!!!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




ride on!
tanztee

Die Vorschaufunktion funzt immer noch nicht ? die Links stimmen aber ?


----------



## Faszi (23. März 2020)

Ich bin mal "Fremdgegangen": https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/traumreise-nach-schottland.914254/#post-16452429


----------



## Faszi (10. September 2021)

Na, da will ich das mal wieder zum Leben erwecken. Schon lange hatte ich vor mal einen MTB Worldcup anzusehen und jetzt ergab sich die Möglichkeit in Lenzerheide. Waren tolle Wettkämpfe und Eindrücke. Darum soll es aber jetzt nicht gehen sondern um meine Tour die ich dort am Montag unternahm. In einem kühnen Moment hatte ich mir die 634er Runde rausgesucht, von Lenzerheide nach Arosa und zurück. Es war extrem anstrengend aber einfach herrlich als Erlebnis. Los ging es am Morgen, es war noch recht frisch aber die Sonne verwöhnte mich den ganzen Tag mit ihren Strahlen.


​Gesäumt war der Weg mit den Boten des nahenden Herbstes, den Herbstzeitlosen.


​Und auch die Aussicht am Parpaner Joch war vom Feinsten:


​
Jetzt wurde der Weg zum Singletrail über die Kuhweide, ab und zu musste man die Viecher umkurven oder vom rübergehn überzeugen. Die Perspektive war jedenfalls weiter Klasse.







​
Jetzt folgte eine ganz schöne Abfahrt, zum Teil auf Asphalt, teils auf Singletrails um dann wieder in eine lange Steigung zu münden. Da ich an dem Tag nicht der Fitteste war müsste ich jetzt so manchen Meter schieben, naja. Hier habe ich jetzt eine Blick zurück zu den Hühnerköpfen:



​
An der liebevoll gestalteten Ochsenalm war dann Mittagsrast.



​
Der jetzt folgende Panoramaweg bis zur Mittelstation der Arosaer Weißhornbahn war der reine Genuß.











​
Jetzt wurde es aber langsam ernst, um Höhenmeter zu sparen war ich nicht nach Arosa abgefahren sondern jetzt in den Aufstieg zum Hörnli eingestiegen. An fahren war bei Steigungen bis 20 % nicht zu denken aber irgendwann war auch das geschafft.











​
Der jetzt folgende Abschnitt war mir von der Karte her schon rätselhaft, es war der von der Urdenbahn überspannte Urden der auf einem Singletrail nochmal gute 100 m runter und am anderen Ende wieder hochging. Etwas konnte ich fahren, vieles schieben. Aber dann war ich mächtig stolz, hatte ich doch 2546m mit eigener Kraft erreicht.















​
Von der jetzt folgenden 1000 hm Abfahrt zurück nach Parpan gibt es keine weiteren Bilder, zusehr war ich mit dem Befahren und Beschieben der dort angelegten Trails beschäftigt. Erschöpft aber glücklich und gesund war ich von einer herrlichen Runde im Hochgebirge zurück.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Als ich am nächsten Tag zu einer weiteren Runde aufbrach gab nach 1 km mein relativ neuer Freilauf den Geist auf. Da war ich aber dankbar das er die große Runde durchgehalten hatte.


----------



## Faszi (5. Februar 2022)

Kleine Wintertour im böhmischen Mittelgebirge


----------



## leler (6. Februar 2022)

Schön!    Auch dort also kein Winter ... Der Bilderrätsler fragt sich natürlich gleich: Wo warts Du? : 
So viele Felsenkuppen auf der rechten Elbseite gegenüber der Autobahn gibt's ja eigentlich nicht  Also noch viel zu entdecken ...


----------



## Faszi (6. Februar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Schön!  Auch dort also kein Winter ... Der Bilderrätsler fragt sich natürlich gleich: Wo warts Du? :
> So viele Felsenkuppen auf der rechten Elbseite gegenüber der Autobahn gibt's ja eigentlich nicht  Also noch viel zu entdecken ...


Naja, ich dachte erst auch ob ich die ganze schöne "Bilderrätselmunition" hier verschießen soll aber wir haben ja Sachsen als Thema und das ist auch nicht mehr wirklich grenznah aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Lösung, bei dem Wetter heute kann man ja mal recherschieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leler (6. Februar 2022)

Ich tippe mal auf die Gegend rund um den Varhost mit Besuch bei den Felsklippen Richtung Elbe  , aber wo genau habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer...


----------



## Faszi (6. Februar 2022)

leler schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf die Gegend rund um den Varhost mit Besuch bei den Felsklippen Richtung Elbe  , aber wo genau habe ich keinen blassen Schimmer...


Na das triffs doch ganz gut, der Eisberg kommt noch dazu und der Blick mit Kreuz auf den Radischken.


----------



## leler (6. Februar 2022)

Danke! Da freut man sich schon aufs Frühjahr im nahen Süden...


----------



## slup (6. Februar 2022)

@leler:
Zu dem Gebiet gibt es einen sehr empfehlenswerten Wanderführer von Peter Rölke mit vielen Informationen/ Fotos zu Vegetation, Geschichte, Geologie usw..


----------



## Faszi (6. Februar 2022)

slup schrieb:


> Zu dem Gebiet gibt es einen sehr empfehlenswerten Wanderführer von Peter Rölke mit vielen Informationen/ Fotos zu Vegetation, Geschichte, Geologie usw..


Genau, sehr zu empfehlen 🙂






						Berg- und Naturverlag Rölke - Wanderführer
					

Bergverlag Rölke - wir bieten Ihnen Wanderführer, Kletterführer und Kalender aus der Sächsischen Schweiz, der Böhmischen Schweiz und dem Erzgebirge.



					www.bergverlag-roelke.de


----------



## slup (6. Februar 2022)

Hier gibt es noch atemberaubende Bilder aus der Luft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faszi (25. Oktober 2022)

So, Freunde, ich war mal wieder im Böhmischen Mittelgebirge unterwegs und die Farben hauen einen ja um, aber seht selbst:


----------



## tanztee (7. November 2022)

Er lebt! 
Und rollt auch wieder durch Böhmen ...





Mit neuem Spielzeug!





Genug X-Posting. Mehr da:






						Touren: Fotos, Berichte
					

Da steht man mit dem Bier in der Hand vor dem Haus und genießt mit den Nachbarn den Feierabend.  Ein unangeschlossenens Rad lehnt an der Hauswand. Wem das gehört? Mir, sagt der Kumpel, der gerade auszieht. Was es kosten soll? Was? Echt??  Gekauft. Ohne Probefahrt! Eine Woche lang springe ich im...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mathijsen (8. November 2022)

Und wieder einen alteingesessenen, aufrichtigen Mountainbiker an das Gravelbike verloren... 😭


----------



## tanztee (21. November 2022)

Keine Angst, das große Schwarze mit den fetten Schlappen ist dann im Winter dran 😁


----------



## Faszi (Sonntag um 13:36)

*Neues Jahr - Neue Tour!!*​Gleich am ersten Samstag des neuen Jahres ergab sich zeitlicher Freiraum der zu einer Radtour im schönen Böhmischen Mittelgebirge stattfinden sollte. Seit langem wollte ich mal zur Humboldtaussicht auf dem Bukova Hora und auch die verlassenen Dörfer an der Berglehne interessierten mich. Also an der Kirche in Techlovice geparkt, Rad zusammengebaut und aufgebrochen.



​
Da ich teilweise durch Nebel angereist war hatte ich die Hoffnung weiter oben etwas davon zu sehen bevor es sich auflöst. Hier mal ein früher Blick auf Skrytin:



​
Der Weg war steil und matschig aber lange fahrbar, ich kam gut voran. Daher erreichte ich bald den Rosenkamm der eine herrliche erste Aussicht bot.



​
Jetzt brach etwas Hektik in mir auf, wollte ich doch den Nebel noch an der Humboldtaussicht antreffen. Ich erreichte das Ziel - der Anblick war überwältigend!!







​
Nach einem kleinen Mittag am Gipfel ging es dann in die Abfahrt vorbei an den verlassenen Dörfern Großzinken und Wellbine. Irgendwie immer wieder bewegend sowas zu sehen, erzählen doch die alten Mauern Geschichten aus vergangenen Tagen.











​Der Rückweg war auch noch anstrengend, teilweise auch bergab wegen des schlechten Weges nicht fahrbar, offenbar werden die Ruinen von Herden von Wildschweinen bewohnt, allgegenwärtig sind ihre Spuren bis an die Ansiedlungen ran. Trotz all dem oder auch gerade darum war es eine herrliche Jahresauftakttour. Der Genuß böhmischer Speisen rundete die Sache dann noch ab.


----------

